# Redemption of the Azure



## InfallibleImam (Jun 21, 2008)

*Redemption of the Azure*
*Written By: Infallible Imam*

Genre: Mystery, Horror, Suspense, Action, Adventure, Spiritual

Characters Included: This FF doesn't center on any particular character or pairing of characters. It's similar to the Television series in this respect. If you read a few chapters you'll understand what i mean. In GENERAL though, there is fairly heavy focus on Team Seven. 

Warnings: Blood Violence, Some Course Language, *Does not Contain Lemon, Yaoi, or Yuri* ​
If you Haven't been following from the beginning, and prefer to Read each chapter whole. The fully detailed and completed chapters are all present 


Chapter I:
“I of the Storm.” ​
Team Kakashi had been traveling back to Konoha after the completion of a small delivery mission to Lightning Country; the contents of that delivery are completely unimportant for the sake of the events that are to follow. The quickest route back home to Konoha was along the _Daiouro_ or “The Great highway”, a wide stone-paved road that cut through the mountainous forest of giant trees between the two countries. Since the highway had a tendency to become very traffic-ridden at midday, Kakashi and his Genin had begun their journey at the crack of dawn and had spent the morning walking. 

“Ah shit…” Sasuke muttered with displeasure “There’s another one coming up…” Farther down the hillside, the four of them could see a small red building with a Cloud village flag floating lightly atop the structure’s pointy roof, located at the left side of the road. There had been plenty others exactly like them. 

“Your language Sasuke…” Kakashi scolded.

“Sorry Kakashi-sensei…” Sasuke muttered with irritation.

“Ok guys,” Kakashi sighed “You know the drill, have your ID ready to be checked, and have your bags opened when we get there. The more cooperative we are, the faster this will go.”

“Kakashi-Sensei you said that last time… We did everything you said we should and yet we were still there for fifteen minutes getting asked stupid questions.” Naruto complained “Like our height, age, and hair color; as if they can’t tell those things when they’re looking at us. Maybe they are that stupid…”

“I know that doing this is like pulling teeth, but you are going to have to control yourself; it’ll only get worse if you can’t—”  

“How come we can’t just skip the road and go through those trees, nobody will notice; we’d get home much faster” Naruto suggested.

“Can’t, laws prohibit it. And don’t interrupt me.” Kakashi explained impatiently.

“Why are they so uptight about the security? Why don’t they just have these tolls at the border instead of the road?” Sakura asked inquisitively.

“Dunno, though I can wager a guess or two. Number one is that we’re Konoha ninja. Our reputation world wide and our own personal ‘relationship’ with the Lightning country government might tempt security to place even more-than-usual scrutiny.”

“But why?” Naruto asked “What do they have against us?”

“I’m not going to give a history lesson, so I’ll condense it to this: If the Lightning country had been winning that war several years ago, they wouldn’t have offered or accepted a peace treaty. They were forced into accepting it; and that might have hurt their ego. More likely, is that they simply have old habits of distrusting other nations because of the war. It’s a natural feeling.” Kakashi finished his statement with a shrug as he removed his bag from his back and opened it up. 

“You can’t carry more than one weapon, and it can’t be over three and a half kilograms in weight. The speed limit keeps people at a walking pace. You can’t have more than five thousand Ryos on your possession while outside of residential areas. And worst of all, you can’t even bring certain foods, medicines, or even makeup into the country.” Sakura lamented as she remembered that she was forced to come on this mission without putting any makeup on. “These measures are _extreme…_” 

“Extremely _annoying_.” Sasuke grumbled bitterly as he rubbed his near empty weapons pouch.

“I know I know… I’ve come here a few times since the peace treaty and it’s always been this way; except the road was still in construction. That meant not only did you have to suffer from security measures but you also had to murder your feet just to get around given the topography of this region. This is the reason I recommended that I go alone on this mission; I knew it was going to bore you kids to death. Wasn’t it Naruto who demanded that the three of you come along?” At recalling this fact, Sakura and Sasuke shot contemptuous looks at their teammate.

“What? _I thought_ it would be fun.” Naruto’s two teammates grumbled. Naruto blushed and turned away, muttering in embarrassment.
_“Idiot…”_ Sasuke thought to himself as he pulled his bag off his back.
“Let’s not discuss this anymore now. IDs out everyone?” 

“Kakashi-sensei look!” Sakura pointed at the toll station. The door at the back had swung open and a pair of Cloud ninja’s ran out, sprinting in their direction. One of them had a short sword, and the other was wielding a small crossbow. 

“This is the first time I’ve seen them leave a post. They look hostile.” Said Sakura nervously

_“If they’re going to attack, every second counts. But I attacked first but falsely, I’ll only put us in more danger. What do I do…?”_ Kakashi's thoughts raced. 

“Are they going to attack?!” Naruto asked as he got into a defensive stance.

“Team, stay where you are; I’ll take care of this. Don’t do anything unless it’s absolutely necessary.” Kakashi didn’t turn for a response; when his tone was grave, his students would listen. He kept his Kunai under his sleeve and remained alert, but he wasn’t going to risk making the wrong move. Kakashi took a few steps forward to distance himself from his students.

“Can I help you?” Kakashi asked tentatively. There was no response.

 As the Two cloud ninja approached conversation range they slowed down to less than walking speed and split up on Kakashi’s left and right. One of the ninja was wearing a radio headset and appeared to be listening with a worried look on his face, and the other had his crossbow aimed at Kakashi as he walked around, eyeing him cautiously. Kakashi remained silent and still with the Kunai still hidden in his sleeve. 

“What do you!?—” Naruto was about to demand an explanation but was cut off by Sasuke’s elbow shoved deliberately into his chest. 

The three of them then remained silent and waited nervously as the Cloud ninja’s wary observation continued. The two of them finally got behind Team seven and rejoined, then whispered a few inaudible words to each other. As soon as they finished they jumped into the thick of the forest and disappeared. 

“What was that all about…?” Naruto asked in confusion.

“By the way, Naruto, that stance you showed off was flawed.” Said Sasuke

“Was not!” Naruto retorted angrily

“Was too; it looked like a pose or something that you copied out of a comic book.” Sasuke commented humorously.

“Well, let’s look at the bright side,” Said Sakura as she sighed in relief. “We won’t have to go through inspection. Right Kakashi-sensei?”

“Oh? Yes, right.” The sensei replied absent mindedly. _“I’ve never seen Border Patrol act anything like that; that kind of behavior is unacceptable for people like them. What reason could they possibly have for…”_ Something strange caught Kakashi’s attention. He stopped and closed his eyes. 

“Kakashi-sensei, what’s going on?” Naruto asked. Kakashi raised his right hand, signaling silence. The three of them watched their Sensei apprehensively. But what was Kakashi doing?


 Now i need to know what the public opinion is, whether or not i should continue or discontinue this fan fiction.


----------



## ~Namine (Jun 21, 2008)

keep going


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i likes it!!!! i has a good ring to it. i wonder what the ninja are going to do..... i wonder why they got stopped.... must know!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I love it keep going


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Great job, i like it..
Keep writing


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you guys MIND if i use a  Bulleton? or should i keep posting via forum. [it's kind of hard to do it via forum... but oh well.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Doesn't matter..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i say via forum. I'm just lazy like that!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Via forum is fine with me..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright, i'll get it done up via forum sometime tommorow. i need to talk to somone about the details of it.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright.. sounds good..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

OOOKKK!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Can't wait!!!..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 22, 2008)

With his eyes closed both Kakashi?s sense of hearing and touch strengthened, and the sounds and motions he had noticed became clearer. He could hear the sound of branches cracking and moaning under pressure and their release, and he could feel the pounding of feet moving through the dirt and gravel. 

_?It?s too rhythmic to be wind or animals? It could only be people? LARGE numbers of people. If a fight hasn?t broken out yet?? _Kakashi started to consider the possibilities, but he realized now was not the time for deep thought. Something big was happening in the Lightning Country, an operation of mass proportion. They had to leave as quickly and quietly as possible. It was unlikely that with their training, the three Genin would be able to notice the sounds that Kakashi had heard. He realized he needed a way to keep them calm.

?Ahh just wonderful.? Kakashi mumbled. ?Guys, it?s going to rain soon, and it?s going to rain hard. We had better pick up the pace.?

?Why? I don?t see any clouds.? Naruto replied skeptically.

?I can feel air pressure changes. Plus, I just remembered that the sky was red this morning, you guys remember don?t _you_?? Kakashi lied, but made his tone sound intimidating as to ensure they wouldn?t question him. Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto mumbled to themselves. 

?You remember the saying I told you?? Kakashi asked parentally

?Red skies at morning, Ninja?s take warning.? The three of them muttered. 

?Let?s go. These storms gain strength quickly? 

?Isn?t it illegal to run?? Sakura asked

?Don?t worry about that now.? There was a sense of urgency in his voice, and he did not look behind him to see that they were following his lead.

?_Even at this pace,? _Kakashi thought _?It will still take several hours. We can?t stop for anything until we cross the border into the next neutral buffer state; we?re not safe until then.?_

While they were running, a couple of rain drops landed on Sasuke?s shoulder.
?Kakashi-Sensei, you were right, it is raining.? Sakura sighed ?This can?t be good for my hair?? Naruto and Sasuke held out their hands as a light drizzle fell upon them. 

_?This is rather convenient??_ Kakashi looked up at the sky through what little was not hidden between the tree?s and could see the dark thick grey of storm clouds. The sky was growing dimmer. _?A thunderstorm? But at this hour of the day?? _

?Like I said, it?s going to get heavier very quickly; we need to move faster? Kakashi picked up the running pace.
?Couldn?t we just move through the trees,? Sakura suggested ?to avoid getting??

?No, we have to stay on the road.? Kakashi interrupted. Sasuke gave Kakashi a skeptical glance. 

_?What?s so important about staying on the road, I wonder??_ He thought to himself.

Within a matter of minutes, it was raining in buckets. Flashes of light filled the sky and the crack of thunder roared through the forest air, shaking the ground with it. Sakura was heavily frightened and covered her ears as she ran, keeping her head down. Kakashi ignored the weather and a vigilant apprehension. The other two boys followed, not saying much, but were heavily discomforted by their soaked clothing. The team began to notice that all the security stations on the road were abandoned. Finally, as the hours passed further, the surroundings were become more level and less mountainous.

And at last, a large sign with the Cloud village emblem could be seen through the fog and rain. Next to the sign was a fairly sizeable wooden cottage, there appeared to be smoke coming out from the building?s chimney, and light shown dimly from the cottage window.

_?I?ve seen that building before.?_ Sakura thought to herself, feeling a deep sense of relief _?That?s the border headquarters that the Cloud Village owns; we passed it on our way here.? _

A female cloud ninja stepped outside of the cottage into the rain with a lantern in her right hand. Her shouts could not be heard over the thunder, but she made heavy beckoning gestures with her left hand. Kakashi and his students entered the cottage and the stranger shut the door behind them. The Cloud Ninja at close was a short lady in her early thirties, with faded red hair and eyes that seemed filled with emotion. She was wearing unusually casual clothing compared to other Cloud ninja that team seven had seen, whom all wore the traditional grey uniforms.

?Sit down, all of you.? The woman said nervously as she locked the door. ?Once you?re rested I?ll tell you what you need to know.? The interior of the cottage was fairly empty. Aside from the entrance there were only two doors, and both of them were shut. The main room that four of them were in had only a table with some old wooden chairs, a book case, and a fireplace. The walls were undecorated.

The three genin sat down at the table, panting heavily from exhaustion. Kakashi and the cloud ninja talked quietly to each other in the corner of the room, beyond the audibility Sakura, Sasuke, and Naruto. 

?Thanks for letting us come in here.? Said Kakashi as he moved back towards the center of the room. The female ninja made a friendly but brief smile in response.

?This place doesn?t look very much like a headquarters.? Sakura appeared surprised at the run down condition of the room.

?It isn?t really, it?s just called that. Our border patrol comes here every now and then when the whether gets bad, or when they need to rest.?

?Where do those two doors go?? Naruto asked as he pointed to the two doors at the other end of the room.

?I?m going to get to the point; as I really shouldn?t be letting you in here.? She said, ignoring Naruto?s question ?I?ll let you stay until the storm starts to die out. It?s been quite awhile and these storms can?t last more than a few hours.? She moved towards one of cottage?s windows and peered through the water covered glass pane distressfully.

?Is this the reason you?re called the lightning country,? Sakura asked. ?Because of these storms?? 

?Depending on the legend you read about, yes our lightning storms that come east from the sea are sometimes credited for our country?s name. Once I let you go, you must leave the country immediately, and it would be best if you returned straight to Konoha.? She turned around and moved back towards Kakashi.

?Any particular reason why?? Sasuke asked rudely.

?We understand. And we thank you again for your hospitality.? Kakashi replied to the Cloud ninja. He held out a handshake of gratitude to the stranger; she frowned and shook her head in response.

The Five of them waited out the storm as it continued to downpour. The Cloud ninja continued looking out of the window with the same worried look on her face, and Kakashi was standing next to her, whispering a few words in her ear. Sakura was still at the table, trying to fix her hair with the only tool she had brought, her hands. Naruto had moved towards the fireplace and was drying himself off. And Sasuke had moved to one of the room?s corners to distance himself, staring at the wall agitatedly. After a few minutes the rainfall weakened, the thunder stopped, and the sound of birds chirping resumed. Kakashi and the Cloud ninja stopped whispering to each other, She gave him a hug which Kakashi did not expect.

?Alright Gang.? Kakashi said uncomfortably as he slowly pried himself away. ?It?s time we head out.? He headed out the door and his students followed? The woman waved goodbye but stood there saying nothing as they left. 

?Kakashi Sensei,? Sakura called out as they continued running. ?What were you and that lady talking about??
?It?s personal stuff?  She wanted someone to talk to. I?m not going to betray her trust and tell you guys, I?m sure you can understand that.?

?Yes, of course, I didn?t know that?s all,? Sakura replied apologetically ?She did seem very upset.?

_?Her husband had been called out, and she was told to stay at that cottage. She didn?t say why? Terrible really, they were a newly wedded couple too. I hope it turns out alright for them??_ He shook his head and broke the thought from his mind; something inside didn?t want him to dwell on what was behind him. 

?I have another question.? Said Sasuke ?It?s obvious we weren?t running from rain. What is it, exactly, that you realized was going on in the Lightning country that he had to get out of the border. And why?

?I?ll tell you when we get home.? Kakashi replied

?Why can?t you say it now?? Sasuke asked

?It would interfere with the safety of the mission. Just trust me for now.? Sasuke sighed and there was no further discussion.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Oooo.. I liked it. Good job


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

hehee... personal stuff... what kind of stuff lady? i have no idea where that came from.. but... i must be high right now so... yeah... 
I likes it!! long... but loves it!!!


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good job!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks...

WOW, this thread dropped to the second page very quickly. :amazed


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah i know..


----------



## arashiXuzumaki (Jun 22, 2008)

wow not bad it was actually the title that caught my eye...it sounded very interesting i like it and i think you should keep up with the good work but im just anxious to see who the Azure are and why they are seeking redemption!! gahh i need more


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 22, 2008)

arashiXuzumaki said:


> wow not bad it was actually the title that caught my eye...it sounded very interesting i like it and i think you should keep up with the good work but im just anxious to see who the Azure are and why they are seeking redemption!! gahh i need more



I'm wondering that same thing myself! 

By the end of chapter 1 you might have some idea as to what the title is about... Sorry that the work is so slow, but i'm continually proof reading it.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 25, 2008)

Continuing on...

?We?re going to stop here for a few minutes.? Kakashi announced. The group had been running for over an hour and they had already passed the official border into the neutral zone long before. They were no longer running along the Daiouro, which stopped at the Lightning Country?s boundaries; it was now a dirt road.

?Why here?? Naruto asked confusedly. ?We?re in the middle of nowhere, and I can still keep running.? 

?I know you can.? Kakashi smiled humorously. ?We stopped because of that.? He pointed at a decrepit outhouse that was located at the side of the road. 

?What?s so special about that?? Sakura asked

?I need to go to the bathroom.? Kakashi replied casually.

?Uggh! Yuck!? The Sakura and Naruto remarked in disgust ?You?re kidding right?? 

?What? I?ve been holding it in for hours, and since it?s been raining? well? I don?t want to think I wet my pants, or think that I didn?t.? There was not an ounce of sarcasm in Kakashi?s voice.

?KAKASHI-SENSEI!? The two of them yelled ?YOU?RE DISGUSTING!?

?Just wait here, I?ll be out in a minute.? Kakashi replied politely as he stepped inside the foul chamber.

?Our Sensei is a nut-case.? Naruto muttered as he, Sakura, and Sasuke paced around a nearby tree. A warm and unusual breeze passed through Sakura?s body. 


_?Sakura-San.?_ A voice whispered into her ear. It was calm and almost hypnotizing.

?Who said that?? Sakura asked as she looked back and forth frantically. 

?Said what, Sakura-Chan?? Naruto asked confusedly. 

_?That would be me, ?who said that?. Over here.?_  A few meters away, leaning against the edge of a tree was a tall man. He had a white hooded robe that covered his face and body with a black bandolier wrapped around it with. Sublime light seemed to radiate from his figure as he stared out into an intangible distance. The ground on which he stood was dry and free of any rain or mud. To the left of him was a bright red wooden violin case which he opened gently. 

_?I require your assistance, Sakura-San.? _ As he said this the man by the tree had removed the violin from the case and laid it on his shoulder. 

?Need me for what?? Sakura asked aloud. 

?Sakura, who the hell are you talking to?? Sasuke stared at her, bemusedly. 

?There?s a man over there, can?t you see him?? Sakura pointed at the robed man.  

?Sakura-Chan, I don?t see anything.? Naruto replied. ?Just a tree.? Sasuke just shook his head and resumed staring at the ground. Sakura rubbed her eyes vigorously, but the man?s image did not disappear. 

_?Am I seeing things? Is this a genjutsu??_ She moved her hands into a dispelling sign. She Kept her hands hidden from the other two; if they couldn't see what she saw, anything she did would appear strange.

_?You?re seeing me, but I am not a genjutsu. I am here, not as an illusion, but an embodiment.  And I am where only you can see me; this is why your friends cannot. Can you think of such a place??_  The man pulled up a bow and placed it on the violins string. As he slowly let the bow glide across the strings, he listened carefully to the silence and tuned the violin accordingly.

_?You can? read my mind??_ She thought to herself as she continued staring at the tree where the man stood.

_?That?s a negative way of putting it. But yes, I can ?read? your mind; just like you can read mine. Notice how my lips aren?t moving??_ The man in the hood lowered his instrument and turned his face to her. Only his mouth and chin could be seen beneath the veil of the hood. His partially revealed face had a kind smile on his face. Sakura got nervous, this situation couldn't be real. 

_?Or maybe you're just telling me what i want to hear. Prove to me this isn?t a genjutsu. Prove to me this isn?t a trick, and prove why I shouldn?t release the trick and find out where you actually are right now!?_ She tightened the grip on her hands, but did nothing. As strange as the circumstances were, she felt no ounce of fear or intimidation within herself to react truly defensive.

_?Ask yourself whether or not you are being tricked.?_ The man tilted his head back away from her and resumed tuning.

_?No? No I don?t. Think I am..?_  Sakura admitted, feeling somewhat calmer now. ?What is this then?? 

?It?s me asking for your help. Please come here, and quickly, as my time here is short.? The odd stranger in the white robes carried his bow and his instrument as he walked around the fairly large tree and disappeared behind it. Sakura took one step forward, than another.

 ?Sakura-Chan where are you going?? Naruto asked
 ?I just want to see something??

 ?Can I come?? 

 ?No, just stay here for a second, don?t worry about me.? Sakura replied politely. Sasuke gave her a short glance.

_?Sakura always acts weird? But her behavior now is particularly weird. What has gotten into her??_ He shook his head, scorning the thought of concerning himself with Sakura?s emotional gradients.     

?Hello?? she whispered, not wishing to be heard by the other boys. 

_?Come around the tree.?  _The man told her. Though out of sight, the man?s voice still remained to sound like as if he was next to her. She took another few steps and was now at the bark of the tree. Slowly she tilted her head around the tree?s edge. 

_?Look down.? _The man instructed.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

Oooo.. interesting..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 25, 2008)

Alright

The Conclusion to Chapter 1...

Sakura looked down at the ground and shrieked. Laying unconscious with his back against the tree, sitting on the ground, was a boy. He was around the same age as her, maybe eleven or twelve. He had egg-shell colored hair and was wearing a Cloud village Shinobi Jacket that was awfully similar to ones worn by Konoha ninja. His face, legs, and arms appeared to be covered with numerous but small cuts and scars, and his skin was pale and badly bruised. As she continued staring down, she felt the weight of a hand pressed down on her shoulder.

_?I apologize for the ?magnitude? of the task I am bestowing on you. I Hope, in time, he becomes a strong ally, and most of all a good friend.?_ Sakura turned around, but the man was nowhere in sight. In his stead was a single breeze of warm air that passed through the damp grass. 

?Sasuke-Kun! Come here quick! I found something!? Sakura yelled.

?This had better be worth my time?? He muttered to himself annoyed as he walked over to the tree. Naruto, though uncalled for, followed behind. The two boys reached Sakura, and she showed them the boy who was still sleeping. 

?I came over to the tree and found this boy sleeping here.? Sakura explained.

?Your point is?? Sasuke asked with his arms folded.

?My point is...? Sakura paused, not knowing what to say. 

Sasuke gave the boy a second glance, something had caught his interest. ?Those are some pretty interesting injuries.? He remarked

?Interesting? How?? Naruto asked ?I just see cuts and bruises, what?s so special about them.?

?What kind of weapon do you know of causes a series of small cuts all over the body, as well as that many bruises?? Naruto thought for a moment.

??. Well?? Sasuke said impatiently. 

?What do you think?? Naruto asked, not having an answer.

?I don?t know.? Sasuke replied. ?That?s what?s strange about it.? 

?We could just ask him.? Naruto suggested. Sasuke opened his mouth to speak, but then shut it; realizing how silly he had neglected that obvious solution.

?Something up guys? Wha? oh? ? Kakashi had walked over and saw what the others were looking at. ?What do we have here?? 

?Sakura found this kid.? Sasuke explained.

?He looks pretty beat up.? Kakashi said as he knelt down examining the kid closer, checking his arm for a pulse. ?Well he?s alive, if you couldn?t tell already. It looks like he?s endured a lot of bleeding, but it?s stopped now, that?s good at least. He may have been sleeping since. He sleeps pretty soundly too if he hasn?t awaken yet.?

?She still hasn?t told us how you knew he was here.? Sasuke commented. ?I?m curious to know.?   

?Well? that?s the thing. You would call me crazy if I tried to tell you.? Sakura muttered to herself insecurely. Neither Sasuke nor Naruto had noticed the strange man, how would anyone believe her story?

?Try me.? Kakashi made a small friendly chuckle. ?Trust me; I?m sure I?ve heard stranger stories.?

?Alright?? Sakura sighed and began explaining what had happened, from when she had first heard the man?s voice to the moment Kakashi arrived. 

?You said a man in white robes?? Kakashi asked after Sakura had finished her story. ?And a violin case?? 

?Yes,? Sakura replied Why? Are those important details?? 

?They might be.? 

?Do you think this man is real Kakashi-Sensei?? Naruto asked.

?Of course he?s real!? Sakura snapped back.

?Kakashi sensei, do you notice the fact that his injuries are strange, those small cuts and those bruises together?? Sasuke asked.

?That is kind of odd? I guess we should just ask him what happened then. He?ll probably be able to answer that question.? Kakashi replied. Sasuke grumbled in irritation. Kakashi shook the kid?s shoulder lightly, until he started to stir. 



?Hi.? Kakashi greeted him and smiled. ?You appear to be in pretty bad shape.? 

?Ugh? Wha?? The boy murmured as he regained consciousness. He opened his eyes, they were pale blue and his pupils seemed a bit narrower than the average human  ?Oh?? The looked down at his arms and legs. ?Oh, wow? I am hurt pretty badly.?

?My name is Hatake Kakashi, the girl in pink hair over there is Haruna Sakura, and these two boys are Sasuke Uchiha and Naruto Uzumaki, respectively.? He gestured subtly to each of them, at which point he reached his arm out to help pull the boy off of the ground, who slowly and cautiously grabbed Kakashi?s hand. Kakashi noticed a black circle on the boy?s forearm underneath the cuts and bruises as he pulled him off the ground. The boy stood on his own two legs for a few seconds, then clung onto the tree for support with his right hand, wobbling slightly.

?Are you sure you can stand? I mean? your legs?? Sakura walked closer, but the boy raised his other hand to halt her.

?I?m fine; my balance is off.  I feel awfully dizzy though.? He replied his voice was clear and rather mellow; Sakura felt almost as if there was something familiar about it.

?We?re not from your village. Rest assured though, we won?t harm you.? Kakashi said

 ?My village?? The boy asked confusedly

?Your uniform, you are a Cloud Shinobi.? Sasuke commented. The boy looked down at his uniform and struggled to think. 

 ?I don?t know what a Cloud Shinobi is??

 ?You?re a Cloud Village Genin aren?t you?? Naruto asked ?So where are your teammates? You?ve been asleep for a few minutes at least?? 

 ?Who, exactly are my teammates?? The boy asked.

 ?Enough playing dumb. We?re being serious here.? Sasuke said angrily.

Sakura flinched, and remembered what the man had told her a few minutes before. 

_?Please be kind to him; he is broken.?  _

?Can you do me a favor?? Sakura looked at the boy and asked him daintily.

?Sure, what is it?? The boy responded.

?Can you tell me the most recent thing that has happened since now, in your entire life time?? The boy spent awhile thinking to himself, he then sighed. 

?I can?t, nothing comes to mind. I don?t even recall anything happening until you woke me up. That?s not right though? is it?? 

_?Strange? so it seems this boy has amnesia?_ Kakashi thought to himself.. _?Naruto also had an interesting point; where is the rest of his squad??_

?So you don?t remember anything about yourself? Your family? Your friends?? Sakura asked.

 The boy shook his head. 

?Does that mean you don?t even know your name?? Naruto asked curiously.

?My name is Makaze.? The boy replied impulsively. Sakura gasped and opened her mouth to speak, but then closed it.

?Makaze? What kind of name is that?? Naruto asked.

?It?s a cursed name,? Sasuke explained, having no guilt of doing so in the boys face, ?It means ?Devils Storm? or, more accurate, a storm or ?weapon? created by a demon or demonic figure. Quite simply, it?s a name of reference to evil or a monster of evil? Naruto was consumed in thought at hearing this, while Sasuke continued talking. ?No way in hell is your actual name, ?Makaze?.  No half decent parent calls their kid Makaze, and you?re far too naive to even comprehend let alone commit acts of true evil. I told you to stop lying, what is your real name??

?It?s?? The boy struggled to come to an answer ?Makaze?? He blurted out again. This got Sasuke very angry.

?I?m tired of your nonsense! Are all cloud ninja compulsive liars like you are?!?  Sasuke taunted as he looked closer into Makaze?s eyes. He flinched, and his look of anger turned into that of minor shock. He turned and began walking away.

?Not worth my time?? He muttered to himself. 

?Can you do me a favor?? Kakashi asked the boy

?Sure, what is it?? He replied meekly, still eyeing Sasuke fearfully.

?The boy behind me with the blond hair is named ?Naruto Uzumaki?. Would you be able to say to me ?my name is Naruto Uzumaki??? 

?Why does he have to say that?? Naruto asked

?Just try it.? Kakashi told the boy, ignoring Naruto?s question. 

?I?ll? Try, I guess?? The Makaze responded.

?Good, go ahead.? Kakashi smiled.

?My name is Na?? Makaze tried to form the words aloud, but something kept him from saying it. His face flustered and he sighed, then tried again. ?My name is Nar?? Makaze clenched his fists tightly, attempting to say something that simply wasn?t true. 

?My name is? Makaze?? The last word came out in a mutter. Tears began to form in his eyes out of his own frustration; he turned his head away from the four Leaf Shinobi and placed his hands and his head on the tree.

?Why can?t I say it? Why?! It?s not fair I don?t WANT to be called Makaze? I?m not evil. I swear I?m not evil.?

 ?No one things your evil, Ma? kid.? Naruto took a few steps forward and attempted to reassure Makaze. He knew as he watched Makaze suffer that there was nothing funny about being labeled as evil.

?Relax; I know what you are going through. You?re very lucky to be where you are. You have a bit of a ?Condition?, but I am fairly certain it?s curable.? Kakashi remarked. ?I?ll be able to explain a bit better when we get home.?

?Yes, we are. You need to be taken back to a village with a proper hospital, but there?s no way we can re-enter the lightning country now. For now, Konoha is our only option. Of course, the option is entirely up to you. Do you wish to come to Konoha with us??

	?Can you even trust me?? Makaze turned around and began wiping the tears from his eyes.

	?Listen? A persons name doesn?t predetermine who they are. People are defined by their character and their actions. Names are given at birth but true titles are earned.? Kakashi explained

?So I?d be able to go to Konoha?? Makaze asked. 

?For a time? Yes, I suppose.? Kakashi replied.

?I? Alright? you people seem nice enough. I?m sorry for being a liability.? Makaze responded.

?Not at all.? 

?Hey, Kakashi Sensei, if Makaze makes a better ninja than Sasuke can we kick him out of team seven??

?Naruto?? Sakura mumbled angrily.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

I like it


----------



## Stephen (Jun 26, 2008)

Very interesting can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 26, 2008)

Chapter II:
?The ?Assassin? Returns?​
*Who is the Assassin? What is his history? and What is his relation to 'Makaze'?*

Sarutobi, the Third Hokage, built up his bureaucratic composure as he heard the sound of footsteps headed towards the door to his office. His anticipation had been mounting ever since he had sent an order to speak with Kakashi early in that morning two days after his return to Konoha. An attendant partially opened the door and popped her head out to speak.

?Hokage-Sama, Kakashi is here as you have requested.? Said the attendant.

?Let him in.? The Hokage replied. The attendant nodded and walked away.  A few minutes later, Kakashi walked through the door and to the desk. Several years of discussing matters with Kakashi gave the Hokage the knowledge not to offer him a seat; Kakashi always preferred standing. 

?You?re here, and see you appear unharmed! That?s always good. So, then I trust the mission went safely?? The Hokage asked. 

?Yes, no one in my team got injured. C-Rank missions usually aren?t as eventful as this one was. First Tazuna, now this?? Kakashi scratched the back of his head as he lamented the unlucky streak of missions he had been receiving lately.

?You sent a messenger to me that evening when you returned, saying that you believed something strange had happened at the Lightning Country. You said that the guards had abandoned their posts and were moving through the Forests. Is that correct??

?Yes Hokage-Sama, it is. I apologize though, I never found any clues as to why it was going on, and I left as soon as it became clear that it was no longer safe there.?

?That?s perfectly alright; you made the right decision not to investigate? I had tried to do some investigation myself. After I received your message I sent an airborne letter to the Raikage asking to know if there was a rational explanation as to the guard?s behavior.?

?You did? So what was their response?? Kakashi asked

?Quite simply, there was no response. I was told not to send any further messages, unless I didn?t want to see my birds back. A stupid threat really.? He chuckled to himself, though is tone was that of discomfort and concern. ?It?s very unsettling; they made it clear in the letter that they were discontinuing diplomatic communications with all other Shinobi nations. I can only hope this isn?t the preamble to war. Nevertheless I would like to know what you thought the reason was for the actions of the guard.? He took his pipe off from a stand in his desk and placed it in his mouth.

?My theory has to do with their law that a person cannot travel through the Lightning Country on non designated paths. The fact that so many Cloud Ninja were moving through the forest, an illegal travel zone, meant that they were after a considerably dangerous lawbreaker.? Kakashi paused

?Go on.? The Hokage said as he lit the pipe.

?There?s not much I can say, except for the fact that two Cloud ninja had the appearance of preparing to attack us, myself and my students that is.? 

?You didn?t tell me about that in the message, what had happened?? The Hokage asked curiously.

?They took off, they might have decided we weren?t a threat; or maybe didn?t think they would be able to take me on alone. We started running to leave the country immediately after that, so I am not sure as to whether or not they had intentions of bringing reinforcements to pursue us. We did meet another cloud ninja who provided us with temporary cover from the thunder storm that had started during that time; so I am fairly certain we weren?t their target.? Kakashi stopped speaking. The Hokage removed the pipe from his mouth, exhaling smoke 

?I don?t think that the Lightning Country is interested in You, Naruto, Sasuke, or Sakura either. That box I had you send to Kumogakure had money in it. What once belonged to a Fire country landlord was requested in a will to have been given to his son. While it was a lot of money, it?s certainly not enough to cause the events you described. I wouldn?t be worried about your students and their relation to this issue. If this incident was related to a single person or ninja squad, they would have at least tried to track them down, the fact that they ignored you testifies to this.? The Hokage said. ?Either way, we know next to nothing about what is going on in the Lightning Country right now; and why they have isolated themselves. If there is else you know what would help, please let me know, because I?ve been ordered by the Leaf Village Council to submit a report to them by noon. They?re about as curious as I am as to what happened, and they want to make sure that we are taking every necessary step should this come to affect our village.?

?Yes, there is. Sakura claims she saw The Assassin, as in The Assassin of the Cloud Village.? Kakashi tensed up; he was unsure as to what the Hokage's possible reaction could be.

?You mean the one in the legends? The white robed man of the mountains?? The Hokage asked curiously as he placed the Pipe back into his mouth.

?Most likely, I know he is a character in the myths of the Lighting country, based on Sakura?s description of him that?s pretty well matched up with a few wives tales I?ve heard in my travels in Kumo. I know he?s some sort of alleged prodigal hero, but I?ve never heard the specific legend that surrounds him.?

     	?I?m sorry to say I don?t have time to fill you in. Hyuuga Hiashi actually knows it better than I do, and I do not believe he is on any missions at the moment. Later, if you feel like it, you can ask him to tell you. Just stay on your guard, He?s still very touchy about the Cloud Village, due to the Hinata abduction. Anyway, are you sure that it was actually that man, The Assassin?? The Hokage?s voice was somewhat muffled by the pipe in his mouth.

?Based on the descriptions, Yes. He had left Sakura with a bit of a gift, before he apparently disappeared.?

    	?I take it that this has to do with the Cloud Village boy that was admitted into the Konoha Hospital two days ago??

?Yes. Sakura claims that the Assassin led her to the location of an amnesiac from the Cloud village. He?s probably a genin, about the same age as Naruto or Sasuke.?

   	 ?Kakashi, is there something particularly special about this boy that you would risk a massive diplomatic conflict between us and the lightning country as a result of a Shinobi abduction. Because I do not think they are going to be too happy when word comes to them about what you did.? Said the Hokage gravely. 

?I believe I?ve given the reasons why there is something particularly special about the boy. He claims he doesn?t remember anything about who he is??

?And you believe him?? The Hokage asked skeptically

?Yes I do. There is one important thing though? He remembers his name, and is physically bound to it.? He calls himself ?Makaze?.? At hearing that word, the Third flinched. 

	?Name-binding Justus ? I haven?t heard of that technique being used for over a decade; it was deemed a forbidden Jutsu, nasty business, very dehumanizing.? Kakashi and the Hokage both remembered a time when Shinobi from certain nations were given numbers instead of names for the purpose of military efficiency; it became a symbol of the void that existed between a Ninja and a Human being. ?And his name Makaze you say? What an awful thing?? He paused and thought to himself; once again exhaling smoke from his pipe. 

	?You have something on your mind?? Said Kakashi as he observed the Hokage?s thought process. 

	?Yes i am thinking about something rather interesting, now that I remember some information about the Assassin. Tell me about his general appearance.? The Hokage bent down to his desk and pulled out a file cabinet, ?Go on, I am listening.? 

More to come.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 26, 2008)

Very interesting can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 26, 2008)

Meh... well... the next few chapters aren't as interesting, it starts of very slow untill.... [Don't read if you don't want spoilers]


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Makaze get's into a fight with neji


----------



## Stephen (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok If ya say so I still will be looking forward to it


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 27, 2008)

As i said, chapter 2 is fairly short in length. This is the conclusion to chapter II.

“Well… When we found him he looked beat up pretty badly. Like I said, he’s around Sasuke’s or Naruto’s Age. He’s got very light blond hair, arguably white.”

“How about his eyes?” The Hokage asked as he pulled out a rather large book and slapped it on his desk. 

“Light blue, I noticed his pupils seemed kind of narrow. He could be from a clan that uses reptiles as weapons, if you wanted to search that up.” Kakashi commented. 

“I don’t recall knowing about any clans of that type in the Cloud Village, only in the grass village. But I’ll search it anyway; thank you.” The ‘thank you’ was hollow in tone, and Kakashi realized his suggestion wasn’t very valuable. He opened the pages of the book and flipped through them, then stopped at a page and began to read to himself silently.

	“How about any clan markings on the body?” The Hokage asked

   	“Funny you mention that, He had a black circle on his forehand, although it was kind of difficult to tell given the injuries. Other than that… Well, you can meet him for yourself; I had him visit hospital to make sure the wounds were not infectious, he’ll be out in maybe an hour or two if everything checks out.” Kakashi stopped and looked at the Hokage who had his finger running across a page. He stopped and flinched a second time, then looked up.

	“That’s a good idea, you are dismissed.” 

   	“You act like you’ve figured it out, Hokage-Sama.” Kakashi remarked.

  	“I believe I have.” The Hokage slipped a book mark inside the page he had been reading and closed the book, laying it to the side of his desk. “I apologize though I can’t tell you, need to know basis only.... I’ll probably end up telling you anyway though. For now, I’ll arrange a meeting with, ‘Makaze’ and ask him a few more questions. For now, you’re not in trouble for bringing him here either. And one more thing…”

 	“Yes Hokage-Sama?” 

  	“As ‘touchy’ as it may be, I do recommend asking Hiashi to tell you the story, it’s a rather interesting one.” The Hokage  grinned.

	“I’ll keep that in mind, oh, and one other thing.”

   	“Yes Kakashi?” 

   	“Hokage-Sama, Do you believe the boy and the crisis are related?”

The Hokage shook his head and sighed, the meaning of it was somewhat unclear, but Kakashi did not press for any answers. Just as he had entered, he humbly walked out through the door.

__________________________________________

I'll try my hardest to get a good portion of chapter 3 in tomorrow. I wonder where the people from the beginning of this thread went?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 27, 2008)

I like it take your time on it no need to rush on it


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 28, 2008)

I finished what was going to be the first part of chapter 3 [one of Two or three parts to the entire chapter, most likely] But I do not think that 11:30 EST at night is a very strategic time to release chapters.  Instead it will be at 2:00 PM. If you see any mistakes [Grammar, spelling] Feel free to point them out, writing errors are the bane of my existence, but i would rather know and fix them than remain ignorant. 

Look gang! i found a clue! [lol] 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 29, 2008)

As promised...

Chapter III 
?The Good Samaritan?​
*Innocence, is it blind of love and hate? *​

	It was now Noon, and Makaze looked out of the window from his bedroom in the Konoha Hospital. He had been given a new set of pants and jacket, as his old ones had been greatly worn down Luckily, his cuts and bruises were all of minor nature, and none of them required stitches or bandages. Kakashi wanted to be assured that Makaze?s injuries would not sustain any sort of permanent damage.

	Makaze had a notebook and paper in his hand; one of the doctors had given it to him in hopes of helping him improve his past memory by reinforcing his current one.   

_?Addressed to Makaze._

Makaze stopped, staring blankly and contemptuously at the word he had just written, He moved hiss pen down to scribble it out; but arm stopped moving inches from the paper, there was no way to erase it. Sighing, he looked away for a few moments forgetting about his name, and the continued writing.

_?The doctor recommends that I writing down my thoughts and feelings as a way to help strengthen my ties to what is to be my long term memory. This morning I spent a few hours taking medical tests, or what the doctors referred to an ?extensive checkup?, to make sure that I?m in proper physical condition. What they did confirm to me was that a part of my brain appears ?messed up? that deals in long term memory; A condition known as amnesia. 

The doctors defined amnesia as ?not remembering things? But I think that definition is inaccurate, either that or I don?t have Amnesia. Because I actually DO remember certain things. For example, I happened to already know what a hospital was before I was admitted; I also knew what doctors and nurses were, and it?s clear to me now that I know how to read and write. My theory is that my knowledge is retained, but the means by which I acquired that knowledge are unknown to me. I?m not sure if this is right, because I?m not really sure how the brain works. It?s a good thing that at least I don?t suffer from not knowing anything, because the idea of it would be dreadful. [A strange tangent, but does a person who knows nothing know he knows nothing?]  Right now, I?ve been told that I?ll be getting the results of my other tests relatively soon; so I?ll just write while I?m waiting to get them??_

He paused for a moment, thinking of what he could say. 

_?I honestly have little thought on what to write right now. I feel a sort of ?emptiness? in the fact that I know nothing about myself, and cannot think of any sort of? I don?t really know what to call it. Perhaps that should be the topic of this discussion? I?ll break a paragraph here, as this can be my prologue.

A Good way to explain what I am talking about is going back to a conversation I had with Naruto Uzumaki, [On the way to Konoha] I was kind of weak and my head was fogged up, but I remember that  he told me  it was his intention to become ?Hokage of Konoha' [I also happened to remember what a Hokage was Anyway? I suppose that is a good goal. More importantly than the goal itself, was idea of a goal. It?s a sort of hope for the future that a person invests in and applies themselves to; it?s also something that I don?t feel I have.
At the time, I wondered if goals were exclusive to Naruto, and asked Sasuke about his goal. He was rather vague about it, but spoke how he wanted to ?kill a certain man.? He said it with such contempt, I didn?t want to ask him what the word ?Kill? Meant; I myself don?t remember what ?Kill? is, it?s probably nothing good by the way he said it. He kept the information withheld from me as to who this man was and why he wanted to ?kill? him. I was not keen to ask him what it was given his tone. 

Then I went and asked Sakura what her goal is, she said she didn?t really have one. Naruto whispered in my ear that her goal was ?Sasuke-kun? [He said it in a very feminine voice, for some reason], at which point Sakura hit him the second time that day. I wasn?t quite sure what that meant either, how can one person, be another persons goal? unless of course Sakura was aspiring to BECOME like Sasuke. [But Why would anyone want to be like him?] But that doesn?t explain why Naruto said it in a feminine voice, or why Sakura hit him because of it [I?m trying to figure out why someone as nice as Sakura hits someone as nice as Naruto in the first place, maybe it?s a joke? But then she really needs to know that she?s being too aggressive?]. Once again, I didn?t feel it was safe to ask for a clarification; even if it was a joke, those punches look very painful. 

	This inability to fully understand what Sakura and Sasuke?s goals is very frustrating.  Maybe if I can understand the reasoning behind the creation of a goal, then I can make one myself. As it seems that the creation of a life goal is what makes a person?s day to day experience seem purposeful. Perhaps later, if I get the chance, I should ask Naruto Uzumaki about it, yes? I think I?ll do that."_

Makaze stopped the pen in his hand and paused in thought for more ideas. He looked out the window. His eyes shifted to bright orange flower in a vase that lay on the nightstand. He flinched, and resumed writing. 

_" Oh, I had COMPLETELY forgotten about two things things...

Sakura came in earlier this morning after the tests [It was very nice, and very important that you don?t forget about it.] She had this flower in a very tiny little vase [it?s on your nightstand] When I think about it now, it?s just a flower really? And yet when she brought it in I was somewhat overwhelmed with a sense of thanks and gratitude.

I made a promise I would repay her in some manner, although she said it wasn?t necessary. I still believe, however, I should figure something out; maybe I could get her a flower or something. Also, I had been meaning to ask why she got the flower in the first place, unfortunately that question came into my head after she left.

The second thing was afterward, when she asked me a few questions, like how I was feeling and things like that. There was really very little for me to say; the worst feeling I have is the feeling of being cooped up in this room. In terms of my physical condition though, I feel fine; which is what I told her. After that, she asked me if I knew ?A man with a violin case and white robes?.   I never remembered meeting such a man, but there was something oddly familiar about the description she gave me. Sakura says she saw him near me while I was unconscious. I told her that he seems familiar, but I was unsure? I feel bad that I couldn?t have been of more help to her, since she seemed very intent in knowing. However, putting thoughts into words is often times a very difficult task; [And I found it very difficult to explain, consequently] I hope maybe one day I can meet this man face to face."_

Makaze paused and looked over his work. As he looked on he heard the sound of footsteps nearing the door

_"I?ll stop writing for now.?_ He quickly scribbled in the notebook.


Makaze put down his pen and looked up at the door as it slid open. A nurse walked through the door with a clipboard wrapped in her arms. She looked around the room and smiled at him. 

?You know, I thought this room would be a wreck by now. I?ve never met a boy your age that didn?t trash his bed within a few hours in visiting; you haven?t even used it. Did the orderly come into the room yet?? The nursed asked him.

?No, but I tried to keep the room as I found it. ? Makaze replied

?Ah? if only my kids were like you?? She sighed.  ?Oh, I?m off on a tangent here. I came here to give you your diagnosis.? 
The nurse entered the room completely and raised the clipboard to her reading level and began speaking. ?You have no infections, broken bones, or damaged ligaments. There?s some other information on here, but I don?t know if you would understand or care to understand; but it all checks out as positive with the exception of one thing; your blood loss. Kakashi noted that you experienced dizziness and lack of balance, also that your injuries induced a bit of blood output; He also said that when you were unconscious, the surrounding area was very reddened. But from our judgment, it is minor blood loss; nothing fatal or dangerous at this point. Your cuts should heal in a few days, and you?ll be free to??

?Excuse me.? A hospital secretary had peeped her head through the open doorway and looked at the nurse. ?Are you the nurse of this room??

?Yes, i am. Why??

?This is for you.? He handed her a small note and walked off. The nurse read the letter to herself silently. She then looked up and sighed. 

  	?I apologize for the inconvenience, but my supervisor wants a blood sample from you.?

 	 ?I thought you said I had blood loss problems, isn?t that somewhat? contradictory??

  	?Well? it won?t be enough to cause any problems.?

  	?Alright? Did the note tell you why I have to do this? It?s not that I have a problem with it; I?m just curious.? 

  	?No, unfortunately it didn?t, sorry." She said regrettably. 

  	?It?s not a problem.?

Elsewhere, a few minutes before, on the roof of a building some distance short distance away lurked Team Ten. Yamanaka Ino had a pair of binoculars and was spying into the window of Makaze?s hospital room. To her left and right were her two unmotiviated accomplices Nara Shikamaru, and Akimichi Chouji....


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

oh god... i read most of it.. enough to know what the fuck is who and stuff like that.. the only thing on my mind right now is who's the dude who played the violen and wears white robes and WHY THE FUCK IS INO PEEPING?!?!?!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome we are learning more about Makaze and why the hell is Ino peeping interesting


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh god... i read most of it.. enough to know what the fuck is who and stuff like that.. the only thing on my mind right now is who's the dude who played the violen and wears white robes and WHY THE FUCK IS INO PEEPING?!?!?!



Answer to Question 1: Will be answered gradually

Answer to Question 2: You'll find out Today or tommorow.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

oohh... today or tomarrow... sorry.. i just want to know why InO HAS GONE PERVY SAGE ON EVERYONE!!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the end of chapter 3 written, I'll post it tomorrow either at 7:00 AM [aproximately] or, more likely, around 5:00 I have camp counseling so i don't have time in between. 

I'd rather not post it now because i still want an extra half hour to look over the writing and what not. 

Also, tommorow i am hoping to update chapters 2 and 3 onto the website.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 29, 2008)

That's fine take your time there's no rush


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 30, 2008)

W00t We've made it to the third page.  Chapter 3 and 4 are much shorter than i originally thought... A Shame too really. I'll work on proofreading chapter IV, maybe getting half of it done by the end of today. Chapter 5 things become a bit more interesting, Chapter 7 is probably the best so far. 

Conclusion to Chapter 3... [Beginning at the middle of the last paragraph i wrote] 

*__________________________________________*


....To her left and right were her two unmotivated accomplices Nara Shikamaru, and Akimichi Chouji. She had heard rumors of Team Seven returning to Konoha with an extra ‘member’ along side them. The following morning, Sakura had visited her flower shop and didn’t specify who it was for; this had made Ino fairly curious. 

“What are we doing again?” Chouji asked

   	“I’ve said it a hundred times; we’re investigating Sakura’s new lover.” Ino replied, lowering her binoculars.

  	“How do you know that, for certain, exactly?” Shikamaru asked

“Sakura never told me who the flower was for, she tells me everything if I ask her, with one exception; anything relating to Sasuke. I did some investigating of my own, and found Sasuke was at training grounds, but Sakura was headed for the hospital, so I knew there was someone else. After that, I persuaded the border patrol to tell me about the rumors of team seven coming with a Cloud Village Shinobi, they told me that he was a boy about the same age as Sakura. Unlike you two, I put two and two together. Anyone who can distract Sakura from Sasuke has to be _something_ amazing…” 

“I COULD have put two and two together, but then, unlike you, I’d realize that all of this is a waste of my time. I’ll pretend that I can understand why this whole flower thing is an issue to you, but I _still _don’t understand why you had to enlist Chouji and myself in your petty personal matters. It’s troublesome, really.” Shikamaru whined 

“Keep your voice down! And I’ll only say this once, you are here to cover me, and make sure there are no other girls spying on this kid either, I want to be the first one to meet him. You’re also here to make sure Sakura doesn’t see me, 
since I last saw her leaving the hospital a few hours ago.”

“You are being paranoid, Ino, Sakura could be visiting a sickly relative, like a grandmother.” Shikamaru suggested.

 	“Ooh! Shikamaru! An _amazingly_ attractive grandmother!” Chouji joked. The two boys laughed and exchanged high fives. Ino grunted contemptuously and looked back into the binoculars, as she tried refocusing the lenses back to the window, she saw the back of a figure leave the bedroom and shut the door; Ino had lost her chance. 

	“GRRrrr! You two made me lose him!” She seethed in anger.

  	“Your charade has failed.” Said Shikamaru, amusedly.

  	“Let’s just go eat lunch.”  Chouji suggested.

	“If you are not going to be any help, you can leave!” Ino yelled.

  	“That’s the most selfless thing you’ve ever said to me all day.” 

Shikamaru replied, still laughing. “But seriously, why not just go into the hospital and visit this individual yourself. Or ask what time ‘he’ is leaving.” As the two Team Ten boys jumped from down from the rooftop, Ino sat cross-legged and contemplated that idea…

…At relatively the same time, Sasuke brooded in the team seven training yard. It had been his intention to focus on perfecting Chakra control from when he had learned it a few weeks prior. Doing so was especially important since Sakura had taken to it so easily. And worse yet, he was dangerously close to being on par with Naruto. Unfortunately, a recent barrage of missions, useless ones in his opinion, took away any free time he had to him to train. Ironically, the thoughts which wracked at his mind that day made it impossible for him to stay focused in the least.

_“How does Kakashi know that ‘Makaze’ is telling the truth?” _Sasuke wondered _“Is there really something particularly interesting about that crybaby of a cloud village boy that Kakashi would see it important enough to bring him here? Why did Sakura see a ‘cloaked man’ when I could not? What does it all mean!?!” _

“Damn-it! Sasuke.” He muttered to himself. He went back to scaling the tree vertically, taking each step slowly. Almost immediately after did his thoughts begin to drift once more.

_“The idea that someone can be forced into calling themselves something is crazy. How does Kakashi possibly believe it’s true? Unless it— Could it happen to me?” _
“Just shut it out. You’re. Training…” He said loudly to himself. _“Shut. It. Out.”_ Yet it was no use. 
_“The way I felt when I looked into his eyes…”_ Sasuke thought to himself Those weird blue eyes…” For quite some time, Sasuke had used the fear and dread he felt from that day four years ago as a means to fuel his vengeance. _“I felt afraid again, if only for an instant.”_

“SHUT UP!” He kicked off the tree he had been walking on and flung a kunai he had been holding at the bark of the tree. Breathing heavily, he closed his eyes and tried to imagine the thing that relaxed him the most; images of himself kicking naruto’s ass in a fight. As his breathing slowed down he heard a noise and turned around, Kakashi was behind him.

“How goes the training?”

“I keep getting distracted.” Sasuke replied 

     	“Oh well if you put it that way, I’ll leave.” Kakashi turned around and started walking away.

	“Kakashi sensei, you’ve been watching me; you know what I am talking about…”

	“I am not going to read your mind on command, Sasuke.” He said firmly.

	“The crybaby." Sasuke muttered contemptuously.

	“What about him?” Kakashi grew increasingly irritated at hearing Sasuke use the term ‘Crybaby’. But he knew Sasuke could argue at any time it was less of an insult than ‘Makaze’, and he wasn’t going to enter a debate about it. 

"Why do you trust him? How do you know anything he says is true?"

"I have my reasons." He explained Calmly "The Hokage agrees with me as well."

	“Fine." He snapped bitterly "What’s his issue? Does someone really have the power to strip a part of their own free will from them, permanently, like there ability to call themselves what they chose?” 

	“I am going to take some time to explain to You, as well as Naruto and Sakura what I know about Makaze’s condition in the near future.” Kakashi explained

“Why can’t you say it now?” Sasuke asked. Kakashi sighed

“Because, I am going to wait.” He replied calmly.

“But why Kakashi sensei?!” There was a lot of anger the question Sasuke had asked, but there was even more uncertainty. 

“Because that is my decision. You need to relax, and please start acting more polite around me and around Makaze; I am you're teacher, and Makaze is not you're Rival, stop treating him like it. Understand?"

"Yes Kakashi-Sensei." He replied, sighing. 

"Good, Until i meet with the three of you, that is the way it is going to be. But I will tell you this.” He waited until He had Sasuke’s full attention. “It’s not nearly as important to be concerned about what others can do to you, as to what one can do to himself...” 

End of Chapter 3


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

hehehee... sasuke's jealous!! HA!! HES JEALOUS!! HAHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Namine (Jun 30, 2008)

it great i love reading it


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> hehehee... sasuke's jealous!! HA!! HES JEALOUS!! HAHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Where did i say that?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm just figuring that!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 30, 2008)

Chapter 4, part I of II 

Looking ahead, Chapter V is about twice as long as chapter VI or III. 

Chapter VI:

“Makaze’s First Goal”​*
“What does Makaze need to do to pass the Assassin’s Test?”*

It was now well within the midst of the night, and Makaze’s hospital bedroom was one of the few that had light coming from it’s window. Makaze looked out at lights of the village’s homes and buildings as he drew more writing ideas into his mind. 

_“…The doctor was very nice about that extra time deal; I have so very much on my mind I ought to write quickly in order to ensure that it all gets done in time. This was the earliest time I could resume writing prior to noon, and I restate that much has happened since then.  

    	The first thing the doctors did was draw blood from me. The nurses took somewhat unnecessary pains to assure me that the experience with a needle wouldn’t be as unpleasant as he thought it would be. One of the nurses who was there informed me that many boys my age still cried about taking needles from time to time. I found this fact both funny and strange because a ninja should, idealistically, be accustomed to the experience of pain, and a needle is not much different from a kunai, except a needle is cleaner and designed to create small holes, where a kunai… Well I am getting technical. But a kunai is probably worse.

The doctor then made the injection and I felt a sting of sorts, but it wasn’t really bad at all. However, I turned my head to see where the tube of the needle syringe was coming from, I only took a small glance at my own blood but found myself sick to my stomach almost immediately. I’m also not entirely sure about this, but I think I saw a flash of something, an image that almost ‘hit me’ when I made that glance. I nearly threw up and started panicking. The doctors removed the needle and gave me what I believe was a sedative to calm me down, [A Sedative; That’s one of the things I already knew before asking, like I talked about in my last journal] I apologized for the problems I caused, and they resumed with the extraction, this time I closed my eyes while they did it and thought about something pleasant; the orange flower came to mind.  After that, they used rubbing alcohol on my arm designed to fight infection, like they had from when I first entered the hospital; they used a lo more of it of it then though.

The above story was rather strange, and somewhat unexpected. Two days ago, when I first met the Konoha ninja, I was covered in blood, but I didn’t seem to react to that at all. Perhaps it’s because I was distracted or confused… Either way, sensitivity to something as simple as blood is not something I want to keep as one of my traits, it’s not very advantageous for a ninja… 
_

Makaze paused… Biting his teeth down on back of the pen. He thought awhile, and then resumed writing. 


_I want this journal to go in two directions now… Take note of this for later, because I want to discuss that above paragraph a bit more. However, I think it is best if I followed the plotline of the day’s events FIRST, rather than going off on a tangent. I had wondered something about me being a ninja._

Makaze circled the word ‘Ninja’ and placed a question mark next to it, then he resumed writing. 

_After that, I was allowed to go to the faculty cafeteria since, according to the nurse, I was no longer a patient after they made the extraction. I could not leave, however, because as a foreigner I still needed to be checked out, which would be done after ‘they’ [I assume that means Konoha’s government collectively]  a place that I could stay. I was somewhat uncomfortable about sitting next to any of the people who worked there, or any of the patients either, so I took a vacant table. While I was eating, [An unimportant detail, but the food wasn’t very good] a young secretary who I remembered from before told me that I must had been “rather popular”, because there was a blonde haired girl throwing a fit in the lobby that she wasn’t permitted make an appointment  to visit you .’ I didn’t recall ever coming into contact with a blonde haired female at all actually. Maybe she knew me before I lost my memory, or she made a mistake. [The latter is more likely, though I would be very exited if it was the former.] Either way, I feel somewhat obliged to go to her and make sure that everything is in order; I felt bad that someone went through all of that trouble only to be rejected. I asked for her name, and she said that it was ‘Ino Yamanaka’. I need to remember that name for the future._

_After that, there was very little for me to do but hang around the hospital. There were very little places I could go, since rules say aren’t allowed to visit most patient rooms, and places like the ER and recovery center are also off limits. [for good reason, of course] In short, there were very few things I could do in the very few places I could visit. I feel I am being too diplomatic in my phrasing… in all honesty there was nothing I could do, except walk. This boredom lasted for about one and a half hours. [I counted]

However, something interesting happened after that hour and a half. I didn’t get word of what caused it, but a terrible accident had occurred, and a man had been crushed by something. I think it was falling debris, since [judging by his uniform] he looked like a man in construction. The doctors rushed him in, but this case was considerably severe. Deformities in rib cage was threatening to cause fatal damage to his heart and lungs [That wasn’t an observation, I’m no doctor. I just couldn’t help but hear what they were saying] , and they wanted to operate on him as quickly as possible, as a result, they began their Healing Jutsu’s immediately right in the lobby. While a few of the janitors and staff  had sort of served as body guards by ushering people from getting to close to the lobby, I was close enough, but far enough, that I could see exactly what was going on without getting told to move [I think that if someone is dying, making sure that common people aren’t around to see it happen isn’t very important] . The man’s screams were terrible, and I was very afraid to look at him directly, since I worried I might get sick from doing so. [I had a bit of a history of that, as I explained] Instead of looking at the man, I chose to look at one of the head surgeons._

_It was probably only a split second, but it felt like an eternity, I looked directly into the eyes of the head surgeon. And in that while I almost felt as if I was THAT very doctor. I didn’t particularly understand the nature of it, but it seemed as if I experienced the very feeling of his Jutsu; in which poured chakra from his own body into another in order to remove and mend his broken rib cage. I looked at him and realized that he and the other individuals were perspiring very heavily; I also realized that the doctor was almost in as much pain [of losing so much chakra from his body] as the injured man. I actually almost felt tired watching him as he performed the operation, but aside from the physical pain, there was a strong element of inspiration that came from me watching him. At that moment I felt in him and in myself a sense of righteous duty and obligation to serve those who may or may not have served me in the past or may serve me in the future. I can’t really explain the reasoning for it; perhaps it doesn’t have reasoning. _

_Well… to make the long story short, [I know; Too late] the operation was a success and the man was partially re-stabilized after a total of three and a half hours. [‘Partially’ meaning that his rib cage was no longer a threat to his heart or other internal organs.[Also found out through eavesdropping] After the completion of the surgery, I managed to intercept the Surgeon to thank and congratulate him. He was somewhat surprised by my enthusiasm, even though I was almost as tired as he was. For some reason I think it’s because he never really get’s that kind of recognition on a regular basis._

_I proceeded to ask him if there was some way I could help around the hospital. At first he thought I was some sort of Genin doing a D-Rank mission, but I explained I wanted to do it because I felt inspired to do so. He was fairly impressed, and asked what my skills were. I told him I didn’t know which confused him. I realized that he didn’t understand that I had amnesia, and I proceeded to explain my situation…

   	He said I should talk to the head orderly and ask if there is anything I can do… I’m going to shorten this up a bit and just say that I went to him and after that did a few hours of cleaning, I was under the direction of another orderly who, thanks to my presence, merely explained what to do and how to do it. It was fairly repetitive and uninteresting as I went from room to room making sure everything was in ‘order’ [hence the origin of the name, I think… orderly…]

  	I was tired afterwards [Afterwards being a few minutes ago, since the head orderly discharged me at light’s out] But I felt as if I had done something important, despite it merely being cleaning. There is something satisfying in helping out in any way you can, really. 

	“Oh, and I almost forgot, I want to talk about that tangent…” _

But at that moment he shivered at feeling a cold breeze pass through the room. 

_“What the—” _He looked up at the window to see it had been opened ever so slightly.

“I thought I left that window closed…” He muttered to himself Makaze got up out of the bed and moved for the window. Peering out into the darkness he saw,  no cause of explanation for the change. He thus contended that he must have not noticed it before, and shut the window closed tightly. 

_ “Ah! Hitorikko! It’s nice to finally see you.” _


“Who said that?” Makaze looked around the room, he had just heard someone’s voice being spoken right into his ear, but no one was there. 

_“Look out the window again.” _

Makaze turned and saw a figure wearing the white cloak and carrying the violin case, was the Assassin, leaning casually against the windowsill…

*___________________________________________*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG!! HES HIS SON!!! 
inner: YoU IDIOT!!! YOU'RE NOT SUPPOsE TO YELL IT!!
BUT ITS SOOO ODD!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> OMG!! ITS HIS SON!!!
> inner: YoU IDIOT!!! YOU'RE NOT SUPPOsE TO YELL IT!!
> BUT ITS SOOO ODD!!



Didn't say that for sure either... Didn't really intend for that to be assumed for sure. 

That would be bland and tasteless... i have better plans in store.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 1, 2008)

I would have thought by now that my clues would have been enough to make another discovery; i guess i was wrong. Then again, only two people read this story.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 1, 2008)

Chapter IV Part II of II

?Who are you?! And what are you doing up there?!? Makaze asked, scared half to death by the random appearance. His hand was gripping his chest, and his heart raced.

_
?I would advise you not to communicate with me aloud, since no one else can hear me except you, regardless. So just think what you are going to say. I also apologize for scaring you; I promise, next time you'll be more familiarized with me, and you won't get that shock of surprise.?_

_?That?s crazy? it?s impossible to read someone?s thoughts.? _ He thought as he exhaled to relax himself. 

_?Not true at all. You?re clearly reading mine, how can you hear me so clearly if I was speaking through a glass.?_ Makaze blinked in amazement.

_?So you? really CAN read my thoughts?? _ He replied in thought.
_
?Yes, now, to answer your initial question, I won?t give you my actual name at this present moment, but I think you?ve heard of me before, which is good enough as far as titles go.?_

_?So wait? You?re the man that Sakura was talking about! The Cloaked man with the violin! Yes, I?ve heard of you!"_ Makaze thought exitedly. _"But wait, what did you mean by Hi.... whatever, before??_

_?It?s what I am going to call you from now until when you are ready to pick your own name.?_

_?But my name is not Hitor? whatever, it?s?.?_

_??Hitorikko? is what I called you. The name ?Makaze? is only skin deep, and that was the last time you?ll ever hear me call you that name again. A fact I think you might enjoy; you don?t have to call yourself that particular name in thought. Kakashi did that little ?My name is Naruto Uzumaki? trick with you, which may have given you the impression that it applies to all elements beyond speech. But it doesn?t work here.?_

_?So wait? I can say that my name is Naruto Uzumaki or my name is Hitorikko??_

_?Yes, and you just did. The fact remains, what you suffer from takes away a part of your free will, but it does not alter your free spirit, and there are distinct differences between those two realms.  You are forced to have a name, not to accept, or embrace it.? _

_?Oh, right? Cool! But what do you mean until I can ?pick my name???_

?Obviously you don?t want that cursed name, not forever at least. The conditions of its acquisition were certainly dark enough??

_?What conditions? Wait, you know about me? Before i lost my memory? Does that mean you can??_

_?I can, and will, tell you this; I hold the memories you lost, and I wish to give them back to do. But before I can allow for you  to understanding who you were, I must be assured that you create an identity for yourself that is made from things stronger than which currently bond you to him, and his name that you so despise? Anything else you wish to know cannot be given until this is done.?

?The name I despise? Makaze??

?Indeed.?

?But? what kind of things are you talking about? What do you mean by??_

_?That is for you to solve. My senses and wisdom tell me that you are to be released tomorrow morning. Much can and will happen that day by both your will and the will of others.  I need to judge your character, and your willingness to adapt to a foreign social and mental environment. That?s your test?

?You?ll be spying on me? Why can?t you tell me now? I mean, I respect whatever your wishes are, but I don?t know why you need to ?test? me.?

?You?ll understand when I tell you.?

?But that?s only if I pass your test??

?Correct.?

?But I don?t understand how you can judge a person?s character as acceptable.?

?Be and do as you wish, and do not think about how I judge you; doing that is the best that you can do for yourself; at least under my criteria which in any other manner I cannot explain or reveal to you.?

?So? just don?t worry about it??

?Fear is your enemy. And you are also wondering about what my relationship with Sakura is, correct??

?Yah, actually. I was just about to ask that.?_

_?She?s only met me once, she may or may not meet me again. And my relations to her are only so much as your relationship with her. I brought her to you, and that is all.?_

_?Oh? Ok??_ Makaze sighed, much of what this man was saying wasn?t really making any sense. He had hoped; since he seemed to be able to read peoples minds that this odd man would clarify himself in Makaze?s confusion, but he did not. 

_?One last thing? You wish to repay Sakura for her kindness; know that one flower is small compared to what, if you consider her to be one, friends can do for another. But if you see fit, on your bed pillow you will find a rose. It is a beautiful flower, and somewhat rare in these parts but take heed to the pricks on the stem.?

?I know what a rose is.?

?Take heed to the pricks, and do not grab the stem by the full hand, as two fingers are enough to hold it securely. Consider this.?

?Um? Alright.?

?Farewell Hitorikko, speed and honor be to your spirit, we shall speak soon.?_

?But when is soon?? Hakoto said aloud. 

?What are you doing?? Makaze turned around and saw a nurse had opened the door while he wasn?t looking. ?I came to tell you that the extra time the doctor gave you is up and he wants you to go to bed. What are you doing staring out the window?? The nurse asked him

?Nothing? just thinking.? Makaze replied

?I heard you talking.? she said skeptically

?Don?t worry, it was just a thought, and well? it came out aloud by accident.?

?Alright? well, lights out.? She flicked the light switch and the room entered into darkness. Makaze turned to the window to see no one was there. He slowly etched into his bed as he stared out the window and laid his head down on the pillow. Having forgotten about the cloaked man?s statements, he felt a sharp pain of thorns against the back of his head and bit his tongue as he recoiled from the pillow. In a partial fit of rage he turned around and looked at the perpetrator, ready to grab it and throw it across the room. 

Upon turning around he stopped and looked at the rose that lay there; despite the darkness the flower seemed to, much like the man, have a light of its own. Makaze stared on and a guilty look on his face developed. Moved, he gently grabbed the rose by two fingers and placed it inside the vase next to the orange one. Then, Grabbing for the notebook and pen from his bed sheets, he scribbled one last sentence blindly and clumsily in the dark. 

_
?You had better not forget this night!? _

End of Chapter IV


----------



## arashiXuzumaki (Jul 1, 2008)

hrmmmm very good actually i like it keep going, makaze gonna get his ass thrown at him by neji


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

whoa!! That is so cool!! A rose.. aww... O_o not saying it..... 
what color was the rose?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> whoa!! That is so cool!! A rose.. aww... O_o not saying it.....
> what color was the rose?



Actually a good idea.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 2, 2008)

Chapter V:

 People Problems​
*Why does human communication suffer so many errors?*

The next morning Makaze walked apprehensively from his bedroom to the lobby, where he had been told earlier that morning he would be met by an escort. Under his arm he carried the notebook with the two journals he had written yesterday. And in his hand he held the small vase with the two flowers.

“Hi, I’m here to check out. You’re not the Secretary from before are you?” Makaze said to the clerk at the lobby secretary. Given the time and date, the secretary at the desk was not the same as the one who Makaze remembered when he first was signed in two days prior. 

“Name?” said the tall and slender woman paying no attention to his second statement.

“Um… _Makaze_….” He mumbled 

“Humph… I thought that name was put there as a joke; unless of course you’re lying… Are you and that monster of a joker some kind of team?”

“No, honestly, that’s my name. I don’t like it much either.”
The woman looked up, rolled her eyes and muttered something to herself.

“Just sign your name here.” She said impatiently.

“Alright…” Makaze complied, then paused and looked up. 

“Wait, What did you mean when you said ‘you and that ‘monster’?” 

“The blond haired boy with the whiskers, ‘Naruto Uzumaki’ he’s a monster.”

“Naruto Uzumaki? You’re joking… I’ve never seen—”

“Just trust me,” She interrupted “don’t associate yourself with the likes of him. Despite your idiotic name; you seem relatively nice. By the way, if you are telling the truth who’s the idiot who gave you that name? Let me guess; your father was trying to make you sound intimidating when you were born… Men, so egotistic.”

“Uhh…” Somehow Makaze couldn’t recall what a father was; the concept was distant and unclear. He tried to take a moment more to think about it, but the secretary snapped her fingers in his face from his hand and broke his concentration.

“Keep writing; you haven’t finished filling out the form.” Makaze was surprised at the seriousness of her tone. He quickly finished writing. The woman snapped the paper into her long fingers, looked at it, and gave him a quick nod to leave. 

“I have no clue why he’s your escort, but break off from him as quickly as you can.” She advised

Makaze gave what looked like a nod, though no longer facing her. He headed for the waiting room across from the lobby. Shaking his head in disbelief, he pushed the double doors open. 



“Hey M… Kid! What’s up!?” Naruto had been eyeing the door carefully and shouted excitedly as he saw him walk through. The lobby was empty with the exception of the two youths.
“Nothing much, they kind of kept me cooped up in there with little to do.”

“You still have Sakura’s flower. What’s that other one? It’s a lot cooler looking.” 

“It’s eh… a rose.”

“How did you get it?”

“It’s kind of a long story. I’ll tell you about it later.” Makaze muttered, looking down as he spoke.

“Something up? You look pretty down.”

_“She said it so seriously, ‘He’s a monster.’ But how could it be true? Sakura and Sasuke didn’t… Well, actually… Sasuke seems kind of antagonistic to him, and Sakura seemed to largely ignore him, in the little time I had seen the three of them; maybe I was too tired to tell. Jounin Kakashi didn’t seem to mind Naruto much… Should I trust him?”_ Makaze remained unsettled about the secretary's words. 

“Oh? Nothing… let’s just leave.” He replied.

“Uh… Sure. Just so you know I’m the one who’s escorting you, not the other way around.” The blond pointed to his chest with his thumb in an exaggerated fashion. 

“Where are you escorting me to, exactly?”

“Your new apartment, where else would you be staying?”

“Oh, right… We’ll go there and talk on the way I guess. By the way, where’s Sakura and Sasuke?” Makaze asked

“Sasuke didn’t want to come, and I have no idea where 
Sakura is, she kind of disappeared this morning. 

“Did Sasuke say why?”

“No, he just said ‘I don’t want to come’” Naruto imitated Sasuke’s monotone as he spoke. “To be honest, I don’t think he likes you very much. Don’t take it personal though, he’s always in his own world. It’s no big loss. Besides; I’ll be your friend!” Naruto made a toothy grin; Makaze responded with a short artificial smile and resumed the avoidance of eye contact. 

While the two walked from the hospital to the apartment building, Makaze noticed that many of the villagers were looking in the direction of the two of them. He contended that his prescience as a newcomer would have attracted attention, but he still felt uncomfortable with the stares. 

“Naruto, how long have you known your teammates?” Makaze asked, hoping to distract himself and pass the time. 

“I’ve known Sakura and Sasuke since the three of us met in the academy, but we rarely talked until we became a team.”

“How are teams decided here, in Konoha I mean?” Makaze seemed to recall that in the cloud village, teams were picked based on teacher recommendations, but he knew nothing about the system in Konoha. 

“It’s done based on grades or something like that. High scorers get put with low scorers. I’m a great ninja!” He declared. “...But I’m not very good with test taking. So I got stuck with Sasuke. Apparently the fact that you are good with reading and writing makes you a better ninja, I say that’s a load of crap.” Makaze didn’t bother asking why Naruto disliked Sasuke; he already had plenty of ideas in his mind.

 “How good are you friends with Sakura? I mean, Do you like her?” 

“What’s that supposed to mean?!” Naruto snapped back defensively and turned away, his face blushed. 

“That was a pretty direct question. I don’t know how else to word it.” Makaze replied confusedly, not quite understanding why he was so defensive.

“You have some nerve to ask that…” Naruto muttered angrily.

“You’re not ok with saying you like someone or not? I have no problem with saying I like you, and Sakura. I don’t know Kakashi too well, but he seems nice; so I guess I like him too.”

 “OOOoooohhhHH! I thought you meant… Never mind. Yes I do.”

“Thought I meant what?"

“It’s not important. Do _you_ like her?”

“Well… I think we’ll make good friends, I see no reason why not.” 

“Although… Sometimes I wonder if she even likes me at all.” He admitted quietly and shamefully.

“Of course she likes you, she has no reason to; you seem nice enough.” 

_"She has no reason not to…”_ Those words echoed in the back of his head. He thought about the Secretary’s words again, but quickly shook it out of his mind. 

“She ignores me, a lot.”

“Maybe she’s too busy.”

_ “—too busy running after Sasuke-kun.”_ Naruto thought to himself depressingly. He looked at Makaze shrugged. 



A few minutes later, the two reached the apartment building. Naruto pulled out a blue envelope from his pocket and read the address that was stamped on its front. 

“214 East Konoha Apartments… This is the place. Now we just need to ask the landlord what room you have.” Naruto explained. 

Inside the building the main lobby was tiled on the floor and had a white interior surrounded by ferns, it looked more like a spa then an apartment. Naruto, apparently knowing where he was going, lead him through the doors to a lobby where a man was sitting. Makaze remembered the secretary’s manner at the hospital and grew fearful and tense.

“He’s checking in.” Naruto pointed to Makaze.

“What’s his name?” The man had a book on his desk that looked like a novel rather than a phone book or a record, and seemed too busy reading to look up or make any major responses. Makaze sighed in relief, but also at the fact that he would have to say his name again. Before he could speak, Naruto pulled the same blue envelope out of his pocket and slid it towards the man on the desk. The receptionist shifted his eyes to the envelope, and then opened it, inside was another piece of paper, apparently a letter. 

    “Your room is 306, follow that hallway, up two levels of stairs, and down the hallway to the left, on that hallway, it’s on your left hand side. Your rent has been taken care of by the village government, apparently. You have connections?” The man looked up at Makaze, shifted his a glance towards Naruto, then made a look of disgust and turned away. Makaze took notice and slumped. Naruto, however, did not. 
“Never mind.” The man said. He turned around and pulled a key off of the large rack behind him, then thoughtlessly tossed it to Makaze’s direction. Skillfully, Makaze grabbed the flying object that had been flying completely out of his bounds. The man sat down and resumed reading. Makaze looked increasingly distraught at the man’s expression, and strained to convince himself it was just a coincidence that he had run into two unsavory people. 

_“Must be desk jobs… desk jobs. Desk jobs making people bitter.”_ He chuckled to himself artificially. “Let’s go.” He told Naruto, walking quickly to the left hallway.   


“There’s 306, over there.” Makaze pointed with the key in his hand. Makaze unlocked the door and gently opened it up. 

The first room they entered was a sort of living area. For a single apartment, it was considerably large with several furnishings, including a coffee table, two couches, night stands, and some paintings on the wall; all of which appeared glossy and untouched, and even if it wasn’t, highly luxurious. One of the windows had also been opened. 

“Didn’t he say that these would be dusty? The room looks polished…” Makaze took a few steps into the room and placed his two belongings on a center table.
 He then ran his finger down the table’s surface. 

“Strange… maybe someone did come here to clean. What do you think?” Makaze asked. After a few seconds of not hearing Naruto respond, he turned to Naruto, only to see that he was too busy looking enviously around the room. 

“Its… Too cool…” He said, still looking around. 

“Are all apartments in Konoha this large?” Makaze asked curiously. Naruto snapped back to his senses, and at hearing Makaze’s words, frowned. 

“Not mine…” Naruto muttered. There was a brief irritable silence as Makaze thought of something to say to cheer him up. Then something caught Naruto’s attention. 

“Do you hear that?” Naruto asked. Makaze stopped and listened, he could hear the sound of running water coming from behind one of the closed doors in the living area. 

“The water’s running…” I guess we had better check it out. The two of them slowly approached the door. Makaze and Naruto peeped their heads through the crack of the door to see who was behind it

End of Part I of Chapter V, like i said, it's a very long chapter. this is only about 1/4 of the whole thing.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW!!that lady mean.. she no nice.... bad secretary person... go to hell..
rose!!! WHAT COLOR IS IT?!?!? IF ITS RED, sakura likes makaze!!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> WOW!!that lady mean.. she no nice.... bad secretary person... go to hell..
> rose!!! WHAT COLOR IS IT?!?!? IF ITS RED, sakura likes makaze!!!



in the documents on my computer the color was changed to red. I'm not going to say whether or not that's symbolic, or whether or not it's important relative to the story; because i don't want to lead the reader outside of the story. 

Tommorow morning, when i have more time, i'll be updating the document to the Fanfiction website. [ Where 'Redemption of the Azure' Chapters can be found without having to read through these forums, and i'll probably update them here too. The only thing is, since you're the only person who read's this fanfiction, it's not THAT important. I am skeptical as to whether or not other people will pick up to the story within the next few chapters.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

awwwwwww..... no fun.. you're gettin all technical.
you're a good writer!! need to advertise some more..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 3, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> awwwwwww..... no fun.. you're gettin all technical.
> you're a good writer!! need to advertise some more..



Most Naru-Fans 


*Spoiler*: __ 




And to be honest, I'm not a Naruto Fan Anymore, i was when i started writing this... I write it because i want to finish; and i insist on finishing. 




Don't like Story's about noncannon characters. 

And ontop of that, i don't want to advertise because i've re-written this story tons of times. Solicitation is annoying for other people, i don't want to appear desperate. You can refer people to this fanfiction, but I don't want to be the evangelic type.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

darn it! that's tough to go on... DARN IT ALL!! *starts throwing tantrum* I hate decisions....


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 4, 2008)

Today's Chapter release has been withheld for tomorrow. I had to re-write some stuff that had been posted here for chapter 5, because the current way it was written doesn't flow well with the rest of the story[Also, not updated, my apologies] I'll post it early tomorrow if it's finished [which it should be] And try to make a second post tommorow at noon as well. 

You [As in the one or two of you that are reading this] might be disappointed with the outcome of chapter 5... Who knows.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

awwwwwwww!!!!! no fair! That's not a very enthusiastic thing there...


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 4, 2008)

?The water?s running?? I guess we had better check it out. The two of them slowly approached the door. Makaze and Naruto peeped their heads through the crack of the door to see who was behind it. Inside was a spacious kitchen, and there stood Sakura, washing dishes diligently. 

?Sakura-San?? Makaze opened the door completely, revealing himself and Naruto. Sakura turned around.

?Makaze!? She exclaimed, turning off the faucet. ?Sorry I didn?t hear you coming; I was kind of busy.?

?Busy cleaning? But why??

?When I found out what apartment building you were being put into for the time you?ll be staying here I decided to check it out myself before hand to see if it was any good for you. The furniture was nice but it was extremely dusty, so I fixed that up. Now all I have to do is clean these dishes.?

	?Oh?? ?_I had to use the key to open the door? that meant it was locked. If the door was locked how did Sakura get in here? Guess it doesn?t really matter, no harm done... I guess. Still, this feels awkward?_ At that moment, Makaze remembered of the strange man?s appearance that Sakura had talked about before. ?OH! I wanted to show you something, and I have something important to tell you.? Makaze walked out of the room to retrieve the rose the Man had given him. 

	?Sakura-Chan, You snuck into Makaze?s apartment? I saw the window open. What are you up to?? 

	?None of your business!? She replied angrily. 

	?It?ll be his business when he comes back? He?ll want to know why??

	?Shut up he?s coming back!? She whispered fiercely. Makaze reentered the room with the vase in his hand. 

	?I wanted to tell you?? Sakura caught sight of the rose. Her eyes lit up with excitement, and assumption interfered with her better judgment.

	?That?s so sweet of you!? She ran over and hugged him. Makaze struggled uncomfortably to break away.

	?Hey hey! What!? Stop!? He pushed her back aggressively. 

	?I? I don?t understand.? Sakura retreated timorously 

	?That was wrong?? He said, exhaling. ?Why did you do that?? Sakura said nothing, Makaze turned to Naruto, seeking an answer to what had just happened, Naruto appeared both angry and frustrated; Makaze also noticed his friends hand was clenched tightly.

	?I?ve never seen or heard you clean someone else?s room before.? Naruto grumbled frustratedly.

	?Well? This was a favor.?

  	?You?ve never done Naruto any favors like this, have you?? Makaze muttered, turning away from the two of them.

There was no response.  Makaze gave Naruto a brief glance, and saw how angry he really was, how jealous he really was. Makaze felt like a traitor.

?Naruto thinks very highly of you, he?s told me so, and I can feel it that he does. The two of you have been teammates for quite awhile, that get?s him _nothing_ of you?? He muttered. 

   	?Well? I, He never??

 	?You?ve never done anything for him before??

	?But he never.? Sakura stuttered

	?Asked?!? Naruto interrupted angrily.

	?He?? Sakura could say nothing, only give a pleading look. 

	?I. never asked for this! Just? GET OUT!? He threw his hands in the air and stared her in the face. The two looked each other in the eyes briefly. Sakura lowered her head and left the room without saying a word. Having watched the whole thing unfold, Naruto was no longer angry, he was baffled. 

_?s-Sakura, wait.?_ Naruto called out. Sakura ignored him and exited the doorway. Naruto pursued her to the hall and Makaze followed behind him. The two boys watched from the entrance as a pink haired girl ran into the distance. Makaze sighed and walked back into the room. 

?Sakura wait!? Naruto called out. 

_?Why did Sakura turn away? If I ever said that to her, I?d be hit for sure??_ Naruto could hear Makaze muttering faintly to himself from the other room, and turned back to check on him. 
 	 ?I shouldn?t have said those things? not in the way I said them.?  Makaze was sitting down on the couch, his head faced down. Naruto walked over to him slowly as he formulated a way to cheer him up. 

_?This kid?s really something??_ Naruto thought to himself _?Sasuke rejects Sakura all of the time, but it has nothing to do with me. Makaze forced himself to yell Sakura out of the room, because he feels... He feels sorry for me. He?s definitely not like other boys? not even Shikamaru or Kiba, my best friends, would do that for me. And now, now he hates himself for doing it, more than anyone.?_

?Maka? Kid, you didn?t do anything wrong.?

?Naruto, what did I do? I went? I went crazy.?

?You just got, angry, is all. No big deal.?

?Why did I get so ?angry?? Why did I have to get so angry?? 

?We all get angry sometimes, I get angry a lot. Often times when I get angry I punch people who deserve to get punched. But you?re not punching anyone because you don?t think anyone deserves it.?

?But Sakura??

?Don?t worry about it. She?ll get over it eventually, she always does? Kakashi-Sensei once told me in private that ?short periods of anger followed by sadness are typical among females.? ? Naruto altered his voice as he quoted his sensei. 

?You think she?ll forgive me that quickly??

?I?m sure of it. But you know, it?s Sakura who should be asking for your forgiveness.  Naruto pointed to the open

?Ack! I haven?t eaten anything all day. Let?s go to Ichiraku?s men stand. I guess you?ve never had ramen before??

?Uh? no, but I don?t have any money on me.?

?I?ll pay.?

?Alright, but I don?t have any kind of way of earning money yet either? so I don?t know how or when I?ll be able to pay you.? Makaze admitted. 

?You don?t have to pay me with money. You can just wash my dishes.?

The two boys laughed. 

End of Chapter 5 Part II of IV

This could have been longer, but I'm not good with writing these kind of scenes. The rest of chapter 5 is on the way later today hopefully.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

wow... makaze is a bit.. coo coo.... built up anger isn't good!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback... 

Still, i wonder where the other people went.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 5, 2008)

Picking up from where i left off... A Shorter than usual section of chapter V; but i prefer to break chapters up into locations where the reader is hit with a degree of intrigue.  

Naruto and Makaze returned to the streets again. Ichiraku?s was virtually on opposite sides of the village from the apartment, so it would take several minutes to get there. Makaze noticed once again that the villagers were looking in their general direction, which festered an uneasy feeling inside of him. He trusted Naruto?s words enough that he felt secure in believing Sakura would forgive him. There was, however, another issue that had not been addressed, one that plagued him since his outburst. 

?_She favors me over Naruto, clearly? But why? Why me and Sasuke over him? What Sakura did, the way she? The landlord, the secretary,?_ He looked up and stared around at the other pedestrians. _?...The entire village? Naruto; who are you??_ This question raged on in his mind, and no amount of guilt that he felt could contain it. 

?Naruto, can I ask you something?? Said Makaze, turning to Naruto.

?Uh? Sure, go ahead.?

?My time in the hospital has given me enough insight to come to the observation that some of your villagers don?t put you in very high regard.?

?What do you mean?? Naruto asked

?Well? I?ve heard some comments?? 

?What did they say?? 

?It?s not really... Well...? Makaze studdered, trying to sound diplomatic "It's not _so_ much important what they said really?? 


?What. Did. They. Say?? Naruto?s words were harsh, and Makaze was somewhat frighten to tell, it was almost as if he feared that his words would become reality. 

?Monster. They called you a??

?Monster.? The two of them muttered at the same time. 

There was a pause, neither had the desire to speak. But Makaze?s question had not been answered. 

?What I want to know is? Why??

?For as long as I can remember I?ve been seen as that. I?ve asked a few people, like my Academy Teacher Iruka, as to why. But I could never get any real answer.?

?Wait, you said ?could never?? Does that mean you figured out??

?Yes. But I am not going to tell you, you don?t need to know. We?re not teammates.? That last phrase hit Makaze rather hard, even if it was true. He lowered his head in shame.

?I?m sorry; I know this is probably out of my place??

?It _is_.? Naruto snapped back. 

Makaze stopped and shrunk down in his place as he walked. He could see out of the corner of his eyes that Naruto had also turned his head down and away. 

_?No, it?s not over.?_ Makaze thought to himself. He had poked himself in the eye once; he need not do it again. 

?But, I have one last question. I think I answered it, but you can be the judge. You told me rather proudly that it is your intention to become Hokage. If this is true, do you wish to become Hokage so that you can gain respect, everyone to know what your name is and that it is something that isn?t evil or monstrous??

  ?What? How did you guess that?? Naruto turned and looked at him. Makaze didn?t need to calculate his words, he already knew what to say; and he had wanted to say it very badly.

?Because I sort of feel we?re in the same? situation. I can understand why someone would want to make a title for themselves, one that reflects who they feel they truly are. Not a monster, but a hero or a leader. Of course it?s a terribly unbalanced comparison; I?ve only been ?aware? of myself for a few days; and it?s only been through those few days that I spent dreading the name? Well, I?ve dreaded it since, but judging by what I?ve? Well, you?ve dreaded it all your life. I think you?ve known this about me too, you?ve never called me by my real name without stopping and correcting yourself; because you know; you know being called a monster hurts. You?ve a bit of an inspiration, perhaps not for Sakura or Sasuke, but at least for me.? Makaze finished and Naruto turned away, not knowing what to say.

   ?I?m still very sorry.? Said Makaze ?I won?t ask about anything like that again, I promise.? 

   ?It?s alright; I think I can tell you.? Said Naruto, his tone had lightened up; and there was a look in his eyes as if he had been honored.

   ?Ok, wait? what?? 

   ?I?ll tell you why people in this village??

   ?Naruto! Hi!? the two boys turned around, Ino Yamanaka was running towards the two of them waving her arms. 

___________________________________________

If i'm not a lazy bum tomorrow i'll have more done around 11:00 or so. 

For those one or two of you that still read this, could you answer this opinion question. 

Does Makaze have a personality?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 6, 2008)

“Eh… Hi Ino.” Naruto replied _“What’s she up to?”_ He thought to himself. 

   “I see you have a new friend with you.” She turned to Makaze. “My name’s Ino; I take it you’re the new boy that I heard Sakura talking about yesterday.” 

   “Yes, she was probably referring to me.” Makaze replied. _“I guess Naruto knows Ino also.”_ He observed

   Ino quickly went to work examining Makaze. _“Hm… I wonder what Sakura see’s in him. He IS cute, but not as devilishly handsome as Sasuke-kun that’s for sure. He’s definitely better than Shikamaru, Chouji, and Naruto Maybe Sakura prefers cute guys? Nah…. Maybe it’s his personality… I doubt It; Sakura never goes that deep.”_

     “I read on the patient list that you’re name is ‘Makaze’. I was wondering; is that a joke?” Ino asked. Makaze sighed, and opened his mouth to speak. Naruto interrupted him. 

   “That was just a Prank, I did it.” 

   “Tssk, Naruto I thought you were above pranks now that you are a genin; well that’s not really important. What’s his real name then?”

  “It’s…” Naruto stuttered, not knowing what to say. 

  “Makaze is my real name. It’s just not a very good one. Any who, it’s a pleasure to meet you Ino.” He held out his hand, expecting a handshake. Ino gave an awkward smile and shook hands with him.
_
    “This is… akward.”_ She thought to herself. “_Well… His personality is polite, but for some reason I don’t think that’s why Sakura’s in to him. It has to be something else. Unless of course she’s doing it out of hope that He’ll replace Naruto.” She gave Naruto a brief glance and sighed. “I don’t blame her, He’s so annoying. But Sakura’s not stupid; He’s a cloud ninja, and  she knows that’s not going to happen. Maybe it’s because Makaze is a better ninja than Sasuke…”_ Ino flinched _“I CAN’T believe I just said that; Impossible Ino, impossible… No one can beat my Sasuke-kun, even if they are more polite than him.”_ 

 “I recall being told that someone of your physical description was looking for me at the hospital” Makaze commented. “I take it that was you.”

  “Physical description? What did they say?” Ino asked in gleeful anticipation, quickly forgetting about Naruto’s lie.

  “They said a young blond haired girl.” 

  “Oh… ok.” She replied disapointedly _“Pfft…”_

  “I’m sorry I wasn’t able to get into contact with you then; I’m wondering though, I don’t really know you very well. So, why is it you wanted to see me?” Makaze asked curiously.

  “Oh that! It’s because a friend of Sakura is a friend of mine.”

_  “Bull crap,”_ Naruto folded his arms and repressed a snort at that comment “_She’s butting into Sakura’s business, whatever it would be”_ He shifted his eyes to Makaze._“I never particularly cared that the two of them fought over Sasuke, Occasionally I got jealous, but it was always satisfying to see Sasuke reject them both.”_ Naruto thought back about how Sakura and Ino used to fight over Sasuke’s favor by doing favors of their own, ever since they were very young, and how it got them nowhere and grinned. He then thought about what had happened earlier that day, and the grin fell from his face. 

  “Oh… Alright” Makaze frowned _“Then we might not be friends for very long. Then again, if Naruto is right about Sakura, I don’t think Ino will take it personally either…”_

  “What ever your name is… as an act of our friendship; I am officially inviting you to Yakiniku Q.  My teammates, Shikamaru and Chouji are waiting there for me, and I’m sure they’d like to meet you also. The breakfast is on me.

 “Naruto, do you know these two people?” Makaze asked him. Naruto, apparently thinking about other things.

 “Naruto?” Makaze called more loudly.

 “Oh? Yah! I know them!” He let out a nervous laugh and scratched the back of his head. 

 “You wanted to go to Ichiraku’s Ramen stand, do you mind if we change plans?”

 “Uh… Sure.” 

 “Alright Ino, lead the way.”

 “So… Makaze, tell me all about yourself.” She grabbed his arm and started to walk off, moving at a rather brisk pace. Naruto, still thinking, walked a bit slower behind them. He didn’t really pay attention to their conversation.

  “Well… I can’t really… I don’t remember anything about myself, you see—”

  “Oh! That’s right! Amnesia; a shame really.”

  “Sakura didn’t tell you anything about me, how did you know about that?” 

  “When I came to visit you in the hospital; they told me there.” This of course was an outright lie. Ino had used her memory reading Justus on Sakura in the past, and she would have known if Ino tried to figure out what she was hiding. The Hospital secretaries, however, did not. 

  “I’m surprised, they didn’t let you into the hospital to see me, but they have no problem telling you these things if you ask?”

  “Um… Yah! You see, they know me very well, I’m very trust worthy; they just couldn’t let me see you; it’s protocol.”

  “How does the protocol work exactly?”

  “Well... Uh... Oh Yes! as far as I know, only relatives and close friends are allowed to visit. My guess is that only includes team seven. I, being the honest one of course, confessed that I wasn’t a close friend of yours.”

  “That makes sense I guess. I’m sure we’ll be good friends eventually though. You’re very fun to be around” 

  “I do too.” She smiled. “I admit, I’ve never quite met a boy like this before. I could see why Sakura would like him more than…” Ino looked away and shook her head viciously though neither Makaze nor Naruto took notice. “Snap out of it Ino! No one can beat my Sasuke-kun, nobody…” 

  “So… Makaze, I notice you hold Naruto in very high regard; you seem to ask his opinion for a lot of things. Why is that?”

  “Well; I never really thought of why I did it, but I can think of many reasons. He’s a nice person, he’s honest, and he’s generous. Don’t you think?”

_“Is he joking?”_ Ino looked at his face and could clearly see he was serious in his comment. She felt somewhat awkward in her response.

   “Well… I… uh… don’t really know him very well; we don’t talk very often at all actually.”

   “He’s a lot like you actually.”

   “Oh… Right…” Ino didn’t know whether or not to feel embarrassed for being compared to Naruto Uzumaki, or feel guilty for lying her way into this kid’s trust, and only doing so in rivalry; something that was no longer on her mind. She looked down and frowned, turning her head away. She let go of Makaze’s arm, but he didn’t seem to care or take much notice. A few minutes past and they finally reached a flat building with ‘YAKINIKU Q’ printed on a sign above the entrance.

   Standing outside the building were Shikamaru and Chouji. Shikamaru was leaning against the back of the class with a rather impatient look on his face. Chouji was facing the inside of the building with his hands on the glass, looking through the window enviously.  

    “You two wait here, I’m going to go over and talk to them.” Makaze and Naruto waited from the distance as Ino approached her teammates.

    “You’re late Ino.” Shikamaru whined. “We’ve been waiting for over and hour and the breakfast shift is almost over.”

    “I was busy, can you blame me?” 

    “Yes I can, particularly when you scold us for being late to any OTHER event when you get caught up in something. You and your hypocrisy, it’s troublesome.” 

“Well… What’s done is done. I’ve brought a newcomer for us to get acquainted to.” Ino gestured to Naruto and Makaze, who started walking across the street to the rest of the gang.

    “Is he the one who you—” Shikamaru was cut off abruptly from a jab to his lower abdomen by Ino. 

    “We’re not going to talk about that in front of him, do you hear me?” She whispered harshly

    “Why so defensive? It’s not like Sasuke doesn’t know that you spy on him, he’d probably be better at spying on you than you on him, if he even cared to do so.” Ino didn’t respond, she simply shook her head simply stared at him ominously, Shikamaru gulped and remained silent.

    “Hey Shikamaru! Chouji, what’s up?” Naruto greeted.

    “Hey Naruto. We’ve been waiting for awhile…” Shikamaru gave Ino a dirt look, and she rolled her eyes. Chouji wasn’t paying much attention to any of this as he continued staring into the window. 

    “I’m hungry…” Chouji muttered.

    “You’ve waited over an hour Chouji can’t you wait just a bit longer?!” Ino snapped. Chouji mumbled.

     “Girls…” Shikamaru whispered to Naruto. 

     “Anyway, Shikamaru, Chouji, this is Makaze.” She pointed to Makaze who at hearing his name gave a customary shudder and then proceeded to approach more closely to Shikamaru. Shikamaru noticed the body movement as well as everything else about him, Eye color, skin tone, height, weight, everything. All of this Shikamaru did without thinking about it very much.

    “Hi uh…” Makaze sighed “My name is—”

    “You don’t have to say it; I know what your name is. I’m Shikamaru if you haven’t guessed; my friend to the left is Chouji.

     “It’s a pleasure to meet you, Shikamaru.” Makaze held out a hand in the same manner he did Ino. Shikamaru, somewhat annoyed, but not wanting to be impolite, shook it rather uncomfortably, and quickly withdrew his hand. Makaze approached Chouji, who was still looking out the window.

     “Ahem… Chouji.” Ino gestured to Chouji.

     “Ino, maybe we should just get a seat now. I Think Chouji is better at introducing himself when food is in his stomach rather than on his mind.” Shikamaru suggested. Ino Sighed and with a nod, the five of them ushered inside.

Chapter 5 Ends here....


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 7, 2008)

Er... Where is everyone?

I'll see if i get any replies, then i'll go for Part of chapter 6 being done tommorow. If not... maybe i'll slow down a bit; no sense writing for nothing.


----------



## arashiXuzumaki (Jul 8, 2008)

hahaha im still here 
story is very good!! dont slow down!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 10, 2008)

_I had some assistance in writing this chapter, Parts of it were done with help from Maester Seymour; i actually liked some of his dialogue technique, and adopted it to the chapter, Though there are parts in the beginning from my own work that i did not enjoy writing. Let me reiterate that this story is not a romance; Soon enough the direction of the story will change _


Chapter VI
?Lost Knowledge?​

Very little had been said at the Yakiniku Q while Makaze, Naruto, and Team Ten were eating, it was approaching nine thirty, and most people who had come to eat a late breakfast were finishing and leaving. While Chouji and Naruto were telling jokes, Makaze listened, chuckling occasionally but often not understanding the more lewd jokes, fear his own social insecurity, felt but not understood, kept him from asking to clarify what the two of them were saying. Ino kept her eye contact on Makaze as he looked on at Naruto and Chouji, likewise, Shikamaru kept his eye contact on Ino.

?Uh, Sorry? I need to go to the rest room.? Makaze raised his hand and stated timidly.

?I?m guessing you don?t know where it is,? Shikamaru stated ?Come with me.?

?Hey! How come I can?t take him.? Ino retorted.

?Why don?t you think about it while I take him?? Shikamaru got out of the booth seat and beckoned Makaze to follow with the subtle motion of his head and eyes. 

Makaze finished his business and exited the stall. As he walked towards the sinks to wash his hands, Shikamaru, who had been leaning against the wall adjacent the sinks, began to speak. 

?I don?t know whether or not you know this, so stop me if you do. But if you don?t, you should hear it from somebody.?
?Hear what?? Makaze asked as he washed his hands.

?Ever since a young age Ino and Sakura have had a sort of rivalry. It has to do with Sasuke, but it?s a long story in itself and too troublesome to tell right now, so I?ll cut to the chase. I hate to break it to you, but Ino may only be acting nice to you for that reason.?

?What reason?? 

?You and Sakura, apparently. It could all be a paranoid misunderstanding; you would know better than me.?

?Why would Ino have a problem with me and Sakura being friends?? Makaze turned off the faucet and shook his hands in the air 

?Ha, knew it. That?s a relief. Once Ino knows you and Sakura are just friends she?ll stop bothering you. Of course, if I were you, I?d keep pretending as if Sakura had a crush on you, you could probably cash in on favors from Ino; her job at the flower store earns her more money each week than I can make in a month with my allowance; Then again you don?t seem like the kind of person who would do something like that.? 

?As if Sakura had a what?? Makaze had never heard that term ?crush? used before.

?A _crush_, on you.? Said Shikamaru impatiently.

?I don?t know what a _crush_ is?? Makaze replied. At hearing this, Shikamaru was confused and somewhat embarrassed. 

_?How does someone his age not know what a crush is? Has he been living in a cave?? _ Shikamaru thought to himself

?You?re kidding? right?? Shikamaru asked, yet he could tell that he was not. 

?My apologies, but no.? Makaze looked down at his feet in embarrassment. 

?Eh? Sorry. It would be too troublesome for someone like me to explain it to you, ask a jounin or something; they?re better with that kind of? stuff.?

?Uh? ok, I?ll do that. But could you at least tell me if a crush is a good thing or a bad thing? Should I be worried about it?? Makaze asked concernedly

?It depends, seeing as you said you and Sakura are just friends, the answer would be no. There?s not really much else I can say, sorry.?

_?I wonder if a crush has something to do with what happened in the apartment??_ the idea came into Makaze?s head. Recalling the event made him feel depressed and he tried to shake it out. 

?What took you two so long?? Ino inquired, Naruto and Chouji were next to her. Shikamaru shrugged ?Nothing really, sorry. I?m sure you don?t mind, seeing as you?re gender takes all the time in the world when they go.?

?Pfft?? Ino grunted ?Anyway, both of you seemed to have finished eating well, so we paid for the food and what not. We can leave now. Oh, and? er? Makaze, Kakashi?s waiting outside for you, he says he needs to take you somewhere.?
?Shikamaru, is Kakashi a jou?? Makaze turned to Shikamaru who already knew what he was about to ask. Shikamaru replied with a of affirmation, and Makaze headed for the door, giving the four of them a smile and a wave. 

?So where are we going?? Makaze asked as the two of them left the Yakiniku Q.

?The Hokage wanted to meet you in person.? Kakashi explained.

?I don?t see why it?s necessary?? 

?You don?t want to do this??

?No, that?s not it??

?Then you don?t see the circumstances surrounding our finding you in the middle of nowhere??

?Well? now that you put it that way, I guess it makes sense.? There was a brief pause. Kakashi reached into his pocket and pulled out a small bright orange book. Makaze looked more closely out of curiosity, and read the title as _?icha icha paradisu?_ (Come Come Paradise). At the bottom corner of the book was the authors name and a box with the number 18+ on it, he wasn?t sure exactly what the number meant. He had then remembered that he wanted to ask Kakashi an important question.

?Kakashi Sensei?? Makaze turned to Kakashi. 

?Yes??

?What exactly is a ?Crush??? Kakashi lowered his book and struggled to make eye contact with Makaze. 

?Sorry, can you repeat that?? Kakashi asked.

?What is a Crush?? 

?Where did you? first hear that term used, exactly??

?I Uh? heard it brought up in a conversation, I didn?t want to ask then and there what it meant.? Makaze lied. Kakashi wasn?t particularly fond of answering questions like that, he found them to be too touchy and for some Kakashi didn?t want to be the one who told Makaze what it meant. 

?Heh, I think you should ask Jiraiya-Sama, he?ll give you a straight answer?? He muttered, half wishing Makaze would hear it and half wishing he wouldn?t. Makaze heard him none the less. 

?Will I be able to see Jiraiya and ask him then, when I?m done meeting the Hokage??

?Uh no, sorry? that was just a bit of a joke. Jiraiya is a man that comes and goes here when he pleases; so there?s no real telling the earliest time you could meet him.? 

?Oh?? Makaze sighed disappointedly, he then realized he had recalled the name Jiraiya before, he looked up at Kakashi?s book and sure enough, under the title ?come come paradise? was the signature of ?Jiraiya?. ?Kakashi Sensei, is Jiraiya the same Jiraiya who wrote that book you?re reading?.??

?Uh, Heh, Yeah? Kakashi looked away and scratched his head nervously, wondering where this conversation would go. Makaze looked at the book again, Kakashi had stopped reading and put it in his pocket. Makaze was able to see the other side, and noticed several time references to the word ?love?. As far as he could remember, he had never heard such a word used before. 

?Kakashi sensei does a crush have something to do with love? I noticed that word appeared on the back cover of the book a few times.?

?Hmm? Somewhat.? Kakashi mumbled.

?How so?? Makaze asked, somewhat annoyed by Kakashi?s ambiguity. 

?I can?t really explain.? There was a brief pause.

?If you?re reading books about it how come you can?t explain; you were 3/4 of the way through the book.?

?Well?? Kakashi sighed and realized this was a losing battle. _?Damnit, he?s observant.?_ He thought to himself.

?Could I read it then?? Makaze asked. Kakashi nearly choked up on the comment but regained his composer.

?Um, no.? He answered politely. 

?Why not, Kakashi Sensei??

??.. Because they?re not? you shouldn?t read them?Anyway, Heh,? He cleared his throat and readied his make-shift speech ?A ?crush?, is when one usually younger person feels attraction to another.?

?What do you mean by attraction??

?In terms of emotions, it?s a juvenile form of love for another person.? 

?I don?t know what love is either.?

?I thought?? _?I thought he knew. If a kid doesn?t know what a crush is by his age, it?s probably because he knows what it is but doesn?t know that the word ?crush? means what it means, but if he was never told what love is? Damn this is going to be difficult.?  _

?Love is a kind of? eh?? He paused. ?You can?t define it at all really. You just have to experience it. Although I recall in some poem I read a long time ago, it defined love as ?a profoundly tender, passionate affection for another person.? or something to that chord; but that information really can?t help you. In the case of love experience is better than factual knowledge.? 

?How do I experience it then?? The way Makaze had said it made Kakashi nearly choke up a second time. Kakashi once again regaining posture and explained,

?It just happens, you don?t decide when to experience it like it?s going out and reading a book; you?ll know when it happens, that?s all. I can say about that.?

?Oh? I see.? Makaze?s spirit sank. ?Do you think it will happen to me??

?It can happen to everyone, sometimes you notice it, and sometimes you don?t. Anyway, if you still want me to explain what makes this different from a crush?? Kakashi paused and hoped Makaze would have had enough.

?Go ahead.? 

_?Damn it?_ ?Right, where I left off? Alright, the juvenile form of love for another person is commonly referred to as being a ?crush? instead of a real relation ship, because one member either doesn?t know or the other is oblivious; which sometimes can be problematic and embarrassing, take Sakura and Sasuke for example.? 

Continuing on...


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 10, 2008)

“Sasuke has a crush on Sakura?” 

“No, the other way around… I’m surprised you haven’t noticed it yourself.”

“Well, up until now I really didn’t know what a crush is, and I still can’t really understand it since ‘I’ve never experienced it’ as you said. I honestly had no idea Sakura had a crush on Sasuke, I’m surprised she likes him, he seems like such a negative person to be around, pardon my bias.” 

Kakashi chuckled "I agree. And _That’s _what is problematic; a crush is not founded on standard rational observation or character judgment. Worse yet, a crush-love has the potential to be unrequited, and the lover might be unaware or in denial about the fact; in this case I believe it is the latter; please don’t repeat this, but it’s a rather obvious fact that Sakura makes attempts to get Sasuke to like her, all of which are unsuccessful. Much like in the case of defining love, expressing love is difficult in the form of words or speech. Sometimes it’s done in action instead. For example, Sakura often attempts to express it in the form of favors; the worst of which was when she tried to do Sasuke’s homework for him; that really drove him nuts, seeing as his grades are higher than hers.” A chill ran up Makaze’s spine and he stopped dead in his tracks, Kakashi had only taken a few extra steps and then had taken notice and stopped as well, he then turned to Makaze.

“Yes, Sakura has a crush on you. Let’s keep walking…” with a nod of the head the two of them continued walking, though at a much slower pace.

More tommorow...


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 11, 2008)

Continuing from where i left off... 

?How did you figure it out so fast?? Makaze asked

?I know Sakura pretty well? I?m really sorry, I thought you already knew about how she felt; and you were just being nice about it. I am guessing that the fact that you didn?t know about it means you just thought she was nice in character. She is that way, most likely because she has a crush on you. I take it you don?t feel the same way back??

?How do I know? She?s a nice person, I enjoyed the conversation??

?That?s not love.? Kakashi replied sympathetically.

?That must feel terrible for her, I yelled at her because I thought she was being a hypocrite.?

?She was being a hypocrite; and it was rather noble of you to stand up and say something about it. Don?t treat this, how you feel, as a big deal; it will blow over. Trust me. People get their feelings hurt. So, you genuinely raised your voice at her??

?Yes, I did?? Makaze admitted

?Then she probably hurt your feeling as well.?

?I can see how? Yes she did.?

?It was your first time getting upset then, first time is always the hardest; it get?s easier the second, third, and three hundred thousandth time it happens; you just don?t let it get to you; like I said, I know Sakura, she falls in love with every prince charming young adult male she lays her eyes on, both in the village and on missions abroad.?

?Prince Charming?? Said Makaze, confusedly.

?It?s just another way of saying ?good looking?.?

?I? don?t think I know what that means either?? Kakashi couldn?t help but choke on those last words, after nearly falling over, he once again regained his composer and cleared his throat.

?For another time, we?re almost there. Let?s keep this conversation a secret. Anyway, feel free to strive to remain friends with her; you seem to be most intent upon that.? 
Makaze nodded. Taking Kakashi?s advice, Makaze let the guilt and irritation slip from his mind as he imagined some time tomorrow, Sakura would tell him how she overreacted, and that it would be perfectly fine for them to be mutual friends. The happy thought of it lingered finally homogenized into his subconscious...


...When one thinks of the great protector and leader of a village, the idea of some tall, relatively young, majestic, yet terrifying man comes to mind. For Makaze, this was no different; someone very good, but very mysterious. He sat down at the nearby bench in the lobby of the office thinking about the image of this ?Hokage?, until he was finally called in. Kakashi followed closely behind.

?Come in.? A voice called from behind a door.

?That?s the one, the Hokage will be in there.? Kakashi whispered to Makaze, ?I was told before hand he wants me to wait outside.?

?Oh, alright?? Makaze replied. Kakashi opened the door and gestured him inside. Makaze took a few steps forward into the room and the door shut slowly behind him. 

?Come come, Sit down.? The Hokage commanded. There were only two chairs in the room; one of them was facing the direction of the office window, Makaze couldn?t see the Hokage?s face or body but did see the top of the man?s hair behind it. The other chair was located directly across the main office desk. Makaze cautiously walked towards the chair and sat down. The Hokage?s chair turned around and the two of them met face to face. The Hokage held his hand out.

?It?s nice to finally meet you. I?ve heard a lot of good things about you? The Hokage exclaimed as the two of them shook hands.

?Likewise, Hokage-sama.? Makaze replied nervously. At this point he less intimidated and much more surprised.

?How do you like it here in Konoha?? The Hokage asked. At hearing this, he less intimidated and much more surprised.  Makaze thought long and hard about the answer, villagers he had run into were pretty cruel when he was with Naruto. The hospital attendants and doctors were very nice, Team ten and seven also seemed nice.

?It?s very? interesting, holistically though I like it here.? 

The Hokage chuckled, ?A very diplomatic answer indeed. Right, down to business; the reason you?re here is because I need to explain something to you that I?d rather not get passed through a middle man; which means I would appreciate it if you didn?t repeat what I said or what happened here. If they need to know I?ll tell them myself. So are we clear so far??

?Yes, Hokage-sama.? Makaze replied. 

?Alright. First you?ll need some background information. Around the same time that team seven; as in Kakashi and his students, had found you, the Lightning Country entered an emergency lockdown. They have, at this point, detained anyone from entering or leaving, and have not made any efforts at contacting other nations. As for knowing why this is so, I do not have the specific knowledge, only theories. I cannot share them with you right now only for security reasons. The point of me saying this is to tell you this?? He paused, and Makaze listened more intensely.

	??As of late, you are the only Shinobi from Kumo that has made any contact with anyone in another country for the past two and a half days. I feel that your lost memories are the key to figuring out what had happened that caused the lock down. This is why I am interested in beginning therapies to restore your memory loss. However, the final decision does not lie with me; it lies with you. I must ask your permission do undertake any such therapies.? The Hokage finished his statement and waited for a response. 

At hearing the topic of memories, had remembered the words of the strange robed man. _?I hold the memories you lost.? _ The worry of being watched had been forgotten by Makaze after his encounter with the secretary. He shifted his eyes away looked out the window wondering if the man would be there to do something if Makaze made an opinion on the matter, he also remembered that, apparently, he was being tested. Some time passed and nothing happened. The Hokage turned his head to look out the window as Makaze was doing

?Something wrong? You seem fixated on those windows.?

?Oh! Sorry, nothing? sometimes I just start day dreaming. I heard what you said and? I guess that?s alright. But there is one thing I?m concerned with? I? I?m just thinking that? I _am_ a cloud village Shinobi. I don?t have any real emotional connection to them, but I?ve kind of realized that? at some point, I?ll have to go back there, I can?t stay after all??

?I?m surprised! I had thought you would have been asking me yourself if you could stay.? The Hokage chuckled. 

?It?s not that I don?t want to, but, we both know that I can?t. When I was thinking about when I was going to be released from the hospital, I remembered that I wasn?t from this village, eventually I would have to go back. As time went on I became more attached to this place. It?s harder to imagine going back now than it was before, but I still know I can?t get what I want. I staying would be bad for your relations with Kumo; As much as I don?t like it, have a duty to go back.? Said Makaze, frowning.  

?You?re loyalty is admirable, as is your honesty. I think I know what you are trying to say, but please, explain it to me for yourself.? 

?I feel as it giving you that kind of information would be bad for the country that I am supposed to pledge allegiance too. I?m sorry.? Makaze waited for what he thought might be a rebuttal or an order of compliance from the Hokage. 

?That?s fine, but there is one other thing you should know. While I do know that I am going to have to send you back at some time, even if you didn?t tell us the things that you recalled from therapy sessions with your memories; I think you would still want to have those back, it might make returning to your own village easier.?

?That?s true??

?So if you still want to go through with it, you can, and you won?t have to tell us anything.? 

?I?ll think about it.? Makaze replied, nodding. 

?That?s fine with me.? The Hokage smiled. ?Now, there?s something else I wanted to know, it?s not particularly controversial as you?ll see.? He got up from his chair and walked over to a chalk board located to the right of his desk. ?First, and I know this sounds silly, but would you be able to tell me what two plus five is equal to.?

?Yes, it?s seven.?

?What you?ve just told me means you recall factual information about logic and reasoning. From a medical stand point, anything that you recall that was used by your brain for deducting and organizing data has been maintained, even if you had forgotten the specific events that occurred when you learned said reasoning skills. Does that make sense to you?? The Hokage asked parentally. 

?Yes, I had actually realized that myself yesterday.?
?What I want to do is see what the limit of that is. So if you don?t mind, I want to give you a math equation that would closely match the level of ability of someone of your age.?

?That?s fine with me.? Makaze replied.

More Tomorrow...

______________________________________________

As underhanded as it is, Posting feedback or replies on this thread will earn you a reputation boost from me, Heck, you deserve it, seeing as you aren't mainstream.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 12, 2008)

I  have the ending of chapter six finished, but i am going to post it on Sunday when more people are on the forums.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 13, 2008)

?Now, I know for a fact that Kumo Shinobi graduate their academy at the same relative age as our Shinobi, and since a forehead protector was found on your person when team seven first met you, this means you are probably not much older than an academy graduate.? The Hokage turned the chalk board over, and written on it was a series of numbers and a question relating to the maximum number of boats that can be build with a given number of resources, with some odd factors involved. The Hokage picked up an eraser and began to erase the words and numbers on the board. 

?Wait, Hokage-sama I wasn?t finished reading it yet.? 

?My apologies.? He chuckles. ?This wasn?t the problem I wanted to give you. The one on the board was for an engineer I was talking to earlier; probably too hard for you anyway.? Makaze didn?t respond, but continued looking at the numbers. 

?Actually, I think that I know what I need to do to figure it out. I can?t do it in my head though. May I have a piece of paper and a writing tool??

?Oh?? The Hokage handed him some paper and a pencil from his desk, than sat back and waited eagerly.. About ten minutes passed and Makaze stopped writing. 

?I got 15 corsairs and 6 sloops, though it kind of depends on what boat you think is most effective; for example, what the purpose of the boat is. But strictly by the math, resources are best spend with those two. Here?s my work.? Makaze handed the paper to the Hokage who put on a set of reading glasses and eyed it carefully. 

?It?s incorrect!? The Hokage declared furiously.

?How, s-sir?? Makaze stuttered. 

?You didn?t circle your answer!? He chuckled. ?You got the right answer, I?m just being silly. You really are quite intelligent, it is a shame you are not one of my ninja.?

?I think so too.? Makaze was somewhat relieved at this point. Makaze had always thought that someone as ?mighty? as the Hokage would have a personality, but nothing like this.

?I?ll do the memory therapy.? 

?Oh? That?s excellent.? 

?There?s also something I wanted to ask you about.? Makaze had wanted to tell someone about the robed man, he considered telling Naruto when they were walking to the apartment, but he didn?t truly feel safe. 

_?If he is really the Hokage, he must be pretty powerful. He?s also very friendly.?_ Makaze told himself.

?What is it??

?Well? it kind of goes like this, yesterday I was visited by this man, a man in robes, outside my window. He told me that he had my memories that I lost or something, but he needs to test me first before he can give them to me.?

?I see? Tell me more.?
?That?s really all the information I have about him, it?s kind of strange, when I saw him he wasn?t walking on the ground or anything, just in mid air, almost like a ghost or something.?

?I take it that?s the reason you were looking out the window??

?Well, yes. I?m kind of worried.?

?If I were you, I wouldn?t be.? The Hokage reassured ?By my logic, if he wanted to try anything to harm you, I think he would have done it sooner.?

?That?s true?? 

?Anyway,? The Hokage continued  ?it?s been a pleasure to meet you. I?ll inform you when the next therapy session begins. As to your robed friend; I believe him to be harmless. But please inform me the next time you see him; and don?t try to worry too much about it. At this time I?m going to ask you to step outside, I need to talk to Kakashi for a moment about some? very recent developments.?

?Alright.? The Two shook hands a second time, and Makaze left the room. 

Chapter Six Ends here...


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 13, 2008)

No Comments?

Anyway... the next chapter is going to take a bit longer to write, seeing as it hasn't been written already. Though i think i have an outline of what it's supposed to have... I'll start writing today. 

if the story's getting boring let me know why.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Great job! +reps
Good, good


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 16, 2008)

This Next Chapter is going to be considerably long i think... Probably the longest so far. I have a bit of it done, but i want to continue proof reading to ensure i don't make any blunders with this chapter, because this is probably the most important chapter so far, next to chapter 1. If i do my job right, it will also, probably, be the most exciting.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chapter VII 
 “Neji’s Vendetta”*​
“Kakashi Sensei, Is this the place?” Makaze asked. After the two of them had left the Hokage’s office, Kakashi had lead Makaze to the team seven training grounds. 

“Yes, and now I’ll tell you why I’ve brought you here…” Facing Makaze and kneeling, Kakashi looked at him eyelevel, and began to explain…

_“...Kakashi, I would like our newcomer to have his fighting skills tested, and I want you to overlook it.” Said the Hokage sternly.

“You want me to start training him? You know I can’t take a third party student, I’ve already got—”

“If my wisdom serves me right, then that will be unnecessary. I just want him to be put into a short sparring match.”

“I suppose I have time for that at least; any preference for how you want me to go about sparring with him?” Kakashi asked

“You misunderstand, I’ve already had this arranged. The boy will be sparring with Sasuke. I’ve had messengers dispatched, and Sasuke is at the team seven training grounds.” The Hokage explained.

“Sasuke? Is that really a safe idea? I don’t think Sasuke would go easy on him, and We don’t even know if—”

“The boy’s knowledge remained in tact, in his subconscious.” The Hokage interrupted.

“I know, I’ve seen it too. I just feel it might be safer to have someone of lesser ability—”

“I’ve selected Sasuke for a reason; you will have to trust me. I just want you to be there to observe. ”

“Very well… Team seven training grounds.” Kakashi acquiesced. 

“One other thing, and this is especially important, Kakashi…”

“Yes?”

“Keep your mind and your thoughts clear at all times when you are around that boy. I’ll have to tell you eventually, though now is not the right time.” Said the Hokage.

“So I take it you think he’s dangerous now?” 

“You have nothing to fear from his intentions…” _



“I’m impressed Sasuke, You’re Chakra control has improved noticeably over the day.” Kakashi remarked as he approached Sasuke. 

“I’m pretty sure I know why you’re here…” Said Sasuke. He’d stopped practicing after he heard Kakashi approach, having learned his lesson last time. 

“Right to the point? Then I take it the messenger came already.” 

“Yes, and I told him to piss off. I’m not fighting that pansy.” Said Sasuke, contemptuously.

“It’s on the Hokage’s orders.” Kakashi explained

“It changes nothing.” Sasuke replied bitterly.

“Then perhaps I could bribe you into doing it?” Said Kakashi, giving him an machinated look.

“I don’t want money...” 

“I know you too well to offer you that; I was thinking something along the lines of sharing a secret or two of mine, about more efficient chakra control…” There was a short silence as Sasuke contemplated with himself . 

“Deal. But I don’t see how you’re going to be able to get that pansy—” 

“He’s already agreed to spar with you” Kakashi interrupted, as he walked back to Makaze.

“Pfft… How’d you manage to do that?” Sasuke asked snidely, following behind Kakashi.

“That’s between him and me.” Kakashi replied. 

“And why does the Hokage want this in the first place?”
“That’s between—”

“You and him…” Sasuke finished his sensei’s sentence. 



At last the two boys met each other in the clearing of the training grounds. Kakashi stood watching from the branch of a nearby tree. 

“Are you ready?” Makaze asked. Sasuke didn’t respond, he grabbed a kunai from his belt and started running towards Makaze. Hearing something whizzing in his direction, Sasuke stopped abruptly. A shuriken flew a few inches from his face on the right side. Sasuke knew Makaze hadn’t thrown it and shot his head to the right. 

“That was a warning shot.” A voice called coldly. 

“Neji…” Sasuke muttered. 

“Who?” Makaze turned to see who had thrown the Shuriken. 

“What do you want?” Sasuke asked.

“This isn’t your fight, Sasuke, It’s mine.” Neji turned and looked at Makaze, with the full look of contempt in his eyes. Sasuke shrugged and backed away.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

OOo.. Fight!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 19, 2008)

[Note: This is the first time i've ever written a fight scene, and this is the first half of the fight... let me know if this is any good] 

“Your kind don’t deserve any mercy after what you’ve done to the Hyuuga Clan!” Neji yelled to Makaze as he charged at him. Kakashi, having observed the events unfold, realized what Neji meant.

_“He must have found out Makaze was a cloud ninja. But how?”_ He quickly pulled out wire from his belt to restrain Neji. Feeling a weight pressed upon his shoulder Kakashi spun around, The Assassin was standing beside him on the same branch. 

_“It wouldn’t be any safer if it was Sasuke he was fighting.” _Kakashi blinked, and the assassin disappeared. Kakashi grew nervous, but for some reason he decided not to intervene, only to observe. 

“What are you doing?!” Makaze yelled.

“I’m taking you down!!!” Neji Yelled, only a few meters away at this point. Realizing communication was fruitless, Makaze spread his feet apart and readied for the first attack. 

_“Juuken!”_ Makaze dodged the first attack, swerving to the side; Holding a defensive pose, he kept his eyes firmly on Neji, not wanting to strike back. At the second strike, Makaze again tilted himself to avoid the blow and grabbed for Neji’s arm, but a second strike was headed his way and he broke off. Makaze backed away, keeping his arms upwards and loose. 

“If dodging is all that you’re good at, avoiding attacks, then you have no hope of beating me.” Neji taunted pompously.

“If I can’t be hit, you can’t win.”  Makaze replied. “I also have no desire to hit you. You’re not my sparring opponent. I don’t understand how you can hate me for no reason.”

“I know who you are, cloud-nin. You cloud ninjas are nothing but a bunch of cowardly murderers, and its enough of your fault that my father had to die!” Neji Shouted

“That’s not fair. I didn’t murder anyone, and I can’t even remember being a cloud ninja. I can’t remember anything!” Makaze retorted frustratedly 

“…And worse yet, casting blame on others and lying your way out of your crimes.” Said Neji.

_“He’s no different than any other villager here who judges someone without even knowing them… There’s no thought or rationality behind his words, and the injustice and cruelty it brings… I HATE that!”_ Makaze gritted his teeth, thinking to himself bitterly. 

“In that case I have no problem smacking you down.” He replied, folding his hands together and closing his eyes. 

“Dodge this!” Neji yelled. _“Hakke Rokujuuyonshou!” [Eight Divination Signs, Sixty-Four Palms of the Hand]_ Makaze opened his eyes and began deflecting the strikes.

“Two Palms! Four Palms Palms! Eight Palms!” As Neji gained speed, Makaze could no longer keep up, and began taking the hits to his body. Neji finished with the one hundred and twenty sixth palm, and Makaze staggered backwards. 

_“He can’t keep dodging me if he’s out of breath.”_ Neji quickly thought to himself. _“Juuken!” _ He delivered a swift blow to Makaze’s solar plexus, knocking him back. 

_“I’m surprised he avoided the first strike…”_ Sasuke thought to himself as he observed the fight unfold from a distance. _“Still, he lost; no surprise there. Kakashi should have known he wasn’t worth my—” _Sasuke stopped as Makaze upper body drifted apart from his lower, and then  both of them disappearing in a puff of smoke, replaced with a pair of logs. 

_“Pfft… A Replacement.”_ Neji thought as he looked down, lowering his hands. _“But why two of them? That’s just a waste of Cha—”_ As soon as Neji lowered his hands one of the logs turned back into Makaze, who delivered a sharp punch to Neji’s stomach, sending him staggering backwards. Makaze once again backed away, this time to catch his breath.

_“Creative…”_ Sasuke thought to himself surprisedly. 

Neji stood up and taunted. “Now I know destiny is on my side. You’re punches are pathetically weak, you can’t win. When this fight is over you’ll be nothing less than a bloody mess on the floor.” Makaze flinched in irritation, and then smiled. 

“Not a problem. I’ll just compensate.” Revealing a Kunai in his right hand, Makaze pointed to Neji’s belt. Neji looked down and seathed in anger as he realized Makaze had stolen it from him. Makaze pointed the kunai at Neji’s face. 

“Your move…”


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 19, 2008)

Oooo.. Great job! pek
You're pretty good at fighting scenes..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 19, 2008)

Danke   [Ten characters]


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 20, 2008)

Conclusion to Chapter 7:



Neji held his own fighting stance. “I’m not going to let you see me use the Byakugan, I want you and every other cloud ninja to know that the Hyuuga clan can defeat any one of you without it, and how pathetic you were to try and take it!” He taunted. Makaze understood little of what he said, but grew increasingly angry at his baseless accusations. 

_“Juuken!”_ Neji continued his onslaught of strikes, and Makaze continued his blocking and dodging; occasionally bringing down strikes of his own, each of them growing increasingly injured and exhausted by the other’s abilities, this lasted for five minutes, but seemed like it was going on forever. The two boys Taijutsu skills were in a stalemate, at least that’s the way it seemed. Makaze lunged at Neji’s chest, who grabbed his arm, Makaze grabbed back and the two were locked. 

“It’s over for you.” Neji proclaimed as the two of them panted. “As Agile as you may be, it’s only enough to match my skills. Where as you…” He pressed his strength harder, retracting the Kunai back towards Makaze’s chest “Can’t match me in strength or stamina.” 

“You’re wrong. I’ve familiarized your fighting style. And when I break away, the next move you make _will_ be your last.” Makaze replied exhaustedly.

“You’re not getting that chance!” Neji was right; he was stronger; and considerably less tired than Makaze at this point. He threw Makaze back with a shove, sending him onto the ground. 

_“Juuken!”_ Neji delivered what he thought would be the final blow, Makaze ferociously swung the kunai in his hand to deflect the attack, cutting Neji badly along the top of his forearm. He shouted and retracted his hand, and Makaze summer salted back, getting to his feet.

“You’re last move.” Said Makaze, staring angrily into Neji’s eyes. “Then you fall.” 

_“He might be bluffing but I can't take any chances…”_ Neji thought to himself. _“I can overcome him with strength, but his damn flexibility manages for him to avoid virtually every precision attack I make…I need to hit him with an attack that he can’t dodge… the Hakkeshou Kaiten would work to dispatch him, but I can’t use it offensively. He needs to attack me…” _Neji realized what he had to do. 

“My eyes can see through everything, even people.” He taunted. “No amount of skill you have can compensate for the fact that you are a weakling, and moreover, a loser. I’ve heard that you had been hanging around with Naruto Uzumaki, it’s fitting really… Two dropouts would easily befriend one another.”

“… What… Did you say?” Makaze asked, seething.

“You heard me. The two of you, Dropouts. And I’m telling you that the next attack you make will be your last.” Neji chuckled. At that moment, Makaze’s innocence broke within him, and he snapped. He charged impetuously at Neji, yelling at the top of his lungs, and his eyes filled with hate. 

As Makaze charged, his initial plan of a finishing blow was extinguished from his mind as he stared Neji down. The only thing he wanted was to see Neji bleeding on the ground.  Neji began his spin, but stopped abruptly,

_“He’s taking my bait… Hakkeshou Kai—”_ Suddenly Neji had forgotten what he was doing, and his body froze invuluntarilly. _“Neji what are you doing?! Move Damnit! HAKKESHOU KAIT—”_ He stopped again, it was too late. Makaze had grabbed Neji’s shoulders and swung them down, crashing Neji’s solar plexus against his knee. Neji keeled over coughed feebly as Makaze grabbed his collar and threw Neji to the ground. Makaze stood angrily over Neji, staring him down as he yelled. 

“Who’s the drop out now?! I’m a better fighter than you! I’M A BETTER PERSON THAN YOU!” He stopped, Neji was staring at him blankly and absently, he wasn’t listening to a thing he was saying. Makaze bent down and with both hands grabbed at Neji’s collar again, slamming him into the ground. 

“I’m talking to you!” 

There was no response, only that same stare. 

“ANSWER ME DAMNIT! He slammed Neji again into the ground, this time holding him down. Coughing, Neji responded. 

“I knew I’d beat you…” He declared loudly and pompously.

_“What the hell is Neji doing?”_ Sasuke thought to himself. Kakashi too was amazed, and was unsure of what exactly to do; originally, he hadn’t had foreseen any of this happening.

“Makaze’s clearly won the fight…Neji can’t keep denying it.” But still, something else bothered him. And wondered what was going on in Neji’s head. 

“YOU LUNATIC THIS FIGHT IS MINE!” Makaze punched him across the face. Blood was now dripping from Neji’s nose. 

“You were a fool to think you could undue the destiny of your defeat. You’re pathetic, not even worth killing.” Neji whispered. Makaze let out a scream of anger and frustration, and grabbed at the Kunai that was on the floor. He grabbed Neji by the throat and held the Knife to his face. At that moment Kakashi realized what had happened. 

“Makaze stop! He’s being tricked!” Kakashi yelled. Neither Neji nor Makaze could hear his voice, but Sasuke could, and he was getting nervous as well.

“DO YOU WANT ME TO KILL YOU?! BECAUSE I SWARE THE NEXT WORK THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH—” 

“Sasuke, Stop Makaze! Grab him!” Kakashi yelled. Sasuke ran to Makaze and grappled him away from Neji, as the two boys broke eye contact, Neji fell to the floor, unconscious. 

“GET OFF! GET OFF!!!!!” Makaze shouted as he struggled. 

“Damnit stop! Listen to me!” Sasuke tried to get his attention but Makaze wasn’t responding, Makaze finally broke away, and looked as if he was about to strike at Sasuke. 
_
“Hakoto! What are you doing?! Stop! I’m your brother listen to me! PLEASE! Fight HIM not me! Don’t let him beat you ! Don't let him take the person who you are!”
_
Makaze froze, lowering his weapon with his hands still shaking. He looked around at what had happened. Neji bloody and unconscious on the floor. 

_“Did I… Do that?”_ Makaze thought to himself.

“Finally you listen; what the _hell_ was that about…” Said Sasuke, who was also shaking. “Don’t you have any goddamn self-control?!” 

Seeing Makaze no longer in a rage, Kakashi slowed down to a walk. 

“Kakashi!” Maito Gai called out, followed closely by his students Ten Ten and Rock Lee, Naruto was with them as well. The three of them were running as they approached Kakashi from behind. Kakashi turned around. 

“Sakura had told us about a Cloud Ninja in Konoha, when Neji disappeared shortly afterwards we didn’t put two and two together until later—”

“Neji!” Ten Ten called out frightenedly as she saw him lying on the ground. She broke off from Gai and started running towards Neji. 

“Oi Wait!” Lee followed her. 

Kakashi started to explain “Makaze—”

“Who?” Gai asked, interrupting.

“The Cloud Ninja—”

“Ah of course! Keep going.” Gai interrupted again. Kakashi sighed, he always hated when Gai would do that. 

“The two of them had gotten into a fight, Makaze pinned Neji down, and Neji sort of—”

“I don’t see anyone there except for Neji and Sasuke.” Gai commented. Kakashi turned around, Lee and Ten Ten were leaning over Neji. Sasuke stood silent, staring at the Kunai which had been once again dropped on the floor. 

“Damnit.” Kakashi muttered to himself. “Gai, can you take care of Neji for me? I have to go and find Makaze.” 

“Of course! You can count on me.” Gai declared, striking a dramatic pose of assurance. 

“Kakashi-Sensei can I come?” Naruto asked. 

“Stay here.” He replied, as he started running towards Sasuke. 

Kakashi approached Sasuke, who had seen the entire thing unfold.

“Why didn’t you stop him?” Kakashi asked. 

“He went that way.” Sasuke muttered as he pointed to a concentration of trees, some distance away. Kakashi sighed, annoyed at what Sasuke had done, but he knew he had no time to lose.

“You and I will talk later.” He said he darted off into to the trees. 

_“The look in his eyes, right before he was going to make the final strike…” _Sasuke thought to himself. He had seen a glimpse of it when he pulled him away from Neji; the kind of power that a single stare could create. The feelings it brought on were old and annoyingly unfamiliar, fear, this only made Sasuke hate Makaze more. He hated him for making him feel fear, and being weak for it. Sasuke contended there was only one way to solve the problem. 

_“I’m going to fight him, and beat him.”_


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 20, 2008)

Let me know if i made Makaze 'overpowered'


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Naw you didn't..

Great job!! pek


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

InfallibleImam said:


> I find it interesting how you replied 3 seconds after i posted this chapter... Anyway.



Naw i didn't.. You posted it around 9 am..
I read it and posted around 6pm..

Anyways.. I liked the new chappy..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Naw i didn't.. You posted it around 9 am..
> I read it and posted around 6pm..
> 
> Anyways.. I liked the new chappy..



I take it you live in California?

Anyway, i wonder what happened to the other readers. I'll start working on the rest of this chapter now.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

InfallibleImam said:


> I take it you live in California?
> 
> Anyway, i wonder what happened to the other readers. I'll start working on the rest of this chapter now.



No, Washington..

Alright.. Can't wait..


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Sasuke and his attitude.. 
Anyways, Great chapter!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 25, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Damn Sasuke and his attitude..
> Anyways, Great chapter!



Just realised that Makaze looks a lot like Jiraiya in that picture of yours, without the makeup at least.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooh.. He must be a cutie then!!..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 25, 2008)

Er... Riiight... well i wouldn't know. I'm wondering where you get all of those pictures though.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Photobucket.com


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 25, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Photobucket.com



Not very specific, but ok... 

it's 9:00, i guess i better get writing.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

InfallibleImam said:


> Not very specific, but ok...
> 
> it's 9:00, i guess i better get writing.



Photobucket.. I just typed in Tsunade & Jiraiya..
& A whole load of pictures come up..

That's be nice.. Can't wait for your next chappy..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh yes and i finally managed to update  with the missing chapters. [Ones that untill recently had been completely finished but were never updated to the website]

Chapter 5: 

Chapter 6: 

Chapter 7:  



And yes, what you saw above was the end of chapter 8.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 27, 2008)

This might sound weird... But i hated chapter 8 so much that i am going to scrap it edit it out a bit. It should be the same relative chapter, but there are things i want to fix. I'll post it at at the same time, so people don't think I'm recycling chapters to bump this thread.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 6, 2008)

That took awhile... Sorry, Here's most of chapter 8, given off in installments. The first one will be for today. I'll probably be able to finish it by today. 

*Chapter VIII
Violin*​
Somehow his present condition reminded Makaze terribly of when he first woke up. He once again found himself lying by a tree, filled with fear, guilt, and confusion. He wasn?t covered in blood this time, a slight improvement; but it was covered in sweat, and it wasn?t until he stopped running and sat down that he realized how tired he was, and that only had strength enough at this point to think, to think about what he had done. 

_?Second time today I?ve gone over the handle? This time I almost killed someone. How can that be natural??_ He sighed _?Kakashi said the first one was the hardest? That can?t be true. How bad is this going to get and when is it going to stop?? 
_

_?That?s a very good question.?_ Makaze looked around, and didn?t see anyone.
_
?You?! What are you doing here? And where are you?? _Makaze stood up and called out. 
_
	?In front of you.? _Makaze turned and faced forward, there stood the Assassin, and this time his feet were on the ground. His hood still covered all but his mouth. 

_?Remember you don?t have to speak for me to hear you. And I would rather you not speak or move too much. I?m using a technique so that He cannot see you, you?re? ?Cloaked? basically.?_ The Assassin said, nonchalantly.  

	?Kakashi?s looking for me...? _?I mean? He?s looking for me? Damnit? I?m probably going to be executed for attempting to kill one of their Shinobi. What am I going to do?! I?m too tired to keep running.?_  Makaze looked around, worrying if Kakashi was getting closer to him, he felt nervous and desperate at the same time. 
_
	?Kakashi isn?t going to bring any harm to you. Trust me. Trying to escape this is not going to help you.? _

_?Why should I trust you? You don?t tell me anything about you, I don?t even know your name!?_ Makaze retorted frustratedly.

_?Why did Kakashi trust you? Why did the Hokage trust you? You were a foreigner, and as far as you know there was no one who could second voice your claim that you were an amnesiac.?_ The Assassin replied politely.

	?Because! I? I don?t know? I guess they just did.?  Makaze paused and looked away in embarrassment. 
_
	?It?s because they?re good people, Hitorikko I myself trusted them, that is why I brought Sakura to you, and in turn brought you to Konoha. And I do recall telling you yesterday that same fact.? _

_	?I? Yes, you did. But does it even matter now? No way will they be able to trust me now. ?  _
_
	?You can feel the truth for yourself and you know that isn?t the case. Hitorikko, I know you didn?t run away because you were scared of being punished, you weren?t scared of confronting Kakashi.?_

_??Who am I scared of??  Makaze asked meekly.

	?You tell me??

	?I?I?M SCARED OF MYSELF!?_ Makaze yelled, his lips moving but the only sound that came out was the echo of thought, as if this was in itself a dream. his frustration ignored this phenomenon and he continued, _?WHAT?S GOING TO HAPPEN TO ME?!!! HOW BAD IS THIS GOING TO BECOME?!!! I WAS ALMOST READY TO KILL SASUKE! WHAT IF I HAD TRIED? WHAT IF I HAD DONE IT?!?_  His hands were shaking, and tears were rolling from his eyes as he screamed silent thoughts. For a moment, the Assassin stood motionless and silent after Makaze had finished. His revealed lower face gave a kind smile and he placed his hand on Makaze?s shoulder.    

	?_No, You, my friend, are scared of the person who throttled Neji, Shouted at him and grabbed a throwing knife to kill him. But you can?t say that you?re scared of yourself, because that person is not you.? _Makaze didn?t respond. He kept his head down like he usually did when a conversation became unpleasant. Staring at the floor sadly Makaze clutched at his chest with one hand; the Assassin?s words made it seem like there was some kind of ?Creature? brooding inside of him. He couldn?t feel it, but the thought of it made him feel sick. The Assassin pulled his hand away from his chest and held it in both of his own hands. 

_?Relax, I?m here for a reason.?_ He said chuckling. His hand was warm, but the heat felt unnatural. Makaze?s breathing relaxed and the sickness seemed to wash away.

_?Come, Sit down. We have things to discuss.? _ The Assassin let go of his hand and gestured to the dirt covered ground as he sat down cross-legged and folded his hands over one another. Makaze followed, hesitantly at first.

_?You know, Hitorriko, sitting down is almost like half of what meditation is. It?s the half where one stills there movements. The other half is where one stills there mind?? _The Assassin explained. _?But I?ll get back to that later. I?ll answer whatever questions you have that I feel are appropriate to be answered, starting with why all of this happened??_ The Assassin took a deep breath, and then continued. 

_
?I don?t know the exact reasoning for why the Hokage wanted to stage a sparing match between you and Sasuke. I gather that it was because he wanted to see your fighting abilities, sort of like doing recon on an unknown target. I am, however, a very big part of why the fight started and ended the way it did. Sakura became rather emotional after you? told her? to leave. She bumped into Team Gai and half by her own feelings and half by my ?direction?; she went and told them how upset she was at an ungrateful cloud ninja boy??_

_?Wait? YOU set this fight between me and Neji up?! But Wh??_ Makaze asked, stupefied. 

_
?Yes, Let me explain why.? _The Assassin interrupted, speaking calmly. _?I won?t get into the specific details, but it ended with Neji breaking off from Team Gai, intent on finding you, Neji had no idea of knowing where you would have been, and I waited until the opportune moment for him to bump into a? Man with a white cloak.? _The Assassin chuckled. _?Who would hint to him that you were seen with Kakashi going towards the team seven training grounds. That is how he found you. The reason I wanted Neji to fight you instead of Sasuke was simple, Neji?s vendetta against you was, by your opinion, unjustified. I told you that I would put you through a test, I wanted to see how you would react in the face of deep provocation I worried that against Sasuke, you might have lost the fight and never would have been given the opportunity to react. The result was? Not what I had been hoping for.? _He said, euphemistically. 

_?So I failed??_  Makaze buried his head in his left hand, shaking it in embarrassment. 

_?Certain elements of your psyche failed to perform the way I thought they would have, and not for the better. However, the failure is not yours, nor anyone?s. Please, don?t take it as a failure.?_  Makaze sighed, then looked back up and nodded. The Assassin smiled and continued speaking. 

_?Right now you?re not ready to know the specific reasons for why it is so, but you are not like a regular person. You?re freewill has been challenged in the past and it will likely by challenged again.?_


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 8, 2008)

Part II of Chapter 8... Mostly the Same from before. 

I apologize for SERIOUS lateness. But i don't think anyone is actually staying tuned in for chapter releases. [So i'm pretty much talking to an imaginary friend] so it's not that big of a deal. If you have been waiting let me know. 

________________________________________________

?Neji! Neji wake up!? Rock Lee called out.

?Woa-Wha?? Neji opened his eyes and tried to lift his body off the ground, the aching in his chest and neck kept him down. ?aargh-Ow? Damnit.? 

?Try not to move too much Neji.?  Said Ten Ten softly. ?Just rest for awhile, get used to it before you start moving again.?

?You?ll be back in the spirit of youth shortly after!? Gai reassured. 

?I don?t get it?  None of this makes sense?? Said Neji as he looked around, dumbfounded at the situation. 

?What do you mean?? Naruto asked. ?You got knocked out, simple as that.?

?What do you mean, by who??

?What do you mean? Weren?t you there yourself?? Ten Ten asked curiously.

?Yes but? I didn?t see?? 

?Kakashi had said that you engaged in a bit of a fighting match with a cloud Shinobi, who goes by the title of ?Makaze? a bit macabre for my tastes but it does have some style?? Gai Interrupted. ?Anyway! You lost; how about that? It?s a shame he ran off before I could shake hands with him. Defeating YOU, Neji, requires quite a bit of spirit if I say so myself!? He smiled and then sighed in admiration. 

?WHAT?!? Neji shot back up from the ground and the pain struck him again. ?AAAaaargh-Ow?Shit?? 

?I told you to stay down for awhile!? Ten Ten scolded. 

?You must be joking!? Said  Neji, seething ?I saw that Cloud Shinobi scum fall to the floor unconscious myself! After I used the Hakkeshou Kaiten??

?Then you taunted him?? Sasuke muttered, staring off into the trees. ?You said, and I quote, ?You were a fool to think you could undue the destiny of your defeat. You?re pathetic, not even worth killing.? Am I correct??

?Then you saw me defeat him, didn?t you?!? 

?No; You thought you saw victory. And you said those words aloud to him, as he pummeled you into the ground?? Sasuke ended the last word as if he was going to continue. 

?GENJUTSU!? Lee and Gai exclaimed. 

?BULLSHIT how did I not see through that? That son of a?? Neji spoke but was cut off.

?He didn?t do it intentionally.? Sasuke interrupted. 

?He didn?t?? all five of them asked in unison.

?He was outraged by the fact that you, apparently, had not accepted defeat. Which is why he continued hitting you. While you savored victory in your little day-dream. Why would he get angry if he knew you were seeing victory while he pounded you in? He wouldn?t have.?

?Strange?? Ten Ten muttered. ?Are you sure Sasuke?? 

?How did the fight end?? Lee asked. 

?Outraged enough? that he grabbed a throwing knife and held it up to your throat?? Sasuke explained, ignoring Ten Ten. 

?? And?? Neji wanted to hear the end of it. 

?Figure it out yourself?? Sasuke muttered, then began to walk away, briskly. 

?Oi Sasuke! Wait!? Naruto called out. 

?Don?t, follow me.? He said curtly. ?I?m not saying anything else.? He whispered faintly to himself. _?Damn you Makaze??_

?Just let him go.? Ten Ten advised. Naruto stopped and turning back to the others. 


_?What? What do you mean by challenged?? _ Makaze asked confusedly.

_?I will not say, not yet at least. Back to the topic at hand  Most ninja?s can easily tell when they?re being hit with a genjutsu when the images that are given to them are suspicious; a smart illusionist can rely on the ego of the enemy to show them something they want to see. That is why Neji did what he did, and it was my doing.?_

_?So you did all that just to see how I would react??_

_?Indeed.? _

There was a long pause from discussion; Makaze was thinking. With everything that had been said, he felt he should be more outraged. Some total stranger had instigated him into a fight and nearly made him a murderer. Yet for some reason there was no anger or frustration in his heart to unleash. For the first time in awhile, sitting on the ground, he felt incredibly calm. He wasn?t happy about the situation, but he was unbothered. Worrying about it seemed to foreign, too distant to materialize. 

_?Now? About your memories. I told you I had them, and that?s not a lie. I also said that once I gave you this test, I?d give them to you. You?re going to have to forgive me, but what I said earlier was a simplification of what is actually going to need to happen. I need to train you to become a master of your mind, it sounds easy; but it is a lesson that is longer and more arduous than any mankind has taught; and with a few exceptions, no mortal has ever truly perfected the art in their lifetime, not me, not anyone.?_

_?Why??   _

_?It?s difficult to explain? and much easier to simply understand. I?ll give you your first memory tonight, and you?ll then understand why you need training.  There is something I need you to return to it?s original owner. Look to your right.? _


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 8, 2008)

Ending to Chapter VIII

Makaze tilted his head to the right. Next to him was a wooden violin case. The surface was a natural bright red with a brass handle and buckles.

_“Return it to who?”_  Makaze asked. There was no response, Makaze looked up and saw that the Assassin had disappeared. 

“How very like him…” He muttered to himself. Makaze sighed and looked back at the Violin case. He slowly reached for it, but suddenly retracted his hand and looked around; a very subtle noise had taken his attention away. Makaze pulled himself off the ground and took a few steps forward. 

“Hello? Anybody Th—” His words were quickly cut off by a light blow to neck. The attacker grabbed his arms as he fell to the ground in unconsciousness. 

“I’m sorry I had to do that.” Kakashi muttered to the unresponsive Makaze now lying limp in his arms. “It was for your own good.” He said as he laid Makaze flat on the ground. He sighed disappointedly. _“What a mess… This whole thing. I'm truly sorry, Makaze.”_  He placed his hand on the side of Makaze’s neck, checking for a pulse. _“Life signs are fine… Strange though, his pulse is remarkably slow, much to slow than it should be after that fight. Still, it’s healthy. Better take him back—”_ He noticed something glistening from the corner of his uncovered eye, a violin case. Kakashi glanced, perplexed, at it for awhile. A gust of wind blew through the area, and by itself the buckles of the violin case unhinged and the case burst open. A piece of paper from within the case flew out in Kakashi’s direction, landing at his feet. The gust died down and Kakashi picked up the note, on it was a short letter. 

_“Dear Sarutobi,

Thank you for lending me this violin for all of these years; it’s truly a remarkable piece of work. I admit I didn’t get to practice it as much as I originally wanted but it was more than you had intended to use it. I need to ask a favor of you. As verification of my legitimacy I am returning the case and its contents to you, and in return, I would like the item I had left in Konoha to be returned to my son; his villagers refer to him as Hisoka. I apologize for not being able to meet you in person, but as of late that is no longer a possibility. 

					- Azure” _

_______________________________________________

I dunno but i think that was an improvement from the original. 

[Old comment no longer applies] 

If you're still interested in this fanfiction please post feedback, i always appreciate it.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry for the immense delay, I'm not ACTUALLY taking a break from writing. I'm just having a great deal of trouble trying to brainstorm [specifically] how chapter 9 will be written. I know what the chapter is going to be 'in general' but i'm looking for an opening that i can really get 'excited'** about.c


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 15, 2008)

I was planning on posting a full length fraction of chapter 9 which would have taken up a full post space [as close to the character limit as possible] But since i do not think i'll be close to finishing that today, i'll give a little bit less of what i have on a good ending. This is only a small part of chapter IX 
__________________________________________

*Chapter IX:
Assassin-Azure, Friends or Foes?*​
A little more than an hour had passed since the fight between Makaze and Neji. Kakashi was once again in the Hokage’s office, there to describe what had happened. The Hokage had finished reading the letter addressed to him and lowered the small piece of paper from his eye level, revealing the stupefied look upon his face. 

_“I had thought he was related, but not this much so… His son? I had thought that went against their tradition. Then again, a lot of this goes against their tradition.”_ The Hokage thought to himself. _“What is someone like the Assassin doing running errands for the Azure? Why would those two men be working together? , that makes no sense. None of it makes any sense.” _

“That’s everything I know, Is there anything else you need?” Kakashi asked. By now he had figured there was no point in asking the Hokage what he felt about the matter, or for any more information than he was already prepared to give. He was only there to provide information and accept orders. This was awfully annoying because he had many questions of his own in his mind.

“Yes, given the way you handled that situation, I am guessing you were unable to question Makaze where he got my— the violin case, or what relation he has to the person who wrote this letter or the person who delivered it, that is assuming they are not the same person. I need you to speak to Makaze again and ask him what he knows before I take any action” The Hokage explained. 

“I apologize; I wanted to move quickly only because, finding him was incredibly difficult.” 

“You also said that you found him standing out in the open, for a considerable amount of time, not moving at all.” The Hokage raised an eyebrow at his strange contradictory statements. 

“Finding him like that took me by surprise, because he had removed all traces of movement. No tracks, motion vibrations or sounds what-so-ever.” 

_“It might not have been him that had covered himself that then.”_  The Hokage thought to himself. _“Kakashi had said the assassin was there when Makaze and Neji were fighting, It’s likely he instigated the incident, so it’s possible he could have covered Makaze’s tracks when he ran away. Only to put him back in plain sight, with a message for me. He must have told Makaze something that would make this clearer.”_ 

“I see… I wouldn’t treat a detail like that too seriously, but I think Makaze might know more. You said you weren’t entirely sure of his emotional status when you found him, since you pacified him immediately, but he didn’t have the stance of someone who was in extreme agitation nor did his heart rate indicate a considerable degree of stress; I would treat that as a good sign, he may have already been in a position to negotiate with you before you knocked him out, in which case you would need only to apologize for… overreacting, in order to get him to talk. Anyway, ask him what he knows, then come back to me. Incase this boy does turn out to be the Azure’s Son; I’ll procure the item mentioned in the get it for you; it should be in our vault somewhere… That is all.” The Hokage placed the note on his desk and sat, pondering curiously to himself. And Kakashi walked out of the room without saying another word.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 22, 2008)

I finally just finished catching up..
Sorry, ive been quite busy lately..

But your chapters are amazing..
I like how you've made this all quite interesting..

Everything from the Makaze x Neji fight, 
to the violin coming from no where..
Now, i get why you chose the title more than i did..

Anyways, i'll be waiting for another chapter..


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 23, 2008)

This part is entirely dialogue, and the next few parts are pretty much dialogue also. Some people like that kind of thing, I personally don?t, dialogue is my weakness mostly because properly adding the speakers emotions is difficult. I would have written more, but my mind is so distracted and this is about the length of 2 pages, which is satisfactory. Hopefully if feedback starts coming back I?ll start writing faster and less distracted. 

?WHAT?! What do you mean I can?t see him!? Ino Yamanaka yelled. She and two other Leaf Village Chounins were standing by the apartment door of Makaze. 

?We?ve been given orders not to let anyone leave or enter the room complex. And please keep your voice down, we?ve been told the guest inside is sleeping.? Explained one of the Chounins. 

?Wha-Why? What happened.? Ino asked concernedly, lowering her voice. 

?We haven?t been given any information on that. Even if we did, we couldn?t tell you. You don?t need to worry though, he?s in good hands.? Said the other.

?Pfft? Fine.? She folded her arms and started to walk away. 

?And don?t even think of trying to get in through the window, it?s happened before and if _you_ try it, we promise you regret it.? One of Chounin warned. The other looked at him and they laughed mischievously. 

?As if I?d resort to something so low class!? She retorted back. _?Damnit! There goes that idea.?  _

Ino continued to walk towards the stairs with her arms folded. Once she reached the stairs junction she was stopped. 

?You too?? Sakura asked. She was leaning against the wall with her arms folded disapprovingly. Naruto was distantly next to her, sitting on the ground with his hand covering his right eye with a look of pain on his face. 

?If you?re talking about those two guys over there, then yes. They wouldn?t let me in either.? Ino mumbled. She then noticed Naruto was covering his eye. 

?Why are you doing that?? Ino asked rudely. Naruto removed his hand to reveal his eye had been blackened.  

?Pfft I should have known you were the one who tried getting in through the window.?

?Don?t look at me.?  He muttered angrily, nudging his head subtly in Sakura?s direction. Ino took notice and turned to Sakura. 

?Sakura! _You_ went in through the window?! Why?? She asked in disbelief. 

?Well it worked before?? Sakura muttered under her breath, avoiding eye contact. 

?It what??

?Nothing; never mind.? Sakura said curtly. 

?So then where did you get that black eye Naruto?? Ino asked. Naruto said nothing, but once again nudged his head in Sakura?s direction. 

?Figures.? Ino thought to herself. A long silence of glances took place between the three. Finally Ino spoke again. 

?Well could either of you _at least_ tell me what?s been going on? I mean, do either of you know why they?ve got Makaze locked up in his own apartment?? Naruto and Sakura looked at eachother. 

?You tell him.? Said Sakura. ?After all, you were the one who was there when it happened.?

?Fine?.? Naruto mumbled ?I wasn?t really there when it happened, But it looked like Makaze and Neji had gotten themselves into a fight??

?Oh, I get it.? Ino interrupted. Neji knocked out Makaze and that?s why he was brought here right?? 

?No.? 

?He won.? Naruto and Sakura said in unison. 

?You?re kidding? He won?? Both of them nodded, and Ino realized it wasn?t a joke. ?But how??

?Only Kakashi sensei and Sasuke saw the fight, and both of them have disappeared.? Naruto explained. ?I have no idea how it happened. Afterwards Makaze took off; I didn?t even get the chance to look at him after the fight.?

_?I remember one time in the academy? Kiba attacked Neji and Neji took him down without even trying. To think that, strange but kindhearted boy could beat someone like Neji. It?s... unreal.?_  She thought to herself. 

?So, Then what happened.? Ino asked, with an apprehensive quavering in her voice. 

?We don?t know.? Sakura replied regretfully. 

?Kakashi went after him alone, I haven?t seen or heard of him since.? Naruto muttered. 

?You guys think? maybe  he?s still on the run?? Ino asked.

?Then why would they be guarding his apartment if he?s not inside.? Naruto questioned.

?Obviously, to make you guys and anyone else think that he?s in here, a decoy basically.? Ino explained. 

?No, he?s in there. I can tell.? Sakura said softly. 

?Tell, how?? Ino and Naruto asked in unison. 

?I can just, tell. I can feel it.?

?Pfft yah right, so you?ve acquired a sixth sense overnight. I call it wishfull thinking.? Ino joked. But Sakura wasn?t joking, and Ino realized this when she saw the certainty in Sakura?s face. 

?Uh, Sakura, is there something you wanted to tell me?? Ino asked. 

?Naruto, could you leave me and Ino alone for awhile?? Said Sakura, turning to Naruto. He grumbled, but the swelling in his eye reminded him what would happen if he refused. He disgustedly picked himself up 

?I?m gonna go meet up with Shikamaru and Chouji, this is getting boring.? Said Naruto as he headed down the stairs. 

To be continued?


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmm.. Good Job!! You write dialogue well..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 24, 2008)

I only read up to chapter 5 but this is sweet!Keep going!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> I only read up to chapter 5 but this is sweet!Keep going!



Thanks! it's nice to hear that I'm getting some new readers. 

_____________________________________________________________

Here's what i think is the end of chapter 9. I'm pretty sure the next part will be the begining section to chapter 10. Making this chapter relatively small. 


?You really like him, don?t you?? Ino asked as she moved closer to Sakura. 

?Yah?? Sakura nodded, with a faint but guilty smile on her face. 

?More than you?re telling me.? Said Ino, eyes narrowed, with a fiendish grin on her face.

?More than I?d care to tell.? Replied sakura, looking away. 

?Oh come on! You can tell me.? Ino reassured. 

?Well? Earlier this morning I snuck into his apartment.?

?Oooo!? Ino yasped with excitement then clasped her mouth with her hands.  ?Get out, you didn?t?... So then what happened??

?Well, I had thought that if I cleaned his room for him he might, be more interpreted in me?? Remembering the event, the smile fell from her face, and Ino saw it. 

?It didn?t work as you planned, I?m guessing.? She said somberly. 

?Well, no. He? took it offensively.?

?Why?? Sakura didn?t answer back. He just stared off. Half of her thought she didn?t know the answer, the other half knew it and found it to guilt inspiring to accept. 

?You can tell me, I Don?t care, really I don?t.? Said Ino, desperately wanting to know. 

?I? just think that the lesson to be learned was that he just wasn?t ready.? Sakura said quietly. She then nodded and continued more strongly. ?He doesn?t know me well enough to understand. I?m going to get to know him better, then maybe he?ll show an interest.? 

?I see?? Ino replied. ?Well, good luck with that. If it does work out, the two of you together would probably be a cute couple. My parents are probably wondering why I haven?t gotten back to the flower shop to get ready for my shift yet, seeing as it?s in ten minutes. So I?m going to go.? She gave a polite smile.


?Wait, I just realized, when did you meet Makaze?? Sakura asked, looking up at Ino suspiciously.

?Me? Well, I? Naruto introduced me to him. You can ask him yourself. The five of us, Him, Naruto, myself and my teammates had breakfast together. It was very informal, trust me.? She said nervously.?

?Alright, bye.? Sakura replied and continued staring out in thought. Ino then left down the stairs the same was as Naruto. Heading down the stairs she sighed, remembering what Shikamaru had told her earlier that day came back into her mind.....

__________________________________________________________

?Ino, now that Makaze and Naruto are gone we need to talk about your little game.? Said Shikamaru. 

?Would you stop calling it a game? It?s not funny.? Said Ino, folding her arms in disapproval. Shikamaru sighed. 

?It _is_ a game to you and I am not trying to be funny. Just hear me out.? He stopped. Ino did not reply, then he continued. ?Listen, M told me himself that he only has intentions of being friends with Sakura.? Shikamaru explained.

?Oh? And what did he say his thoughts on me were?? Shikamaru sighed again. 

?You don?t understand, there?s more. Makaze is? a bit of a late bloomer.? 

?What do you mean?? Ino asked, perplexed.

?Spelling out everything for you is so troublesome. He doesn?t _understand _what it is you and Sakura may feel about him. He just doesn?t _get it_. He?s either forgotten or spent most of his life completely sheltered from that sort of concept. He?d never catch on to what you and Sakura might be trying to do. Do you get it yet?? 

?Oh?? Ino replied. Understanding what he meant. ?I guess, I guess that makes sense. Judging by how he acted.?

?I think you could do Sakura, Makaze, and yourself a favor by either avoiding him entirely or, as he wants, become friends. And inform Sakura to do the same. He?s just not old enough.?

?But? Didn?t you boys always find girls annoying when you were younger? Makaze, he?s not like that. ? Said Ino nervously. 

?If you hadn?t noticed, I still do.?

_?Maybe I should have told her.?_ Ino thought to herself. She then shook her head. _?No way? If I did she?d think that I was lying to scare her away from Makaze. That?s what I?d think if I were her. She?ll have to learn it on her own? At least this way Sakura can try to get what she wants and I?ll have Sasuke-kun all to myself.? _Thinking about it made her feel no better about herself.

_?But would happen if, the two of them actually did manage??_ Jealousy and competition were two things that Ino were very much familiar with. But for the first time since Ino met Sasuke, a green eyed monster had turned it?s head in another direction.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, this chapter was quite detailed..
Well, all your chapters pretty much are.. 

I like how you put Ino in this chapter a lot..
Most people think her as an over-obsessive bitch.. 
I like your version of her.. 

Anyways, Great job!!  (again)


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Wow, this chapter was quite detailed..
> Well, all your chapters pretty much are..
> 
> I like how you put Ino in this chapter a lot..
> ...



She's one of the least covered characters in the series i beleive, which makes her characteristics open to interpretation.


----------



## Nelo (Aug 25, 2008)

A Gary-Stu story... woohoo!

Allow me to explain why Fanfics are unnecessary and I don't want to hear them. Don't take it personally, but I had to have some example.

It's like playing with your dolls: It may be fun for yourself, but it seems childish to other peoples. Hey, I have my fantasies too, but I keep them to myself. Because there are people who might or might not think it's weird.

It doesn't matter how well-written it is or how many words you used or how developed the characters are. In the end, it boils down to mere doll-games.

If you want to know exactly what I mean, look at this:

[YOUTUBE]VVkya9tUZ0g[/YOUTUBE]

This is any fanfic-writer in the entire world (to me).


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2008)

Nelo said:


> A Gary-Stu story... woohoo!
> 
> Allow me to explain why Fanfics are unnecessary and I don't want to hear them. Don't take it personally, but I had to have some example.
> 
> ...



Going by your criteria, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Chronicles of Narnia, Star Wars, Star Trek, Halo, Final Fantasy, and virtually every human expression of a non real existence is a waste of time. The only difference i can find between my work and theirs is that mine is of lower quality and isn't going to end up with me becoming fabulously wealthy. 

As for running the risk of being riddiculed for creating an uninteresting false scenario, i think there's always a risk. But so far over 80% of the people who bothered to vote for this fanfiction would disagree with you on it being a waste of time. And i'm not even certain that you read thew fanfiction itself. 

That includes Naruto itself, the maker based most of his own ideas off of other peoples works. For example, Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru are not original characters, they are in fact based off of a japanese folklore. Infact, Star wars could be called fanfiction of Star Trek, and Star Trek could be called Fanfiction of Flash gordon. And Flash gordon could be called fanfiction of Greek mythology. 

But thanks for being honest.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 2, 2008)

As of now work on the story will be suspended indefinitely. School work and a general disinterest in Naruto are the reason


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 1, 2008)

It's been almost exactly a month since my last Addition to this thread. Anyway... I was considering resuming work on this fanfiction, continuing from where i left off. 

I'm, first, curious to know if anyone is interested in such a thing happening again.

I haven't really payed any attention to the anime or manga, though i might start to update myself [i have a long way to go, and unfortunately, very little spare time to dedicate to getting updated. But i'd like to atleast try.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess not, i'd like to still maybe finish chapter ten. Maybe, somehow, find a way to get the story to end in the last chapter. [Even though it just began]


----------



## AkosS (Oct 4, 2008)

wow...just finished reading (started yesterday) this is really good pls, continue the story...i can't wait what happens next


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2008)

I want more chappys.I just could not read so much in the time i have on the comp.
i have finished ch10.This is going along great!dont give up on it yet,it could be something very good!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 4, 2008)

Chapter 10? i don't even recall writing a chapter 10. I beleive that last one i had written was chapter 9.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2008)

I messed the numerals.Sorry i meant 9.


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 5, 2008)

More? Please!! Soon!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 5, 2008)

Short Conclusion to Chapter 9....

Opening his eyes for the first time since he had been knocked out, the first thing that came to Makaze?s mind, strangely enough, was the appreciable intricacy of the design on his bedroom ceiling. Perhaps it was only by his own imagination, but the rough outline that had been etched into the ceiling itself seemed to resemble a dense garden of some sort, it was very calming. For a few seconds he lay there on the bed awake, but motionless, and staring upward, until something within himself reminded him what had just happened to him earlier. Slowly tilting his head to his right, Makaze gazed at the alarm clock on the nightstand. It was 2:00. 

?Glad to see you?re finally awake.? Makaze had enough experience by now that he recognized the voice; Kakashi had been leaning against one of the walls of the room, across from the bed. He had that same strange small book in his hand. Slowly and deliberately Makaze pulled himself upright on the bed, Kakashi put the book under his jacket and at last the two of them met eye to eye. There was a brief silence, and then Makaze spoke. 

?Are you the one who knocked me out?? Makaze asked.

?I?m sorry; I couldn?t let you get away. It would have endangered your safety.?

?No, there?s no need to apologize. I understand. Rather, a serious apology on my part is in order. In fact, I believe I owe you and your village an apology on three accounts. I brought unnecessary harm to one of your genin, fled when I should have stayed, and well? The third time is for not apologizing sooner. I?ve dishonored myself and my hosts enough already. It?s not the same as yelling at someone.? Makaze spoke softly.

?Yet you don?t look like you feel as guilty as you did earlier today.? Kakashi noted. It was difficult for Makaze to tell from the tone of his voice whether this was a complement or an indictment. 

?No, and it kind of has to do with something I need to tell you.? He waited until he could tell by the look on Kakashi?s face that he was listening intently. He then explained what had happened in the forest, the run in with the Assassin, and the violin case.

??and then everything went black. I think you know what happened afterwards.? 

?I see.? Kakashi paused for a moment, wondering what he should say and what he should not. ?I appreciate you telling me this. Incase you were wondering, the violin case you mentioned, I brought it to the Hokage, for safe keeping. Once its true owner is found I?m sure he?ll let you give it back to them?? Said Kakashi quietly. ?I?m curious to know, did he say who he was or why he?s doing all of this?? 

?No.? Makaze replied calmly. ?I hardly know anything about him? No? I don?t know anything about him.?

?Did he mention anything about someone called the Azure?? Kakashi asked.

?No, I don?t? He didn?t.?  

?Is there anything else you can tell me about what happened?? 

?No, I wish I could.? Makaze sighed. 

?Very well.? Kakashi got up from off the wall and started heading towards the door, then turned around. ?Given the circumstances, I have to ask you to stay in this apartment until I return with further instructions.? 

?You don?t trust me, do you??? Makaze asked coldly. 

?I?m sorry; it?s for your own safety.? He replied apologetically, and then exited the room. Makaze wanted to get up and try to convince him there was nothing wrong, but he knew that was a losing battle, and remembered what the Assassin had told him earlier that day. 

_?They?re good people? I wouldn?t trust myself either.? _ And with that he laid his head back down and resumed staring at the ceiling. 

End of Chapter 9...

Chapter 10 will be a considerable longer and less partitioned Chapter, the plot should flow much better if i do it properly. I'm aiming to have it finished by next Sunday night.  This chapter by the whole was poorly written.


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 5, 2008)

"This chapter by the whole was poorly written."

NO NO NO NO  It was good!!! 

Glad to see your chappies again!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 12, 2008)

Chapter X:  The First Memory ​
*What is so special about the assassin's special training?*

The sound was but subtle and soft vibrations at first. It was Feint, as if the listener was not yet well acquainted to it. Gradually, though, Makaze could comprehend the sound of a body of water rolling back and forth across a threshold of sand. Then a second sound emerged, that of seagulls squawking in the distance, and then the discreet but clear euphony of wind. 

Makaze wasn’t particularly aware of whether or not he was awake or asleep, and any fact concerning where one is or what they are doing becomes irrelevant when one is lying on the threshold of consciousness. As such, it wasn’t until a smell crossed Makaze’s nose that ‘awoke’ him to the activity that was going on around him. 

_“S… Saltwater?” _ He wondered confusedly. “_Konhona’s not near the ocean… I hope the ventilations not broken, especially when I’m stuck here like this.”_ He rolled over on his side out of discomfort. Grasping the ground while doing so, the texture in his hand was not that of sheets…
_“What the hell… What did I just touch?”_ Makaze opened his eyes; He was laying in the middle of a field of grass. And it was clear he was no longer in his apartment. Turning on his side again, this time looking at the sky, he could see no bedroom ceiling, only that of a morning sky, one that seemed more majestic and pure than any he had seen before. 

“Makes you feel like a kid again, doesn’t it?”

Makaze tilted his head forward towards the source of the sound. And as expected there was the assassin, wearing his same white garbs with the hood which continued to reveal the larger portion of his face. But there was one difference, this time the words sounded like Makaze heard them, not being spoken into his mind, but Makaze had yet to discover this distinction. 

“Good morning, sort of.” Said the odd man offering his hand out to pull Makaze from off the ground. 

“Where am I?” Makaze asked as he got up from the ground. The Assassin put his arm over his shoulder, which for some reason did not bother Makaze much at all, with his other arm pointing up and out to the scenery around him. 
“First start by telling me what you see…” 

“I see…”

Makaze was standing in the middle of a field of grass, and a short distance ahead was the opening to a tract of dense trees, probably the mouth of some forest. Farther in the distance one could see the expanse of tall mountains.” 

“Well, there’s a field of grass… And a forest, some mountains. But that’s geographic, this can’t possibly be Kohona… Is this a dream?” Makaze asked confoundly. 

“No no, don’t ask me, that’s cheating. Figure it out for yourself. You’re only getting half the picture…” The Assassin replied. 
“Half of the…” Makaze wasn’t entirely sure if that was literal or philosophical, first assuming the former he hesitantly turned himself around to face the other direction. 
“…Picture.”  

	Indeed, half, if not more than half of the picture that had been missing was now brought to Makaze’s attention. In front of him, several feet away, stood a wooden structure, a house. It was large but at a glance had a humble feeling to it. The exterior was poorly painted but the tan and light red colors seemed to match the surroundings well, and created a friendly nature to the building. Makaze hadn’t realized how familiar this nature had been to him until that very moment when he laid eyes in the house. 

	In one glance, a flood of thoughts remerged in the dormant quarters of his mind. The doorsteps, and the wind chimes that played above them, the garden at the side of the house, surrounded by a picket fence, every square foot of the property, Makaze knew it all so well. 

	“This… Place…. It was my old home. I…” He struggled to find the words to answer the Assassin’s question. Who understood Makaze’s thoughts better than he himself could convey in words. 

“You were raised here.” Said the Assassin, finishing the sentence. “Nearly, since the day you were… created. Come, we have more to see, let’s resume.” 

“But wait!” Makaze yelled. “I mean… I was in my apartment a few minutes ago, What country is this? How did you bring me here?!” Makaze asked in excitement. The Assassin chuckled, he then turned to Makaze. 

“I didn’t  _teleport_ you here if that’s what you were thinking.”  Makaze had then noticed when looking at the assassin that the revealed lower half of his face had moved, something he had not yet seen. His speech also seemed audible rather than the strange transcendent echo of thought that he had gotten accustomed to after the last two times they met. 

“You’re lips; you’re talking to me, for real this time. What’s with the change?” Makaze asked curiously. 

“You are correct, almost. But why is how I chose to communicate with you that important.”

“It’s important if you insist on keeping it a secret.” Makaze replied curtly.

“A very interesting way of looking at it.” Said the Assassin politely, “However, it’s not ‘important’ in the sense that you’re probably thinking.   

“What do you mean?” Makaze asked. 

“You’re smart; I was hoping maybe you could deduce on your own the answer to that question… Like I said we have more to see, come this way…” The Assassin began walking towards the house, and Makaze hurried off after him, and pondered to himself what the Assassin could be talking about. He then remembered what he had been told earlier. 

_“I’ll give you your first memory tonight, and you’ll then understand why you need training” _

“You didn’t teleport me anywhere…” Makaze muttered. “None of this is real at all..." He paused.

"Because It's a memory.” 


_____________________________

Sorry guys, but my promise of a completed chapter by the end of the week was completely misleading. At best i can only do about 2 pages a week, given my busy schedule. This particular chapter wasn't my best writing; but i still think it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 14, 2008)

it was.Great job!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 14, 2008)

I had plans to work on a chapter today... unfortunately i've been foiled [and owned] by my homework. I've been working on it since  i got home and i've only got 2 more hours before i can go to bed. I'm going to shut up now and get to work so maybe i can get some writing done for the last 30-20 minutes i'll have before then... But i won't be able to make any updates for atleast 4-5 days, probably the next update will be Sunday; especially if i keep getting assigned homework at the present level.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 20, 2008)

?Correct again,? The assassin replied contently, stopping with him.. ?But that doesn?t _really_ answer your question, does it?? 

?No? But, if this is a memory, then all of this is going on?? Makaze was about to answer. 

?In your head, exactly.? The assassin interrupted. ?And therefore??

?You?re still talking to me in my head, only this time I can see it instead of hear it.?  

?Let me add that you can also feel it, smell it, and taste it. 

?But how do you do all of this? How did you find my memories, and how exactly did I lose them?? Makaze asked with insatiable curiosity. 

?Those are all good questions, but I can?t answer them all, not yet at least. I can tell you this? The human sub psyche stores billions of different types of information or data the particular information we?re concerned about is anything that pertained to recollection of past events. Looking around you as you just did, every detail about this place is like a character in a book, the characters that form phrases or sentences or ideas are meaningless unless properly assembled. Three days ago your mind tried to destroy several of those pieces of data, for reasons you?ll learn soon enough, you failed to destroy them completely. I found them and, word by word, will try to restore them. Everything you see here is something you already experienced.?

?It can?t be that simple.? Said Makaze pleadingly. ?There _has_ to be some kind of justus you?re using, something powerful, maybe even forbidden. But I?ve never seen you make a single hand sign of your own.? 

?I very well could be doing hand signs under my cloak, or perhaps behind my back, if I didn?t want you to see them. But that is still an excellent observation. However??

?Don?t say it!? Makaze shook his head, frustrated, then paused and calmed himself down ?I understand. You?ll tell me later. Could you? At least tell me who you are, or what you?re name is, of the three times we?ve met I?ve never been able to call you by anything.?

?I can?t give you my life story here and now, though I plan on doing so in time. But in terms of a name?? The Assassin paused, scratching his head, a gesture Makaze had never seen him do before. ?I?ve had many titles, but I?ve never had a name.? Makaze, at hearing this, frowned. Getting any information out of this man seemed about as purposeful as squeezing water from a stone. The two continued walking towards the house, until they reached the doorstep, Makaze then stopped. 

?Then what should I call you?? Makaze asked, impatiently. 

??Chijin? Said the Assassin. ?My name is Chijin.? _[Chijin: Friend-Acquaintance] _

?Chijin-_Sama_ then?? 

?No, Not Sama or Sensei, no honorifics what-so-ever. Just Chijin. It?s informal but I give you permission to use it that way. I don?t mind.? He replied, chuckling. ?It serves the purpose you?re looking for.?

?Ok? Chijin.? Makaze replied, uncomfortably. 

?If you have any other questions I?ll answer them once we finish looking through your old home. There are a few rooms you should see.? Said Chijin, reaching for the doorknob. 

?Shouldn?t we _knock _first?? Makaze asked. 

Chijin Chuckled. ?You?re confusing memories with time travel. We?re not traveling to the past, we?re revisiting events that have already taken place in our absence.? 

?I? See?? Chijin turned the knob and opened the door. Then, with the slight nod of his head, gestured Makaze inside. 

This was a short addition, the next one should finish this chapter up. I had thought this chapter would be longer, i guess not.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Nov 4, 2008)

Really sorry about not being able to make a single addition to the story this month, If you are currently 'awaiting' another release to this chapter please don't, you'll be waiting yourself to death. I do plan on doing some writing today if i have the time, if being the operative term, lately I've been very busy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nah, its fine, I just read this today actually....stupid homework.GAH!


----------



## xxAkasunaxx (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep writing, you have potential. <3


----------



## InfallibleImam (Nov 28, 2008)

?Come, let?s explore the interior of your old home? After you.? Chijin, shifted his attention to the Doorknob, as did Makaze. The object, for all it?s observed qualities, was no different from the door to which it was attached. both were wooden and of a dark red color, both looked old as well. But the doorknob had some unmarked quality by which Makaze could not identify or explain. Though he fixated his glance upon it for only a short moment, in that short second he himself felt completely consumed by the image of it. 

?Something wrong?? Chijin asked. The sound of his voice broke the spell and Makaze flinched.

?No, nothing? Just an odd feeling.? He shook his head a bit and reached out for the object, then, slowly and daintily, turned it, and lightly pushed the heavy door open. 

Makaze took a few steps inside, and before looking around the first thing he noticed was the floor, wearing nothing but his pajamas and having no shoes, walking on the grass was more comfortable than walking on the wooden surface, which Makaze felt immediately. Looking down at the floor, Makaze noted was arguably a motley patchwork of uneven planks with gaps only wide enough to irritate the individual walking on them; he then lifted his head and looked around. 
The room which Makaze was standing in was a collection of mats centered around a small coffee table, on which lay a pile of books.  The walls were also wooden, though the planks were placed rather evenly in contrast to the floor. Everything about the paint job itself was equally as much of a disaster, starting with the color, which was green, as well as the coarse and uneven paint job, and the spots of unpainted wood exposed themselves; everything about it made it as equally irritating to the eyes as the floor was to his bare feet. Furniture and some wall ornaments like pictures and shelves were very sparsely applied in the main room and its corridors, and did little to soften the whole artistic debacle. 
But for the first time, in a very long time, he felt happy, extremely happy. 

?A dreadfully poorly designed place, the builder was a Shinobi, not an architect. And, as the stereotype goes, Men know nothing about decorating.? Chijin remarked to him, chuckling. ?But I can imagine, ever still, that you feel the warmth that childhood is most commonly associated with. It makes that prison cell in Konoha?

?Yeah?? Makaze replied in an amused sort of tone. ?But I like it more here.?

?Ahh I see? So you are starting to remember your childhood. Before loss.?

?Loss?? Makaze turned to him, confused.

?The? Loss of your memories.? He replied awkwardly. ?You have  noticed that this room has three doors, not including the one we just came through?? He lifted his arm and a finger pointed out from his sleeve to the right. ?That one there leads to the kitchen, bedroom, and a few other minor rooms. Right now, we?re not interested in that place; although we can visit it later if you like. Right now, we?re interested in that door.? He pointed forward. ?It?s your old training room.?

?What?s the door on the left then?? Makaze asked. Chijin paused before answering.

?Nothing of particular importance to you, not yet at least. We?re going to check that area of the house later; you don?t actually see that until you?re older.? 

?But why?? Makaze was about to ask, then cut himself off. ?Nevermind, I know what you?re gonna say.? 

Chijin Chuckled. ?Come then.? The two of them passed over the seats to the other side of the room, before Makaze could reach for the door, Chijin put his arm in front of him. 
?Stop.? He said.

?Wha??

?Before you do that, close your eyes and listen. Try to? _hear,_ something.? Makaze had enough experience now that he knew not to ask questions, he obeyed, slowly shutting his eyes and waiting to hear something. 

First, silence. Then something, indistinguishable, but a noise, unsure if it was in his mind or if it was real. Then, as it got louder, he knew it was there.?


_?E?t? N??..n? ?v? T?v.? Th?n?? _

It was soft voice, speaking something, but still too muffled for Makaze to understand what it was. 

_?F?t.en? Fi?en? Sixt?? .eve?en? ..ght.en? Ni.?en? Tw?y? Tw..t.-.ne??
_
As the voice grew louder Makaze could better distinguish it; seeming to take a rhythm, slow, steady, and deliberate, but it was still too soft to decipher the meaning. However, Makaze had a growing intuition that he knew exactly what was happening.

?Twenty-Two? Twenty-Three? Twenty-Four? Twenty Five?Twenty Six? Twenty Seven??

?Counting, I hear counting.? Makaze heard, quite distinctly, the voice of a young child one that sounded oddly familiar.

?Open your eyes.? Chijin instructed. The door was now opened.  The room had the appearance of a standard Dojo with all the traditional amenities, equipment, mirrors, mats, and the like, though the equipment looked considerably better kept than what he had seen in the previous room, the mirrors had no cracks and the mats had no tears in them. 

There were two figures standing in the room. A very tall man, wearing traditional Cloud Village uniforn, young, maybe in his thirties with rich brown eyes and black hair kept tied behind his back. His arms folded at ease behind his back, and his hands locked and motionless. He stood there observing the other figure.

?That?s?? Makaze didn?t speak, he didn?t have the words to do so. 

___________________________________________________________

It didn't take me over a month to write this, it actually only took me about an hour, I'll try to start returning to a regular issue of 2 microsoft 12 font pages per day.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Nov 30, 2008)

It was a boy of maybe seven of eight years old; his hair was the exact same light color as Makaze?s, though his was combed back neatly. And in virtually all other respects, the boys dimensions resembled a smaller, but identical, version of Makaze. He had on a dark brown training robe with a green trimmed collar. This boy was kicking into the air repeatedly, each kick identical as the last, and counted off accordingly. 

?Thirty? Thirty-one?? 

?Drills? Ha?? He chuckled briefly. ?Let?s have a closer look, shall we?? Leading the befuddled Makaze by the shoulder, Chijin walked over closer to the two individuals, who did not react or even seem to notice their presence. 

?They won?t react to us.? Chijin assured. 

?Is he??? Makaze finally opened his mouth to speak.

?Shh? just listen?? Makaze, grudgingly, turned back to the two individuals. He couldn?t help but feel intimidated; strangely enough, he didn?t know why. 

	The boy was at thirty-five when he stopped. 

	?Takana-Sensei.? He said ?Where?s Hakoto-san? Isn?t he ten minutes late already?? 

	?Who?s Hako?? Makaze was about to ask, but Chijin shushed him again. 

	?He said he didn?t feel well, and so he asked if he could opt out of morning drills. I didn?t see why not.? Replied the older man, whose name, it seemed, was Takana. ?It?s not like he has any reason to lie about that sort of thing, he seems to enjoy doing drills.? 

	?Is he sick or something?? the boy asked. 

	?He didn?t look sick, he didn?t say he was sick either; he just said that he didn?t feel well.? Said Takana. 

	?He?s been doing that a lot lately.? The boy mumbled.

	?What do you mean?? Takana?s stern stature broke off and he moved closer to the boy who was now standing frozen. 

	?Well?? His voice trailed off as he looked down at the floor. 

	?Hisoka, Hisoka look at me.? He said sternly. ?If there?s something going on with your brother that you think is a problem you need to tell me; it could be serious.? 

	?MY BROTHER?!?!? Makaze turned and shouted at Chijin, who did not respond, let alone react to his voice. He quickly realized Chijin wouldn?t respond, his only purpose here was to listen to what was going on.

Except he couldn?t simply listen, at that moment too many thoughts were flooding his head. Makaze had never until that moment even considered the thought of having a brother; he knew what a sibling was, but thus far everyone he knew in Konoha didn?t have one, Sasuke didn?t, Naruto didn?t, Sakura didn?t? Then again, Makaze considered, he had never asked anyone if they had siblings, he had never considered the thought of it, which was what was most shocking.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2008)

BROTHER!? Nice job.......I wonder how this will fit into the later memories.


----------



## AkosS (Dec 22, 2008)

Pleaase...continue it


----------



## Rinme (Dec 23, 2008)

Great work : )


----------



## InfallibleImam (Dec 30, 2008)

??Sometimes there are days when he?s really irritable, he doesn?t talk to be and grumbles, other times when he wakes up in the morning he?ll be? very tired? and sort of red around his eyes.? Hisoka explained using his own hand motions. ?Really red and? heavy looking.?

?The word you?re looking for is fatigued I think? is that it? Is he having trouble sleeping?? Takana asked.

?That? I think so. And?? Hisoka was about to speak, then flinched and stopped himself. 

?And?? Takana raised his eyebrow

?? One time it was late at night and Hakoto woke me up? he had grabbed my shoulders and was shaking me and crying, except he wasn?t? sad or anything, he had this odd look in his face and he would be telling me how glad he is to see me because I wasn?t hurt or anything. I kept insisting there was nothing dangerous but he wouldn?t have it? he kept going on about how real ?it? was?

?It?? Makaze asked aloud.

 ?? the thing is, he never told me what ?It? is, and when I ask him about it he tells me that he doesn?t know what I?m talking about? he?s so weird sometimes.?

?And he?s crying??? Takana asked in a low voice. 

?Yes.?

?Anything else??

?? I don?t know anything else. Can you please not tell Hakoto I told you this? I don?t want him to be angry at me.?

?No? of course not, what we spoke about is between us.? Takana replied, his face filled with contemplations of that made him fearful ?Hisoka, go back to your room. I need some time to? Think, you?re dismissed for the next two hours.?

?Where will you be incase I need you?? Hisoka asked.

?Upstairs; you know the rules, don?t looking for me, just yell from the bottom of the hall, and I?ll hear you. But please, only do so if you really need something.?

?Yes Takana-sensei.? Hisoka quickly walked off, Makaze watched him pass his gaze but quickly moved his gaze over to Takana, who stood frozen in the room for a few seconds, then slowly exited the room. Sighing as he passed through the doorway from which Makaze and Chijin had entered. 

At last the two were alone again, and there was a brief silence. 

?Well? I hope you are starting to see why I don?t dump all of the information in one sitting. Even if I ease you in this way it?s still difficult, and the worst has far been reached. If you?d like to call it quits for the night then??

?No, it?s fine.? Makaze interrupted. ?Keep going, I?m ready.?

?Very well. Now that you?ve met Hisoka and you?re sensei, we should visit Hakoto now.? Immediately after speaking those words Makaze blinked and in the instant of closing his eyes, upon opening them, he was no longer in the training room, he was back outside. The contrast in light hit his eyes so suddenly, like the flash of a camera, that he threw his face away from the sun and drew his hand in front of his face. 

?Gah! How the heck did you?? Makaze shouted but was quickly interrupted. 

?Your mind isn?t forced to obey the same rules that apply in reality, you don?t HAVE to walk out the front door and around the side of your house to see your backyard if you don?t want to, you can just BE there, In less than the blink of an eye; as long as you will for it to be that way.? Chijin expained.

Makaze mumbled incoherently in response, slowly lowering his arm and observing his surroundings. He was standing on sandy that was peppered with  smooth black bolders  and in front of him a few feet away was the shoreline, and beyond laid an expanse of ocean with no obstructions in sight. He turned his head around and saw behind him was the back of his old home.

?A pretty beautiful image if I don?t say so myself?? Chijin commented as he stood next to Makaze, his arms folded. ?Up till that horizon lies the sea of the east??

?And what?s beyond the horizon?? Makaze asked curiously. 

?Your future? I believe.? Chijin replied. Makaze?s face scrunched, the vagueness made him feel uneasy. He knew what Chijin would say if he asked what he meant about it, so he didn?t. 

So where?s Hakot? I mean where?s my brother? I don?t see him anywhere?? 

?Are you so certain he?s your brother?? Chijin asked.

?What do you mean?? Makaze asked. There was no response.

?Well?? Makaze turned his head to Chijin, but he was not there.  ?Blasted! Where did he go now?? He sighed.

?There?s probably a reason for it? There usually is? I?ve just got to figure out what.? He kept quiet, scratching his head and thinking to himself. Then, a small noise was heard too soft to tell where it came from. 

?Uh? Hello?? Makaze called out. _?Oh, right? Nobody can hear me, even if they were there.?_  He heard the sound again, it sounded like a scratching noise, as if the sand was moving, and it was coming from behind a large boulder which was nearly at Makaze?s height. 

_?Hmmm??_ Makaze kept slowly towards the source of the noise, till he was directly in front of the boulder.

Makaze then heard another noise, this time, a mumbling. He clenched his fist over his chest and leaned heavily against the bolder; not in anger, but in apprehension, readying himself for whatever was on the other side. He then slowly climbed onto the boulder and crawled to the other side. 

Then, only a foot or two below him, he saw him. He looked identical to the Boy Makaze had seen earlier, though his hair from Makaze?s birds eye view looked messier. The child was sitting on the ground in a fetal position, with one hand grasping a rather long twig that he was drawing circles in the ground with, occasionally stabbing the sand with it; which had been the source of that small grinding noise in the sand. The other hand tightly grasped a wrinkled piece of paper. 

?A twin?? Makaze muttered aloud. 

?Wha?? The boy on the ground heard Makaze?s voice and looked upward, briefly making eye contact with Makaze. This caught Makaze completely off guard and he scrambled backward in shock and fear; but the smooth surface of the bolder was not easy to keep balance on, and so he fell off, tumbling to his side and crashing into the sand. 

?Ugghk Yuck!? Makaze quickly got up, spitting out sand and rubbing his hands and face off as best he could. The child had gotten up as well, and turned around the corner of the boulder as Makaze was getting up off the ground. Now the two stared at one another again?

?How did you find me here?? They both asked each other in unison.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Dec 31, 2008)

“You weren’t supposed to see me!” They both replied, again in unison.

“What do you mean? It was obvious you were there!” the two of them yelled agitatedly. 

“Hisoka… you look different.” Hakoto slowly walked around Makaze, wincing. “You got taller all of a sudden… Wait! I get it… you’re using that Henge thing you showed me earlier…”

“What? No I’m not…” Makaze paused, he didn’t want to have to say his name, and he was already in an incredibly awkward position. 

“You’re not Hisoka… Then…” Hakoto continued to circle around Makaze suspiciously. Then suddenly he stopped, his eyes widened and he took a few steps back, his chest convulsed and then hysterically he muttered. 

“…You’re him, aren’t you?” Makaze opened his mouth to speak but Hakoto quickly interrupted him. 

“No… NO! I WON’T LET YOU HURT ME OR MY BROTHER AGAIN!” He screamed, the large stick was still in his hand and he raised it into the air, charging at Makaze and swinging it violently.

“Wait stop!” Makaze called out but Hakoto wouldn’t listen and continued to flail the stick, Makaze tried dodging the swipes but he’d been caught off guard.

“Stop!” He shouted again, but to no use. Makaze lost balance and fell to the ground. The child swung the stick down at his face and Makaze raised his hands to block it; the jagged edge of the Stick clawed down on the back of Makaze’s arm and left a deep cut, Makaze cursed loudly and swung his legs outward, kicking Hakoto back, then quickly got up and examined his arm. 
_
“This can’t be right…” _Makaze thought to himself. _“The pain feels so real, and he shouldn’t even see me here! This is a memory… Unless… Unless Chijin had been lying.”_ He coddled his injured left hand with his right one, from which small traces of blood were dripping from. 

“Damnit that hurt...” He mumbled. Keeping his eyes on Hakoto, who was getting up at the same time. 

“YOU SEE!” Hakoto screamed. “You lied; I _CAN_ harm you! You’re not invincible! I’LL POUND YOUR HEAD IN UNTIL YOU PROMISE NEVER TO HURT ANYONE AGAIN!”

“What are you talking about I haven’t hurt any—” He withdrew his words, he knew that wasn’t true. He remembered that he had almost killed Neji and looked down shamefully. “But he wouldn’t know that… That’s impossible; it doesn’t make sense.”

“…Just calm down, _please_.” Makaze pleaded. “Tell me what you’re talking about because I have no _IDEA_ what you’re saying…” 

“…I… I don’t trust you!” You, you look just like him! You just, just want to hurt me!” Hakoto shouted, stuttering.

“No I _don’t_. Think about it; if I did why wouldn’t I have done it already… Please tell me what’s going on. Maybe I can help.”

“I… Uh…” Hakoto’s fierce grip on the large stick loosened. “Tell me who you are first.” 

Makaze sighed. “My name is _Ma...Makaze…_ I’m supposed to be looking at a memory… This used to be my home… And—”

“But it’s my home.” Hakoto interrupted. 

“You’re just supposed to be a memory, not a real person… that’s what… He said…” Makaze looked down. None of it would make any sense to him, he just hoped he wouldn’t get attacked again. Makaze looked down at his cut arm and kept asking again and again to wake up from this crazy dream, but nothing happened. 

“So… You’re from the future.”

“Well actually, I think you’re from the past.”

“But it’s the present!” Hakoto insisted “I don’t understand you.”

“I don’t understand you either.” Makaze replied, muttering. Hakoto dropped the stick and took a few steps closer to Makaze. 

“So if you are from the future… or I’m from the past, or whatever… Who are you, exactly?" Hakoto asked  "You’re an older version of one of us, you’d have to be…”

“One of us?” 

“Yah” Hakoto nodded. “You’re either Hisoka or you’re me… It’s hard to tell; we’re identical twins. 

“I noticed…” Makaze kept staring at the cut in his arm, the pain was only getting worse. Hakoto then took notice.

“Uh… I’m sorry, for hurting you. It’s just that I thought you were…well....” 

“It’s alright...” Makaze replied quietly. “I’ve done similar stuff to people before.” 

“Can I see it?” Hakoto asked innocently. Makaze held his arm out and Hakoto took another few steps closer, this time only a foot away. He examined the cut closely. 

“Oh that’s deep! I’m so sorry! I must have really—”

“It’s ok, I should wash this out though; I don’t want it to become infected.”

“Use the sea water” Hakoto explained “The salt will make it sting but Takana sensei says it’s actually better for healing the wound or something. Come on!” Hakoto grabbed Makaze by his other arm and lead him to the water; being held like that annoyed Makaze slightly but he said nothing of it. As soon as they were knee deep in water Hakoto let go of Makaze’s hand. 

“Well… Go ahead.” Makaze knelt down and rubbed his left arm in the water, stinging his arm acutely and staining the water with red.

“So… What prompted you into hitting me in the first place?” Makaze asked as he rubbed his arm in the water.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 1, 2009)

?It?s a long story? It has to do with these dreams I?ve been having.?  Hakoto mumbled. 

?I can listen.? Makaze replied. 

?No? Just no.? Hakoto?s voice went cold. ?I don?t want to talk about it.?

?Later then??

?? I don?t ever want to talk about it. I want it to just go away.?

?Well if you keep it to yourself like you?re doing right now I doubt it will get any better?? Said Makaze. The feeling of him saying that felt strange, it was the first time he ever remembered talking to someone in a paternal manner. Hakoto looked at the ground and sighed, then looked up and changed the subject.

?Wait a minute, if you?re from the future then you should already know which one of us you are! You?re name wouldn?t be Makaze either?? Hakoto commented suspiciously. Makaze took a few steps back, fearful that he might get attacked again, and quickly testified. 

?Well that?s kind of the reason I?m here? I don?t remember who I am. I?m??

?You mean you?re an _Amnesiac_? Hisoka-chan told me about it, he read it in a book once. He?s always reading books.?

?An Amnesiac, yes.?

?Why?d you take the name Makaze? What does it mean anyway? It sounds very? I don?t know.?

?It?s not something _I _like to talk about very much. I hope you can respect that.? Makaze replied unnervingly. 

?Oh? I understand. But, wait, what about your other brother telling you who you were?? Hakoto asked excitedly with a radiant look in his face.

?What do you mean?? 

?Well think about it, let?s say you happen to be Hisoka from the future? If you lost your memories, then My future self, or Takana sensei, or someone else could have told you who you were, and you wouldn?t need to go back in time or look at memories or whatever in order to find out.?

??Well I can?t ask them? Right now I?m in Konoha? I mean, I was in Konoha, it?s hard to explain. I was in Konoha before I came here; and no one there would know who I was anyway.?

?Konoha? Never heard of it.?

?It?s in the fire country, It?s like? What the hidden village of the cloud is to you here.? 

?Oh I see! But why are you there, and why isn?t you know anyone there with you?? 

Makaze sighed and proceeded in deep detail to explain what had happened between the day he woke up and now, skipping a few minor topics he did not wish to discuss and were of little relevance.

?Pretty long story?? Hakoto commented. ?And what a crazy plot.?

?Every word of it?s true though, I wish it weren?t.?

?So that white robed guy just dumped you on the beach?? 

??Yep?? Makaze chuckled at his predicament. 

?So what are you gonna do now? You could live here, I guess? Takana sensei?s kind of strict I don?t know if he?d allow you here, but then again you are just one of us from the future.?  

?Hmm...? Makaze pondered. ?Tell me about yourself.?

?Myself? What do you want to know? Hakoto asked curiously. 

?Everything. Anything you?re comfortable of talking about of course.? Hakoto scratched his head much in the same way that Makaze had and thought for awhile. He then began to talk, first slowly, but then as he grew more comfortable; became both fluid in speech and rapid in pace. 

?Me, Takana Sensei, and Hisoka-Chan have lived here for as early as I can remember. I know that other people exist out there and everything, but believe it or not you?re the first person whose ever come here before.?

?So the three of you lived here in isolation??

?Yep pretty much. Takana-sensei visits a small village north of here every time he?s in need of supplies, usually every week or so though we?re mostly self sufficient here; we?ve got a really big garden at the side of the house. Takana sensei raised us here, a few years ago he said we?d start training earlier than regular students in the lightning country; and he says we?ve come really far. If we?re not training Takana-sensei lets us do whatever we want provided we don?t go upstairs, break anything in the house, eat any of the food without asking, or dirty up the house without cleaning it afterwards.?

?I see? What do you do in your free time then??

?Well?? Hakoto drew his hand out, counting with his fingers each thing he could list. ?My brother and I look alike but we don?t have the same hobbies and stuff. I like drawing, running, jumping, playing outdoors. Hisoka likes reading, in fact most of the time he reads and reads from one book to the next; Takana sensei buys books for him every now and then and Hisoka?s got this enormous library; there are so many different kinds, and he?s got them organized by category. I hate reading? Takana sensei makes me do it for training, but at the same time Hisoka hates training where I love to train; exercising is fun in my opinion? That?s all the stuff I can think of.?

?Do you get along with your brother very well??

?Sure we do! We just don?t get along very much, there?s a difference. Neither of us really likes what the other likes so we keep to ourselves most often. Takana sensei says we need to find friends in Kumo that have interests that are more similar to our own, which is fortunate because in a few weeks we?ll be visiting Kumo.?

?You?re headed to the Hidden village of the cloud for the first time?? Makaze asked.

?Yep! I?m really excited about it. It?s supposed to be really big and there are lots of people there; and lots of things to do. Takana sensei didn?t say how long we were staying though?? Hakoto continued talking, he told stories of his adventures with his brother, days when he was sick, when he misbehaved and was punished, and a few times when he got into arguments. But Makaze was learning more about his past faster than Hakoto was explaining it, all of the things he was being told he already remembered; but the pivotal question remained; 
_
?Which one of them am I??_

In that time the blood had washed away and the stinging had gone away. Makaze turned and looked at his arm, the wound had disappeared completely. 

?That?s weird? Look, the scrape is gone completely.? Makaze said in amazement as he held his arm out in inspection. 

?Wh-Wow you?re right! I didn?t think that could happen.?

?Me neither?? Hakoto muttered. 

?Hey! I?ve got an idea!? Said Hakoto, raising his hands into the air excitedly. ?Why don?t I show you around the house??

?Well? I already?? Hakoto stopped himself. He realized he had only seen one room of the house. Although he pretty much remembered what the first floor of his house looked like, something was missing; a piece of the puzzle that needed solving. He didn?t remember what his bedroom looked like. 

?Could you show me where you sleep?? Makaze asked.

?Uh? Sure, Sure! Come follow me!? Hakoto grabbed Makaze?s arm and dragged him along as he quickly ran back to the house. Makaze nearly tripped over trying to keep up with his fast running. 

The two of them reentered the house from it?s only entrance; the front door, much as Makaze and Chijin had before. Hakoto stepped into the room and looked around.

?I wonder where Hisoka and Takana sensei are?? Hakoto muttered. Hisoka-Chan? Takan-sensei?? There was no response. ?I think they?d want to meet you.? He said, turning to Makaze. 

?Well the thing is I don?t think??

?Hello?! Where is everyone?!? Hakoto shouted, interrupting Makaze. ?Strange? Wait! Shouldn?t they be training right now?? He ran over to the doors of the Dojo and pulled them open, peeking his head inside and looking around, then pulling his head out and shutting the door. 

?Nobody?s there either? where could they have gotten to? Oh well, follow me.? The child lead Makaze, again by the hand through the hall on the right side. 

?This is the Kitchen.? He said, briefly passing it through the hall. ?And there?s a closet in there, but nothing really interesting to see except for a really old broom and bucket and some other junk? And this is the Bedroom.? Hakoto released Makaze?s hand and pointed towards the door knob. ?Go ahead.? He gestured Makaze to open the door. 

Makaze grabbed for the doorknob but immediately upon grasping it he was inside the Bedroom, and Chijin was standing next to him. 

?That went well, don?t you think?? Chijin said to him.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh... Wow, 2000 veiws... last time i remember it was something around 500. 


Guess most of them didn't reply or didn't like the Storyline... Anywho! For those that do, i am writing at full speed again as i will for friday, saturday, and hopefully sunday. After Sunday I'm not sure; only because i've got lots of school work. 

Chapter 10 will be finished today but the rest of the writing will be presented tomorrow around midday.... The whole 'present at midnight' probably isn't the smartest idea.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 2, 2009)

?Where the H? Where on _earth_ were you?!? Makaze asked agitatedly. ?And how did I get seen by someone in a memory. And where?s Hakoto?? 

?To answer your last question you no longer need to discuss anything with him, for now.  And to answer your first question, I withdrew from a part of your conscience for awhile so you could better get acquainted with your environment.?

?Yeh I got acquainted alright, the environment tried to clobber me with a stick.? Makaze remarked, rubbing his arm though it was no longer in pain.

?But you handled it rather masterfully in the end though, don?t you think?? 

??Well yes... But? What if I hadn?t??

?Don?t have such a poor vision of yourself, you?re a smart person; a genius actually; you just haven?t realized your potential??

??Riiight?? Makaze replied skeptically. ?About that kid? Hakoto I think his name was, why??

?Ah yes? answering your second question, I?m not surprised you were wondering why that was happening.? Chijin interrupted as usual. ?Occasionally what you have, is when you are experiencing a memory, if a powerful connection between you and is created in a short period of time, you?ll manage to bring that person to life and interact with them based upon the memory collected based upon what knowledge you acquired from them.?

?What do you mean by _powerful_ connection?? Hakoto asked, half in curiosity and half in fear.


?It?s an neurological complex created when a ?spark? or trigger mechanism sets your brain to recognize a particular person in a particular place as being of particular importance.?

?But I didn?t feel anything? He just kind of looked up and noticed me.?

?The reason you didn?t realize the connection took place was because the spark occurred subconsciously. The fact is that you weren?t aware of the subconscious reaction in your mind to Hakoto that set you to recognize him as important.?

?Why didn?t I??

?Because your subconscious actually knows far more about you than you do. Your Subconscious is like a mother that remembers all of a child?s chores, school activities, clothing, and basically everything a child needs to do to perform the functions of the day where as the child usually forgets, except the subconscious doesn?t actually remind a child to remember to do something. Much like a mother, it computes hundreds of different thoughts at the same time and stores countless amounts of information that you would otherwise forget; sorting through to see what is remembered and what is put in ?storage???

?What _IS_ the subconscious anyway??

?Tomorrow morning on your first lesson we?ll talk about it, In the future you?ll be a bit more aware of how your mind is working so that we can deal with more powerful memories and tackle more? stigmatic memories.?

?Well if my subconscious knows why Hakoto was important do YOU know why Hakoto is important??

?Yes.? Chijin replied. 

?Let me guess? I?ve got to find out on my own.?

?Exactly.? 

Hakoto stood up and pondered awhile. ?It?s because Hakoto is the one, isn?t he? He?s the person that I was in the past. I?m Hakot?? He stopped abruptly. ?How was I able to say? I thought I could only say that my name was?? 

?No, remember what I told you. Your body is forced to say that, your mind is not. We?re in your mind right now so you have freedom to say that if you like. As to whether or not your presumptions are true I will not say. You?re connection to Hakoto might suggest that you were him in the past, but it does not guarantee it.?

?But why do you have to keep the truth from me like this?!? Makaze asked angrily. 

?Because that is how I teach. I try not to give you information; I?d rather try to show you how to get that information on your own? Speaking of which, why don?t you look around and do some investigating.? He stepped back and left Makaze to examine his old bedroom. 

The bedroom was divided in half, and each half, each centered by a bed. 
Makaze turned to the right side of this bedroom. The walls on this side were covered with wrinkled pieces of paper which had both art and poetry. There was also had a desk, haphazardly smothered with papers of even more of works. On the top of his cloths drawer was a pair of shinobigata swords which were shorter than average length and were arguably oversized daggers rather than swords. The swords, as Makaze noted had a tag seal wrapped around the hilt and blade; and he already knew what they were. With these, Hakoto remembered, even the most precise and forceful of strikes would be reduced to nothing but small cuts. The cloths in the drawer were poorly packed into the and occasionally hung over the cabinet openings; ornamenting them. The bed itself appeared to have been ?made?, as the sheets were tucked in. However, the job was sloppy and the bed itself was covered in wrinkles and bulges. 
?Definitely Hakoto?? Said Makaze as he slowly walked from one side of the room to the other. ?According to him, he was into all of this stuff? He also said he enjoyed sparring, which is probably why he?s got the swords all up on that high place, sort of reverent.?

He then turned his attention to the left side of the bedroom. There were no posters on the walls, but on top of his dressing closest was a large domestic collection of academic literature. In an imaginative design atop the drawer, from left to right, were books of math, science, biology, history and, philosophy. All of these were arranged by type and name. A single equally short sword, was kept in the corner of the left side of the room, next to the window, having the same seal as the other two on the right side. On the bed sat Hisoka who was sitting cross legged with a large book in his hand; acting as if he was alone.The bed was perfectly made, as if no one had ever slept there before. 

?That?s got to be Hisoka?s side. It fits his brothers description of him? A big reader who hates fighting.? Makaze walked over to Hisoka and stared at him. ?Hisoka? Are you there??

?It doesn?t work that way Hitorikko.? Said Chijin, who was leaning against the wall near the door. ?There needs to be a ?spark?, you can?t create a spark just by talking to people. Hisoka won?t talk to you unless there?s something of particular importance you needed to learn from him.? 

?What did I learn from Hakoto then?? Makaze asked, turning to Chijin.

?Think about it??

?Well?? Makaze turned his head away from Chijin, scratched his head thinking. ?I found out? What I was; or at least I found out what I did for a few years during my early childhood. I didn?t find out who I was.?

?Maybe Hisoka could tell you that, in time. You?ll find out soon enough?

?Maybe you could tell me that now?? Hakoto thought angrily to himself. Chijin said nothing but only chuckled heartily; Makaze knew that Chijin had heard him think those words. 

?So what now?? 

?Look around more, Hitorikko. See what draws in your attention.?

?See what wha?? Makaze turned to Chijin, but he was gone again. 
?Figures.? He turned back to Hisoka?s bed, but he was gone as well.
?I guess I?m supposed to look for something important.? He slowly rotated his head, scanning the room over. Hs glance passed the messy drawer on the right side of the  room, and in the moment that he did images of Hakoto screaming and swinging the stick returned to his mind, it came as a complete surprise and he jumped back, startled completely at what had happened. He looked at the drawer again, the sound of Hakoto?s angry shouting was still filling his ears. 

?That must be it? I have a feeling this isn?t going to be pleasant.? Step by step he approached the drawer, and with every step the room felt colder and colder, by the time he was less than a meter away he could see the fog of his breath. 

?What?s happening?? He mumbled to himself. He turned his head around to see what could be causing the change in heat.

But there was no room. Behind him he saw nothing but a canvas of total darkness. Makaze?s breathing became heavy, he turned back to the drawer which was now the only object left in his sight, everything else has vanished. 

_?There?s something inside? That?s what my instinct is telling me.?_ By now Makaze was directly over the drawer, and placed his hand over the drawer pull to open the top drawer, it felt as if he was grasping a block of ice. 

Now it was open, and Makaze looked down at the opening. Though the drawer was only a few feet deep, it felt to Makaze as if it was a chasm and a disorganized mess of various types of clothing remained scattered throughout. But Makaze knew he wasn?t looking for cloths. At the very bottom of the pile, lay something nearly completely shrouded by the mounds of clothing, a piece of yellow peaked out from a gap in the cloths which covered it. Slowly Makaze reached down and cleared the cloths away, as if excavating an ancient ruin. Pushing them aside he saw what it was this memory had led him to look for. 

There lay a Manila folder that appeared stuffed with pieces of paper. He went to touch it but the folder itself was unbearably cold, and he withdrew his hand, he tried to grab for it again but his body wouldn?t let him, his hand would not reach for the object a second time.  

_?I?ve got to see what?s inside of there.?_ He kept telling himself. _?Please?do it!?_ But his hand still wouldn?t move. 

?Damnit!? He shouted, pulling his hand back out and turning away from the Drawer. By now his body felt numb from the cold, and he could hardly feel his hands. 

_?Just one more try.? _Makaze told himself. _?Just throw your hand in there and take that folder.?_ He quickly spun around and threw his hand into the drawer, But another hand had grabbed his wrist before he could do it; and it wasn?t his.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 2, 2009)

?I told you I didn?t want to tell you?? Makaze turned. Hakoto was next to him, his face had as cold a stare as the air around him, the frigid strength of the grip hurt Makaze?s hand.

?Let go!? Makaze shouted.

?No.? Hakoto replied coldly. 

?I said LET GO!? 

Makaze threw his chest up off of his apartment bedroom. He was back in Konoha, and his Right hand was squeezing the wrist of his left. Makaze turned to his clock and saw the time? it was 2:15 PM, not a second had passed since the last time he saw the clock and dozed off watching the ceiling. Slowly he let go of his own hand and laid his chest and head back on the bed, laying down again. 

?Unreal?? Makaze whispered to himself as he stared back up again. It was an ironic description; his experience felt more real than any dream he?d ever had before, and that cold unsightly feeling he had in those last few moments lingered with him. 

The experience left him feeling unnerved, but also very depleted. And in a few short moments an exhausted Makaze would pass out. 

*
Chapter 10 Ends Here... *

_________________________________________________________


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 3, 2009)

Weird, that was good.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 3, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Weird, that was good.



If weird is good i'll be sure to make my next chapters even weirder...

fear not, there is a method to my madness.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 31, 2009)

Chapter XI:  Interdictor​
*Who is the Azure and why does he need to be redeemed? You'll find out in the next Chapter*

Makaze was now awake, this time with no illusions, dreams, memories,  or any more therapies Chijin would give to understand his past yet leave him ever more confused. He was back in reality; he was back in Konoha.

“How long have I been asleep?” he looked again to the block, it read 4:00. For a brief moment he had thought he had only been asleep for two hours, but next to the numbers were the two small letters AM. 

“Fourteen hours?!... really that long?” Makaze then shifted his head to the window. The sky was dim, as sunrise was nearly approaching. It was within this short time between the darkness of the night and the dawn of the night and the dawn of day. 

Makaze lifted himself, yet again from his bed. Sitting up straight with his legs crossed and his hands he assessed himself…

He had been unconscious for fourteen hours, more than half a full day. His exhaustion had passed and he felt revitalized. But more importantly he felt relaxed, and happy. His dreams through that long time, though he could not for some reason recall specifically what they were, had been pleasant. He could only remember a smile, a warm one; though to whose face the smile belonged is a mystery. Makaze however had little desire to investigate such a mystery. 

After assessing his state of mind he moved to his body. He felt cold, and feeling his face and chest with his hands confirmed his feeling, though strange to him it was not unpleasant nor did it raise his concern. His hands, he also noticed, seemed comparatively warmer compared to the rest of his body. 

Makaze then remembered that he had not eaten in over fourteen hours. His stomach started to growl and soon food was the only thing that was on his mind. He briskly got off the bed and walked out of the room. 

Before searching around for food he quickly took a shower, despite the near impenetrable veil created from the steam, the water itself felt only lukewarm, he Then left the cloths he had worn the day before in the bottom of his tub partially filled with water to wash them.  

Makaze exited the bathroom with a towel around his waist, realizing as he walked back to his bedroom for cloths that the ones he had dunked in the tub were the only ones he had. If he wanted to go outside any time soon, it’s have to be either with a towel around his waist or in a shirt, jacket, and pants that were soaking wet. 

Though uncertain if he’d even be able to find anything in the kitchen; as his last visit to the kitchen was interrupted and he didn’t even recall seeing any food in the room, he still followed his instincts. 

He entered the kitchen and gave his first glance around. The looked clear and clean. Then he noticed what looked like from a distance a bundle of black, blue, and Orange clothing, with a piece of paper lying on the small kitchen counter. 

_“Dear Makaze...”_

The piece of paper had written at the top. Makaze flinched at seeing the words written, burning into the paper as much as they did his eyes. To avert them, he moved his thumb over it and continued reading.

_“…I’d planned to bring you dinner but I had noticed you were asleep, and decided It would be best if not disturb you. When you wake up, if you’re hungry, I put some stuff that you can prepare, instant ramen and a few other things (You’ll find them in the cupboard on the left . I apologize though, if it’s not in your taste… ”_

Makaze looked over that line a few times, wondering if that was meant to be apologetic or sardonic. 

_“You may have already noticed, but underneath this letter is some clothing. I didn’t have time to go and buy you something else to wear for the day, I had asked Naruto to lend you some of his. Again I apologize for the inconvenience.”_

Makaze took the clothing off the table and stretched it out, laying the orange Jacket across his upper body. Other than the slight oversize at the waist it appeared to fit rather perfectly. Makaze imagined himself wearing this and let out a laugh. He couldn’t quite place it, but something about the thought of it was amusing. 

“Still…” He muttered “Better than a towel.” 

_“…I also wrote this to tell you that you are permitted to leave your apartment if you wish, but do not attempt to leave Konoha; it’s not safe. Do not worry about getting into fights with Neji again, or any other Shinobi for that matter; they will not bother you, I guarantee it.”_

“How could they let me just go like that?” He mumbled to himself.  “It couldn’t be that simple.” 
_
“ Finally, please inform me, when you can, of whether or not this friend of yours knows anything about the Azure.” _

Be safe, Kakashi”

After reading the whole thing, he read it a second time. Remembering distressfully that he had never asked Chijin that important question he had promised Kakashi he would ask him. Still, his hunger might as well come first, as his growling stomach reminded him. 

Fifteen minutes had passed and the sun was now peeping over the tips of buildings due east of Konoha. The food did it’s purpose and Makaze no longer had food on his mind. Having nothing else to do, he walked out of his apartment building; having leave to do so, and roamed the streets which at this hour were slowly coming to life from their customary slumber. The few people he did cross on the streets gave him a wide variety of strange glances. As he walked across a store with a glass window pane and looked inside he saw why. He looked uncannily like the person to whom the cloths originally belonged, he laughed again, but the laughter died out in frustration as he was reminded of the contempt people felt for the original wearer. 

 He carried the letter Kakashi had written in his hand, though he’d torn off and disposed of the top part of the letter before he had left, and continued rereading it’s contents, seeking out an answer to the question he kept asking himself.

“Free to go… Just like that. I attacked one of their own. I shouldn’t be trusted; I’m an outsider… I’m an outsider.” The last sentence echoed on, carrying with it a heavy weight. He knew he was right though didn’t at all feel as if it was true. He recognized now that he had a past though seemed, at that moment, far too alienated from it to recognize it as his home. But, there were brief moments, sparks, as they were, of belonging that he recalled from those memories he had witnessed the day before. 

This then made him wonder if remembering more of his memories would eventually bring him back to the person he was. What if that person was completely different from who he is now? What if that person disliked the leaf village and its people as much as most Cloud village Shinobi do. Thinking about it long enough made him nervous, until finally he remembered the smile, and the thought of it melted away.

Then he reminded himself yet again he had forgotten to Chijin about the Azure.

“I’m going to ask him the moment I see him, and I won’t do anything else until he answers.” Makaze resolved to himself. 

As he said this to himself his attention had been divered to the letter he was holding, and his vision was posed downward. Unaware at the time that about forty feet infront of him a short and somewhat chubby woman with grey hair was crossing the street, pushing a very rickety wooden cart over twice her height carrying a wide variety of clay pots. 

Makaze heard behind  him a cat screech, followed by a series of sharp high barking. Turning his head around he saw a haggard orange cat behind chased by a small dog with white fur and brown spots on his ears. Behind them was a kid around Makaze’s age in a grey coat with a fuzzy hood and two red stripes on his cheeks. 

“Akamaru!” The kid yelled “Get back here! Stop it!”


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jan 31, 2009)

Again, very sorry about the fact i'm not posting chapters. I'm too D*** lazy.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 1, 2009)

Chapter 11 continued...


Makaze’s first reaction to this was none at all. He stepped aside and stopped moving. Watching the spectacle as it passed him and headed for the Woman pushing the cart. For a short moment the boy noticed Makaze standing there out of the corner of his eye, but for obvious reasons Makaze’s presence meant little to him and he continued running after the dog. The cat ran around the woman but the dog weaved through her legs, she lost her footwork, screaming helplessly as she tripped and knocked into her own cart. Makaze, in an impulse dashed, for the cart, knowing what was going to happen. A large pot followed by a few others toppled over the edge, and Makaze dived for them. 

The boy continued to chase the cat and the dog but the woman, who shortly after had regained her balance after bumping into her cart yet had not noticed Makaze.  Yelled “STOP” with an authorities quickness just before he had passed her. The boy froze.

“Don’t, you, _dare_… move from where you stand.” Said the woman in a low and foreboding tone. “Turn around.” Slowly he obeyed. Now facing the woman, he twiddled his hands and looked down with a nervous look on his face. 

“Was that, you’re dog?”

“Umm… Yes.” He replied quietly.

“I see.” Her response was quiet, followed by an explosion of rage, brought to life in a long run-on sentence  “HOW DARE YOU—THESE POTS ARE PRICELESS—HORSING AROUND AT THIS TIME OF DAY— DESTROYING OTHER PEOPLE’S POSESSIONS, CARELESS, THOUGHTLESS! I’LL FIND YOUR PARENTS AND THEY’LL HAVE TO PAY FOR YOUR DEEDS AND I WONDER WHAT THEY’LL SAY WHEN—”

“Excuse me.” A calm and quiet voice called from behind. The woman and the boy turned their heads to an older man in fine cloths who, now holding their attention, he spoke again

“Your pots aren’t broken, yet.” He  Pointed to the other side of the cart. 

Makaze was bent over in the most awkward and precarious of positions, his back, arched over, was balancing a large pot that tipped perilously back and forth. His hands were held apart, each with another pot in their hands, another pot rested on his right foot which was up in the air. Finally, using his head, he kept the rest of the cart from tipping over. Makaze was quivering.

“H…Help....”

“My goodness!” Said the woman who scurried over, her mood apparently changed. Quickly she removed  the pots one by one and put the back on the cart, which Makaze continued to stabilize with his head until his body was free of the pots. With a sigh of relief he stood back up. 

“Are you alright?” She asked. Makaze nodded. “Good. Now, about that other boy...” She turned her head back, but the one in the grey coat and hood had disappeared. “ooOOOh that scoundrel!” She seethed, shaking her right fist. “Do you have any idea who he was? I still want to give his parents a piece of my mind.”

“Um… Well, No— But there’s no need for revenge. No harm done anyway. I’m sure he’ll be more careful next time.” Makaze added in quickly. 

“Hm… I suppose you’re right. “Let’s hope next time that boy can learn to control that beast of his.” 

“Well… Anyway…”  said the woman. “Thank you for helping me. It was very nice of you.”

“It was nothing. Really.”  The woman reached into her pocket and pulled out a rather surmountable bundle of money. 

“Go on, take it, you deserve it.” She said, pushing the bundle in his direction. 

“It’s alright, I don’t really need it. You can keep it.”

“But I’d feel terrible if I didn’t give you something in return for your help!” Replied the woman. “It’s not as much as what the broken pots would have cost me I assure you.” She then proceeded to place the money directly in his hands. 

“Well… Alright.” Makaze put the money in his pocket and slowly began to walk away, but the woman stopped him again. 

“I don’t ever recall seeing you before. But from the way you handled those pots you have very nice footwork. But I don’t recall ever seeing you before. Are you a professional dancer?” She asked innocently. 

“Um. No…”

“Then you must be a Shinobi, but… I’ve never seen you around before. Oh are you an exchange student?” 

“…S… Sort of.”  

“I see!” She paused. “Well look at that, I never asked you what your name wa—”

“I’m sorry I have to go.” Makaze said dashing off quickly, not wanting to answer any more questions; especially not that one. 

After he’d made a considerable enough distance between himself and the Woman he slowed back down, unsure where he was and even more unsure of where he was going….

It wasn’t long after his mind had cleared of the incident that his mind went back to the letter, yet again. 

_“He’s letting me go wherever I want, so long as I don’t leave Konoha. He trusts me that much?”_ He wondered, still walking with his head staring at his feet. Then an idea entered his mind._ “No, that’s just it; he’s doing this because he doesn’t trust me. He clearly wants to see if I’ll try and make an escape… Yes! That makes sense. If I tried to escape a second time then I would have no excuses, I’d be a criminal for sure… That means…”_

Makaze lifted his head and began looking, very suspiciously, around him.

_“I’m being watched.”_  His instincts quickly pulled his head back down. 
_
“No, looking around like that isn't a good idea. If someone is watching me I don’t want them to think that I know about it. I won’t use my eyes… I’ll hear them out...” _Makaze closed his eyes and tried to listen, the streets were still sparsely populated enough that doing this was safe…


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice and don;'t worry about not posting chapters every day.  I still haven't updated any of my fics in months, sadly.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 2, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nice and don;'t worry about not posting chapters every day.  I still haven't updated any of my fics in months, sadly.



Yes, BUT, i DO have the ability to write at least 2 pages a day... I actually know how nearly the entire story is going to play out now... it's just a matter of getting the dialogue working. 

I'm nearly finished with the next part of this chapter. Notice that i renamed the Chapter to 'Interdictor', because the reference to the original title didn't make sense since that topic isn't going to be brought up yet. (Though i already have part of that written ) 

Expect it to be finished in about 40 minutes or less.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, nice speed. I usually write one or two chappys a week in 16 MS works font on 4 pages. And you're doing 4 pages on 12 Ms font. Nuts....


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks... 

_______________________________________________________

Continuing from where i left off...


........ Elsewhere .........

?You?re running faster than usual, Kiba.? A calm and quiet voice spoke behind the tall jacket collar that masked his voice. Shino Aburame stood like a statue in front of the fence that was established the day before as team eight?s rendezvous point for the morning. Kiba had just sprinted over to the group with Akamaru secured tightly in his hands whom pouted restlessly in his hands. 

Hinata Hyuuga sat on a bench to the right of him on a bench twiddling her fingers with the same shy look worn on her face that had her teammates had become accustomed to. 

?Running fast, and yet you are late, after you insisted that the three of us meet here as early and as punctual as possible.?

?Hey it?s not my fault!? An exhausted Kiba replied defensively. ?Akamaru started chasing a cat and I had to follow him. You?re lucky I even got here as early as I did! I almost got fried by an old lady for crying out??

Shino said nothing, and simply looked at Kiba; his silence, and the fact that Shino never made any facial expressions that Kiba could see, had always made him feel nervous and paranoid, and so he felt the need to qualify what he had said. 

??I mean! Akamaru bumped into this old Hag, then and she fell over onto a bunch jars or something that she was carrying and they fell off the cart that was probably going to fall over anyway I men it was really??

?Um? Kiba-kun, I? don?t think it?s very nice?. to call someone a?? Hinata commented quietly, but Kiba?s own voice drowned out hers and left her statement completely ignored and unfinished. She closed her mouth and continued to listen, twiddling her fingers, letting this small spark of anger from neglect store away as she always had done; leaving it to finally burn for another day.

??they almost broke! Then she started yelling at me and how she was going to find my parents and they were going to have to pay! And um?? Kiba continued to look at Shino as he explained his story, who remained expressionless, leaving Kiba ever the more insecure. 

??To make the long story short, she got distracted and I made a bust for it.? Still Shino made no comment, and Kiba couldn?t contain his discomfort any further. 

?WELL! Aren?t you going to say something Shino!? Kiba stared at him angrily. ?You?re looking at me like I?m crazy.?

?Were you expecting me to say something??

?Ummm? Well, I don?t know? I expected you to say? something? Kiba?s voice fell down to a mumble and he stared at the floor in embarrassment. 

?The jars fell over yet they did not break.? Shino commented softly. ?Why was that?? 

?Well?? Kiba paused, realizing when the gentleman had distracted the old lady by pointing to the other side of the crate was when he made his fortunate escape, but he himself never saw what had happened. ?I don?t know exactly, I didn?t stick around long enough to find out. I?m sure it was nothing special.?

?If it?s nothing special why did you tell me that story?? Shino asked. 

?Because I thought you wanted to know why I was late!?

?I never asked you why you were late, Kiba, if you recall??

?ALRIGHT!? Kiba shouted, throwing his arms into the air, and subsequently dropping Akamaru, who landed on the ground safely, only to jump back up on Kiba?s head. ?Let?s drop the whole thing and just get back to the plan?? 

?Um? Kiba-Kun.? Said Hinata nervously, still sitting on the bench. ?Could you please? Explain to me what we?re doing this for again.? 

?Ugh! Why do I have to explain everything to you three times!? He replied angrily. 

?I?m? sorry.? Hinata spoke with even more meekness ?It?s just that? I wasn?t there when you told Shino about what??

Kiba sighed loudly, interrupting her speech... ?Naruto told me he met this kid about his age from the cloud village who beat Neji in a fight, Naruto says he kicked his?? 

Hinata let out a loud but unintentional gasp that stopped Kiba from speaking. She immediately slapped her hand to her mouth to silence herself, and then slowly pried her hand away to speak. 

?Sorry? go on.? 

?Naruto didn?t say very much about him, not even what he looks like. I wanna find out about this guy. Anybody that can beat Neji?s got to be something? I can imagine he?s a really tough guy or something...?

?Um? If we don?t know what he looks like, how are we going to find him?? Hinata asked. 

?That?s where you come in.? Kiba explained. ?You can use your Byakugan to look at his Chakra; it will obviously be very potent.?

?Is that wise Kiba?? Shino asked. ?If this person Naruto knows is so powerful and he did fight Neji then he?s likely already familiarized himself with the Byakugan.? Suddenly Akamaru began nudging his head into Kiba?s left leg. Kiba ignored him, thinking that he wanted attention and still angry over what happened earlier that morning. 

?Got any better ideas then?? He asked Shino. 

?My destruction bugs feed off of Chakra and could probably tell me a bit about the person they are feeding off of, but that?s only good in so far as we?re able to narrow down where this person is? Tracking everyone in Konoha like that is beyond my abilities.? Shino explained. 

Akamaru began to bark, first quietly. 

?I don?t want to hear any of your ideas!? Kiba snapped at him. ?They probably involve chasing cats.? 

?What is he saying?? Shino asked. 

?He says he knows how to find him, but don?t listen to him? Anyway, I guess that mean?s we?re stuck with using Hinata?s??

?You should respect the opinions of all your companions, and forgive them when they make mistakes.? Shino interrupted calmly. Kiba groveled.

??Fine.? He said, turning to Akamaru. ?Tell us your plan; and it had better be good.?

The small white dog proceeded to let out a series of barks that were only comprehensible to an Inuzuka. The Akamaru stopped.

??If you?re right then I saw him too? I didn?t get a good look at him but yah I saw him.? Said Kiba, muttering to himself.

?What did he say?? Shino asked yet again. 

?We have a new plan.? Kiba replied.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 3, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wow, nice speed. I usually write one or two chappys a week in 16 MS works font on 4 pages. And you're doing 4 pages on 12 Ms font. Nuts....



Not that i don't enjoy praise... But it's actually 2 and a half pages, not 4


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 3, 2009)

Unfortunately i started writing kind of late and could not finish today's installment. I have about more than half of it done but do not want to continue writing this late in the day. I'll have it ready sometime tomorrow. Sorry 


One other thing. 

If you have ready any of the chapters in this FF and haven't done so already, please post a comment on this thread; even if you hate my work I'd still like to hear from you. 

I figure that this chapter... [if i follow through at a pace a bit faster than what had been done today, will be finished on friday] This is particularly exciting for me because the next chapter answers some of the questions that make this FF  a bit more confusing than other ones.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, that sounds good.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 4, 2009)

150 posts, Yay. Now if only i could get more Readers.... 

Since i finished this part early, and i have quite a bit of time... I think i'll try and aim for finishing the chapter today, and publishing it before i go to bed. 
_____________________________________________________

Part... 4 of Chapter XI 

Kakashi had written a letter addressed to the Hyuuga compound two days earlier requesting to speak privately with Hyuuga Hiashi on matters which had not been mentioned in the letter itself for safety reasons. 

He had received a quick response the next day welcoming him as an “honored guest”. Sadly this response was only hours before the incident between Makaze and Neji which Hiashi had already become well aware of. Kakashi was certain even though Hiashi was not Neji’s father, the event would have left a scar on his memory and his ego. Yet since no new response changing the course of events had been made to him from the Hyuuga compound, and the fact that he needed the information now more than ever, Kakashi resolved to continue what he knew would be a very tempestuous meeting. 

For a few minutes now he had been sitting by himself outside on a bench next to the entrance of Hiashi’s chamber on the porch of the compound, looking out upon its courtyard contently at the sight of nature; this is where he had been told by an attendant to

“Wait until Higashi-Sama is… ready… to receive you.” Kakashi noted the nervousness in his voice as was the look on his face when Kakashi had first approached.  

Kakashi heard the sounds of footsteps moving in the quarters, the compound’s sliding door stirred, then slid open a few inches, not enough for anyone to pass through. 

“You may enter now.” A voice called curtly. The door did not open any further. Kakashi got up and moved to the door. Looking inside to see Higashi sitting cross-legged on the padded ground he had his back facing Kakashi. He opened the door to allow himself through, stepping inside tentatively as if each move he made was a trek through a minefield. 

“Please shut the door behind you.” Higashi politely commanded. 

Shutting the door behind him made Kakashi realize how dark the room really was. The room’s blinds allowed for scarce traces of light to enter, the rest was done by the meager illumination of candle whose aroma was vastly more noticeable. The walls without blinds were covered in the large photographs and paintings of previous Hyuuga leaders and their ancestors, many of which were framed in banners of silk. It was a room that shared both a proud history, and a history of pride. 

“Sit down.” Higashi commanded politely again.

Though eye contact was the universally accepted manner of appropriate formal communication, men such as the two facing away from one another in this dimly lit chamber recognized that such a practice was not appropriate for all occasions. 


“Once again thank you for allowing me to speak with you today. I know you are a busy man.” Kakashi said as he took his place on the floor directly in front of him, facing towards the door and away from Hiashi as Hiashi had done to him. 

“Before you say anything to me I have a few questions to ask of you.” Higashi spoke the words as if they were not a request but a statement. Kakashi sighed in his mind. 

“Of course, go ahead.” He replied calmly.

“What excuse do you and the Hokage have for endangering the people of this village with a foreigner from a nation that clearly despises us, and would not think twice of sending some spy—” The sentence did not appear finished, but Higashi stopped himself. Each word he spoke was more inflamed than the next, and it appeared Higashi had made efforts to control his behavior even then. There was a brief pause, Kakashi, realizing Higashi would say no more, spoke. 

“The Hokage does not consider him a threat or even hostile to you or anyone.” He answered, again, as calmly as possible.

“And by what judgment…”

“The Hokage’s; His decision is his own.”

“Even after what had just happened? After the savagery, as I am told, with which this Cloud Village foreigner attacked Neji? I had gone to the Hokage demanding an explanation for what had happened yesterday and what he planned to do with this foreigner. He said you simply returned him to his apartment what is the meaning of this?!” Higashi asked with a sharp frustration in his voice. “And you stood by and let it all happen until he had nearly escaped?!” Higashi inhaled. There was yet another silence.

“The boy fought defensively, if Neji had spoken to you about this already I believe you’d have known that. 

“That doesn’t justify his beha—”

“Furthermore.” Kakashi continued. “He made several attempts to call off the fight. Neji not only precipitated the fight but instigated its continuity, both with action and with taunting.” 

“And you have no input on the matter? Was it not you who brought him here in the first place?” 

“I trust the Hokage’s decision, that’s all that matters. If he thinks the boy is telling the truth then I do as well. 

“I had tried to learn what I could about this foreigner from the Hokage-sama… He told me it was not my concern; when a Hyuuga clan member is nearly killed I think it’s my business…” His voice was still angry but it’s strength weakened. Higashi realized he was merely ranting, and there was nothing he could do. 

“What was the reason you had asked to come here.” Higashi asked.

“In the Lightning Country there is a legend of The Assassin. I’d like to hear it.”

More silence. Then Higashi spoke.

“May I ask why?” 

“I believe that he, if he exists, is related to the… Foreigner.” Kakashi explained. 

“How so…”

“It might ease your troubles if you heard the story about me finding this kid. I’ll tell you what I know, then I’d like to hear what you know.” Kakashi paused. “His name is Makaze, by the way…”


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd like to point out a change made to some of the written information within this chapter I thought i included this in writing but it seems i did not. Itachifan727 since you're the only person who reads this FF [   ] this is directed more towards you...

The changes were to the done to the first and second parts of Chapter XI. The spoiler below basically sums them up for simplicity. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Apart from the food that Kakashi gave Makaze, he gave him a second pair of cloths that belonged to Naruto. During this chapter Makaze will be walking around the streets in Naruto's cloths.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 4, 2009)

Part 5 of Chapter 6...



"Shh!!!” Keep it down. Kiba instructed his teammates, inspire of the fact that he was undoubtedly the loudest one among them. “Akamaru says he’s just ahead.”

The four of them, Akamaru included, kept hidden behind a cluster of bushes. 

“Like I said… I saw him earlier that day when I was chasing Akamaru. At first glance I thought it was Naruto, then I got a brief look at his face and realized that it wasn’t him… but it was only brief.”

“So the reason we went to the location where the woman had dropped those jars was for Akamaru to pick up his scent?” Shino asked.

“Exactly.”

“If you got only a brief look at him how do you know it wasn’t really Naruto?”

“I wondered that at first, but Akamaru says the scents are nothing alike.”

“I see… That’s clever. But how do we get a good look at him without going unnoticed? Shino asked.

“Leave that to Akamaru.” Kiba replied.

…..

Makaze had sat down after the odd stares he was getting had gone beyond his tolerance. He found his way to the hot springs, sitting on the red fence and staring out at the waterfall. There was something about the heat from the “River” that Makaze enjoyed, the warmth that radiated from the waters onto his skin gave him a feeling of energy, and the powerful noise of the falls drowned Makaze’s thoughts, for once his head felt somewhat clear of anxieties. 

He had wanted to sit closer to the Waterfalls, he even could have used the money the old woman had given him to spend a few hours in the facility; but the thought of interacting with people, for the time being, turned him away from the idea. The solitude was worth more than what money could buy.

At first it sounded feint, then he heard the sharp barking which he remembered from earlier that day, it was coming from behind him. He turned his head around to see the small dog with the brown spots on his ears looking at him curiously from a distance of a few meters. 

“Still running from your owner?”  Makaze asked, slowly climbing off the fence. 

The dog nodded.

“Me too… Sort of… If I knew who my owner was I’d be able to tell you more accurately whether I was running away from them or not.” 

The dog took a few steps closer, now only two or three meters or so away from where Makaze was standing. 

….

With Makaze adequately distracted team eight lifted their heads and took a good look at Makaze. From their angle at the side of Makaze they could see portions of his face as he turned around, looking down at Akamaru, apparently talking to him. 

“I can see how you mistook him for Naruto.” Shino commented. 

“Yeah. I mean… Draw a few pencil lines on his face, a bit of yellow hair dye, and they could pass as shadow clones… No Kage Bunshin necessary. Except for the eyes… That guy has a weird pair of narrow light blue eyes… I’ve never seen anything like those before.”
_
“No, they look nothing alike.”_ Hinata thought to herself. She observed the boy a distance in front of her, and quickly realized he lacked the one more important thing. Naruto’s smile was confident, and joyous in its own nature… Makaze’s smile was, almost confused, as Hinata noticed.  _“He’s nothing like Naruto-kun, cloths or no cloths.” _

“He doesn’t look very tough though.” Kiba commented. “Heck even Naruto could probably beat him.” 

Hinata coughed. 

“It’s unwise to judge an opponents strength based on his appearance. The smallest of insects are often the most poisonous and lethal.” Shino replied. 

“I can’t believe I’m talking to a dog…” Makaze muttered to himself, chuckling. 

“You know you’re little charade nearly cost that Woman a big money’s worth of jars…” The dog lowered his head in embarrassment. Makaze laughed. “Don’t worry too much about it, nothing was broken. And thanks to you I earned quite a bit of money.” He pulled the currency out of his pocket and waved it in front of him for a few seconds, and then his head shot around to his right, where the sound had come from. He would have sworn he had heard someone say something. 

“What was that…” a small gust of wind passed through the His head turned back to the dog slowly.

“You hear anything?” He asked.

The dog shook his head nervously.

“Oh… well… must have been my imagination… You can watch the river with me if you like… That’s pretty much all that I’m doing right now.” The dog slowly took a few steps closer, Makaze watched as it did, and then it stopped, yelped and jumped back a few feet and began to growl at Makaze, making a meager attempt to appear intimidating. 

“Wha… What’s the problem?” Makaze took a step forward, and the dog took two steps back. Something had frightened him. 

“Kiba, what is Akamaru doing? This wasn’t part of your original plan?” 

“I know.” Kiba replied angrily. “He’d better not blow our cover.”

“He looks scared.” Hinata commented.

“Maybe…” Kiba paused, thinking to himself. “Kiba acts this way around certain kinds of Chakra. Hinata, could you use your Byakugan on him?” 

“Um… Ok…” Hinata focused her vision on Makaze. 

_“Byakugan!”  _

Hinata stood silent, staring forward for long duration of time, saying nothing,

“Well?” Kiba shook her shoulder. “What do you see?”

_____________________________________________________

I said i had planned to finish the entire chapter today, i apologize but i didn't realize how long it would take to write it... And i got distracted.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice dude, I am on chpt 5 working my way up!  I enjoy this a lot dude!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 5, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Nice dude, I am on chpt 5 working my way up!  I enjoy this a lot dude!



It's nice to finally have some fresh readers... or should i say reader. 

It's always the greatest thing to get a real solid complement from somebody when you work on something


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree I'm writing a fic also, no where near as well written as yours I might add.  But it is nice to have people comment on mine!  

Your comment on mine especially was thought provoking.  I find it hard not to do some of my writing style because it is automatic.

I wish I could come up with some of the ways you describe situations, very very well written fanfic!

Any more hitns you can give me to boost my tech?  =)


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 5, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> I agree I'm writing a fic also, no where near as well written as yours I might add.  But it is nice to have people comment on mine!
> 
> Your comment on mine especially was thought provoking.  I find it hard not to do some of my writing style because it is automatic.
> 
> ...



You mean Technique? 

(I apologize Teller, I'm going to bed right now so i won't be able to give you an answer until tommorow... Signing off.)


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 5, 2009)

Conclusion to Chapter 11...
__________________________________________________________

_“Beautiful…” _Hinata whispered to herself, so quietly even by her standards that the best effort left the word inaudible still. 

“You’re lips moved but you didn’t say anything…” Kiba grumbled. “Tell us already!”

From a sort of X Ray vision of Makaze Hinata could see the arteries of the glittering blue air flow through his body as they did for all humans. Strangely though this boy’s Chakra had a bright glow to it, it’s color appeared to fall between blue and Cyan, almost Cerulean. To Hinata it looked remarkably beautiful, almost hypnotic. 

“The chakra color… It’s… Different.” Hinata tried to explain.

“How so?” Kiba asked.

“Iruka-Sensei had a lesson on this once… I… Can’t remember what color. It’s blue and green.” 

“Cyan?” Shino asked.

“No… More Green.”

“Azure?” Shino, and Kiba spun their heads around as Hinata continued to look at Makaze. Kurenai was standing behind them with her arms folded.

“Uh… Kurenai Sensei! Ha ha… What are you doing here?” Kiba laughed nervously, blushed, while scratching the back of his head feverishly, something he always laughed at Naruto for doing. 

“I’d ask you the same thing...” she replied.

“We were just… Uh… Naruto told us about the new kid. We wanted to see him.”

“With the Byakugan… Riiight…” She laughed, then her face fell back to it’s serious expression “Kakashi asked me to keep a watch on him… I don’t want you scaring him with your tricks and frankly I don’t want you blowing my cover either. I don’t want you to come anywhere near him until I give you leave to do so, understand? Hinata are you listening”

But she was not; she’d fallen under the spell of oddity. Hinata noticed a blank spot on his left arm. Outward from the elbow of his left hand there was a void of Chakra, almost shadowlike, which Chakra entered and never flowed out. 

“The chakra in his… Left hand, it’s different from the rest of his body…. It just disappears.”. Said Hinata. 

Kurenai looked at Hinata, with a contemplative look on her face. 

“Perhaps he lost his hand in a fight... Either way it’s not—.”

“No… His hand is moving right now.”

“Hinata.” She replied coldly. “You can tell me later. Kurenai placed her hand on Hinata shoulder. 

“Look at me when I talk to you please.” Hinata turned her head around. Kurenai flinched as she saw the dazed look on her face. 

“Um… Sorry, Kurenai-Sensei.” Hinata replied. She looked down at the ground.

“Go on now.”

The three of them got up and began to run away. Kurenai sighed. She’d made it appear as if what Hinata had said had no significant meaning. Truth be told Kakashi had informed her to be weary of Makaze…

.....

“I know nothing about him. The Hokage might, but he’s deliberately withholding information. I incapacitated him before so he’s probably not much of a threat to you, be wary though, it could be a trick…” Kakashi had explained to her 

“I see… Anything else?”

“Yes, his eyes; don’t look into them.” 

“Why?”

“That’s all the Hokage told me.” 

….

Akamaru continued to growl at Makaze, till his ears perked up and he dashed off in another direction, hearing a high pitched noise Makaze could not hear. 

“How weird…”  He turned around and turned back to the river, again listening to the sound it made as it passed. 

As the hot water intersected the cold water at the Rivers end large quantities of steam would discharge from the rivers surface that created a veil that made seeing to the other side difficult. At first he thought he had seen an illusion, then he knew exactly what he was looking at. 

Out from the veil of mist Chijin appeared, White robes, hood, and all. Walking on the water’s surface casually towards Makaze until he was only a few meters away. 

_“You’re timing is perfect Hitorikko, We’ll begin our first lesson.” _

_____________________________________________________________

End of Chapter 11.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just caught up completely!  I actually printed off chpters 9-11 =).  Forty someodd pages of fantastic delight!

=)

I need more!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 6, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> I just caught up completely!  I actually printed off chpters 9-11 =).  Forty someodd pages of fantastic delight!
> 
> =)
> 
> I need more!



So what did you mean by Tech?


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well your wording in describing and wording things are pretty awesome, almost like reading a book.  I feel mine are more like reading a poorly written script, which I've been practicing on.  By tech I did mean your technique in reference to your writing.  When you go into a story how far ahead do you think it, and what do yo consider when think of the names/plots/abilities maybe and so forth.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 6, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Well your wording in describing and wording things are pretty awesome, almost like reading a book.  I feel mine are more like reading a poorly written script, which I've been practicing on.  By tech I did mean your technique in reference to your writing.  When you go into a story how far ahead do you think it, and what do yo consider when think of the names/plots/abilities maybe and so forth.



Again, thank you for the complement. 

I should point out that, as good as _you_ may think this FF is, As far as i know i only have maybe 2 or three readers, you, Itachifan, and perhaps someone else who was one of my original readers in the beginning of the story. (Towards chapter 1 and 2 i had a few people who read this) And there are plenty of Fanfictions that are more popular than mine.

I'll answer the first part of your question..  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*When you go into a story how far ahead do you think it, and what do you consider when think of the names/plots/abilities maybe and so forth.*

*
Names:*

I base my names in the same way that the original maker of Naruto based many of his names, it has to do with the characteristics of the person whose name you are making. For example, Itachi means weasel, a common symbol for betrayal or treachery. Orochimaru, when broken up into orochi and maru means Serpent Circle, respectively. 

Likewise, as I explained before, the name ?Makaze? is broken up into Ma and Kaze, Ma meaning evil spirit or devil, and Kaze meaning wind. Together roughly translating to Devil?s Storm or a storm brought forth by evil and for evil purposes. This of course was deliberate. 

The name Chijin sometimes translates to ?fool? but in this case it uses the other meaning of Friend. It?s based off of Half life II with a character called G-Man, who reappears and disappears, and is referred to by one person as ?our mutual friend? 

I?d tell you what the other characters names mean but I think you get the picture and I don?t want to spoil the plot.
*
Plot:*

The plot for this story was really a series of ?plot incidents? that I am trying to connect smoothly. And in fact I had thought this story up over the course of two and a half years, so it?s no surprise that it might be more thought out than some other fan fictions, though there?s no guarantee of that, I?ve seen some very good plotlines. 

Regardless, figuring out a plotline takes time and inspiration comes when you least expect it, as they say. The way I tried to figure it out was through the elementary understanding of most literature, a story has 4 parts.

Initial incident ? rising action ? climax ? d?nouement 

First think of a climax, since your story generally centers on it. This is the event that you probably first thought of since it?s the most ?gripping?. Though occasionally it?s the rising action. At any rate, afterwards consider what sort of events could unfold that would lead to the climax, list them if you must. Then think about what sort of action triggers all subsequent Actions. For instance, I needed to figure out how Makaze would find his way into Konoha. I asked myself HOW would I make it happen in a way that seemed possible. (By the standards of reality in Naruto?s universe of course) The initial incident became when Team 7 bumps into Makaze, and before that was the background to which made the initial incident possible. The D?nouement (French, obviously) is easy enough to work out. I actually know how this story is going to end? in fact, I have several alternate endings. 

*Abilities:*

This is tough, I try to look around and see what sort of ?powers? are missing in the Naruto universe and which ones could I possibly add onto. I found my own personal inspiration in a particular series of films which I will not inform you about because I?m afraid it will spoil the plot. My only advise is to look around. 




I apologize, I had written a response to this before, but it got deleted so I rewrote one that was less detailed. If you have any other questions I?ll answer them tomorrow. I want to begin chapter XII


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 6, 2009)

Chapter XII:
“Tiger, Tortoise, Bird, Dragon” ​
*“It doesn’t look like a weapon to me… What other weapons did he make and what are they used for?” *

[Please note that the pictures i provide are visual aids but they are not exact representations. And no i did not draw them myself] 

Makaze felt the letter in his pocket, and remembered what Kakashi had asked him to find out. 

“I want to know—”

_“Don’t speak aloud; you’re being watched. This conversation is between us.”_ Said Chijin.

“Wa—.” He stopped himself _“Watched? By who?” _He turned his head around. 

_“It’s not something you need be concerned with… don’t worry.” _
_
“…Fine.”_ He sighed.  “What can you tell me about “the Azure?” Makaze asked, realizing merely asking this sounded rude, he spoke again. “I just… Before we do anything, I want to know… Well, Kakashi wants to know. ” 
_
“Yes, I remember him asking you that.”_ Chijin replied. 

_“But I don’t remember seeing you—”_

_“I was there, looking through your eyes, as I explained before.”_ Makaze sighed.
_
“So? Can you tell me?”_

_“Hmm…” _His hand reached up to his face and he seemed to be grabbing his chin in contemplation while his elbow rested on his other hand, His face, however, was still shrouded. He said nothing and merely contemplated, something critical was running through his mind. 
_
“Sit down.”_ Chijin commanded politely. 

_“Where?” _Makaze looked around, there were no benches or rocks. 
_
“Anywhere.”_ Chijin Chuckled. _“The grass works as well a throne would.”_ Makaze sat down at the bank of the river with his legs crossed. Chijin then sat next to him. 

_“I’m starting to think now it would be better for me to have told you this much sooner. And I cannot apologize enough for the fact that my actions seem so sporadic; the reason is I’m mainly preoccupied with trying to figure out how to manage your training. I had not originally planned for any of this to happen. While you aren’t ready to know everything about… you… yet, I don’t see the problem with knowing you who I am. So I’ll tell you pretty much everything. As I have said before I have had many titles, each of them was either undeserved or unintended.”_
_
“Like my name?”_

_“No. It’s different… Hm… Let me explain it this way.”_ He brought up his hands and began to form a series of hand signals, slowly and deliberately, he then muttered a series of strange words which Makaze found familiar but didn’t comprehend in meaning. The mists formed from the springs began to converge in front of where Makaze stood into a large disk. 

_“This story had been told to me as a child, though I was younger than you, it seems only fitting you hear the same story… Our universe has four main gods, more powerful than any other spiritual being that on it, more powerful than a demon and certainly more powerful than any human… with some exceptions to certain situations... I'll tell you about them later”

“You mean like the god of death?” 
_
Chijin chuckled again. _“No. That’s a separate category. I am referring to the four gods that rule THIS earth. Not the one that exists beyond it. Where was I? Oh… Yes.” _
_
“Though not confined strictly to that form, each God in his own natural or “Native” Form, corresponds to a beast or animal. Each god also rules a separate cardinal direction of the planet, as its own personal domain and each has its own element.”_

_“Wait…” _Makaze interrupted again, holding up his fingers and counting silently to himself _“Earth… Water… Wind… Fire… Thunder… If there are five elements how can there only be four gods?”_
_
“Everything will be made clear…” _Chijin Responded. _“Now… To explain each of the gods…”_ He formed another hand seal and the disk changed it’s shape, four points now stuck out of the circle. _“Tiger, Tortoise, Bird, Dragon.” _

The disk spun around until one end was now facing Makaze. The mists formed into the shape of a tiger with white fur, bright orange eyes and thin black stripes. 



_“In the West Domain exists the White Tiger. He is a protector and a preserver in certain respects and it is said that he was the one responsible for first sending to flight the demons that first roamed the earth, allowing for the rule of humans… To an extent. He is also often referred to as the God of war, and his element is wind, and his season is Autumn...” _


The tiger dissipated and the disk spun another ninety degrees. The mists took another shape, this time in the form of a tortoise with a shining black shell. Makaze then noticed that resting on the shell was a snake. 



_“...To the North, is the Black Tortoise, sometimes called the Black warrior. This god Symbolizes the longevity of the universe. His element is earth, and it’s Season is Winter....”_
_
“What is the snake for? Is that the third God?”_ Makaze asked curiously.

_“No. You see one of the problems with drawing connections between God’s an animals is that one needs to remember that a God is an entity, not a creature. In this case it’s natural form is a Tortoise with a snake, they are two pieces of a whole.” _

The disk spun around one hundred and eighty degrees, and the mists surrounding it transformed into a slue of bright oranges and reds. Emergent from the disk was a Bird whose wings and feathers burned brightly. The image spread its wings wide apart. The creatures eyes were almost frightening, as if one was staring into the heart of his own impending death. 



_“That’s a Pheonix!”_ Makaze called out excitedly in his head. _"I've heard of them before... Somehow I remember—_


_“Correction… That is the God of all Phoenixes, the Vermillion Bird. His domain is the south, as you can imagine, his element is fire and it’s Season is Summer.”_

_“The other two appeared more Majestic, why is this one so terrifying?” 

“The Vermillion Bird himself is very… Unbridled… It's in his nature i suppose, I do know that he does not get along very well with the other gods... I'll explain why later... But 'Why' is not something anyone can really answer.”_
_
“Are all of the Gods males? Or is the last one a Female?”_ Makaze asked. 

_“Gods of this type are often referred to as He, but in reality Gender does not mean anything to them, not as we understand it.”_

_“As you may have noticed… We’re now left with two  elements and one god. I think you might have a vague idea already of who that god is…”_


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 7, 2009)

The fires dissolved into the air and the disk rotated another ninety degrees, and colors of the mists turned into a dark blue, forming into what looked like an ocean. A dragon burst from the ?Ocean?, its long body spiraling upward until the tail left the water as well. 



Its mouth displayed an uncountable number of sharp white teeth, both large and small. A mane of white fur that appeared to float in midair covered much of the top of his head as well as under his chin into what looked like a human beard, and outward on each side of his head into a pair of whiskers. The mane then extended down the length of the top of his long serpent like body. On either side of the mane on the back of his head was a pair of yellow horns, almost like the antlers of a great stag. The majority of its body had scales of a blue green color that glistened like emeralds. At the same time the creature gave off sparks of purple. In the Dragon?s right claw was a gigantic pearl. 

But the most profound feature of the Dragon was none of these things, it was his eyes. They, like his body, were bluish green with black slits for pupils. Makaze and the Dragon looked at one another in the eyes; he would have sworn he had seen those eyes before, several times before in fact. The eyes seemed to penetrate into the heart of the person who was being watched by them, as Makaze felt that the Dragon was looking at far more than just his appearance. The gaze left Makaze feeling absent minded and hypnotized. It was only until Chijin placed his hand on Makaze?s shoulder that the spell broke away. The mists cleared once more, the disk along with it. 

_??The Azure Dragon; Guardian of the East and the most powerful of the four gods, he controls the remaining two elements, Water and Thunder. His season, as you can guess by process of elimination, is spring. That object in his claw is the Pearl of Wisdom; it?s one of the tools he forged to provide him with the spiritual essence of the universe. ?_

_?It doesn?t look like a tool to me?? Makaze commented. ?Just looks like a piece of jewelry.? _
_
?People all too often define weapons as tools that you can hold in your hand, used to hurt or kill others, swords, arrows, shurikens, bombs? The true definition of a weapon or tool is merely a thing or entity used to defend you or to harm another, or simply to advance some sort of objective. For instance A piece of paper is a weapon if used properly, and a plank of wood is both a tool and a weapon, again, if used properly. A  famous Assassin  man once said that ?ordinary items have enterprising uses, in the right hands but for the wrong reasons.? Not exactly the most uplifting proverb??_ Chijin chuckled to himself. 
_
?A piece of paper? I doubt that? unless you put a seal on it I don?t see how you could kill anyone with paper.? _

_?Not true at all; You can kill hundreds or even thousands of people with paper. With paper one writes all sorts of things that can save or condemn many people?For instance,  If you forged the writing of the one Kage sent to another Kage with a declaration of war, that could create a war that would kill many. Anything, even the most innocent of things, can be used for evil deeds with the right planning??_ Chijin finished the sentence in a sort of cold and lamentable fashion. As if he had stated the occurrence of a tragedy.  
_
?Well? That?s true.? _
_
?So? this ?Wisdom Pearl?? I don?t get what you mean when you say that it ?provides? the ?spiritual essence of the universe?.?_
_
?We?ll discuss the implications of the Pearl later. For right now I want to continue where I left off? Hm??_

_?As I said before. Each god was originally meant to control one Element. Thunder Element was, in reality, related to the skies. And only a god with the power to traverse the skies could call that element his.?_
_
?Traverse the skies? you mean the power to fly??_

_?Exactly. This meant that The White Tiger and The Black Tortoise were immediately disqualified, but the Dragon and the Bird could. The Azure Dragon even then was more powerful than the Bird, naturally, because water can easily extinguish flame. Control over Water and Thunder left the Azure Dragon unquestionably more powerful than any of the other Gods, and the lost opportunity for the Vermillion Bird left him feeling? 
Bitter? shall I say, from a lost opportunity??_

Makaze laughed. Chijin did not.

_?This is, of course, where the idea of associating fire with rage came from. Every human experiences rage at some point in their life, but the Vermillion Bird experienced it first, leaving his mark upon that painful feeling.?
_
_?That makes sense. I suppose. So that is who the Azure is? The one Kakashi wanted to find out about was some Dragon?? _

Chijin rubbed his chin in contemplation again. 
_
?No? The Azure Dragon is not to be confused with the Azure. The two are related but not one in the same. You have not yet been introduced to the Azure? As our story has only just begun...? _


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahhh man!  I want more!

Awesome dude!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 7, 2009)

In about ten minutes i have a music lesson... After that i have to do some homework which will last maybe 1 to two hours. I'll use the extra time to write the next part of chapter 12. 

As i said before, if you are currently reading this Fanfiction, _and haven't done so already_, please make your presence known on the thread, especially if you like what i am doing; it raises my morale. 

and if you don't like it, let me know why.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, your fanfic is awesome, update soon!  I may look like I have the same name as teller1, but its not, your just seeing things!

Yes, its Genjutsu!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 7, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Hi, your fanfic is awesome, update soon!  I may look like I have the same name as teller1, but its not, your just seeing things!
> 
> Yes, its Genjutsu!



.... Right


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice, this is going great!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 7, 2009)

Teller, it's worth noting that if you compare your writing when you started to your most recent works there is considerable improvement. I'm pretty confident that you're FF will outgrow mine pretty quickly, atleast in the number of veiws. 

Anyway... i'll get working on the rest of chapter XII


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 7, 2009)

_“With the existence of Humanity, and it’s eventual flourishing, the Azure Dragon forged what I mentioned before was one of his most powerful weapons, the Pearl of Wisdom… Now to explain what the pearl does and why it’s important. The spiritual essence of the universe in fact refers to the connection that exists between the spirits, sometimes called souls, of all living and non living matter. The power the pearl of Wisdom Grants is the power to do what the other Gods cannot, the power to gaze into the souls of life forms, including the souls of men. Essentially giving one a perfect understanding of the universe, this is, of course what makes the Pearl such a powerful weapon. Knowledge is power, infinite knowledge is infinite power.”

“Why is that so important?”
_
_“It is said that the soul of a life form, when visible, contains a crystal clear understanding of the person to whom the soul belongs. Humans, believe it or not, are able to perform this feet to a limited extent and I’ll teach you about that later, but the Azure Dragon has the power to see into the souls of all life forms, giving him psychic connections to all life, essentially.”_
_
“Does that mean he could psychically control people’s minds?” _

_“Those with weak will power… Yes, he could control them, could being the operative term. But the Azure Dragon by nature desires peace in all things. The Pearl has given him the wisdom to know that mind control could not bring true peace, Good and evil pertains only to organisms, and the choice between good and evil must be made by humans and humans alone. Now where was I… oh, yes…”_ Chijin took a deep breath, and then continued.
_
“The power to view into the souls of all life forms has one fatal consequence, When life is destroyed recklessly or needlessly, the spirit is very often left restless and creates a sort of… Echo. Life forms, particularly humans, know how this feels to a small extent; when they lose a friend, lover, or kinsmen that was very close to them; it creates a temporary agony, a combination of sadness and angry frustration, especially when the death was unneeded or could have been prevented."_

_"Conflicts like War result in numerous casualties, where belligerents and innocents both are swept into the conflict, the Azure Dragon’s connection to each life form during times when large destruction occurs in a short period of time becomes very… psychically painful. As if you lost hundreds of your family members and friends in a single day. The psychic pain can lead to physical pain when experienced in high ‘quantities’. This creates for the Azure a weakness in his wisdom, it requires that the world be in a state of relative peace.”_
_
“If there was enough suffering in the world, would it Kill the Azure?”_
_
“No, you can’t kill a God any more than you can a Demon. But enough pain would render him weak enough to be… Controlled by others… Some Extraordinary humans are capable of, through the power of human sacrifice, trap Demons inside of certain objects or even people. A God, however, would be impossible to shackle in this way, unless they were extraordinarily well weakened, then they could be imprisoned… Now, it would still be impossible to imprison them against their will in a human for a long period of time, if it ever happened to Seiryuu he would simply be able to regain his strength, the host human would not be able to survive that much Chakra stored within him, no human possibly could, even if Seiryuu desired the human to life. But it would be possible to trap him in a material object.”_
_
“What good is trapping him in a material object?” _

“Bail, of course.” 

_“I don’t understand.”_ Makaze replied, scratching the back of his head. 

_“You will…”_

_“So… Has anyone ever TRIED to do that to the Azure?”_ Makaze asked. 
_
“Ah… You’re catching on. Good.”_

_“Many Generations ago, there was a terrible conflict between Nations that existed on the land that we sit on now but no longer exist in title. Many innocent people were killed. The Echos that I mentioned before were strong enough to render the Azure… Temporarily weakened. No human on earth took notice, but Suzaku did. In an attempt to overthrow the Azure he tried literally adding fuel to the fire by doing what no other God had done before, deliberately destroy parts of life on earth…With fire so powerful it created the vast waste land known as the deserts of the Wind Country.”_
_
“How is that even possible?”_

_“He used fires hot enough to glass the surface of the land.”_ Makaze tried to imagine such a thing, his mind couldn’t draw a picture, but the idea of it frightened him.

_“Byakko and Genbu would put a stop to it… their preference being that that Seiryuu ruled and not Suzaku… This kept Suzaku from ever attempting to try to use Seiryuu’s weakness to become dominant again, at least on his own… But this didn’t stop him from trying to undermine.”_

_“So, Suzaku secretly informed—”_

_“Wait… Secretly? Then how do you know.”_

Chijin chuckled. _“Secretly at the time, atleast. Of course it was found out, but only after the fact. Now… As I was saying; Suzaku told him that if he sacrificed five hundred humans at the exact same time, Seiryuu would be weak enough to seal within any object. Suzaku exchanged the information in exchange for the Warlord, who was to perform the Jutsu, giving him Control of the thunder element. The Warlord agreed, sacrificing five hundred of his own villagers—”_

_“How could anyone do that!”_ 
_
“Greed, The kind that makes one willing to murder others for the sake of personal benefit, such men exist and such men will always exist. It’s just a matter of stopping them before they do this sort of thing… Of course he was not stopped, and Seiryuu was brought to a point of agony that would have killed any human one thousand times over from the grief. The Warlord then used a Jutsu to imprison Seiryuu in a Jar… This plan was then to acquire immorality and unlimited power, as Seiryuu would give him, in exchange for the Dragon’s freedom… The plan worked… Almost.” _

End of Chapter 12


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 8, 2009)

"Almost......."

What happened? I MUST know!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 8, 2009)

Well too bad because that's the end of the story...

Jk

I need to finish another hour or two of homework... then I'll get back to work.


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you were serious, I would just want you to know=

I have a certain set of skills that I have acquired over a long career,
Skills that make me a nightmare to people like you, who joke about ending their stories early!

So you can continue and nothing will happen, I'll let it go.
But, if you don't:  I will hunt; I will find you; and I will make you write the entire story in one sitting!
[/EndParodyOfTakenQuote]

=)


----------



## Kosshi (Feb 8, 2009)

I was reading this fan-fic before I decided to become a member and it is so good. I think chapter one was beautifully written and once I got there I couldn't stop reading it. 

I think one of your questions was if Makaze has a personality, and yes I think he does. His personality is kind of like Naruto's only that he is constantly searching to find out who he is, but he just hasn't got much people in his life to give him clues.

Keep up the good work *InfallilbeImam*, this is truelly a great fan-fic, and you have inspired me to start writting and I hope I have your talent.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 8, 2009)

Kosshi said:


> I was reading this fan-fic before I decided to become a member and it is so good. I think chapter one was beautifully written and once I got there I couldn't stop reading it.
> 
> I think one of your questions was if Makaze has a personality, and yes I think he does. His personality is kind of like Naruto's only that he is constantly searching to find out who he is, but he just hasn't got much people in his life to give him clues.
> 
> Keep up the good work *InfallilbeImam*, this is truelly a great fan-fic, and you have inspired me to start writting and I hope I have your talent.



Thanks for the compliment

Unfortunately, for everyone reading this... I didn't manage to get a submission ready for today I should have some time tomorrow.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 10, 2009)

Chapter XIII:
“Legacy of the Azure” ​
*I applied my heart to know wisdom, and to know madness and folly. I perceived that this also was a chasing after wind. For in much wisdom is much grief; and he who increases knowledge increases sorrow.*

Makaze blinked, he was no longer sitting on the bank of the river, he was now standing in a bleak and dimly lit chamber with Chijin standing next to him. The walls were made partially of rock and partially stone, and since no natural light was present in the room, merely the meager kind provided by the antagonistically shaped torches hanging from them, it gave the obvious indication that he was somewhere underground.  On the far side of the chamber were a pair of heavy wooden doors latched by bars and chains of cold black iron. 

Also on the walls, between the torches, were various trophies of sorts. Swords, helmets, crowns, treasures, and objects which he had never seen before, most frightening of all, though, were the human skulls that decorated the corners of stone and the crevices of rock within the chamber. 

“Wha-What’s going on? Is this another one of my memories?” Makaze asked.

“One of _my_ memories, actually… Well, one that had been handed down to me. I thought it would be better from this point on that I showed you what actually happened instead of merely dictating the events; as this is, effectively, the climax of our story, and to understanding who The Azure is; that being the one related to, but not the same as, Seiryuu.” 

“Wait… you mean this whole story you’re telling me is true? I thought you were just telling me a legend, a folk tale of sorts.”

Chijin laughed. “ Well it_ is _a legend, but it is none the less true. Do you really think I’d tell you all of this just for the fun of it?”

“Well I find the whole idea of Gods and Demons sort of… unreal, to be honest. 

“That’s to be expected of someone as analytical as you.”

“How can I believe in something I’ve never seen before?”

“Ah…But you have.”  Chijin replied amusedly. “You don’t realize it yet, but within very close proximity to your person you walk amongst a demon. At all times he… or she, exists right under your nose.”

“And I take it you’re not going to tell me?”

“No, not yet. Like in many other things you’re not prepared to face it. Regardless, this room, and the events that occurred here, are important for a wide variety of reasons. These events hold a hidden meaning that will serve as an important tool integral to your success.” 

“What do you mean by my suc—” Makaze turned around but Chijin had disappeared. 

“…Figures.” He turned back and explored his surroundings.  

By this point there had been only one part of the Chamber he had overlooked; strangely enough it was the most obvious feature of the room, standing on a large stone cylinder was a clay jar, nearly twice as large as any of the clay jars the old woman had dropped earlier that morning. Makaze encircled the Jar, getting a close look at all of it’s features. On one side of the jar, inscribed in some dark red ink was a list of very small characters that appeared to enumerate hundreds of names. On the other side, inscribed in larger characters, was what appeared to be a seal. In the darkness the words were difficult to see and Makaze moved his head in closer to read the words. 

Suddenly the jar began to glow in greenish blue aura, and Makaze pulled his head back. The characters, now illuminated in Azure, were now legible. 
_
“So long as man suffers so too shall the Azure Dragon be enslaved.” _
_
“At last he approaches…”_  A cool and melodic voice echoed from within the jar. Makaze heard footsteps and the rattling of metal armor behind him, he spun around. The sound of locks opening alerted Makaze to hide, he ran to beside the door, where, so long as whoever entered did not turn around, he would not be seen. Chijin had told him before that people in a person’s memories cannot see them, but experience painfully taught him otherwise. 

The doors then swung open with such speed and force it had been fortunate Makaze put himself only inches from their swinging path. The Aura from the pot was still the brightest illumination the room could provide, as the hall to which the door had opened from was no brighter than the Chamber. 

“You two, stay where you are.” A cold and angry voice called out from behind the door. Nothing was said in response. The sound of a set of footsteps grew louder as they drew their entry into the room. 

Makaze got a good look at the man; who was clearly none other than the Warlord Chijin spoke of earlier. His body was covered in grey plated armor, his long scraggly red hair streamed down and out from his head, and his eyes were filled with both contempt and conceit. Attached to the belt of his suit of armor was a sword with an abnormally large sheath. One look at his repulsively frightening face lead Makaze to inhale his breath and keep it there. 

“Dragon, I have given you twenty four hours to contemplate the terms I have set for you; a time more than generous period of time for you to make your decision.” The Warlord said to the Jar. 

“I have nothing to decide. You have nothing to offer me; and I have no desire, or reason, to give you anything you ask.  You can’t even hold my life ransom; you don’t have the power. I don’t need you. ” The Aura replied calmly. 

“You don’t _want_ your freedom? How strange, a Dragon born to fly who doesn’t mind spending the rest of his existence confined to a pot!” 

“If freedom is all you have to offer, then no I don’t want it. I don’t want it from you, you who stole it from me, nor do I necessarily need it from you in particular. The passing of one man’s lifetime means nothing to me in the grand scheme of things; I’ll wait for you, and your wretched seat of power, to die and bid my freedom from the first honest man that passes by, in exchange for my freedom. You’re a fool who never thought this out, who never thinks anything out really.” The calm manner by which the Aura replied infuriated the Warlord, who was gripping the hilt of his sword feverishly. 

“Go on… do it. Smash me apart; if it will make you feel any better.” Said the Aura. The Warlord closed his eyes, smiled, and released his grip from his sword. 

“I admire your cunning but I am not so foolish as to let you go that easily… Nor is your freedom the only way I had planned to extort you…” He turned around and shouted.

“MEN! Bring it forward.”


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 10, 2009)

mkay...more yes? lol


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 11, 2009)

Two men, tall and menacing, clad in armor similar but less impressive than the Warlord?s Walked forward, carrying with considerable difficulty the pearl Makaze had seen earlier, the one Seiryuu had been holding in his hand. It was slightly larger than the size of an orange. They held it out in front of the Warlord, who proceeded to snatch it quickly from them. 

?Now Leave, I will conduct this further alone.?

The men did not respond, or even react facially to his request, they briskly left the chamber. 

?When my men captured you they found this little thing? I must say it is rather heavy.? The Warlord commented, holding up the prize with deliberate indifference.  

?I wonder what it does? Oh wait? I already know.? The Warlord laughed, with a sound of triumph in his voice. 

?Of course you do.? The Aura replied.  ?Suzaku told you.?

?I wonder how the wise and powerful Azure Dragon feels that one of his subordinates betrayed him. Angry perhaps?? The Warlord asked as he paced slowly around the glowing jar. 

?I was weary of the fact that the ?betrayal? you speak of was to take place, as it did before when Suzaku tried the stunt you pulled off, and failed. I do not hate Suzaku for what he did? I understand now more than I did before the hatred he has for me, it brings him the same grief your ruthless slaughter of innocence brings to me, Enmity between us would only fuel that grief and to be honest I have no desire to make him suffer any more than he already has?? 

?Pfft? words with no backing!? The warlord barked. ?Your freedom still rests in my hands; that is an absolute. I don?t need to imagine the fact that you hate and despise me, I already know it.? He grinned. 

?No, I do not feel the same feeling of surprise and anger at this ?betrayal? as did the Daiymo before he died when he realized you had betrayed him??  The Warlord flinched and reached for his sword again, but recollected himself once more.

?So you know of my past achievements.? Replied the Warlord. ?That kind of knowledge won?t help you here.?

?To the contrary? It?s ?that kind of knowledge? that makes me pity you. You?re an unloved human being with no means to communicate with others except by brute force and, when that fails, subterfuge. I pity the fact that in a few minutes, you?ll be dead.?

?More words, more like barking really! For someone as powerful as legends suggest you are an awfully weak creature, do you know that? Have you even killed a man before? I wonder.?

?No, and dare I say I?m rather proud of it.? The Aura replied. ?You, unfortunately, will be my first.? The Warlord didn?t laugh, and there was a brief silence between the two.

?Suzaku didn?t tell me how you used this thing? He said it?s the reason you?re so powerful but at the same time it?s why you feint at the sight of the blood of innocence, but nothing about how it works? or how such a seemingly ruinous object could be of any value to you. Frankly, if I smashed it, I could imagine I would be doing you a favor.?

?It?s a ?burden? I bear by choice. And you will return it to me. Even if I have to pry it from your corpse.? 

?I see?? The Warlord grinned. ?I wonder how you?ll manage to do that cooped up inside that little container.? Holding up the white glittering sphere in the air the Warlord drew his sword fully from its sheath, flourishing it too in the air, at seeing the blade Makaze understood why the sheath was so large. The blade itself was not razor smooth but armed with many jagged teeth. 

?You?ll never break it.? Said the Aura.

?I don?t need to.? The Warlord laughed. He swung the sword down upon the Pearl, sound of the blade attempting to scratch the pearl?s surface screeched like fingernails on a blackboard, Seiryuu let out a terrible roar of agony that forced Makaze to turn away and cover his ears, as the noise the scratching made sent sharp ripples of pain coursing throughout his body. The warlord lowered the sword; the pearl was unscratched by the swipe. 

?You?ll never break me either.? The Aura?s voice appeared fainter than before.

?Ah but I can?t imagine that it will take very many of these little lessons to discipline you into seeing my way of things.? 

?I?m not afraid of that physical nature that drives your subjects with fear. You can?t kill me with pain and you certainly can?t bend my will to yours with it.?

?You?d be willing to endure pain for all eternity out of some silly notion that you?re holding the moral high ground??

?I would be willing, yes, except that I don?t need to. I need only endure you until you are unable to endure my refusals. Or, in the worst case, until you die of old age. But I already explained this. If I?m not mistaken you have a single son, perhaps I?ll give him the powers you so ravenously desire.?

?Silence!? The warlord struck the pearl again with his sword, this time slowly dragging the toothed blade across its surface. Seiryuu let out another roar and Makaze again shuddered in the pain that he too felt.  

?My son would never accept your powers and even if he did he would have no capacity to use them. He?s weak. I knew from the beginning I could not raise him to be a proper ruler. He lacks ambition; his mind is filled with clouds of useless ideas and he asks pointless questions. Though I do admit he is a rather good worker and a useful scribe; I do not hesitate to say I am ashamed to be his father.?

Makaze heard what he thought was another sound coming from within the hallway, though the Warlord did not take notice. Makaze also saw a shadow from behind the doorway. 

?You mean to say that he is thoughtful, diplomatic, diligent, and scientific. It?s precisely for that reason why I would give him my powers, if anyone; he deserves it.?

?He does not!? shouted the Warlord, who again proceeded to strike the pearl with his blade, with similar effects as the last two times. ?I would rather see you and the pathetic prison you find yourself within left abandoned in the driest desert or in the darkness of the deepest ocean than see what I have worked for fall into the hands of another; especially not my pathetic excuse for a??

?Just what is it about your ?achievement? that I or anyone should be impressed with?? Seiryuu interrupted. 

.....

More to come.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 13, 2009)

Really cool story


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome job.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 16, 2009)

i regret to inform you that the next two additions made to this chapter are going to be shitty ones... Usually i have a crystal clear picture of how an event is supposed to play out.... unfortunately i didn't think this through very hard. 

________________________________________________________

“What did I… accomplish? I took five hundred outcasts; Widows, orphans, prisoners, both foreign and domestic, and put them to good use. But why would you ask that which you already know?” 

“By putting them to good use, you mean murdering them.”

“Yes, a minor sacrifice really… In selecting the five hundred I made sure that they had no one close enough to them so that, when the time came, no one would morn their passing.”

“You’re wrong on two counts; first, in thinking that no one would morn their passing; I Morn their passing. Secondly, you’re wrong in stating that that was the reason you chose those people. We both know you did it so that no one would seek them out and attempt to investigate their disappearance, discover the truth, and subsequently… bring you to justice; you’re a coward.”

The Warlord struck the pearl again angered by the insult, the result of which was again the same.

“This is getting us nowhere. I’ll leave you to ‘morn’ those that were killed to keep you there…” He started to walk out of the room, then a toothy grin spread across his face and he turned around.

“Perhaps I’ll increase the number of people that you have to morn just to spite you. You seem to care more about the deaths of others than your own physical condition… Maybe if I get them to beg to you to give me what I want, in exchange for their lives… RIGHT in front of you you’ll come to see things my way—”

“… Who on this earth would you spare from being used for your own sake?”

“No one.” He quickly replied. 

“Not even your own son?” 

“Especially not my son!” He shouted. “I saw in his eyes from the day he was born that he lacked the strength needed to replace me, he bore the traits of his mother.” 

“The offspring of one monster or even two monsters does not make that offspring a monster.” 

“Apparently so… The boy’s mother lost her usefulness to me afterwards, so I disposed of her. I kept the boy though, he’s worth more than the food it takes to feed him… Since you seem to like him so much perhaps I’ll be the first to drag here and kill right in front of—”

“NO!” A young man burst from the doorway, his eyes filled with both fury and grief. The two men looked at one another, eye to eye. The young man was breathing heavily, his chest rose and fell like a tempest. 

“And here he is now…” The Warlord mumbled. “I take it you heard—”

“Every. Word.”  

“How could you… even LIVE with yourself after doing all of those…” He stopped; there was no word he could use to describe them. “After everything you’ve done … I’ve tried and thus far been able… able to forgive you for it, for your abuse of me and for your abuse of your people!” 

The warlord sighed in response. “I’m in no mood to deal with you right now. I’ll pretend none of this ever happened; if you value your life, turn around. Now. And leave my sight; leave me to my work.”

Among the many treasures in the room was a sword, held in the hands of an empty suit of armor. The young man grabbed the sword off the suite and held it in front of him haphazardly, he then spoke.

“I could never leave here alive knowing of what you did and that I did nothing to stop you, to bring you to justice. “

“Then you’re challenging me…” He turned away from his son and began to pace around casually, as if his son’s words meant nothing to him. “I’m surprised, I didn’t think it in you, you never were very brave…Very well, if you can’t live knowing what had happened, I’ll end you’re your guilt by ending your life.” He pointed his jagged blade at his son.

The young man, as inept and ill prepared as he was, charged at the warlord, sword in hand. He made two sweeping and careless strikes at the warlord, who blocked them effortlessly, then disarmed the young man, sending the sword flying out of his hand and ringing as it hit the ground. The warlord Grabbed his son by the collar of his shirt and threw him to the ground.

The Warlord laughed. “Maybe now you’re starting to regret never learning how to fight. What was that snide comment you made about it? It’s ‘how brutes solve their problems’ perhaps? That sword... Pick it up.” Said the Warlord 

“What?”

“Pick it up and attack me again. I’m giving you a second chance.”


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job. you made a few spellings errors though.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 17, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nice job. you made a few spellings errors though.



I suspected as much... i Honestly can't wait till this chapter is over...


----------



## AkosS (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, this work is just stunning


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 18, 2009)

Born Runner voted on this FF, how come i don't see any of his posts anywhere?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 19, 2009)

The young man quickly grabbed for the sword and stood back up, holding the blade in front of him. The Warlord laughed, lowering the pearl in his hand down to the floor, freeing up his left arm. 

?Killing you this easily would deprive me of showing our friend in the jar here just how weak you really are? I?m going to make this especially humiliating?? He said, grinning. ?I wonder how many chances I?m going to give you before I get bored.? 

?SHUTUP!? The young man charged at his father, again, to no avail. The warlord grabbed his son?s arm, squeezing it ruthlessly until the blade fell from his enfeebled grasp. The Warlord, forcibly holding the Young man in front of him, turned to face the Jar. 

?You know? I never went about telling you my son?s name? Shall I introduce the two of you? Boy, tell him your name? He hissed at his son. ?Tell him or you?ll meet an early death!? 

?Fa?Faasuto.? Faasuto choked.

?Let him go.? Replied the Aura.

?He?s told you his name, I can?t let him go unless you tell him your name!? Said the Warlord maniacally. 

?If you could see yourself right now, you?d realize how far you?ve really fallen into insanity.? Said Seiryuu

?I said TELL HIM.? He furthered his grip on Faasuto, holding his own jagged sword dangerously close to his throat. 

?Seiryuu, Now let him go.? 

?I don?t see what your point is in asking me to do that, he?ll die either way.? The warlord turned around and threw Faasuto back to the ground, he then picked up the fallen sword with his land and slid it back in his direction. 

?We?ll make this your last chance? Unless of course our friend in the jar plans to bail you out?? The Warlord turned his head to the Jar ?He?s a stubborn Dragon though, I?ll doubt he?ll??

?If I let you have your way far more innocents would die. I will not give into your demands, no circumstances will change that.? The aura replied. 

The Warlord laughed and replied.

?Have it your way.? 

?Die!? Faasuto had gotten up again, this time the Warlord was distracted. Faasuto?s sword struck at the side of the Warlord?s chest, partially piercing through his body armor, enough so to create a wound. 

?INSOLENT!? The Warlord howled in anger and swung his own sword back, grazing Faasuto across the chest, the two men fell backwards. The Warlord looked down at his injury. 

?It looks like I?m done toying with you.? 

Slowly he walked towards Faasuto, who brought his sword back to his body length. With two well placed swipes Faasuto was struck across his right hand, and the sword fell back to the ground. 

?That?s the third time, I think.? The Warlord stomped his armor covered foot on Faasuto?s blade just as he was about to reach for it, breaking it in half. He then held moved his foot onto Faasuto?s chest, pressing down on the very spot where he?d struck him. Faasuto screamed in agony. Makaze watched in horror.

?If at any time you feel like calling it quits, all you have to do is give me a few words on how weak and unworthy you are and I?ll end your life quickly.? Said the Warlord.

?Tell me? Tell me what made you into a madman.? Faasuto said meekly. 

The Warlord laughed in response and continued to press his foot on Faasuto?s chest.

?I applied my heart to know wisdom, and to know madness and folly. I perceived that this also was a chasing after wind. For in much wisdom is much grief; and he who increases knowledge increases sorrow.? These words had, at that moment, been whispered into Faasuto?s ears by Seiryuu, yet neither Makaze nor the Warlord had heard them spoken. Faasuto immediately, turned to the seemingly useless sword stub that was lying on the ground, no longer secured by his father?s foot. He grabbed it and did the first thing that came to his mind, he tossed it at the Jar. 

The broken blade pierced perfectly through the center of the Jar. Slowly but surely cracks formed around the impact zone, as Azure light leaked through the fissures. 

?Your plan is ruined.? Said Faasuto, with a triumphant grin on his face. 

?DAMNIT NO!? He turned around to see the Jar fall apart, then turned back to Faasuto, in a blind rage he lifted his sword in the air to deliver the final blow. A claw reached out and snatched the blade midway, stopping it in its tracks. 

Seiryuu now stood between the Warlord and Faasuto, his right claw casually grasping the Warlord?s blade. 

?Y?You? You knew!? Said the Warlord, trembling. 

?Knew that I would be freed and that you would die? Yes, I did.? In a flash of motion Seiryuu snapped the sword in half with his right claw and struck the Warlord with his left. The impact created a shock wave that rippled through the Halls of the palace. The Warlord was dead. 

_______________________________________________________

 More to come


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow.....what next?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 19, 2009)

Seiryuu look a few steps back to distance himself from Faasuto, his long body occupying much of the room, then looked down at him. Faasuto struggled to lift himself up, but clutching his chest he cried out in pain and fell back down. 

?Don?t get up; your rib cage is broken.?  Seiryuu told him. He gently placed his right claw down on Faasuto?s chest, closing his eyes. For a few seconds Seiryuu?s hand and Faasuto?s chest glowed. He then lifted his claw off of him. 

?You?re healed. Arise.? 

Faasuto stood back up and looked down at his chest. The pain was gone and the scar from the sword had disappeared entirely from his skin. 

?You? Healed me? just like that??

?Just like that. You don?t realize it now, but in breaking that prison you saved countless numbers of people.?

?You?re the one who killed my father, not me.? Faasuto replied, turning away. ?I was too weak to defeat him.?

?Regardless, you were the catalyst. As powerful as I was, I could not have freed myself. I was powerless in this respect. I?m indebted to you. And for your efforts I shall reward you.?

?You?re the one who saved my life, I?m as indebted to you.?

?Then let us aid one another. I wish for you to have some of my powers. Certainly it?s more power than any good man should want, and more power than any other kind of man ought to have, but since you fit neither of these categories in that you are both good and do not want power, I can trust you to handle it wisely. But I want you to return the favor to me by keeping peace throughout the land? That?s all I ask of you.?

?How am I to do that? Become leader? With my father dead?.?

?No, Not leader. It will become clear in a moment.? Seiryuu turned his head to the large pearl that was lying on the ground. Staring at it, the object rolled towards him as if it had a life of it?s own, then it rolled straight into his claw.

?Hold out your hand? The one that was injured? Seiryuu commanded. Faasuto held out his right hand and Seiryuu clasped it with his own. He closed his eyes again and there was another flash of bluish green light. The blood and the scar on the back of Faasuto?s hand disappeared. In its place was a black ring. Seiryuu then held the Pearl infront of Faasuto. 

?This pearl allows me to see everything in a person?s heart, in a single glance I can see their emotions, their hopes, their memories, and even the things that they themselves could never see; their own future. But so long as people suffer in the way that your father made them suffer I?m vulnerable. There must be peace among humans but I cannot hope to achieve this by spending my time among them, Men must see me as little as possible. I must remain hidden.?

?Why is that? Why remain hidden??

?Look at what happened to your father. He learned of me and saw only power. Think of what would happen if I made myself known to crowds and nations. People are easily corrupted and my presence among them might do more harm in this respect than good. It?s not that most people are evil, but it only takes one rotten mind to destroy years of progress, peace, and productivity.?

?That?s what you want me to do then.? Said Faasuto. ?Keep peace.?

?Precisely.?

?I?ll do it then. I?ll help you. What is this circle on my arm for?? He asked.

?I am asking you to be the founder of the clan that I hope shall promote the cause of peace for generations to come, and that circle is two things, first, it is a symbol, it will serve to set you and your kin apart from all other humans, secondly, and most importantly, it?s a compass.?

Makaze looked down at his own right hand. It had the same black ring. His eyes grew wide with the shock of understanding. 

?A compass? But it doesn?t point to anything.? 

?When you run Chakra through your right hand using your left, the compass will point eastward to the Island where I reside? So that only you and those of your clan can find me.?

?But I don?t??

?You don?t know the Art of the Shinobi, I?m aware. I?m going to teach you. The marital arts may not seem like something in common cause with promoting peace, but it is. Learning to fight is learning discipline, self control, and above all, self respect. Your father never learned to fight; he merely learned how to hurt others? With your permission, I?ll make you a thousand times more powerful than he ever was, as I said before I trust you have the responsibility to handle that kind of power.?

?I? I?m honored.? Faasuto replied.

?You?re honored yes, but are you willing?? Seiryuu glared at him through his two bright azure eyes. There was a pause.

?Yes.? Faasuto said confidently, pulling his shoulders up. 

?I?ll take you to my Island. There I shall tutor you in private. After a few years you?ll be ready to return.?

?With all do respect? My family as far as I know didn?t have a bloodline? None of them were able to use??

?You and your descendents will have a different Bloodline than that of your father. It will be a bloodline drawn partially from my own. You all will still be human though, understand that. You?ll all be born and live and die as humans? It?s only proper that it stay that way.?

?I see??

?You will be the leader of this Clan, the one who takes orders directly from me if I need give them. With this role of leadership comes increased responsibility along with increased power as well as the knowledge and wisdom to use it properly. Your leadership will end once you retire, or leave this world? Prior to this happening you?ll chose a successor from the best among your kin, The two of us will train him or her as I will train you, when their training is complete they will become the leader. When that leader ends his term he or she shall chose a successor of his or her own... By now you should see the pattern.? 

?Yes? that makes sense.? Faasuto nodded. ?What shall this leader be called??

?As am I the Azure Dragon, You and your hereditary legacy shall be called the Azure Human??

?How about ?The Azure? For short?? 

____________

End of Chapter VIII


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow....awesome!


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ah ha!  NOw it is all beginning to make since!  Great Chapter!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 21, 2009)

Chapter XIV:
?Shinjugan? ​


In another blink the chamber was gone, Makaze was back at the river bank.

?A story like that has likely told you much. But there is still very much for you to know? So close and yet so far, as they say. I am the legacy of that story. As are you. I am the Azure, but you probably figured this out well before I told you, well before even Seiryuu explained what the Azure was.?

?Then you and I are related.? Makaze glared at the ring on the back of his hand, holding it out in front of him. Chijin held his hand next to his; save for size and maturity they were identical. 

?Yes. I know what you are about to ask next, and I ask you to refrain from asking it. Please do not endeavor to inquire how I am related to you specifically; the answer to that question is complicated since there are multiple interpretations to the means by which you and I are related. The answer to that question will come in due time.? 

?That?s why you hid your face and body from me this whole time, isn?t it?? Makaze asked. ?So I wouldn?t realize we were related until I was ready.?

?That was one of the considerations. But even if You were, say, someone else, and I was working with you, I?d still keep my face hidden. It?s a tradition of all clan members, including the Azure, not to reveal their faces in public or even in private, except amongst one another and except when? I?ll save that explanation for our lesson.?

?What explanation?? Makaze cocked his head in curiosity, then answered himself. ?Never mind, I should know by now that there?s no point in asking you questions I know you won?t answer.?

Chijin laughed. 

?So why keep your faces hidden anyway??

?Seiryuu never explained this in much detail with the first Azure in the memory I showed you. The first Azure?s wanted the clan to be active in promoting diplomacy over warfare, but at the same time understood that there were dangers in nakedly wielding the powers given by Seiryuu as much as there was a danger, as The Dragon of the East so eloquently explained, in him being seen by large numbers of people. Make no mistake these white robes aren?t a disguise, all clan members wear them, the black bandolier I have on was the traditional differentiation symbol between the Azure and lower clansmen. But the robes do serve to disguise certain important techniques. Take the Hyuugas for instance? intentionally or not they flaunted their Doujustu in various wars and conflicts, their reputation grew in proportion to the jealousy of others. Naturally, attempts were made by the Cloud Village to steal that power.?

?That?s why Neji held that grudge??  Makaze commented contemplatively

?Because he knew you were from the cloud village? It?s a bit more personal than that? Regardless. The White robes became, more importantly, a symbol of our Clan?s mission; neutrality and peace. Don?t confuse the insistence upon anonymity with stealth; most of our work was conducted in the open.?

?If you work for peace, have you ever had to fight then?

?Yes, more than would be hoped, but only as a last resort.? Chijin stood up. ?Anyway? Questions are always good, but that?s not the real reason we?re here. As your memories return to you, the Myriad of questions you have stored in your head will be answers with you needing to ever ask them. You can ask more questions later, right now I?d like to start today?s actual lesson. One of the gifts, and burdens, imparted by Seiryuu.?

_________________________________________________________

Very short chapter addition today, longer ones should follow if i can prompt myself out of laziness.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 22, 2009)

It was good enough.


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Eh Hem..no sir, this thread will not fall to page 2!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait, what?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry guys, it's not a matter of me being lazy, i WANTED to write this week, but I've been getting homework that keeps be busy till 10:30, since i have to wake up at 6:00 every morning it's not healthy or wise to stay up any later... since it takes me at least an hour to actually FALL asleep. 

I have about 8 pages of textbook notes i need to write about... i've gotten 1 of the 8 done already. I'll relax my fingers for awhile and then maybe work on chapter XIV. 

In the mean while, always feel free to suggest / critique my work, or make guesses as to what is going to happen next. You'll probably be wrong  though


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 6, 2009)

I feel you. I still have math HW I need to do myself. And I have project due soon for science. Ugh!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I haven't been checking in and reading!
I got off track and I'm lazy! I love the chapters so far. Amnesia is something that really helps with a characters story. It's really good!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 29, 2009)

Getting chapter withdrawal...........when is the new chapter coming out?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Apr 7, 2009)

sometime before Friday of this week. Sorry... my teachers have been packing exams in before April vacation, and I had to do a concert at Carnegie... This particular chapter has also been very difficult to write. I want to see if i can release the entire chapter in a single day.


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 7, 2009)

well...i've def been missing this story!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alright, its just good to know that you haven't given up on it!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Apr 10, 2009)

InfallibleImam said:


> sometime before Friday of this week. Sorry... my teachers have been packing exams in before April vacation, and I had to do a concert at Carnegie... This particular chapter has also been very difficult to write. I want to see if i can release the entire chapter in a single day.



I'm going to have to break my promise and suspend the writing. I'm still working on the chapter but i'm not sure when it will be finished.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Apr 12, 2009)

?As I already said Seiryuu build a weapon that gave in the power to look into any person?s heart, but not only to see what is there but also to communicate with people through their minds. All of the descendants of his clan, including you, have a Doujustu called the Shinjugan that is able to perform that very same task though to a very limited extent.?

?What do you mean??

?I mean it gives the user certain telepathic abilities. You?ve already seen some of it?s usages, I have to use an Advanced form of the Shinjugan every time I show you parts of your memories. Other techniques that effect the users mind rather than his physical body generally only go as far as to effect their sensory functions, sight, smell, touch, etcetera, however the part of the brain that deals with long term memory is much better safeguarded and no technique I know of, other than Shinjugan, can add, remove, and even destroy memories? Among other things.?

There was a pause of silence. Chijin spoke again.

?Speaking of illusions, I?m certain you?ve wondered how I managed to appear and disappear at will; unnoticed by anyone except you and those I deliberately allow to see me; maybe now you understand.?

?So you?re talking to me inside of my head; and tricking me into thinking that you?re standing right in front of me. Then you?re nothing but an illusion?? Makaze stopped, then flinched, then shot his finger at Chijin. ?So you used Shinjugan on Neji!??

?An illusion?? Chijin laughed. ?If you want to put it into simplistic and insulting terms, yes, I?m an illusion.  I hope you?re not offended by it; it?s the only safe way I would be able to communicate with you. And yes, I used Shinjugan on Neji? ?

?Without being seen by anyone?? Makaze asked. He felt a sinking feeling, realizing now that despite of what he was seeing and hearing, he was standing alone? Part of him felt even foolish; if someone were to see him they?d see him talking to no one.  Thinking back he realized there was no other possible explanation. 


?Exactly, don?t think I?m hiding in some lair many miles away though, I?m closer by than you might think.?  Chijin pointed over the river. 

?First, place your head over the edge of the river bank, so that when you look down you?ll be staring straight down at the water?s surface.?

?Wha? Why??

?You?ll see. Just trust me.? Chijin chuckled to himself ?Relax, I?m not going to push you in if that?s what you?re thinking.?

Makaze obeyed. Carefully he leaned over the surface of the clear rushing water. 

?Now close your eyes?? 

Makaze did so.

?Good? now for the tricky part. I want you to try as best you can to clear your mind.? 

?Clear my mind? How??

?Men are constantly thinking, as they should and as it required of them. Whether they know it or not, they are thinking. But stop for a moment, stop thinking and observe the silence of your mind. When is say clear your mind I mean to clear your mind of your conscious thoughts, leaving it perfectly silent, for only a moment.? Chijin explained.

Makaze spent several seconds in the awkward position with his eyes closed. He was now more aware of what he was thinking but his mind was no clearer than before. 
_
?Is it working? I mean? How do I know?I? Wait? I shouldn?t be thinking at all right? Well how do I stop myself? Just stop? But I can?t; I don?t know how!?_


?Gah.? His eyes blinked open. ?It?s not working, I can?t stop thinking. Every time a small idea falls into my head it grows into a wave of additional thoughts. I?m no good at this? not yet any way.? 

?Don?t be surprised if at first you don?t succeed. You?re personal nature is that of one who is? very analytical. It?s not a bad thing though it won?t help you in this case.?

?Well how do I get myself to do it??

?You can?t command yourself to momentarily stop thinking and clear your head; commands are initiated through thoughts after all. The key to inducing the proper state is relaxation; the more stressed you are the more alert you are and more thoughts rush in by consequence. People find relaxation in different ways and what works for me might not work for you. I recall, the way I found relaxation was from a relatively simple technique called deep breathing.?

?Deep breathing??

?Start by inhaling for two seconds? Then hold it for two additional seconds? Good? Then exhale? Then repeat. Concentrate on nothing but the breathing.?

Makaze closed his eyes again and followed the instructions as Chijin gave them. 

?Continue to concentrate on your breathing. Hear nothing but the sound of my voice? Do not think about what I am saying? The more you practice relaxation, gradually the easier it will become.?

Ten minutes passed though to Makaze it felt like several hours.

?You?re almost ready. On three, open your eyes??

??One??

??Two??

??Three.?

Makaze clenched his chest with both hands; he felt like all of the air had been sucked out of his lungs. However, the feeling lasted for only a split second. He noticed immediately the sounds of the river and the environmental ambience had disappeared. He opened his eyes. 


They were open, but they saw nothing. The ground, if there was any pitch black. Although Makaze?s hands didn?t feel any ground beneath him, he felt no sensation of falling and it was were clear his hands were held by something.

?What is this??


----------



## InfallibleImam (Apr 12, 2009)

Slowly and nervously he got stood up, looking at the ground, turning his head around he saw that the area around him was exactly the same; nothing but pitch black. 

?You did pretty well on your first try.? Said Chijin who was still standing next to Makaze. 

?Where the hell am I?

?Take a guess.?

?Is this? my? my mind??

?Exactly, Shinjugan usage at the novice level requires eye contact with the target. Looking into a mirror, or any reflective surface such as water as I had you look over, serves this purpose. You?re now experiencing the feeling of being inside of your mind; though more specifically, the archive of your mind.? 

?An archive? Like place that stores information? Makaze asked. 

?Exactly.? 

?But my mind?s not empty!? Makaze retorted angrily. ?There should be plenty of stuff in this place if it?s supposed to be my mind? I would think?

?Actually there would be so much ?stuff? to see that you?d be incapable of seeing even a miniscule fraction of it at a given time, you probably think of an archive as a library of sorts? the pages needed to store the information would be the equivalent of a library with book shelves tens of stories high and hundreds of miles long. The reason you don?t see anything now is because I?ve only taught you how to  get to the archive? making use of it is something else entirely.?

??Oh.?

?Now for the real lesson? Hitorikko, do you recall what it was; the very last thing that you saw in the first memory I showed you??

Makaze thought about it for awhile. Then it came to him, the image of the clothes drawer came to mind. Makaze not only recalled but felt on his arm the cold hard grip that Hakoto put on his wrist when he tried to reach into the chilling depths of that drawer. 

_?I told you I didn?t want to tell you?? 

?Let go!? 

?No.? 

?I said LET GO!? _

Makaze shuddered. ?It was creepy. There was something hidden in Hakoto?s drawer; something he didn?t want me to see. I don?t understand how that?s possible.?

?Remember what I told you before, that if you have a powerful connection to a person it?s possible to interact with them on a basis of what you know or knew about them? even if that person isn?t a real thinking feeling entity like you are. Other elements are also capable of taking on physical representations when operating within someone?s mind aside from the memories of others? But we?ll talk about that later. Why do you think he stopped you from doing what you were about to do. ?

?He? said he didn?t want to tell me.?

?Tell you what I wonder.? 

?I remember! He didn?t want to tell me about his dreams? He didn?t tell me a thing about them.?

?He didn?t tell you anything about his dreams? per say; but you still haven?t put two and two together. Tell me more about what happened before he first mentioned the ?Dreams?.? 

Makaze thought about it for awhile? 

_?So? What prompted you into hitting me in the first place??_

...?The dreams had something to do with why he was hostile with me.? Makaze explained. 

?Keep that in mind for later?? Said Chijin. ?When I was studying mental behavior under the previous Azure, one of the things he taught me was about the behaviors of mental entities? Well? I?ll also leave that for later. Right Now, I?m going to show you how to bring Hakoto back and question him further on the matter. The contents within that drawer are paramount for you to progress any further.?


----------



## Teller1 (Apr 13, 2009)

=)  finally got my fix!

Great Update!

Can't wait for more!


----------



## Nu_Shino (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, i started reading this a couple days ago. and its REALLY good. I just finished chapter 10, and thought i'd leave a post giving you praise on your story.  I actually hadnt logged on to Naruto Forums in a while.  keep up the great work!


----------



## Nu_Shino (Apr 15, 2009)

So i read the next couple chapters after the last post.  And this story is very intriguing....althought the aspects of ANOTHER doujutsu (rinnengan, sharingan, byukagun) is kinda like ehhh, i do like the concept.  I look forward to the next update! :-D


----------



## InfallibleImam (Apr 17, 2009)

“Why?”

“Like everything else you need to know, it’s a small part of a larger story. But what Hakoto is hiding from you. What he hid from his brother, was an important clue towards understanding what would occur many years later…” 

Chijin started to take a few paces forward. He looked to his left and his right. 

“Follow me.”

“Wh-Where are we going?”

“You’ll see. We’ll talk as we move along .”

And so Makaze hurried forward, following Chijin into the completely homogeneous environment, though the two appeared to be walking, the fact that there was nothing around them gave Makaze the impression that the two of them weren’t moving at all, since nothing else was. As they walked, Chijin spoke. 

“I’ve showed you how to use the Shinjugan to enter into a persons mind; in this case, yours. Now I need to show you how to use it to construct and alter the nature of your consciousness… This is a good place to start.” Chijin stopped walking. 

“The last time you saw a memory I was doing most of the work… locating the scenes and replaying them. Undoubtedly I wasn’t responsible for everything that you saw; you did investigating of your own when you explored your old home, and learned things about yourself that I didn’t plan for…  I don’t think I ever commented that you performed very well, I apologize.”

Makaze turned to Chijin. 

“Speaking of that… Are you going to disappear again suddenly? It’s kind of uncomfortable when I turn around and suddenly your gone?”

“You dislike being alone then?” Chijin asked. Makaze blushed, realizing he made himself sound like a coward. “No! I mean… No… It’s just that I don’t like constantly thinking that you’re there when you’re not and not thinking you’re there when you are… I mean, if you’re going to leave me to do this alone that’s fine, but give me some forewarning or something I mean—”

Chijin raised his hand and Makaze stopped. “its ok, I understand. It’s the way my instructor often treated me; I got accustomed to it. If I intend to leave you alone I’ll inform you ahead of time. Would you rather I stay or leave?”

“I— It doesn’t matter, I’m fine with either. You can choose.”

“I’ll stay then… Now. You don’t have to close your eyes for this. I need you to try and remember as best you can all of the particular environmental aspects of the last few moments of yesterday’s memory.”

“Environmental Aspects?” 

“Anything that you remember about the environment of the situation… what you saw, heard, felt, etcetera. Try and remember anything about the situation. You don’t have to list them to me, or even say anything, just think about it, then try as best as you can to lock the picture into your mind.”

Makaze thought about it for a moment, two particularly distinct features came to mind… the image of the drawer and the terribly unwelcoming cold that surrounded it. He blinked, and there it was in front of him. The drawer was open, and Hakoto was standing in front of it, looking down into the opening, he didn’t seem to notice that Makaze and Chijin were standing right behind him.

“Good… This is as much information as you need, the rest of the house isn’t as important.” Said Chijin. “He won’t be able to see or hear me. He won’t see you either until you address him. Before you begin, there is one thing you need to consider three possibilities.”

“What do you mean?” 

“There are three possible ways that this story could end… That is, assuming you manage to get Hakoto to tell you _specifically_ why he attacked you. You haven’t yet figured out which one of them you used to be. Were you Hisoka or were you the child that now stands in front of you. Let’s assume that right now, you’re staring at the past image of your brother; What your brother is capable of telling you here and now is only as much as you know of him or he’s ever said to you in the real past… in other words, you can only learn from him that which you _recall_ from the past. This means there are two possibilities here. The first is that if he never told you about his dreams, unfortunately it would be impossible for you to find the answer…”

“Then this could all be entirely fruitless!” 

“I’ll only tell you that that is not one of the possibilities… Otherwise I wouldn’t have you do this exercise. There is truth to be found here.” Chijin replied. “Where was I? Ah… The second is that he did tell you, in which case you’d only be able to learn now as much as you did prior to losing your memories.” 

There was a pause.

“_But_… If we assume that you’re looking at your old self; that would mean that you certainly did at one time know what the problem is… therefore it would only be a matter of getting your old self to tell you what it was.”

“If he is me why would he keep the information from me?” Makaze asked, frustratedly.

“Why do we keep secrets hidden from anyone?” 

“I— I don’t know. I don’t remember keeping any secrets from anyone.”

“Certainly in your experiences you haven’t told them anything _more _than what you thought they needed to know, however, and doing such a thing is no different than keeping secrets; they’re motivated by the same thing. We’ve spoken enough about this; I’ll leave you to conduct your investigation. ”

“But couldn’t I just enter the actual dream in the form of a memory and find out that way?”

“If Hakoto is your brother and not your past self there would be no way to see his dreams unless you were using Shinjugan on him and not yourself. All that you have to work with is the small bit of information I gave you… Technically yes if was in fact you and not your brother you would have those dreams stored up to be recollected just like any other memory; but since you don’t know who you are—”

“If you’d just tell me…”

“It’s not as easy as that… Since you don’t know who you are, you’ll have to figure it out before that can happen. That’s all the wisdom I can share with you for now. Good luck, I’ll be watching from here, like I said he won’t see me. When you’re ready to begin, just talk to him, and he’ll take notice.”

Makaze sighed and turned to Hakoto, who still had his back turned over the Drawer and had not noticed him yet. 

“Hey” Makaze said calmly. Hakoto spun around. 

“It’s y_ou _again!” He said nervously. 

“You look distressed. Is everything alright?”

“I— It’s nothing. I’m fine. Everything is ok.”

“No. It’s not. I know it's not; You know it's not.. We need to talk.”


----------



## InfallibleImam (Apr 20, 2009)

unfortunately, due to concerns of Homework (I'm in a heavy homework debt) I don't know when the next chapter release will be... although i am aiming for Sunday or Monday. Right now the completion of School work will be my main prerogative and the FF comes at the bottom of a long list of items. 

In the meanwhile, feel free to nag, criticize, and complement the FF, you can also suggest plot events if you think they'll make useful additions (I know the general plotline of the story but i'm not sure specifically how events will be played out) 

it's late and i still have alot of work to do, so back to it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good job with this, weird eye concept though.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 17, 2009)

Since my Exams are now over, I'll have more time to write. I actually already have several pages worth of writing on paper for the Fan fiction, and once I'm done writing this post i'll start typing it up and if i can, I'll make an update. 

I am going to inform anyone who reads the Fanfiction (Although only about 15 people have posted on this thread, there are supposedly 3500 views of this Forum... i don't know if that's a result of a few people going back several hundred times and forth or several hundred people going back and forth a few times... Regardless) That I plan to end the series sooner than i had originally planned back in the summer of 08 when i started writing. 

My reasoning is complicated, but I'll explain it as best as i can. 

I'm extremely uninformed when it comes to the most recent Naruto episodes... And I'm not particularly interested in 'catching up'. It was also recently that i discovered there's a significant deal of Gay Pornography circulating the internet that uses the Manga theme; any attempt i make at writing or 'catching up' with Episodes brings this to mind... And it makes me feel extremely uncomfortable. (Pornography always ruins a perfectly good day) 

Anyway I'll try to balance my desire to end the series ASAP with my desire to end on a note that doesn't leave the reader completely confused, as well as my desire to write with some trace of sophistication.

Expect an update Sometime within the hour... Even if it's a small update i'll post it because People who are nice and patient enough to read my crap aught get something for their patience.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 17, 2009)

Makaze took a deep breath and waited awhile before speaking again, originally he had done it to ensure he had Hakoto’s full attention. Gazing at Hakoto and looking into his eyes, something bothered him. Makaze’s eyes, his own eyes, and Hakoto’s’, seemed physically the same. Both were pale blue, small with, for whatever reason, and pupils with a length proportionally longer than the width. In spite of this, but beneath the surface they could not have looked more different. Makaze could see very clearly the paranoia exhibited in Hakoto’s fearful stare, but Makaze’s were different, they exhibited curiosity, and innocence. A small part of him felt as if he was the child, and Hakoto was the one who knew more than someone his age should know. 

“Yesterday I tried to search that dresser, but you grabbed my arm and wouldn’t let me. I know you’re hiding something.”


“No!—“ Hakoto blurted out  “I mean… No, I’m not hiding anything. I just don’t want people to look through my stuff. What makes you think that?” He stumbled heavily over his words as he spoke. 

His complete dishonesty annoyed Makaze.

“I know he’s lying… How do I prove it? I could just force him aside… I mean…” While thinking this a lurid image of Neji’s injured body laying under him burned into his mind, if only for a split second. This was complemented by the recollection of the frigid Grip Hakoto put on Makaze the day before. “No… This isn’t going to work with brute force. I’m better than that. I have to approach this like an adult.”

“No, I will not pretend that it isn’t obvious…” Makaze sighed. “You’re lying.”

“What do you mean? I’m not lying! I’m NOT!” 

Makaze shook his head calmly. “I’m not playing that game.  It’s no use trying to escape the fact that—”

“DON’T TELL ME THAT!” Hakoto screamed. . Makaze nearly jumped back in surprise, having no idea what triggered that response. “Don’t… Tell me that there’s no escape from it… That’s just the kind of thing he…You… There’s always a way to escape.

“I… I don’t understand why you’re… Wait… He? Who is He?” 

“No. No, no, no… I’m not saying another word to you. Don’t bother asking me.” Hakoto turned around with his head looming over the counter-top of the dresser, his arms hanging over it as if held down by chains.

“So that’s it then?” Makaze asked. “You plan on keeping this a secret from me, from everyone you know? You’d outright refuse to tell me. Would you outright refuse to tell your Sensei? Or even your Brother?”

“…Go away.”

“No; I’m not leaving you this way.” 

“…You don’t know anything; you don’t understand.” The small hands on the dresser top were clenched. And it appeared from Makaze’s perspective that water droplets were falling on the dresser top’s surface. 

“True; I don’t understand. But it doesn’t mean I can’t learn.” 

There was no response. After waiting and getting nothing, Makaze spoke again. 

“Tell me this then; is it worth it? Is whatever you’re hiding in there Worth all of that paranoia? All that anger?”

“It’s because you don’t know what would happen to me if anyone found out. You have no idea.” 

“How bad could it be?”

More to come later.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 18, 2009)

Suspenseful. Great job.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 18, 2009)

Next Update...

________________________________________________


“…Promise me you won’t do anything to me if I tell you.”

“I won’t do anything.” 

“Say that you promise!” Hakoto shouted commandingly.

“I _Promise_ that I won’t do anything to you if you tell me.” Makaze replied slowly and clearly. 

“And promise that you won’t tell anyone what I tell you…” Makaze turned behind him, Chijin was still standing there. Chijin said nothing, but gave a nod; it’s meaning self implied. 

“I promise I won’t tell anyone about what you say.”

Hakoto had been facing away from Makaze for the whole while, and was unsure what Hakoto was doing though he had a vague idea. Hakoto ran the back of his hand across his face and then proceeded to rub it against his brown training robe. 

“Come over here.” He said, reaching down into the dresser’s top drawer.  

Makaze walked over slowly to Hakoto’s left. The last time he had gotten this close to the dresser he had remembered the air being so freezing that it hurt to stand anywhere close by. Though still cold it was nothing compared to what it had been. The small boy had taken the Manila folder and placed it down on the table. Makaze noticed his head was turned away from the folder as he did this. Hakoto sighed. 

“Every night I have a dream… It always starts the same way. I don’t remember much of the details, only a few small things… Most of all I remember the horrible feeling of waking up after one of them and that alone is enough...” His voice was so soft, and his

He paused, moving his hands back and forth over the folder. It left Makaze wondering what “Enough” Meant. 

“They started a year ago… only occurring rarely. Now they’re almost every night. A few Months ago I figured out a way to forget that I ever had them. I was pretty good at drawing pictures; I’ve been good at it since the first time I had a pencil and drew a portrait of Takana Sensei on the wall… He grounded me and had me wash it off; but said that it was still a great picture.”

Makaze couldn’t help but laugh after hearing that. Hakoto didn’t give so much as a chuckle. 

“I learned that if I drew pictures of the dreams, I’d forget the whole thing. It worked well up until a few weeks ago; I had another dream and I Drew another picture. I forgot most of what happened, but not everything. Each day since then I’m remembering more.” His hands had started to shake, though only slight at first the more he spoke the more they shook. “I purposely forgot those dreams for a good reason. I don’t know what will happen to me if…” Hakoto stopped. 

“If what?” Makaze asked. Hakoto said nothing. 

“Look.” Said Makaze, leaning over the Dresser to try and. “Dreams are just dreams. They don’t mean anything; I _assure_ you that they’re fake. They’ve got no bearing in the physical world what so ever. You have nothing to f—”

“I’m not stupid.” Hakoto interrupted coldly. “I’ve had other dreams before. The kind you’re talking about. I know a ‘fake’ dream when I have one, it’s usually hazy and you forget most of it the moment you wake up; they’re also silly and don’t make any logical sense. These are different, you feel them like you’re there… It’s not a dream at all; it’s a real experience...”

_“Shinjugan?”_ Makaze wondered. 

“Well… Never the less. You can’t let it bother you. Let’s say for argument’s sake that these… ‘dreams’ are a real problem. If you told your sensei I’m sure he’d—”

“Kill me.” 

“Wh—What No!” Makaze yelled in disbelief. “What gave you that idea? You didn’t do anything wrong? If after drawing on the wall in pencil you’re sensei did nothing but ground you and make you clean it up there’s no logical reason why he’d—”

“He said if I told my brother or my Sensei, he’d tell the villagers, and the villagers would execute me.” 

“That’s preposterous! I mean I would never—“ Makaze stopped, repeating Hakoto’s sentence in his head; and raising an eyebrow. 

“Wait. Who is _He?” _

“He’s the one… Every dream I have, it’s him every time. He torments me… Sometimes he tortures me” 

_“The only thing like what he’s describing is Shinjugan… A dream that feels perfectly real, just like how I feel right now… But…”_ Makaze thought about it for a moment. He quickly spun around and looked at Chijin, who, contrary to what Makaze had thought, hadn’t moved a step from where he’d been standing. Makaze looked at him for several seconds but Chijin said nothing. _“Is it him? No, that doesn’t make any sense. He’s been… He wouldn’t…” _

_______________________________________

I had written more, but it didn't cadence properly. So this is it for today. More to come tomorrow. G'dnight


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 19, 2009)

Great job! I bet it is him........


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 19, 2009)

maybe, maybe not.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 19, 2009)

Tenzou any particular reason why you voted 'no' ?

**Update**

No update for today, Itachifan727 (or any of the other handfull of readers out there) 

I did write about a page and a half, but i don't want to release it yet.

on the bright side, tomorrow there should be a larger release.


----------



## AkosS (May 20, 2009)

great to see the story going on. Btw: how did your exams go?


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 20, 2009)

AkosS said:


> great to see the story going on. Btw: how did your exams go?



I haven't gotten the grades back, but i think i did alright. I got my scores back on a music audition... i got a 99/100, it's good but it's not the perfect 100/100 that is needed to make the cut.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 20, 2009)

Slowly Makaze turned around and looked back to Hakoto. 

_“Torture? Impossible…”_

“But who is _he?_” Makaze asked with deep urgency.   “What does he look like?” 

“I… Really…” Hakoto paused. “I—I don’t know.” 

“What do you mean? You have to know?” Makaze gave a quick glance over his shoulder, Chijin was still standing there. 

“It was one of the things I forgot.” Hakoto said quickly. 

Makaze looked at the folder on the dresser. 

“But if he’s in every dream then I’m sure you’ve drawn pictures of him… ones that you’ve kept in that folder.”

“…Probably.”

“Can I see them?” Makaze asked. 

“I’m not going to look at them again. I don’t want to.” 

“You don’t have to; I’ll look at them myself.”

“I wouldn’t if I were you.”

“I’m not afraid, I need to know.” 

“Are you sure you want to go through with this?” Hakoto asked, sliding the folder over to Makaze “Once you’ve seen him, they’ll be no turning back.” 

“I’ll take my changes… I need to know who it is I’m dealing with. Thankyou for letting me—” Makaze had turned to look at Hakoto, but no one was there. 

“Pfft.” Makaze frowned. _“it looks like you’re not the only one who likes to play the disappearing game.”_ Noting footsteps behind him, Makaze turned, Chijin was walking toward him. 

“Good work.” Said Chijin with a happy tone in his voice. “I had thought it would have taken a bit longer, but you handled yourself rather well… I’m impressed.” 

Makaze said nothing; he took a step back to distance himself from Chijin. Then Chijin spoke again. 

“Hmm… Ah… I understand. Since it made you feel uncomfortable I stopped trying to answer your questions by reading your mind. But I can tell something is bothering you; and I’m pretty sure I know what it is.”   

“Go on.” Said Makaze. 

“I’m not responsible for those nightmares I talked about. I’m not the man he referred to.”

“But how do I know that you’re telling the truth.”

“As with everything I do with you, you don’t, not with absolute certainty. I don’t blame you if you don’t trust me, I never will. But I will say this my defense, if it makes you feel any more comfortable: Let’s say I am _That _man, if I wanted to keep it a secret, why would I expose myself by leading you to someone or something that could incriminate me? And why would I have stood by and let him tell you anything that could incriminate me? And of course, if I planned on telling you that I was that same man, I wouldn’t have denied it.”

Makaze said nothing at first, he thought it over.

“You’re right…” Makaze finally replied, nodding with a bit of shame. “It didn’t make sense. I’m sorry.” 

“That’s perfectly alright.” It was hard to tell with the hood covering the upper part of his face, but to Makaze it looked as if there was a smile on his face, but it quickly fell off. “I do know, however, who that man is. By now I’m sure you know what I’m going to have to say about it.”

“Yah I know, you can’t tell me.”

“But I’m curious to know if you’ve started to see just_ why _I can’t tell you.”

“I can’t handle the truth?”

“You’re close, but do you know what that even means?”

“Not really, I mean… Even if you told me something sad or depressing; how bad could it possibly be? I’d get over it eventually.”

“It’s not that simple… I think if I explained it to you better… “Chijin didn’t finish the sentence, though it looked as if he was nodding to himself.


“How you lost your memories was… very similar, in fact, to how Hakoto managed, temporarily, to wipe his own memories in an attempt to spare himself from those dreams he told you about. You know by now I can’t tell you how or why directly, and you recently experienced what would happen if I tried. The cold you felt, and Hakoto’s physical resistance, were barriers.”

“What do you mean by barriers?” 

“Part of you, part of your mind, doesn’t want you to remember your past. That_Part_ of you wants to you keep your amnesia, currently, that part of you hasn’t been brought under your control. That part of you, will block your efforts at recollection, that part of you, will act as a barrier. And it will go so far as to injure you to keep you from learning the truth.”

“But why?”

“It wants to protect you. That part of you thinks so long as you remain ignorant; you’re protected, but it’s mistaken. That part of you needs to be convinced that you’re capable of knowing the truth, but it can’t be forced into letting up as yesterdays event showed you aptly. Let’s say, instead of trying to convince Hakoto to tell you what he knew, you tried to pry the Folder from his hands, I assure you it would have ended in failure.”

“So whenever I use the _Shinjugan _the only thing I can do is negotiate with people?”

“When you get better at _Shinjugan_, it will be within your capacity to, by more aggressive means, work in other people’s minds. But the Clan most usually frowns upon these methods except in rare instances when dealing with particularly monstrous characters.”

“What do you mean by aggressive?”

“I won’t get into specific details, but they include inflicting injury and creating illusions that are much more difficult to shake off than mere genjutsu.”

“Is that what this mystery man had been doing to Hakoto? Using Shinjugan to—”

“Yes. But I’d rather not discuss that with you, yet.” 

More Silence. 

“Well then,” Chijin cupped his hands together, dispelling the somewhat shadow aura that had accumulated around the previous topic. “back to business. Hakoto will no longer bother you about the pictures, so you’re free to look at them.”

Makaze looked down at the folder on the dresser, he said nothing, he did nothing. He just looked at it. 


_“I wouldn’t if I were you.”_ Hakoto’s ambient voice whispered in his ear.

“Go on.” Said Chijin. Makaze slowly reached for the folder. He now grasped it in his hands, but did nothing. 

_“Once you’ve seen him, they’ll be no turning back.” _

“Something wrong?” Chijin asked. 

“Yes…” Makaze nodded slowly. “I’m having second thoughts.” 

“If you still don’t think you’re ready yet, you’re more than welcome to wait awhile.”

More silence. 

“Is the information in here really that bad?” Makaze asked.

“Yes. It is.” Chijin replied.

“…”

“Like I said, you can chose to look at another time when you think you’re ready.”

“No, I want to see it now.” 

_______________________________________________________

Sorry for the total suspense building. I'll try not to make the next addition something terribly anticlimactic. I do have a plan.

OH! and we're almost at 4000 views.


----------



## Teller1 (May 21, 2009)

Very nice, this is gettting good.  I'm sad to see you're [plannin on ending it earlY!


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 23, 2009)

Sorry for being lazy, i should have written something by now... since i have monday off i'll try hitting the 'turbo' button for Sunday.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2009)

Sure, as long as you get chappys in every month or so,lolz. Crap that reminds me, I still need to update my own fic.......dang.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 25, 2009)

Shorter in terms of page length than most updates... but the paragraphs are longer. This is total laziness on my part. I'm going to start writing again tomorrow morning sharp. 
_______________________________________________________

In a quick motion he thrust his hand into the pocket of the folder and removed a small stack of papers from the center, laying them down in a disorderly pile on the dresser.

The first image was a pencil sketch of incredibly realistic detail, so much so that Makaze had almost misjudged the picture for being a black and white photograph.  In the center field of the picture was a Hakoto, seen from a top down view a considerable distance away though dwarfed by the area around him he was detailed enough to identify. 

Hakoto was in a Giant hallway, on each side of him, of maybe a hundred or more scale feet apart, were what appeared to be two giant stone walls that continued onward seemingly indefinitely, beyond the point of visibility. Three rows of torches adorned the walls. 

Given the fact that the whole thing was done in pencil, it was impossible for Makaze to tell exactly what colors this hall was composed of but the immense detailing allowed Makaze to make some reasonable judgments. 

The heavy emphasis on shadows and an apparent absence of natural light gave Makaze the impression that this was likely in some sort of dungeon, which would itself explain why the walls were made of stone. The detailed reflection of a few bright areas on the floor also made him think that the floor was either made of tile or was wet. 

Makaze spent only about three seconds looking at the picture in the time he made those judgments. And though possibly intimidating to someone who experienced it firsthand, the hall didn?t seem nearly as intimidating as what would be required to make Hakoto act the way he did, slowly and with a bit of suspicion Makaze continued to flip through. 

Makaze took notice in the next picture, again a pencil sketch that showed the person in the previous picture enlarged; and it was clearly Hakoto. It gave him even more information about what Hakoto might have seen if this had indeed been a dream. 

The picture showed a diagonal side view of Hakoto staring up at the ceiling. It was strange, Makaze had thought at first, that the drawing depicted him wearing Pajamas and standing barefoot in this giant hallway, but since it was nothing but a dream, the Pajama feature seemed fitting. Two other things caught Makaze?s attention immediately, though only a portion of Hakoto?s face could be seen; the look on his face was that of intimidation, but not enough so that it showed any sign of terror. Hakoto?s eye that was drawn was wide and beady, it was likely that the other one was as well. The second thing Makaze noticed was the pencil-drawn mist of fog that hung near Makaze?s mouth; Makaze knew immediately that wherever Hakoto was, it was cold. 

The surrounding environment was now portrayed in a way that leant less general perspective but greater resolution. The shape and gradient of the walls design augmented Makaze?s suspicion that the walls were made of stone. The torches too were given added detail, they were shaped like any other, appearing to be long, wooden, and burning dimly at the blunt tip, but it was not the torch that had Makaze?s attention, it was the strange handles that were holding them. He noticed quickly that the handles holding them to the wall were claws which bore uncanny semblance to the kind of claws the Seiryuu had, with menacingly long and talon like fingers gripping the torches tightly. 

The picture gave Makaze one final detail. Hakoto was looking up at the ceiling of this hallway, but there was no ceiling, or at least the drawing showed no indication of any. The walls went up several stories before finally disappearing into a shadow. 

?I don?t understand what the significance of this emphasis on architecture is about.? Makaze commented aloud. 

?I can tell you?re examining every detail of the picture,  It?s good to see you?re analyzing each picture thoroughly, but the architecture is only the beginning.? Replied Chijin. ?Keep looking.?

__________________________________________________________


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 25, 2009)

Makaze flipped to the next picture, which unlike the previous two, appeared to have been done in colored pencil. This new picture had answered some of the questions the pencil sketches had left unanswered. By color and textures, the walls were a dark grey, shown clearly to be made of stone. The reflection off the floor was, as Makaze suspected, due to tile, which was colored in onyx. The dim crimson flames from the torches weren?t crimson at all, but a weird emerald, as was the light that reflected off the surface of the tiles. Hakoto didn?t feature in this drawing. The perspective point was looking down the hallway from the same eye level as someone of Hakoto?s height, giving Makaze the strong feeling that this was taken. However, all of these details were secondary to the one thing that caught his eye immediately.

Farther down the hall, partially hidden in shadows, was another person. Makaze knew immediately that this person was not the Man Hakoto spoke of, it could not have been, as this person was a girl. 

Her height was small, about the same as Hakoto?s, and her age was likely similar to his as well. A yellowish gown pajama gown covered her body from her neck to her hells, and like Hakoto her feet were also bear.  The girl was running away from the viewer, her back shown and her face hidden. Her arms were spread apart like wings, the long flowing sleeves on each arm augmenting that avian element. But the most striking of all of this girl?s features was her hair. Long, red, and flowing, it was the only think in the entire picture that didn?t come off as being dark; its luster produced a seeming light of its own.  

A noise, more faint than a whisper, entered Makaze?s ear, a laugh both soft and joyous, lasting only for a short moment, then disappearing. Makaze heard it, but so subtle it was that he did not even recognize it. 

?Who is she?? He wondered. 

?Hakoto never mentioned her.? Makaze muttered. 

He looked at the picture for awhile longer. His and intrigue keeping him fixated on the paper, until finally Chijin broke the trance. 

?Keep going.? Chijin commented, and Makaze reluctantly flipped the page again.   

The next drawing featured Hakoto again. He was once again relatively small though large enough to identify him, and again he was looking up, though this time at something much different. 


Two ostentatiously huge doors lay directly in front of Hakoto, as thick, as dark, and as heavy as iron. They were partially rusted and between the giant doors was a gap small enough for Hakoto to squeeze through. A modicum sliver of green light shown through the gap, beckoning Hakoto inside. 

Another pair of claws was sticking out of the doors, one for each door. From each of them hung a pair black iron of knockers, almost as tall as Hakoto, and much to high up for any human to make use of in the first place.  

Makaze?s chest felt heavy, his heart told him he was getting close to a place of great danger. Something told him, and he knew, that the next picture h would face this ?Mystery Man.? 

He flipped the page. His eyes dilated. 

The picture showed no architecture at all, the background was black. Makaze saw a drawing of himself, wearing the same Cloud village uniform he had been wearing the first day he met team seven. He was holding Hakoto up by the neck with his right hand, and a blood stained short sword pointed dangerously close at Hakoto?s chin was held in his left. There was a horrifyingly sadistic smile on Makaze?s face. 

Hakoto was screaming, both his hands grasping Makaze?s right hand, struggling vainly to free himself.  His pajamas were partially blood stained as well, but Makaze knew the blood was neither Hakoto?s nor his. 

Lying lifelessly on the floor was another body, covered in a pool of blood, Hisoka?s. 

Makaze said nothing. He was frozen.

?It?s not what you think.? Chijin said to him. Makaze didn?t respond. Chijin quickly grabbed the paper and flipped it over. He then grabbed Makaze by the shoulders and gently turned him away from the dresser and looked at him. Chijin tapped him lightly on the cheek. Makaze flinched.

?You alright?? 

It took awhile for Makaze to regain his senses, but he finally did. Chijin kept his hand on Makaze?s shoulder. 

??Yeah? I?m fine.?

?That man isn?t you. He may look exactly like you, but he isn?t you.?

?I?ll take your word for it.? Makaze muttered meekly. 



 ?Do you remember, yesterday? The first time you saw Hakoto, he attacked you. Do you know why now??  Chijin asked.

Makaze nodded. 

?But do you know why he stopped?? 

Makaze shook his head.

?That person in the picture, and you, don?t look exactly alike. You could never recreate that look that he had on his face. Hakoto knew that person looked exactly like you, now you know why he didn?t want you to see it.?

?I don?t think I was ready for it.?

?Perhaps? You could have been trained more before seeing that picture; but you didn?t relapse. You need to understand something; it?s going to get worse, it?s going to get much worse. You?re going to see some very ugly things. But you?ll be equipped to handle them.?    

Chijin paused, then spoke again.

?Should we stop? Or do we go on?? 

?I?m sorry. I can?t.? Makaze shook his head.

?That?s fine.? 

In another blink Makaze was back by the river side. He flung himself back from the river bank and laid himself down with his back on the grass. His eyes felt heavy.

?I feel tired.? Makaze muttered.

_?Shinjugan requires a large amount of Chakra, particularly for beginners. So you?ll have to rest for awhile before you get your energy back. It shouldn?t take more than a couple of hours. You?re free to do what you want until close to sunset, at about Seven Thirty, that?s plenty of time to rest up, eat, socialize.?
_
?Wha? What are we doing at seven thirty?? He mumbled. 

?I?m going to show you another technique; it?s completely separate from Shinjugan. Trust me when I say it?s nothing like what we just did.? 

?Oh? ok.? Makaze had closed his eyes, half asleep, too tired to really understand what Chijin was saying.
_
?It?ll be hard, there?s no mistaking that. But you will be fine.? _


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 26, 2009)

Woah........crazy.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 26, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Woah........crazy.



Crazy, maybe. But i don't think i wrote it very well.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 26, 2009)

Its pretty good and a nice plot twist. Maybe you should change it so that its one of his ancient relatives or something instead.


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 26, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Its pretty good and a nice plot twist. Maybe you should change it so that its one of his ancient relatives or something instead.



I already know who the mystery man is, if i told you you'd hate me for ruining it. It's not that my plot isn't satisfactory for me, it's that I'm often at at a loss for how to come about expressing the plot progression in a way that is suspenseful, fluid, while still economical in terms of writing.

What i REALLY wish is that i had talent in actually drawing manga, then i could forgo lengthy descriptions of a particular area (Which are important) As well as depictions of gruesome and mind wrenching....

Well i'll keep quiet about that for now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 26, 2009)

Aww....I wanna know!


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 27, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Aww....I wanna know!



Trust me, it's much more fun if you find out, WHEN you find out.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 27, 2009)

I hope so..........


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 27, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> I hope so..........



yes, me too, otherwise It would be an epic failure of writing.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 27, 2009)

Really? It's THAT important then?


----------



## InfallibleImam (May 27, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Really? It's THAT important then?



Well at least I think it is. You might think differently. 

I'm going to continue the draft for the next chapter so i'll be gone until tomorrow .


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 1, 2009)

=) more please?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm writing a draft for Chapter 15... I have more than enough to make a 2 page submission for today, but the reason i don't want to is because I'm doing an important political video on democracy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 1, 2009)

*sarcasm*Wow sounds fun!*sarcasm* I hate politics.......


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 1, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> *sarcasm*Wow sounds fun!*sarcasm* I hate politics.......



 Yes well the topic is boring, but it's important because it's one of those topics that formulates the crux of the thinking of many people.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 2, 2009)

Chapter XV:
“The Assassin's Story” ​
_The Azure and the Assassin have been revealed to be one in the same. But what is the reason behind the two names, and why are these two halves of the same man really different?_

It was midday, and the Sun was at it’s height in the clear blue sky. Makaze had been lying awake for a few minutes now after what had been a relatively peaceful nap.

In the wake of seeing a ghastly image of him and his brother, whichever one of the two he was, being butchered by a “Makaze-look-alike”, it was strange that Makaze felt as calm and nonchalant as he did. A small part of him still held a fearful apprehension, both in the back of his mind and at the bottom of his stomach, but it was nothing compared to the strange sense of inner relaxation that he felt. In fact,  so relaxed was he that the suspicious nature of the relaxation after what had happened did not cross his mind as he stared up at the sky, thinking to himself with a goofy smile. 

“The sky sure looks nice… Hmm… I guess now that I know who the azure is, I can tell Kakashi about it.” He muttered to himself. “Still, I wonder how I’ll manage to get Kakashi to believe such a wild story—Ha! Maybe I can conjure up those clouds like Chijin did and use Shinjugan to make a story of my own!” He joked to himself, laughing modestly.

Unknown to Makaze, some few feet away, Kurenai had been observing him from the concealment of a high tree branch. As a favor for, and by the request of Kakashi, she had been watching Makaze since he left his apartment. 

Kakashi had explained to her a small part of the situation. 

“The Hokage thinks the kid is safe enough to be outside of his apartment, but as a precaution wants someone he can trust to keep a watch over him. So I’d appreciate it if, while I’m out, you could keep an eye on him for a few hours. Just follow him around. The Hokage requested that I try not to arouse his suspicion. Since he already recognizes me and has a slight recognition of my authority, there’s little harm with me keeping watch over him in plain sight.” 

“I understand caught someone he didn’t know, someone like me, spying on him, he’d get suspicious.” Said Kurenai.

Kakashi nodded. “But I’m sorry I’m asking you to do this, I’ take the kind along with me but since I’m going to the Hyuuga compound, you can imagine why dragging the kid along would cause problems.”

“I can understand why you’re sorry for what happened, but that isn’t the same as having to apologize for it.” Said Kurenai. “If what you say is true then the incident is not your fault.”

“That’s not the point.” Kakashi replied calmly. 

“I’ve dealt with Higashi and the Hyuuga clan before, and they can get very bitter. I don’t think you should open yourself to their bitterness and criticisms for what happened this soon. Maybe you should wait awhile and let things cool off.”

“Ah it’s perfectly alright.” Kakashi replied assuringly. “I’ll deal with any flak the Hyuugas plan to give me. I’ve been yelled at by an angry Higashi before, probably more than you have.”

Kurenai sighed and shrugged. 

“Fine, do what you want.” She replied. 

Kakashi’s tone of voice shifted markedly to that sobriety “But I’m not only going to apologize… I need to discuss some important information with him regarding other matters, and it can’t wait until later. Higashi has to leave for a mission in about a day, and won’t be back for quite awhile. There are things about the kid I think he can help me understand, whether he knows it or not, and I think it better that he doesn’t.”

“Is something wrong?” Kurenai asked. 

“There’s more than one strange thing about him. Questions need answering.” Kakashi answered.

“You said the Hokage trusts him, it isn’t like you to—” Kurenai spoke but Kakashi interrupted.

“Any feelings I have on the matter are my own and I would not act upon them. I’ve followed all orders that I was given, and I’ve been given permission to inquire into the matter with Higashi.” There was a very small trace of defensiveness in his voice, something Kurenai had never heard in him before. Kakashi quickly changed the topic.

“Look out for any effort on his part to leave the Village. Don’t allow any of the Genin to see or get closed to him. If you see him with anyone you don’t know or recognize, call any help before doing anything.” 

“Is there anything else I should know?” Kurenai asked, somewhat impatiently. 

“The Hokage told me to avoid looking at him directly in the eyes. He never said why, but I advise you to do the same.”


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 3, 2009)

So how long do you estimate this story being?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 3, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> So how long do you estimate this story being?



No idea, how long do you want it to be?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends, how long do you think you can wrap it up by?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 3, 2009)

No idea 

unfortunately with my glasses missing i can't do any serious writing yet


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to say, we are at 15 right now.....at least 50 chpts.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 3, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> I'm going to say, we are at 15 right now.....at least 50 chpts.



LOL ok. Back to work.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 3, 2009)

*claps hands together and laughs manically*

YES WORK WORK!!  MUHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 3, 2009)

Very Small chapter update...


________________________________

Thus far, she had followed all those instructions, but nothing out of the ordinary had occurred. 

?I find it difficult to believe someone like him beat Neji.? She thought to herself. ?or that he?d be capable of doing anything really?? as a specialist in Genjutsu Kurenai knew better than to judge things by their appearance, so she maintained her vigilance. Something else bothered her, as she looked on at him with bewilderment. She found it rather cute to see him lying on the ground laughing, but there was something else, something terribly dangerous, she felt it. 

Shortly after she heard the sound of someone approaching from behind her, but already knew who it was. 


?Ah? Sorry I took so long.? said Kakashi, who was now standing on her left. Kakashi looked over at Makaze, lying on the ground. 

?Hm? He has his eyes opened, is everything alright??

?He was looking over the water for awhile, then suddenly he fell asleep, almost in a matter of seconds. I went over to check him, but his vitals were fine, he was just? sleeping.? 

?That can?t be right.? Kakashi thought to himself. ?He?d been sleeping for at least ten hours judging based when I last visited his apartment, he?d probably slept even longer?Unless??

?Do you have any idea what he was doing when he was looking over the water??

?No. He was looking out onto the water for a few minutes, then he looked straight down at the water for a few seconds, then fell asleep.?

?I take it you let him sleep then?? Kakashi asked.

?I kept check on his vitals every now and then, in the event something was wrong. But he seemed fine, and he seems fine now. You had asked that I not intervene with him unless I think it?s really necessary.?

?I understand, it?s better that he not know that you ever did this, if we can avoid it.? He sighed. ?Alright then? I?m going to go talk to him about a few things. Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.?

?No problem.? Kurenai smiled and gracefully left from Kakashi?s view.


----------



## Teller1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I need more!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 5, 2009)

:/ another 'no' vote.

Saturday i have my SAT's, Sunday i have a concert.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 5, 2009)

*checks pool* Heym you voted for your own fic! LOL.............So its 17 vs 4, its still a good number regardless. Not everyone is gonna like it you know.......


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 29, 2009)

KK so i was gone for a month... While i was out i wasn't able to even touch a computer so There are no updates over this month. I do, however, have about 4 chapters written in a notebook, so the next few chapters should come in a more rapid sucession. 

I'm also going to try my hand at drawing manga characters, if anyone knows of any good sources let me know. The next update should be sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet, and for manga characters try looking up

"How to draw manga" in google.........


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 29, 2009)

By now Makaze had gotten up and was walking back along the same path he had taken to get to the river bank. He’d stopped laughing but still held a goofy look on his face. 

“Hey, Makaze.” Makaze flinched and turned around. Kakashi was standing behind him with his back leaning against the trunk of a nearby tree, holding the same small book Makaze had seen him with before in his hand. Close to his foot was a medium sized plastic bag. 

“Oh— Hello Kakashi-sensei, Sorry I didn’t notice you.”

“You don’t have to call me sensei; I’m not your teacher.” 

“True… But if you were a doctor but weren’t my doctor I’d still see it as polite to call you doctor, even if you weren’t my particular doctor.” Makaze giggled. 

“Very true…” _“Strange, I didn’t think he’d be responding to me in this way. Especially after having locked him up in his apartment for so long.”_ “Are you alright?” Kakashi asked. 

“Me? Oh I’m fine.” Makaze paused, thinking to himself for awhile, posing with his hand over his chin. “Now that you mention it, I feel great. I don’t know why.”

“Anyway I figured you might like to have you’re old clothes back, so I had them sent to a friend of mine and had them fixed. They’re in here.” He gently tossed the bag to Makaze. 

“Oh… Wow…” Makaze replied, feeling mainly surprised, he’d forgotten that he hadn’t seen his old clothing since he was admitted into the hospital. He then realized, looking down at his silly orange and black suit, what he’d been wearing for the day and blushed. 

“Come-on, Follow me.” Kakashi got off the tree started to walk, still looking at the book as he did so. 

“I’d thought you wouldn’t be too happy to see me.” Kakashi commented. 

“Is _that_ the reason you wrote a letter instead of seeing me in person?” Makaze asked, turning his attention back to Kakashi. 

“I was busy and had no idea what time you would have waken up.”

“Oh alright. I understand.” Makaze noticed, looking at Kakashi, that the jounin only gave him brief glances, and never direct ones, he was mainly keeping his attention on the book. “You know I don’t hold what you did against you? Right?” Makaze asked nervously. 

“I had a feeling you didn’t.” 

“Now I’m curious to know if you can say the same thing about me.” At hearing this, Kakashi slowly closed the book and placed it back in his pocket, though he still kept his glances at a distance from Makaze’s face. 

“I have the feeling you’ve matured a bit since the last time I spoke with you.” Makaze raised his eyebrow at the comment, it caught him off guard; at first he wasn’t sure why Kakashi said it and it caught him off guard. Letting the words echo through his mind a few times he realized he hadn’t until then considered it. 

“I don’t really—understand what you mean, or what that has to do with—” Makaze spoke but Kakashi interrupted. 

“It doesn’t matter what I think. With rare exceptions of necessity my judgments don’t effect you. If anyone’s opinion should concern you it’s the Hokage’s.” 

“Why’d you want to know what I thought about you then?”

“Just curious.” 

Makaze bit his lip, moderately annoyed; the two didn’t say anything for awhile. 

“You wanted me to find out what Chij— I mean, what the Assassin says about The Azure, right?” Makaze asked. 

“Then I take it he told you something.” 

“Yeah, he says he_ is _the Azure.” Kakashi didn’t react at all to hearing Makaze say it.

“Did he say anything why he was also called the Assassin?”

“No actually, he didn’t mention any reason. He mentioned only he’d been given many ‘titles’ over his lifetime. In fact, he doesn’t want me to call him by any titles. He made it clear he didn’t want me to call him Azure-Sama.”

“Did he give you any reasonable proof that he was in fact the Azure?”

Makaze stopped walking and paused to think about it for awhile, Kakashi stopped with him. 

“That’s kind of a silly question if you think about it.”

“How so?”

“I knew nothing about ‘The Azure’ until I’d been told by him myself. Everything I know would have came from him. If he’s lying about being the Azure any proof that I would have acquired to suggest he was lying would have been based on information I got from the liar himself. But I have no way of proving him right, but I have no reason to believe that he’s not telling the truth either. He doesn’t seem malign.”

“If what you told me yesterday was true, then he almost made you kill Neji.”

“Well— Yes but… He said why he did it, he also told me to trust you, and to accept the circumstances even if you don’t feel the same way about me.”

Kakashi still did not visibly react to what he’d been told. 

“Did he say anything about his actual relationship to you?”

Makaze looked at the black ring on his forehand. 

_“Then you and I are related.”_

“He just said we were related. But he didn’t want to get any more specific then that.”

“Did he offer any proof?”

“He told me the ring on my forearm is a clan symbol. He showed me his.” Said Makaze, showing the back of his hand to Kakashi. 

“But he didn’t show you his face?”

“No— But, I think he’s telling the truth. I trust him.”

“Very well.” Kakashi replied calmly. Kakashi’s questions made Makaze realize how much faith he was playing in this man who has openly admitted to deliberately keep secrets from him. 

“Do you want to hear what happened? When he showed up this morning?”

“If you want to tell me, you can.”


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 31, 2009)

Earlier that day?

?Most legends I hear are told about events that happened in the distant past. This legend is particularly strange in that the main story itself takes place a little over thirteen years ago; not exactly a legend from the ancient past. Of course, the purpose of the story is also unlike most legends, which usually have a theme or moral. The only logical purpose I can see this story having is to act as a mystical apologetic scheme for the war that the Lightning Country instigated against us.? Said Higashi coldly. 

?Legend holds that a mythical beast once safeguarded the lightning country, residing somewhere within the mountains. The beast had a single human ?High Representative? on earth, to serve as a Guardian which would carry out the Beast?s will. The Guardian had his own human subordinates, together forming a hereditary clan. So long as the Guardian kept watch over the Lightning Country, peace would prevail.  Note that the Guardian is not the same as the Raikage.

?The beast was immortal, but the Guardian was not. After a lifetime tenure the guardian would disappear for five years. After which a new guardian would emerge and continue the work of his predecessor. 

?The Guardian and his clan were Shinobi, apparently, but unlike other clans they did not accept missions from Cloud Village government officials or Daiymo, not even the Raikage personally. 

?The Clan was, secretive to say the least. Few people ever saw anyone in the clan, and if they did they probably wouldn?t have known it. Members of the clan disguised themselves as civilians or as other Shinobi when dealing with most people. I?ve heard different stories say that a handful of men had seen the true face of a clan member, and I?ve heard others that have said that no one had ever seen the true face of a clan member, whether or not anyone had seen them is unimportant, however. Apparently, however, letters were frequently written between the Raikage and the Guardian as well as letters written to other national leaders; for reasons the legend doesn?t specify. 

?The Clan?s operations were never publicly announced though seemingly miraculous deeds were attributed to their actions. In once instance an important construction project between two countries had fallen behind, stirring public tension. Then, out of nowhere came a score of workers willing to work for a trifling sum. In another instance, the assassination of leaders who were suspected of planning wars against other leaders or other peoples. The trend of miracles always followed a pattern of setting into motion events which would keep nations less inclined towards war with one another. The Clan was permitted to act in such secrecy only because of such a reputation for maintaining peace. The fact that the continuous of their activities lead to such ?Miracles? made those weary of their elusive nature less troubled by it, in other words. 

?Why the clan didn?t reveal themselves and take credit for their achievements? The legend doesn?t say. But this is to be expected with legends; or any story that has no truth value. 

?The Clan?s base of operations was a temple located within the center of the city. It was walled off on all sides. Looking over the walls from a tall building, one could see the well kept courtyards. The gardens were well decorated with pots, statues, and fountainheads given as gifts by the leaders of various nations and the lords of petty kingdoms. These trophies were surrounded by an incredibly wide variety of flowers.  Most anyone with a view could see the courtyard, but the temple located at the center was far more exclusive. The only people permitted entrance were a handful of men given special keys of access, the identity of these men is a mystery, though, apparently, it was known by most that the Raikage had one of these keys. The only thing outsiders could see were the lit windows of the temple during the night hours.?

?Seventeen years ago the last guardian disappeared. Four years passed and nothing unusual occurred. But towards the end of the fourth year of the Guardian?s disappearance, something did happen. The lights to the temple ceased to turn on. Nothing was made of it at first. Soon after, the Government Office received a letter addressed to the Raikage. The sender?s identity was undisclosed, it read, quite simply; ?Your guardian is dead, his clan now belongs to me. So too will the village, in time.? It was first assumed that the letter was a prank. What began to raise suspicions of genuine malignity was the fact that letters between the Guardian and the Raikage had ceased to circulate. 


?Then, a few days later, news spread that a group of five children had disappeared. The parents all reported the same story, they?d seen then go to bed, and the next morning they were gone. Shortly after another letter formatted the same as the last fell on the Raikage?s desk: ?Resign your leadership, then I will meet with you privately. You?re villagers may be returned afterwards. The longer you wait the more of them will disappear.

?It was at this point, that the Raikage decided to visit the Clan?s compound personally. When no one replied to the Raikage demands to open the gates, he broke several generations of tradition and entered uninvited. 

?The courtyards were unattended, the fountains were silent and the flowers were dying, some already dead. The temple was empty, every room and corridor, not of things but of the residents themselves. The place had been abandoned for what looked like several weeks. There were no signs of battle, every piece of furniture, was exactly where it would have been. There was no indication as to why the clan had left, or to where they had gone. The Raikage was not afraid, not yet at least, but he was nervous. To keep people calm he lied about the disappearance, having his own men guard the place to make sure no one could get in, and continued to maintain the courtyard gardens. Since any time a clan member showed him or herself in public, they did so as a complete stranger, it was easy enough for other Shinobi to imitate this. 

?Simultaneously, a search party was sent to find the missing children. A third letter quickly materialized. It read ?Here?s one, more will come?. When the search returned they found only one of the five children missing. It was a girl of eight years old. When they found her she was deathly pale and cold to the touch. She didn?t remember who she was nor did she recognize any of her old friends or family members once they had been united. She spoke to no one, and seemed perpetually paranoid. A week after she?d been found, they found she?d strangled herself to death. 

?Soon other villagers began to disappear, and at the same time, many of the people who?d been kidnapped were being found again after a few weeks, in states similar and sometimes even worse than that of the first victim. A few were returned dead.  No one could scientifically explain the cause behind the dead state of the victims, and so mysticism filled the gaps, most popular of these was that the kidnappers had discovered a way to remove people?s souls. 

?The Raikage was hard pressed to find the ones responsible, and quickly, The Clan, given their timely disappearance, seemed like the most probable culprits. But given their reputation the thought that they were somehow guilty was inconceivable. The only other explanation for how these kidnappings could have taken place under the noses of everyone, and that the kidnappers, whoever they were, knew of the Raikage?s moves so quickly, was that men within his own ranks had conspired against him. 

More days passed, and no one was safe. Shinobi were disappearing too, first only the relatively weak, but soon the strong as well. More letters from the kidnappers were being mailed to the Raikage?s office and more people were being returned, either dead or insane. Men became agitated, they wanted to leave the village and the country as quickly as possible. The Raikage didn?t want to see his men abandon their village, it blatantly display the nations weakness and leave them vulnerable to other nations. So he started a war?? Higashi stopped and interrupted himself. ?Do you see, Kakashi? How pathetic they are, this is their excuse for attacking the Fire Country, for attacking Konoha.?

?Of course.? He replied apathetically ?Continue.? 

?The plan only backfired, the kidnappers sent more letters mocking his efforts to invade his impotence, and the disappearances continued. Everyone was paranoid and scared beyond belief. No one went out a night, and eventually people began to sleep in the day, and stay awake and armed all through the night. Agitation was also building over the seeming inability of the Raikage to deal with the situation, and his extremely unpopular decision to launch a war. People around the country urged a resignation??
?

?I?m curious,? Kakashi interrupted. ?Does the story say just how many people were kidnapped??

?Close to one thousand? But it doesn?t matter since the story itself isn?t true. There?s no official record of the disappearances.?

?You mean the Cloud Village Government doesn?t claim to have them?? Kakashi asked. 

?Precisely.? Higashi replied. 

?They deny it completely??

?Yes. They deny it completely.? Said Higashi impatiently. ?I don?t see what?s so hard to understand about that.?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jul 31, 2009)

?Strange?? He muttered under his breath.  

?What do you mean strange? Of course they wouldn?t have any official records, the story is a legend, it has no truth value.?

?Ah? Of course.? Kakashi smiled in feigned ignorance. _?If the Cloud Village wanted to cash in on this story, if it really exists only as an excuse for the war, it makes little sense why they would deny having the records of the missing people. If anything they would try and make the story as authentic as possible.?
_
?Anyway? Where was I? Ah: Resignation. So he did. One day he announced his resignation, and immediately after he received the last letter from the Kidnappers. ?Go to the Meeting hall of the clan compound.?.?

?By now, five years and one month had passed since the Guardian had left. In the chaos, people had already begun to forget about the Guardian entirely. Men who knew about the original letter stating the Death of the Guardian generated whispers that spread like wildfire through the Village and Country itself, the Guardian had been killed years ago. 

?It was around that time that a miracle occurred. A man clad in a white monks robe, visited the village. With him were a few of the missing citizens. They were shaken, but unlike those before them they were still sane. The man became known as the Assassin, and met privately with the Raikage, whom, though no longer officially the leader continued to perform administrative functions as an adequate replacement had not yet been found, received the information acquired by the Assassin, and helped furnish the resources and pay, which apparently was not very much at all, to mount an operation to bring the kidnappers to justice. 

?The rest of the story is rather vague. The Assassin, leading a group of the Villages best Shinobi, rounded up the kidnappers and managed to rescue a few more of the kidnapped victims from insanity or death. Most, however, were not found. The kidnappers were dealt with, and the Raikage signed into effect the end to the war He?d started, hence the pretentious peace treaty that was signed between our two nations?? His voice turned cold and he paused. Kakashi said nothing. 

?That?s the end of that story. It doesn?t say what happened to the Assassin after that.?

?Does the story say what happened to the Guardian??

?The Raikage told his people that the Assassin confirmed the death of the Guardian. The Clan was among the first to be Victims of the kidnappings, and those that had survived could no longer stay in service to the Cloud Village. However, according to the Assassin, the Guardian was no longer needed, and the Kidnapping threat was neutralized.?

?And this story was twelve years ago??

?Yes.?

?Are you sure that?s the end of your story??

?As far as I have been told, which was ten years ago, yes. If it?s a real story, which it?s not, then it?ll never have an appropriate ending. Any story that?s true has no genuine ending. Real stories have cadences, but they never have endings.?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow. I feel that this is gong to end soon. Am I right?


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol? No, if only that were true. 

"Not yet, not yet! the Rabbit hastily interrupted. There's a great deal to come before that!"

I regret not giving Makaze's apartment house a name... It's too late at this point.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 1, 2009)

Makaze was now back in his apartment, looking at his room’s mirror’s reflection of himself with his old clothes on. 

He’d told Kakashi everything about what had happened earlier that morning, except for two things. First, Makaze didn’t mention Shinjugan. He’d planned to, but just before he did he stopped himself. Something within him held him back. His sense of urgency at the moment made him hesitate, and so he lied. 

“He’s doing sessions of… hypnosis, to try and get my memories restored.” 

Kakashi didn’t give any impression to suggest he thought Makaze was lying, much to Makaze’s relief. The second thing he didn’t mention was the actual contents of the memory itself. Makaze had reasoned that he’d gotten over what he’d seen; he’d have to at some point if what he did see was only the beginning of worse things to come. But he still felt uncomfortable talking about it. He didn’t have to lie or stretch the truth, he simply didn’t mention it. All to Makaze’s convenience, Kakashi did nothing but listen. 

Once Makaze had finished, Kakashi simply nodded for awhile. The two finished the short remainder of the trip back, walking., neither of them saying much of anything. 

“Ok, I’ll be seeing you then.” Kakashi finally said once they’d made it to the apartment house. He then reached into his right pocket and pulled out a bit of money. “For lunch and dinner. Go wherever you want, within reason of course. It’s not my money, so don’t worry about paying me or anyone back.” He explained. 

His old clothes fit him perfectly. Whoever had had them fixed had done a superb job. He wasn’t concerned about people thinking a lone cloud ninja was walking around their village either, The uniform itself consisted a pair of generic genes, a fairly common shirt, and a vest-like jacket. The jacket was the only part of the uniform that could be easily associated with the Cloud Village. Makaze figured if he didn’t wear the jacket, which was fine for him given that Konoha was warmer than the more Mountainous Cloud Village, that no one would draw any connections, especially since he wasn’t wearing the two most obvious giveaways: a head protector and weapons. 

As he looked at himself. He wondered if in a few weeks time he’d be the same person that was looking at him right then and there. What Kakashi had told him stuck on him, far more than Kakashi had likely intended. He’d taken out his hospital journal entries, the few he wrote, and read them to himself silently. He knew he wasn’t the same person then as he was now, even if the changes were purely in his mind.  It seemed unlikely that he’d be the same person in a few days or weeks as he was now. The idea of looking at himself as an alien so quickly bothered him. He crumpled up the entries and tossed them into a small litter bin behind him. 

_“I’ll get used to it… eventually.”_ He told himself, half assuring. _“I’ll have to.” _

He turned around and looked at his bed. He’d folded up the clothes from Naruto that he’d bothered and placed them there. 

_“He probably won’t mind much either way, but I should still do the decent thing and have them washed.” _

Right then his stomach growled. Although he wasn’t famished, he realized he hadn’t eaten anything in several hours. Makaze pulled from his pocket the money Kakashi had given him and counted it. It was enough for two fairly large meals. He figured since it was more or less noon, now would be as good a time as any for lunch as soon as the clothes had washed and hung out to dry. But before he ate, there was someone he wanted to talk to… 

________________________________________________________

I'll finish the rest of it later today.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2009)

InfallibleImam said:


> Lol? No, if only that were true.
> 
> "Not yet, not yet! the Rabbit hastily interrupted. There's a great deal to come before that!"
> 
> I regret not giving Makaze's apartment house a name... It's too late at this point.



Why does it need one? I don't think it needs one.........

Also, why do you use "cloths" instead of "clothes"? I've been wondering.........cloths are thing that you use to wash dishes or something with,like rags. Clothes are what you wear on your body,I'm pretty sure unless "cloths" has another meaning I don't know about.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 1, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Why does it need one? I don't think it needs one.........
> 
> Also, why do you use "cloths" instead of "clothes"? I've been wondering.........cloths are thing that you use to wash dishes or something with,like rags. Clothes are what you wear on your body,I'm pretty sure unless "cloths" has another meaning I don't know about.



It wasn't intentional. I didn't intentionally write this. Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 4, 2009)

FRIGGENFINALLY it's the conclusion to chapter 15! 


Back at the Hokage?s office, an office attendant knocked at the thick wooden door of the office?s entrance. ?Hokage-Sama...? He quietly called. 

?Come in.? The elderly voice of the Hokage called from the other side. 

The attendant then carefully slid the door open just enough to allow himself to squeeze through the narrow opening, and then gently sealed the door behind him. 

?I? Oh??  Two men in diplomatic attire were sitting in chairs opposite the Hokage?s. The attendant recognized their dress as being emissaries of the Raikage. The attendant knew that if the Raikage?s personal diplomats had been sent to deliver a message to the Hokage, and given that he and most other people had seen the storm for themselves and learned through gossip of what had happened several days earlier, that whatever they were discussing was terribly important. He anxiously held his breath and turned pale. 

?It?s alright, we?ve just finished.? The Hokage said to the attendant, who sighed in relief. ?Gentleman.? He said turning to the emissaries. ?Thank you for your time, we?ll send you a message if we learned anything.? 

Neither of the two men offered any comment or gesture. Swiftly they left their chairs and exited the room. After the sound of their fleeting footsteps had died sufficiently did the attendant speak again. 

?I?m sorry, I hadn?t realized you had an appointment.?

?It wasn?t a scheduled meeting.? He replied curtly. 

?Then it must have been important?? 

The Hokage didn?t reply. From experience the attendant knew that if the Hokage didn?t respond it was because he didn?t want to discuss the matter any further. 

?Well?Anyway, I came here to tell you that a Man from the hospital is here to speak to you. He says he thinks it?s urgent. 

The Hokage sighed. ?Is asking for unscheduled appointments the new precedent here? Well I can?t blame _you _for it? Tell him he can come inside.?

The attendant left and shortly after a man who was clearly dressed like a doctor entered into the office.              

?So, what is it?? The Hokage asked impatiently. 

?When... When the foreign patient was admitted into the hospital a few days ago? er??

?Makaze??

?Y-yes, _Makaze_, was admitted into the hospital, some of the staff been told that he suffered some blood loss. We have a rather simple procedure to tell us approximately how much blood he actually did lose. What we do is? Well? I Know you?re very busy so I won?t get into the details, if you need to know about them I can send you a written report. Regardless, Um? _Makaze?s_ blood loss, the first time we measured it anyway, appeared minor. It suggests that less than a pint had been lost, which would have resulted in moderate and temporary drowsiness, at worst. That level of blood loss coincided fairly closely with the injuries he sustained on his body and adequately explains the moderate drowsiness that Kakashi informed the staff about once he?d been admitted??

?I don?t see what the problem is then.?

?Well, It?s my professional opinion that the intern who had done the testing had miscalculated, and the blood loss incurred by? _Makaze?_ was likely considerably greater than our staff originally estimated.?

?How so??

?Well, about a day ago I was examining the patient?s file and I noticed a few? irregularities. It started with? Nevermind, I won?t go into the details. Anyway, I think the intern made a few mistakes. Three other doctors I consulted before agreed with my conclusion. I think the? Er.. Patient, lost a dangerous amount of blood, well over the safe level.? 

?I have a pretty good idea of what someone acts like if they?ve incurred signifigant blood loss. I talked to _Makaze_ myself, he seemed fine. Are you sure this is right??

?As sure as I can?.? The doctor paused, pondering to himself. Then he flinched. ?I heard the patient was a Ninja, is that true??

?Yes, apparently.?

?Well then? it could be a matter of conditioning then. Most Shinobi are trained to withstand food, sleep, air, and hydration deprivation. I wouldn?t be surprised if it?s part of the training of some foreign schools to deal with significant blood loss. But there?s more, our nurses took some photographs of the scars the patient had on his body, in the previous measurements as I stated earlier the number and severity of the scars correlated to the blood loss, but if the new measurements are correct then the scars don?t sufficiently explain it. None of them were very deep, infact most of them had already begun to heal well before the patient was admitted, which may also suggest that the scars themselves were aquired slightly before but not during the most recent of his injuries. None of them are located near any major blood vessels either. In any case, it means that something else needs to account for the blood loss. The most likely explanation is internal bleeding. If it?s the case that internal bleeding is behind the additional loss then it?s all the more important that? Makaze be readmitted as quickly as possible.


?So are you suggesting that Makaze was deliberately concealing his illness?? 

?Possibly? But not necessarily. It _could_ be deliberate. But I read in the information that he suffers from Amnesia. If that?s true, it?s also possible that he had no recollection of the extent of his injuries, and his conditioning to resist bodily stress is such that he?s completely unaware. But even if he is lying, he may be doing so only to avoid further stays at the hospital; given what I know about kids his age it?s a likely possibility. Either way, he?s put himself in a dangerous position. It?s unwise for a person, particularly of a young age, to try and keep oneself going with such a low quantity of blood purely on will power. Especially when there are safer options available.?

?Well? If you think it?s important, I?ll send an order to have him returned.? The Hokage replied agitatedly.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry for a lack of Activity. 

I'd originally intended for this to be a much longer Fanfiction. But given the fact that i think only one or two people actually read it, I'm going to cut it short, in maybe or two chapters. 

I'm thinking that... to end the Fanfiction quickly, I'll do a 'speedy' informative, or change the plot line slightly so that it makes sense that the reader acquires the information so quickly. 

Unless you [I guess that's basically just Itachifan] want me to write it out in full, or if there are more people that are reading this that i'm not aware of. I'll start the rewrite tomorrow.


So if you feel disinterested, or WANT me to make the fanfiction shorter, please let me know.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't cop out this fiction!  

It has been a great story and I believe it deserves your full ending!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 11, 2009)

It does! Just look at how many votes you've gotten. Don't cop out now, man.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 11, 2009)

Chapter XVI:
“A Friendly Date” ​

It was now almost noon. Makaze had washed Naruto’s cloths and hung them out in his bathroom. He was planning on getting something to eat, but first he wanted to find Sakura. 

The Truth was that Makaze had no way of knowing where she was. In theory, he could have asked around, or he could have spent the next week looking up and down every corner and inside every building in the village. But he had no intention of doing either, his instinct told him where to go, and his instinct was telling him that he was headed in the right direction. 

He had been walking the streets casually with his new, or rather, newly repaired but never-the-less old cloths. As he’d hoped, no new or particularly peculiar amounts of attention had been acquired because of the clothing. To the contrary, he’d been given many odd looks earlier that day given his previous outfit. Now the looks he got were only of the brief pedestrian kind. There was something particularly relieving to Makaze about not being noticed. 

Not being noticed made Makaze think more and more about the stares he had gotten earlier. His mind then slithered back to the two spiteful secretaries he’d dealt with. The lot of them were all alike, or at least that’s what Makaze thought.  

It was clear to Makaze that none of them actually knew Naruto. How they could look down at him so much for no seeable reason twisted him inside. He wasn’t sure why.

_“They all Hate him… What a bunch of miserable people.” He thought to himself. “How can they? There has to be a reason… Even if it’s a terrible one; which it has to be.”_  Then he heard himself whisper into the back of his mind a terrible thought. 

_“What if it’s a good reason.” _

“Absolutely not!” A deep paranoia took him over and he blurted the words aloud rather than in his head. A few people noticed him, and Makaze quickly lowered his head and kept walking. 

A fear had gripped him that he dared not look at, but he knew it was there. And he knew that even if he wasn’t looking at it; it was most certainly looking at him
_
“It’s not true; I— I mean… He—No, definitely—Never”

“It’s not My—His fault. It can’t be.”_

And at last his mind slipped back to Neji.

_“Neji is just like those people, He hates me for no good reason.”_ He told himself, gritting his teeth. “Those people don’t deserve any respect—”

Inevitably the image of Neji pinned the dirt with Makaze’s hand around his throat came back to his mind. 

_“Pfft; If you’d been in control, throttling and gutting him might have actually been fun. He certainly deserved it”_ His own voice whispered into his ear. It may have been his alter-ego bringing up an occasional but vulgar suggestion or something wicked and entirely alien, at any case Makaze grinned only briefly at the thought. 

Personal guilt quickly kicked in and Makaze felt sick to his stomach. 
_
“How could I say that? That’s—It’s disgusting. I didn’t mean it…” _Makaze mumbled incoherently under his breath. He wasn’t convinced.

_“I don’t believe you. ”_

“I’d never have done that If I was in Control!” Makaze shouted in his mind _“ It was Chijin’s fault that happened in the first place. Don’t blame me!” _

He stopped. He was arguing with himself.  But why? His answer was the first thing that came to his mind. 

_“Uh… Chijin, is that you?” _

There was no response. 

_“…Weird…”_ He kept walking. 

_“People like Neji, the Hospital Secretary, and any other Villagers aren’t worth my time or effort. I shouldn’t let them bother me. If I come across another one of them I’ll just ignore them, Walk away, say nothing, and make them feel stupid.”   _ 

It had been only fifteen minutes walking when he found her. She was sitting by herself on a bench in a rather quiet part of the village. Looking at her reminded him why he was there in the first place.  
_
“Just…Apologize for what you said, It’s simple. She’ll forgive you, She’ll have to.”_ Makaze took a deep inhale. _“It’ll take a load off your shoulders if you go through with it.” 
_

When Sakura saw Makaze approach her from her left she made very brief and subtle smile and shifted over to her right, opening a bench space on the left. She didn’t continue to look at him though, once she’d seem him she looked away to the right. 

Makaze slowly sat down on her right, he positioned himself closer than what would be normal for strangers though not so close as would be normal for friends. He waited a good ten seconds before finally mustering it up to say something. 
_
“What is he doing? Why isn’t he talking to me?” _She thought to herself. She was both nervous and apprehensive, she hadn’t turned her head to him. 

“Ah... Hey.” Said Makaze.

“Oh! Hey!” Sakura replied.

“I— Wanted to apologize for my previous out-burst yesterday. I think that I could have handled it better. I just wanted to say that I’m sorry.” 

“Oh well… It’s nothing, really.” She turned her head and stared forward and down, closer to Makaze’s view but the two still did not meet eye to eye. “I think I deserve most of the blame, I shouldn’t have snuck into your apartment without your permission. Now that I think about it, if someone had done what I did to me, I’d probably done much worse to them than what you did.” She let out an artificial chuckle. Makaze smiled. 

“Well, it wasn’t so much the privacy issue as much as it was…” Makaze stopped. He remembered that he still had no idea how Sakura felt about Naruto. He remembered from two days ago. 

_“I know she favors me over him. I never asked Sakura about Naruto… I still don’t know whether or not she has the same scorn for him as so many other people do.”_

Makaze felt his stomach churn. If Sakura genuinely hated Naruto like the others, how could Makaze show any respect for Sakura? Being friends with her would be a betrayal. He still had no idea what a “Crush” was, and had no idea what it meant with respect to her feelings about Naruto. He couldn’t imagine having to hate her, but he felt obligated to do so. 

_“I just have to ask her, straight out, what she thinks of him. Ino didn’t hate him, and Sakura and Ino are friends… That’s a good sign.”_ Makaze told himself. _“But still…It’s a feint hope.”  _He frowned, then inhaled again. At that moment, hearing what Sakura would say to the statement scared Makaze more than anything. 

“As much as it was what?” Sakura asked. 

“Sakura, what is your opinion of Naruto?” Makaze replied to Sakura’s question with a question of his own. She blinked, the question came as a complete surprise. 

“Wh-Why do you ask?” She asked nervously. _“He doesn’t think I’m dating Naruto does he? No, No! Why would He I mean—What do I say?” _

“I mean… I want to know if you like him or not.” Said Makaze

_“No I’m not! I don’t like him at all!  In fact most of the time I hate him! Well I’m certainly not interested in him if that’s what you mean!” _She bursted aloud clumsily. 

Makaze looked down. Even though he dreaded and expected the answer, He still couldn’t believe what he had just heard. 

_“Why did I even ask…? What do I do now?”_

_“Pfft; If you’d been in control, throttling and gutting him might have actually been fun. He certainly deserved it!”_

He heard the whisper again. In a Flash, the image of Neji on the ground came back to him, and then another flash, with Sakura in Neji’s place. In the time span of a blink the image was gone. 

_I’d never have done that if I was in Control!  He heard the retort back. Now he doubted himself and the retort even more. 
_
_“I’m in control… I AM in control…  And I’ll do what I said I would do: Leave  Sakura.”_ He told himself, standing up.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol, just put em in a folder. That's what I've been ding for all of mine.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 12, 2009)

I made a slight revision of the update i made above, there is some text that wasn't in their previously, so in a sense is it sort of an update.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice update. I see. You made it a little longer........


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 14, 2009)

well interesting story, i hadn't actually intended to the story to go the way it did on writing, so i had to rethink some of my old ideas. 

But anyway, I don't have acess to my documents from this laptop, i'll be BACK on sunday to continue the writing... 

I'd like to know something, I don't know how many people are still reading the fanfiction save for two regulars, If you ARE reading the fanfiction and can deal with my irregularity of releases....

I already know what's going to happen in the story, [not every event of course, just a general framework] But what i don't know what the readers think is going to happen in the story; but if you want. I'm interested in knowing what you THINK is going to happen. Anything concerning what Makaze is going to find out or anything that might happen between him and any of the other characters. 


I'm not striving for the answers to be patently obvious, (I'm not aiming for an epic mystery either) but WHO knows? maybe you'll hit the answer over the head. 

I will tell you now that "Redemption of the Azure" isn't a romance, or atleast not primarilly. I don't think romance is included in the Genre list... but let me check...

Give me all of your conspiracy theories as i like to call them.

oh, and if you do post them, and especially if i find them interesting, i'll rep them.

One other thing, although I'm sort of on my own with this story, feel free to post a suggestion as to a plotline. Of course There's no inherent guarantee that i'll take the suggestion to heart, but if i think it's interesting enough i'll do it. [of course i won't say it outright because that would be a spoiler]


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 19, 2009)

My only guess is....he is a "host"


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 19, 2009)

Eh... I'm afraid I'm going to have to rewrite this chapter . I want to write, but i have a terrible case of writers block. 

The update should be ready in less than an hour.

Note that the entire chapter has been rewritten... So you're going to want to read chapter 16 *Again* after i F'd it up the first two times. 

And to be honest, i don't even know if i've made it any less confusing. i doubt it.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 19, 2009)

?That?s what I was afraid of.? Makaze muttered. ?Alright, I get it now, I understand. I?ll 

leave you alone now.? He curtly began to walk away.

?Wait WHAT!?? Sakura jumped out of the bench and was standing on it. She glared at Makaze in a befuddled fury of confusion.

Makaze sighed turned around, looking at Sakura with a heavy disappointment ?It seems you two don?t seem to get along very well. I was afraid you hated him, and you do; you said it yourself. You?re just like everyone else. I don?t know why you hate him, and I don?t care. There could never be a reason good enough to satisfy me.?

?Wait, No! I don?t? That?s not what I meant when I said??

Makaze didn?t bother listening. He just kept on walking. 

_?I don?t understand.?_ She said to herself _?Why would he have gotten upset that I? What did I say??_

Makaze was now walking briskly, aided by a feeling of bitter contempt. A few seconds passed and Sakura?s apologetic cries in the back ground were starting to fade. The seconds turned to minutes as Makaze walked farther and farther away. Makaze was angry, but he could feel that the anger wasn?t at Sakura. The truth was that he had no idea who he was angry at. 

_?I was a fool for raising my hopes up. She?d never understand why I?d gotten so angry at her?And honestly if she can?t understand Why should I even be sorry that it happened? The got what she deserved If she acts like that way then it?s only right that she get some of her own Medicine.?_

_?But maybe you were too harsh??_ He wondered.
_
?Harsh? She?s a bitch, who has no concept of what harsh means, what you did was merciful compared to her.? 
_
_"I must have made a mistake somehow. Maybe I misunderstood what she meant.? 

?You heard what she said! She was perfectly clear in her meaning.?

?Shutup!?

?I don?t think you should have jumped to conclusions so quickly.? _ He heard muttered behind him. Makaze knew Chijin?s voice when he heard it. He spun around. Chijin was standing to the side of the road, two to three meters or so away from him.  

?I?m not in the mood to talk right now.? Makaze loudly and impatiently told him. ?If you had shown up a few minutes ago and told me that was going to happened maybe I would have listened. 
_
?I wouldn?t talk to an invisible man in a public road. There?s no harm in doing it in a private place, but people will be looking at a boy talking angrily to a man that doesn?t exist.?_ Chijin replied, chuckling. 

?Stop mocking me! Stop playing games on me! I said I?m not in the mood for it!? Makaze shouted. Feeling self conscious about what he?d just done, he turned his head and looked at his environment. No one was near him, there were a few people walking in the far distance but no one noticed him. 

?As it if matters what I say aloud in public if no one is?? Makaze turned his head back to Chijin as he spoke. Chijin was now standing directly in front of him, causing Makaze to leap back. 
_
?Come-on, Calm down.?_  Chijin rather assertively threw his right arm around Makaze?s neck and shoulder. _?You?re safe now, there?s no need to act this way.? 
_
_?Let?s walk back to Sakura and sort out some of these problems once and for all.?_ Said Chijin. Makaze didn?t feel the physical push that Chijin seemed to visually be exerting on his back, but something compelled him to move as Chijin was asserting him to move. He felt compelled to turn around, and compelled to walk back in the opposite direction Makaze had been walking. 

He simultaneously seemed less angry than he did only a few seconds before, though he didn?t know why. But he noticed the change in mood considerably. It gave him the same funny feeling inside that He recalled having when Chijin calmed him down after he?d tried running away in the Aftermath of his outburst on Neji. The change was noticeable enough him feel somewhat curious, but it was not enough to prompt him inquire about it.   
_
?What?s happening to me? Why Am I acting this way?? _ He asked with pathetic desperation. 

Chijin laughed.  _?Alright alright just listen, I?ll explain. I didn?t want to have to explain this to you until after you?d gained all of your memories back, but It might be better for you to know now.  But before I say anything, just keep in mind that anything I say is not a matter of my opinion; I?m merely stating what IS. Do you understand??_

Makaze nodded meekly. 

_?You know that your name brands you as an instrument of evil; as, a dangerous element. Since the day you first realized you?d been branded by that name you?ve shrieked in horror at any event at anything that might prove that it?s anything more than a misnomer. You flinch every time someone calls you by that name because you?re afraid that people genuinely think that you are a ?Makaze?. You said yourself that you don?t want to be defined by your name. And what REALLY scares you is anything that reminds you how uncertain of yourself you are. The fact that you adamantly took Naruto?s side when you?d found out people thought he was a Monster is just a reflection of your own personal conflict. It?s Naruto against his Village, and it?s YOU against Makaze. You?ve become paranoid not only for yourself but for Naruto.? _
_
?If a person can?t communicate his feelings coherently or is too proud or embarrassed to admit his fears, at a certain point that person is forced to translate that fear into a hatred. Your fear for Naruto has turned into a hatred of those you know, or suspect to think of him as a monster. Your hatred, translated into action, lead you acting aggressively. There no particularly powerful genjutsu I used to get you to do what you did, All I did was manipulate feelings that you?d already started to harbor.? _

_?But..? Makaze stuttered ?trying to kill Neji only proved?? 

?It proved nothing. It only served to reinforce your fears.? Chijin  interrupted. ?Now think about Sakura.  ?Your Paranoia thinks Sakura is a threat, But the REAL you knows better.?_

_?I?ve been hearing voices TELLING me to hurt Neji and to Hurt Sakura, how can you say??_

_?Look, we all have dark side. We all have a part of us that tells us to do things that we know are wrong. And it is precisely that you KNOW that you?re wrong that proves that person isn?t you. Now? The reason you felt so much anger now is not the same reason you were angry before. You feel you?re forced to choose between feeling guilty that you let Naruto Down, and bringing yourself to feel hatred for a person that you can?t force yourself to hate. But you?re incapable of choosing between those two alternatives; this is the root of your current frustration.?_

_?What are you going to do??_

_?What am I going to do? It?s what you are going to do?_

Makaze sighed. _?Fine, what am I going to do??  _
_
?I know what you?re thinking and I know why you?re wrong; Sakura doesn?t hate Naruto, she?s not like the villagers.?_

_
?But she said??_

_?I also know that you dislike it when I keep secrets from you. But for your own good I?m going to have to get you to figure out on your own the mistake you just made, consider this as part of your training.?_ Chijin replied, smiling. 

Makaze sighed.  _?I don?t see why this is necessary.? _

_?You?ll thank me when it?s over; and I won?t say that a lot.? _

_
?You don?t honestly believe that she?d still be sitting by the bench now after what happened, do you?? _Asked Makaze
_
?Finding her should be the least of your worries. For right now your focus should be figuring out what you?re going to say to Sakura once you find her. That being said, I?ll give you a hint. You figured out the last time what you had to do to set things straight with young little Hakoto. Just think about what makes people do the things that they do. I?m going to have to leave you to your own devices for this. Good luck, and just remember to keep reminding yourself that the name doesn?t define you who are.? _Chijin disappeared and with him the weight of Chijin?s non existent arm his shoulder disappeared as well. Makaze was alone once again.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not bad at all I like it!

I almost thought we were going to get to figure out the mystery that is Mikaze!!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 20, 2009)

A short update... I think the pace should pick up after here...

____________________________________________________________

Being alone gave Makaze time to think about what had just been said. His first impression embarrassment was embarrassment. 

_?All that trouble because I?m paranoid? Insecure??_ Makaze didn?t want to believe it. But he knew that so much of his present knowledge counted upon Chijin being correct; and by now he?d become bound by any diagnosis that was given by him. 
_
?Well?, If Chijin?s right, and he probably is, and I actually understood what he meant, then I just need a bit more confidence.? _The realization eased more of Makaze?s remaining tension that had still been on his body. 

_?I just need to stop worrying about what people think of me, and what they think of Naruto.?_ Although the solution seemed too simple to Makaze at first, the fact was that the more he thought about it, the more Chijin?s statements seemed correct. 

?Now, about Sakura? If she DOESN?T hate Naruto, why would she say that she did??  He muttered to himself. 
_
?Have I made this mistake before?? 
_
?.

_?How good are you friends with Sakura? I mean, Do you like her?? ?What?s that supposed to mean?!? ?That was a pretty direct question. I don?t know how else to word it.? ?You have some nerve to ask that?? 

?Sakura, what is your opinion of Naruto??  ?Wh-Why do you ask?? ?I mean? I want to know if you like him or not.? ?No I?m not! I don?t like him at all!  In fact most of the time I hate him! Well I?m certainly not interested in him if that?s what you mean!? 
_
?

Makaze smacked both of his hands at his face in complete disbelief of his stupidity. The answer was so blatantly obvious that only his Na?vet?  could have been unable to see it. 

Makaze ran, he wasted in time trying to find Sakura. 

He ran back to the bench, no one was there, and although still disappointed Makaze had figured that she wouldn?t be there. 

?Makaze!? Makaze heard a shout call his name. 

What Makaze hadn?t figured was to see Sakura running towards him, waving her arms with an oddly excited look on her face.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 22, 2009)

“S-Sakura…” Makaze stuttered ackwardly. 

“Wait wait!” Sakura threw her hand up to gesture silence. “I figured it outt!” She cried out, throwing her hands up

“I—” Makaze opened his mouth to speak but Sakura interrupted him. 

“When you asked if I Liked Naruto or not I thought you meant if I_ really _liked him, like… Well… You know what I mean right? So when I jumped up and…” 

As Sakura went on her talking speed grew faster and faster. At a top speed of a mile a minute her talking became became one incredibly unbroken sentence that Makaze had no hope of getting a word in edgewise.

“…I-didn’t-think-you-meant-“like”-somebody-in-the-casual-sense-but-in-the-romantic-sense-so-I-got-really-defensive-about-it-as you’re-well-are-and-well-the-point-is-that-I-genuinely-mean-it-when-I-say-that-I-do-not-really-hate-Naruto.”

“I—”

 “I Swear!” Sakura added at the end, interrupting Makaze for a third consecutive time. By now she was completely out of breath. She started intently at Makaze with a pair of pleading eyes, wondering what he would say in response. 

In truth, Makaze had no idea how to respond. The words flew by so fast he had very little idea what she’d said at all.”

“Um… Did any of what you say have anything at all to do with the fact that you don’t actually hate Naruto?”   Makaze asked, his mind still trying to process what he’d heard before. 

“…Yes!” She replied eagerly though still out of breath. 

“Well… I came back here because I think I might have misunderstood what you said. So I’m sort of here to take back what said to you before. I realized what you meant when I recalled that—”

“YES!” Sakura jumped over and embraced ensnared Makaze in her arms.  “OH THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!”

 “I… Can’t…Sakura—Chan…Breath”

“Oh!” Sakura released Makaze and took a few steps back. “Sorry.” 

“It’s fine, I get excited too sometimes.” Makaze made an artificial smile. 

“Sakura-Chan, do you mind if we sit down?” 

“Oh. Sure!” 

The two of them took their original places. 

“You’ve been on Naruto’s team for awhile; could you tell me what you really think about him?”

Sakura gave him a confused look. “How come you care so much about what I think of him?”

“You’re his teammate right? I thought you’d know him better than most.”

“Well… I…” She scratched her neck and head, something she rarely did for fear of messing up her hair. “I exaggerate how much I dislike him sometimes. I don’t admire the fact that he’s a bit of a prankster, I don’t _hate_ him. He’s not very serious when he needs to be, and sometimes on missions it can be really annoying. You understand right?”

“Yeah, Go on.” 

“It’s not that he’s lazy. Infact he’s incredibly persistent. Not hardworking perhaps, but persistent.”

“Oh… Ok.” 

“…” Neither of them spoke for a time. 

“Can I tell you something Makaze?”

He flinched. “Go ahead.”

“Don’t tell Ino I said this, because if you do she’ll never stop mocking me… “

“I won’t.”

“Naruto, can be brilliant sometimes. He’ll get knocked down ten times and still get up, and he’ll win. I’ve seen it, twice, maybe three times, since I met him.”

“Oh…” 

“Can I ask you something now?” 

“Shoot.”

“Yesterday, You weren’t mad at me because I invaded your privacy, you were mad because I was treating you better than Naruto. I put the pieces together after you walked away. And today, Well I don’t have to explain it again. Kakashi sensei told me and Naruto about what you did to Neji, he said you tackled him after he mocked _Naruto_ not you. Why?”

Makaze’s eyes shot open. “He told you about that--?” _“I guess I should have known…”_  “I—It’s hard to explain what I was feeling at the time. I’m sorry I—”

Sakura shook her head. “I don’t care that you beat up Neji. From what Ino has told me about him he probably deserves it. I want to know Why, Why are you so defensive about Naruto?”

“…Oh” Makaze looked down and blushed. 

_“You know that your name brands you as an instrument of evil; as, a dangerous element. Since the day you first realized you’d been branded by that name you’ve shrieked in horror at any event at anything that might prove that it’s anything more than a misnomer. You flinch every time someone calls you by that name because you’re afraid that people genuinely think that you are a ‘Makaze’. You said yourself that you don’t want to be defined by your name. And what REALLY scares you is anything that reminds you how uncertain of yourself you are. The fact that you adamantly took Naruto’s side when you’d found out people thought he was a Monster is just a reflection of your own personal conflict. It’s Naruto against his Village, and it’s YOU against Makaze. You’ve become paranoid not only for yourself but for Naruto.”  _

“I…”  

_“Why can’t I say it? Why?! It’s not fair I don’t WANT to be called Makaze… I’m not evil. I swear I’m not evil.”
_
Makaze broke down. 

“I—I’m sorry, I shouldn’t have asked that.” Sakura moved herself over Makaze’s side, trying to comfort him. 

“It’s not your fault. You don’t understand… I don’t understand. I want to tell you why.”

“When you’re ready.” She added. 

Makaze looked up, revealing his red and wetted eyes. 

“Yeah.”

Makaze drew his arm across his eyes and sniffled. “I’m sorry, for that” 

“It’s fine… You know, Naruto saw Neji after the fight, and told me afterwards “That kid beat him to a royal pulp, he’s more awesome than I thought””

Makaze laughed, first only casually, but then uncontrollably, then Sakura, by no intention of her own, started laughing too. 

He then finally straightened himself up. 

“But you need to understand that It was a fluke.”

“Oh you’re just being modest.” 

“I swear!” He insisted, looking at Sakura directly in the eyes. Until then the two of them hadn’t looked at eachother in the eyes directly so close before. “Infact…Hmm…” He paused, thinking to himself. “As an act of friendship, I’ll take you out to lunch. And I’ll… Try to tell you what happened. I think I have enough money for both of us if I—”  

“Oh it’s alright, I can pay for myself.”

“Ok then.” 

_“Damn he didn’t insist! Well… At least now We can go to a fancier place.” _ She thought to herself.

“Do you have any plans on where to take me?” She asked innocently.

“Um… Well…”

“I know a great place—If, of course, you don’t mind me Hijacking your plans.”

“Not at all; whatever makes you happy.” Makaze replied warmly though apathetically.

______________

Chapter 16 ends here.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 23, 2009)

Chapter XVII::
“Purojekuta Shinjugan” ​
The friendly pair were now eating inside the gensoukyoku, A small but well known restaurant that was the ideal place by Sakura’s judgment. The two of them had some difficulty coaxing the management into serving a pair as young as them, but were eventually sold on the fact that they were quiet enough, clean enough, and had enough money. The place was colorful and quiet aside from the muttering of customers and the sound of music playing in the background. 

The two of them were sitting at a small cloth covered table, in the back corner of the restaurant. 

“When I woke up again, I was in my room. Since you heard from Naruto about me being locked inside, I think you can put the last few pieces together.” Makaze had agreed to tell Sakura the whole story. Doing so was incredibly unpleasant for him, but a part of him told him that it would be good for him if he let it out. 

“That must have been terrible, locked up in there for so long.”

“He had a good reason to do it. I wouldn’t trust me myself if I were in his position.”

“I trust you.”

“You can be honest with me, There’s no way you could believe—”

“I do believe you. That man, What was his name again?”

“Chijin.” He replied curtly. 

“Right, Chijin. I saw him use tricks on me, So I believe you when you say thate used tricks on you. But I don’t understand why he would make you go that far?”

“He didn’t make me, he goaded me.” Makaze corrected. Though he knew feeling guilty about what he’d done didn’t help him in any way, he still held onto a handful of it very possessively. A part of him still felt that clarifying his guilt made him somehow less guilty; Chijin hadn’t forced Makaze to do what he did, and he knew it. The difference to him was immense.   

“I don’t see the difference.”

“There’s a huge—“ Makaze sighed. “I’m sorry, I shouldn’t be so anal about it. He did it to test me, to see if I could control myself, I couldn’t.”

“I’m sorry…” She replied. 

“Don’t be. I’ve gotten over it.” It was a Half-Lie, but saying it brought him closer to the sort of mentality Chijin seemed to want Makaze to have.

“Are you sure you should trust him?”

“I think he’s been guiding me in the right direction; even if the course is… Unorthodox. I think He put me in good hands.”

Sakura blushed, taking it a little too personally. 

“I didn’t tell you this. But If it wasn’t for him, I wouldn’t have gone back to the bench. I owe him one.”

“…Yeah, I guess you do.” She said smiling. “I owe him twice.” She thought to herself. Her eyes popped open, and idea popping open with it. 

“Why doesn’t he just show himself and tell the Hokage about you himself?”

“Well…” He stopped, he hadn’t thought of it before. “You know what? I hadn’t thought of that before. I need to remember to ask him the next time I see him. He appears and disappears so quickly, and he usually refuses to tell me much, for my own safety apparently, But it seems like such a simple solution.” 

While Sakura and Makaze talked, a pair of Konoha Chunin’s entered the restaurant. They whispered a few words to the manager who then pointed in Makaze’s direction…


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm actually very upset now! (This is sort of a spoiler)


*Spoiler*: __ 




I decided a while back that I wasn't going to actually watch any episodes of Naruto (Subbed or Manga, I've seen a few seconds of the dubbed version and it's utterly unbearable) I'd somewhere in the 50's  of the time-skip. 

So i started watching  the series again, thinking that it may make me inspired to write faster. 

Well what a disappointment it was to realize that my plot line wasn't as entirely original as I'd thought. Perhaps some of the finer details, but in general.  The irony is that my conception of this FF occurred before the Time Skip series appeared in Anime  form, although they had likely been on Manga before, I hadn't read any of the time-skip Mangas. 

I don't think my story is a cliche' although I haven't ready enough Fanfictions to know for sure. 

That being said I'm still going to Write, of course. And I'll see if i can't finish Chapter Seventeen by Tonight, I'm not in a rush or anything, but I'm feeling ambitious today. 




By the way, if you find any plot-holes, please please please let me know.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a little upset that i didn't manage to complete Chapter Seventeen... But i did get quite alot done. 

_______________________________________________________

 It was close to dusk, and Makaze was back at the hospital. He hadn’t been put in the same room as before, but for all intensive purposes it looked the same.

When the two Chunin told him that the Hokage had requested that her return to the hospital, he didn’t object. He had a pretty good feeling that the term “Request” was more of a euphemism for “Order” that they were likely told to use to leave open the possibility of a peaceful surrender. Although he would have probably obeyed regardless, he did so with additional conviction, in that small hope that doing so might make him seem all the more trustworthy, to the Hokage and to Kakashi. Before he left he smiled and told Sakura he was sorry for the inconvenience, and that they’d have to meet again sometime. 

Makaze left, pleased with himself, he’d thought that he’d solidified what he’d been wanting for a few days now, a friendship with Sakura. But in his current confidence he’d forgotten what he’d been told by Shikamaru. 

Makaze kept trying to prove himself even as they walked to the Hospital to make himself seem trustworthy to the two apathetic Chunin’s that were taking him to the hospital. One of them walked with his hand over his shoulder, and Makaze knew that it wasn’t a casual gesture. He tried small talk, but they were largely irresponsive. One of them finally had enough and said “Just keep walking” 

The room he was in was the same room number as the one he’d been in before. But both of them were singles and for all intensive purposes looked identical. 

“The Doctor says he’s sorry for the inconvenience.” A Nurse entered the room with a clipboard wrapped between her arms, occasionally taking it out and reading the notes as a reference. 

“That’s fine.” Makaze shrugged. 

“You might be pleased to know that the Doctor thinks the blood transfusion was most likely a success. But he wants to inform you that, unfortunately, it’s protocol that you can’t leave until tomorrow morning.”

“Uh… Oh… Alright.” Makaze sighed frustratedly. He wasn’t as upset when he’d been told by the Doctor that he’d be finished by about Seven O’ Clock, since that gave him a bit of time to meet up with Chijin at the river again. _“I hope he knows that his plans are ruined now.”_

“Sorry if it ruined your plans or something.” The Nurse said, walking out. 

“Oh no, not at all.” Makaze lied in response.

Makaze sighed and eased back into his bed. He’d been attached with all sorts of Medical equipment. It was an odd assortment of wires and tubes on his neck, arms, and forehead that made getting out of the bed impossible without triggering the machines to which the equipment was feeding. Even simple movements were rather difficult. 

_“Well this is rather inconvenient…” _Chijin was leaning on the windowpane _“Still, it’s my fault for not considering the possibility that they would have realized their mistake and called you back.”_

Makaze turned his head to the window. 

“Chijin You knew about the blood loss didn’t you?” 

_“You know my rules by now,Thoughts only please, I don’t want you getting heard by anyone, and yes, I knew.”_

_“Oh, right… But you didn’t tell me?”_

_“I’ll only tell you something if I think it’s worth you knowing about or worrying about. I assure you that you were never in any danger.”_

_“But they said—”_

_“Never mind what they said. They’re doing what they think is right given the information at their disposal, of course that’s the problem. Their inductive reasoning only works when the information they have about you is sufficient, and it isn’t.” _

_“What do you mean?”_

_“I just mean that they don’t know enough about what happened to come to the correct conclusion.”_

_“Like what? How was I able to act so normally with so little—Nevermind, I know what you’re going to say.”_

_“Ah...” _Chijin laughed. _“You’re starting to read my mind too it seems.”
_
He got off the window and started walking to the foot of the bed. He wasn’t very tall, but from Makaze’s perspective Chijin was towering over him, his hood covering everything above the tip of his nose. 
_
“In your current… predicament, it’ll be impossible to give you the lesson I’d been planning. But it’s not a terrible setback actually…The situation has changed slightly; there have been new developments.” 

“Wh—”

“In a few weeks this village will be hosting this year’s Chunnin exams. This changes the dynamic of a few things.” 

“What do you mean?”_

“First, it means a large number of foreigners will be visiting the village, specifically, Shinobi. Even more specifically, Shinobi of your age group. This made include a few people from the Village of the Cloud, although I think this year many of them will not be in a position to attend.”

“So maybe I might be friends with them, they would recognize me and—”
_
“No…” Chijin shook his head, sighing. “You don’t understand. You absolutely must avoid any contact with anyone from the cloud village until you’re finished with your training. And even then, conditions may not be safe enough for you to see or visit anyone from the Cloud for quiet awhile.”_

Makaze looked down at his bed sheets 

_“…How come?”_ He asked disappointedly. 

_“There are two reasons. The first reason is because any re-visitation of your past, both under the power of Shinjugan and in the real world, can trigger spontaneous recollections of memories that might still be too volatile to accept without the danger of a relapse… With Shinjugan I have a bit of power to control what memories you see and so the rehabilitation process is more therapeutic and less chaotic… But if it’s an external force that triggers a recollection it could be any recollection. ”_ Chijin paused. 

_“Oh, but what’s the second reason then?” _
_
“You’ll learn that soon enough.” _
_
“…Fine.” Makaze sighed and shrugged. “Does this mean I have to stay hidden for the entire exam?”_
_
“No, For one, As I said,  I doubt many of the Cloud Shinobi will participate in the exam. Two, those that do probably will not participate in the final parts of the exam, so they will not be around for long. But even if and even when they are here in Konoha… I cannot afford to have you standing Idly by for very many days in absence of proper training, Especially in Shinjugan.”_

_“What’s the rush?—No, never mind.” _
_
“No, I’ll tell you this time. It’s because it’s very likely that you’ll start to see your memories return to you regardless of whether or not I am directing them or not, but it needs to be controlled and done in a moderated and orderly manner.”_

_“So we’re rushing to make sure that I don’t get my memories back quickly?”_

_“Not exactly. It’s like the dam of a river, if you want to keep the dam from breaking and overflowing you have to let water pass through it at an acceptable rate.”
_
_“Oh.”_

Makaze sat silently for awhile and thought about the Chunnin exam. A very unsettling thought entered the back of his mind. 
_
“Do you know if anyone from Konoha is participating in the Exam?”_

_“ I’m sorry but I do not. The exam is  in the draft stages in terms of which Genin are being selected here, and  wasn’t able to do enough reconnaissance to tell you if they were participating or not, although I can guess with fairly good certainty that they would be participating.”

“I’m was a pretty skilled Shinobi before I lost my memories, right?”

“You were, and you still are. And I know what you’re going to say. If you hadn’t lost your memories, you would have participated in the exam.”

“…And that means…” 

“Team seven would have been your enemies.”_

____________________________________

This update isn't actually everything that I've written. In fact, it's only half. I'll post the other half once I've finished with the Chapter. 

My Hope is that making more regular posts will perhaps get me more Regular readers.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 25, 2009)

You made a spelling mistake here.
_
“The Doctor says he’s sort for the inconvenience.”_

I think it should be

_“The Doctor says he’s *sorry* for the inconvenience.”_


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> You made a spelling mistake here.
> _
> “The Doctor says he’s sort for the inconvenience.”_
> 
> ...



Blech, Better fix that.

It's not a plot-hole, but it's still worth fixing 

I'm not sure what's more embarrassing. A Typo or a misspelled word.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2009)

_“I can’t imagine it…”_ Said Makaze shaking his head.

_ “Don’t worry about it. Your present situation requires too much of your focus to be squandering it away on hypothetical’s.” _Chijin laughed. 

Makaze recalled what Sakura had asked him.

_“Before I forget.” _Makaze interjected. _“Why don’t—”_
_
“I just talk to the Hokage personally?”_ He interrupted, finishing Makaze sentence. _“Yes, I heard Sakura’s suggestion. The truth is that I’m physically incapable of visiting him in flesh at this moment, for the same reason I can’t see you in flesh. Believe me, if I could, I’d try seeing you with my own two eyes. Pardon the Shinjugan pun.”_ He chuckled.
_
“But you’ve shown yourself to other people before haven’t you? Sakura saw you, didn’t she? Can’t you just talk to the Hokage the way you talked to her?”_
_
“I’m afraid not. You see, the Hokage is one of the few people that has ever actually had a close relationship with the Azure line. I’m almost certain that he has been taught to resist Shinjugan’s influence. I believe my old Sensei, the previous Azure, had done it at some time. He’d told me long ago that he—”_ Chijin stopped and coughed, looking away from Makaze for awhile, then turning back _“Well I’m not going to bore you with frivolous details. But once a person learns the special mental discipline to resist Shinjugan, it’s not something easily forgotten, or easily untrained.” 

“Is there no way then?”

“There is a way, but it doesn’t simply involve me anymore. You’re going to have to participate this time. And this is why perhaps being tied down to that hospital bed isn’t such a bad thing. I have a new lesson plan, and This technique doesn’t require a great deal of movement. Listen carefully, this is my plan.”

“Our clan has a self-preservation technique known as Purojekuta Shinjugan, which literally means  The technique allows a fellow Shinjugan user from a distance to take over a person’s body, projecting his consciousness into someone else’s brain much like a puppet, for a short duration of time. In a rare instance when a Novice of our clan was in terrible danger in the face of a particularly powerful foe, it was possible to temporarily let the Novices body be taken over by a more powerful member, such as the Azure or those closest beneath him, to fight the foe until help arrived. But this is more than just a simple possession technique. It’s unique in that an expert user of Purojekuta isn’t limited by sight or distance, the technique when learned properly can be done at any distance as long as it is between two Shinjugan users. There is a lot more that can be said of the differences between Projecting and mere mind possession, but I’ve told you everything you need to know. ”

“Then I guess you must be an expert at it by now.”_ Said Makaze confidently. 

“I’ve practiced it many times, but I have never used it in a real situation. I’m confident though that I’ll be able to use it on you.” 

“Oh… I guess that means that your… I mean, our clan, has never been in danger.” 

Chijin said nothing for several seconds. He mealy lifted his head backwards and sighed heavily, then drew back. “_It’s a more complicated matter than that. I have no time to explain it. Please do not interrupt me.”_ He said curtly. 

_“Oh, sorry.” 
_

_“There are technically two ways that the projector technique can be done. The first way, the way we are going to do it, is done by a process known as vacating, or vacation. Not vacation like a holiday, but an act of emptying, of withdrawal. The novice, in this case, you, must learn to temporarily “Vacate” or withdraw from your mind so that the projector, in this case, me, can take over your body. The second way of doing it is by damaging a persons mind so badly that, for a time, they’re incapable of resisting an attempt of mental “Take over”, but this method is aggressive, shameful, and is never to be used by anyone.” 

“It’s just theoretical then, because no one in the clan would ever purposefully harm another member right?” _Makaze interjected again. 
_
“Do not interrupt me, please.”_ Said Chijin in a slightly sharp tone; by normal standards it wasn’t sharp, but Chijin had never showed anything at all like that tone before, the word “Please” coming out more or less as a guilty afterthought.  Makaze froze for a time, in shock. 

_“…I apologize if I sound harsher than usual. I simply need your full attention. If there are any questions you need answering, please leave them for the end…” _He added. 

Makaze said nothing. 

_“Now… I already know how to use Purojekuta, but you need to learn how to vacate your mind First I need to differentiate between what it was I taught you at the river and what it is I am going to teach you now. At the river, You learned how to clear your thoughts. If you think of your mind as being a library, a thought is like a scroll on a shelf, one in a countless number. Clearing your mind of thoughts is like clearing the library of paper clutter. But vacating your mind is like the manager of the office that reads and interprets thoughts and impulses leaving the office, which is where I come in. Now, please sit cross-legged on the bed. Luckily there isn’t any equipment strapped to your legs, and please sit up straight, you have enough freedom of movement to do so.”
_
Makaze obeyed. He crossed his legs and pulled his chest up. 
_
“Similar to before, We begin with the simple breathing exercise, for beginners, it’s always best for your eyes to be closed. Good, now, I want you to inhale, hold, and exhale, except this time on a tempo that I give you in a count of three. One for inhale, two for hold, three for exhale. Do you understand? ”
_
Makaze nodded. 
_
“One other thing, do not respond or say anything unless I give you leave to do so. Talking will distract you. Do you understand?” _

Makaze nodded. 

_“Then you are ready to begin… One, inhale deeply and slowly… Two, hold for three seconds… Three, exhale slowly and heavily, Repeat back to one, Inhale.”
_
Makaze followed each one as it was given and within a short period of time the exercise simplified to where Chijin merely repeated the steady counts of one, two, and three. After several minutes the breathing had become so innately rhythmic that Chijin stopped the counts all together. But Makaze continued the breathing and somehow the echoes of Chijin’s counts lingered on, still keeping the pace. 

_“I’m impressed… you’ve gotten good at it in a remarkably short period of time. If you’re relaxed, you’re more focused.   The next stage requires you to continue what you are doing, but there’s a twist. One by one you need to nullify your senses, almost as if you were falling asleep. The more of your senses you deactivate, the more you vacate your mind. Try to imagine yourself standing outside your body, and literally pulling your mind out of your head.”_

The analogy made Makaze chuckle for awhile. 

_“Concentrate.” Chijin told him. “Think of the library than.” 
_
The first few minutes of trying, Makaze merely felt numb, but soon he began to feel weightless.  He didn’t feel a temperature. The sterile hospital didn’t have much of a smell and it certainly didn’t have a taste, at least Makaze didn’t think it did until he realized the sensation of not smelling the sheets or tasting the air felt like. 
_
“I can’t feel myself breath.” _He thought to himself nervously. _“I can’t feel anything.” _

_“Just relax. You’ve become so used to feeling certain things that not feeling them will “Feel” strange. You’re still alive, you’re still breathing. You’re doing great.” _

The Echoes of Chijin’s counting began to fade, and the Makaze noticed the humming of the medical machines had vanished. 

 Dead silence. He couldn’t see anything, hear anything, or feel anything, He was a ghost. 
_
“I… Can’t….” _Makaze panicked, he physically tried to scream but he couldn’t hear anything. 
_
“NO! Stop! Make it stop!” _

All of his senses hit him at once, the weight of his body, the air, the heat, the light, and the sounds, and though he hadn’t realized it he’d been screaming for awhile. The room’s monitors that had been attached to him were beeping wildly. His eyes were already open when the light hit them, but the sensation was so strong he smothered them with his hands and buried his face in his lap.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 25, 2009)

“I… I… Couldn’t, It was… I thought I was.” Makaze whimpered incoherently.
_ 
“Shh… Just keep breathing.”_ Chijin walked around the bed to the right side. He bent over and placed his hand on Makaze’s head. 
_
“Just keep breathing.”_

That feeling of comfort that Makaze had felt before spread quickly through him again. In a short period of time the shock subsided. In part due to his body re-adjusting, in part because Chijin was keeping his senses numb. 

Three doctors, having been alerted by the monitors, burst through the door. 
_
“He’s in Cardiac arrest! Stabilize his—” _ One of them exclaimed urgently, but stopped silent. 

 Makaze hadn’t been looking at the doctors when they entered, as his head was still facing down. He heard them enter, but wondered why they’d gone silent. Lifting his head up, he saw them. 

They stood like statues and said nothing. The expressions on their faces were blank and expressionless.

“What the...”  

Makaze saw Chijin, still standing next to him, but who had formed a hand seal. He faced
_
“I can’t let them interfere…” _ Said Chijin _“I’ll just have to make them see an illusion…”_

The doctors snapped back to life. 

“Oh…” One of the doctors finally spoke. “It must have been a technical error then. I’m sorry for disturbing your sleep.” He turned to the other doctor “Come on. let’s go.” 

They quickly and quietly exited the room, shutting the door between them. 

Makaze looked at Chijin in amazement.

_“He… He does everything for me.”_ He thought privately to himself _“He’s the only reason I reconciled with Sakura. He’s the only reason I’m still on the Hokage’s good side. He’s the only reason I wasn’t decimated by Neji. He’s the only reason I’m still not lying hopelessly lost in the middle of the forest.  He’s the only reason I even know who I am.”_ More and more he began to feel that he’d accomplished nothing on his own, that as an individual he had been and still was a failure. 

Makaze looked back down. _“I made a mess of things…”
_
_“It’s not your fault.”

“It’s just that I thought…”

“Like you were going to die, I know. The fault is mine, I didn’t warn you about it.”_ Chijin sat down at the side of the bed.

_“As a first time experience it can be very scary. It’s the exact opposite of a dream. In a dream, you can feel, but you are not aware of it. When you vacate, you are fully aware but you can feel nothing. I remember the first time I learned this technique, I thought I was suffocating.” He chuckled, but it ended quickly and he sighed. “You’re smart enough to learn this technique so quickly, but just because you can learn something so quickly doesn’t mean it’s safe for you to do so. You rest now, you deserve it.”_

_“No.”_ Makaze lifted his chest back up. _“I want to do it again. I refuse to let this end in failure. I’m not going to lose, not again.” _ It had become too important to him now.     
_
“I applaud your determination, but you really should not be ashamed that you didn’t get it at your first try.”_

_“Even if I am ashamed, I still want to try it again. I know what in for this time. I’m ready.”_
_
“I know what you’re thinking Hitorikko But—”_
_
“I can do it! I swear I can do it, I’m ready now!” _  Makaze bursted. 

Chijin sat silently for awhile.  

_“…So you are ready.”_  He finally spoke. Standing up off the bed, he took a few steps away from Makaze and folded his arms.
_
“Once you’ve entered the point where you’ve stopped being able to detect your senses, and you’ve gotten used to it, I’ll use Purojekuta Shinjugan to enter your body, then  I’ll slowly leave your body and you should slowly fill in the gap.”
_
Like before they started with the breathing.  The numbness came very quickly, then the weightlessness. 

…Silence…

Then, out of the darkness, he saw himself, still cross legged, still breathing in and out. He was looking at his own body, from the outside. 

He then saw his body slowly begin to stir. Its eyes opened. 

_“I did it.”_ Makaze thought to himself.  

Gradually the image of himself faded back. The humming of the machines returned, and this sense of touch, taste, and smell returned. 

Finally he opened his _own_ eyes. Chijin was still standing to his right, his arms folded. 

“Very, Very Impressive." Said, heavily emphasized the very _"Even though the technique itself is relatively basic, you done in a few minutes what it takes some students weeks to accomplish.”_

_“Did you manage to enter by body then?”

“Only for a few seconds to see if I could, Yes I did.”_ Chijin nodded and smiled.

_“Was that you opening your eyes then?” _Makaze asked. 

_“What?”  

“Right before I came back, I saw myself from the outside, my body that is. It opened it’s eyes, then disappeared. That was you wasn’t it?”_

Chijin said nothing. His right hand cupped over his mouth and chin. Finally he replied. 

_“Yes, that was me… But keep in mind that next time you’re not going to be able to see me. So you’ll have to maintain that senseless state for a few minutes.”_

Chijin sat back down next to Makaze on the bed. 
_
“I didn’t fully apologize for my behavior. I think I may have pushed you too fast. You don’t fully know how serious a mistake something like that could be. I also apologize if I ever act a bit… hostile.”_

_“It’s fine, I’ve acted worse around you anyway…” Makaze replied.  “So now what?” _
_
“I’m rather surprised that you’re not exhausted by now… Well, If you don’t have to rest right away, are you up for another memory?”  
_

______________

End of Chapter Seventeen

Hm...  I wonder what happened to teller and the others.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Teller is right here, just got finished reading..

I'm getting an unsettling vibe about this technique Chijin is teaching him...


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah actually i was reading it and thinking It would be a rather interesting but obvious plot twist if Chijin just hijacked Makaze's body and went on a rampage or something...

Like something cut out of those cheesy  Goosebumps novels.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 26, 2009)

It does seem very R.L. Stine'ish


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 26, 2009)

Two other things before i begin chapter eighteen. 

My   account was miserably UN-updated for several months. I've updated it to chapter seventeen. So all chapters are there in full length without having to read them in forum format. Prior to yesterday only chapters one through eight had been updated. 

Incase you're wondering what i mean...

Chapter 9
Chapter 10
Chapter 11
Chapter 12
Chapter 13
Chapter 14
Chapter 15
Chapter 16
Chapter 17

Since as far as i can Tell, Itachifan727 and Teller you two are my only present readers, this question is addressed to you. 

I notice that different FF authors have different styles with respect to methods of publishing Fanfiction chapters. Some of them publish in segments, others wait until a new chapter is written. Would you rather i publish in segments that are relatively close to the maximum characters permitted in a single post, or publish in Whole Chapters. 

I'd asked this before but since those original readers are gone i believe I'll ask it again, do you prefer posts done Via Forum or Via FF.net?


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 26, 2009)

My vote is for the segments via forum.  Only b/c I like to read while i am at work and we are not busy.  And I can't access FF on my work computer!


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a short Chapter... kind of Creepy as well. I might have overdone it... But I'll let you (i.e. Teller and Itachifan727) be the judge. 


Chapter XVIII:
“Winning the Battles, but Losing the War” ​
_“Anzuru…” _

Chijin walked through a black void, casually scanning the area around him. 

“Now where did I leave you…? The mind is such a vast place it’s easy to lose the things you leave behind here.”  

He stopped, lifting his head and closing his eyes. 
_
“I’m getting close.”_  He opened his eyes and kept walking. 
_
“I put him somewhere where the boy could never find him, on his own of course.” 
_
“Perhaps I hid you too well, Anzuru… Of course, hiding anything becomes useless if you can’t find what it is you hid afterwards—”

He stopped, hearing the sound of rattling metal. 
_
“I hear my Makaze calling you… Chijin… Is that you’re new name now? Gotten sick of your old one? Replacing it with yet another gilded title?” _A voice heckled from the shadows. 

“…Ah, There you are… Anzuru…” 

Chains. Four coils of chains, large and weighty, all jutting from the ground, were, from neck to toe, wrapped tightly around the body of a man, bearing nearly identical proportions to Chijin. A burlap sack was thrown over his head and squeezed together by another chain and reinforced by a seal.  The ensnarement kept the man fastened to the ground and in a position where he was kneeling on the floor, his head hanging over his immobilized body. 

Chijin walked over to the Man and kneeled over, whispering to the man

“Are you enjoying your arrangement Anzuru? I’d thought that this dungeon like atmosphere would suit your element perfectly.” Chijin smiled.
_
“…Take this bag off my head, …Gosei… I want to see your face.”_ Anzuru hissed.

“I’m afraid I can’t do that. Even if I wanted to. That seal on that ridiculous sack of yours that you call a ‘head’ wasn’t made by me, in terms of a password your guess is as good as mine.”

_“…What of—” _

“In my capable hands. Away from you.” Chijin replied.

_“I can understand why you spared him. But her, sparing her...? I guess senseless mercy was always your strong suit, save for me that is.”_

“Don’t complain” He said coldly, standing up and taking a few steps away. “You always said you liked darkness. And there’s nothing here to see but me, and the abyss.”

_“Gosei the Great, the Chosen One, the Triumphant, Oh Wise Azure, The Assassin, and now…Chijin…”_ Said Anzuru mockingly. _“How may I serve you, my dear —”_

“Less than a week…” Chijin interrupted. _“And you’ve already gone back to your schemes; and constrained no less. I thought you might have taken this opportunity to rest up your strength.”_

Anzuru Replied. _“I quite honestly have no idea what you are talking about, my dear—”
_

“The conversation between the Hokage and myself will be private. You caught me off guard once. It will not happen again.” Chijin interrupted.

_“Oh?” _Anzuru chuckled _“I think you’re looking at things too deeply. Perhaps you’ve become so paranoid in your day care program for you call “Training” that you think any mistake you make is a secret plot on my part. Or perhaps you’ve become so narcissistic that any flaw you make simply ‘…must!...’ be someone else’s fault. I’ve always been your fall guy, after all.” _

“You wanted to see if you could enhance the boy’s Shinjugan powers so that he could see his body from the outside. So that when the time came you could have him spy on me and the Hokage. It would have been a clever attempt to force a relapse, if you hadn’t been so blatantly obvious.”

_
“Oh I did, did I? You said yourself, My Makaze learns FAST…”_ He replied, biting hard on the word ‘fast’ _“Perhaps My Makaze is learning tricks faster than you know. Perhaps he’s well on his way to surpassing you.”_

“I didn’t teach it to him.” 

_“Oh I never said YOU taught him. You know what they say about people who can’t teach after all.”_ Anzuru laughed manically, then started to cough, hacking for several seconds and then finally gasping for air. 

“I see that wound is still there.” Said Chijin, who himself laughed. 

Pools of blood began to stain through the burlap sack.
_
“That Night…This wound …” _Said Anzuru, hoarsely, still coughing but partially recovered. _“You’re so cold to me today… usually you’re more civil. I think it’s because you know… You know what is to come. And you’re afraid.”_

“I’m not afraid of scoundrels and parasites.”

_“No, not me…You’re not afraid of me…But you are afraid. You’re afraid of what I’m going to do.”_

“You’re not going to have him. Not when he learns what you’ve done.”      

“Then why wait? Tell him now! Tell him what I’ve done— what HE has done… and we’ll both see what happens…” Anzuru chuckled. Then continued.

_“I remember it beautifully. One hole in my neck, one blow to the jaw, and all the pain in the world, is worth the kind pain I brought you… That night… You never had so much affection for a human being before had you? Mom… Dad… Your Master, the Late Azure, No… Their deaths didn’t come CLOSE to the kind of pain you felt… that night…”_

“I feel pain at the death of every human being. Every day.” 

_“I remember the look on your face... Gosei,… When you saw my crowning achievement… the bodies… Torn, limb from limb. You were shaking, and I broke you. I brought you the fear you never felt, the pain of loss you had been so self-consumed never to feel!  until that night...”_

“You will fail.” Chijin replied “You will fail as you have always failed. And the day of your destruction when you can no longer feed on the fears of the innocent, when you face not a boy but a man: An incorruptible Human being. Is the day you will see the error of your ways, and of your insane world philosophy. You’ve trapped yourself here, and it is here where you will be destroyed.”

_“You’re the one who’s trapped yourself here. You’ve won every battle, but you’ve lost the war; all because you could never bring yourself to get the job done.”_

“I have standards…” Chijin replied.

_“These chains are wearing Gosei. A few weeks, I’ll be in charge again. Your standards won’t help you then.”_

“In a few weeks? He’ll be ready before then. Like you said, he learns fast.”

Anzuru said nothing. And Chijin laughed. 

“I’m done talking to you. I’ll leave you to brood your plans.” He said, walking away. Leaving Anzuru and his chains to once again vanish into the shadows.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I like it, its a tad dark, but not over board.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks. I haven't gotten a lot of complements since maybe chapter Seven, so it's nice to get them from time to time; Especially since my Fanfic isn't part of the Forum's Mainstream.  I'll have an update for Chapter Nineteen ready in an hour or two.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 27, 2009)

Chapter XIX:
?Hisoka's Rival? ​

?Ugh?Wha??  


After the training had been completed, Makaze agreed to see another memory. He remembered from past experiences that in real time a memory could only last a few seconds even if the memory itself was several hours real time. If he ended up getting exhausted from it like last time, it would mean little the hospitals ?Lights Out? would come at any minute. Since he would have to go to sleep anyway he had nothing to lose. 

Makaze lifted his head, which had been laying on a wooden desk. Looking at  his surroundings he recognized his present location immediately. 

?My-My old classroom.? He muttered in nostalgic awe.

The classroom?s design itself was standard, essentially identical to what you would find in the Fire Country, or in any country for that matter. The main difference was the flags that would be flown on the walls. He himself was sitting towards the very top row of the classroom, and could see everything from where he was sitting. For now, he was the only one sitting in the classroom.  

Out of the corner of his eye he saw a piece of paper lying flat on the desk surface over to his left.  Makaze reached over and grabbed it. 

It was a note. 
_
?Unfortunately, I will not by accompanying you in this memory. I have other concerns to deal with. This particular memory is much less volatile than others you have seen. Working alone should help you with your independent analysis skills. I have full confidence in you. 

Chijin? _

The note evaporated in Makaze?s hand the instant he?d finished reading it. Makaze stared down at his hand for a few seconds, not very much surprised at the disappearing paper.

?So I?m on my own this time?? He muttered to himself. _?What on earth is ?Independent analysis???_  He asked himself, looking around the room. ?Guess I?ll find out soon enough.? 

Makaze looked at the classroom?s door, the only way out other than the windows. He figured if he was supposed to find something it wouldn?t be in an empty classroom. Lifting himself up off the desk, he slowly walked down the stairs to the classroom?s bottom tier. 

Just then the school bell rang, the sharp pinging of the bell piercing the entire classroom. 

?Gah! All of them will see me in here!? He shouted, panicked.  ?I?ve got to hide??

It was too late. The room?s door swung open and a legion of small children poured in like a surge. Makaze froze up. 

The mob of children went up the two sets of stairs and filtered into the desks. Not one gave so much as a passing glance to him. 

?Oh right!? He said with a heavy sigh of relief.  _?None of them can see me.?_  He turned and looked at the students, who were jabbering amongst themselves. He what he quickly realized sucked much of the air out of his lungs. 

_?I recognize? Most of them?Just by looking at them.?_

??Akemi, Ichiro, Kaito, Rina, Misaki, Taizo, Rikio?? And so on.  From left to right, and from bottom to top he pointed at each one and listed there name. He was even impressed with himself that he could occasionally remember something about each one of them, not much, but something. He was interrupted half way to the top when another man entered the room. 

He was a short man, mid-fifties, with a short peppered beard to compensate his thinning top hair. He had the standard Jonin uniform and wore a trademarked jovial smile. 

?Good morning Shimane-Sensei? 

?Aaaahright everyone!? He said loudly.  ?Settle down. I?m speaking now, which mean?s what??  He asked the class. 

?Which means we?re quiet.? The class answered in unison. 

?Good.? He started to pace back and forth, but kept his voice aimed at the students. 

?Today, I?m pleased to announce that we?ll be adding two new students to the class. They?re brothers, but even more special than that; they?re twins. They?re names are Hakoto and Hisoka? Shimane gestured to the door, and the two brothers, who had been watching him from the hall outside, walked hesitantly into the classroom, closing the door behind them. 

??Although it is the third week of school, and we?ve already begun a few lessons, I?ve been told that these two boys are very smart and well taught, so  I think they?ll catch up in no time.?

One of the students, Taizo, raised his hand.   

?Yes, Taizo??  

?Who Taught them?? Taizo asked. 

?We were homeschooled!? Hakoto answered eagerly. 

The class burst into laughter. 

?Homeschooling Sucks!? One kid exclaimed. 

?Class! ? The teacher yelled. 

?You Shutup!? Hakoto shouted back. ?Takana-Sensei is a great Teacher.? 

There was a three second silence, followed by an even greater roar of laughter. 

_?Damnit_? The teacher thought to himself.  

?CLASS!? The Teacher yelled a second time. Only when the booming echo of his shout was heard across the entire class room did silence fall amongst the students. 

?Yeah right!? Another one of them called out 

?I heard he died a long time ago!?

?He didn?t die!? Another student shouted ?But still, Daitaro Takana couldn?t have trained you two! He?s far too important. Plus he?s been gone for??

?Seven years, exactly.? Hisoka interrupted. 

?He?s been our Guardian since we were born.? Hakoto added.

Silence and whispers of disbelief filled the classroom. Shimane-Sensei buried his face in his right hand, shaking his head hopelessly. 

?Alright everyone.? He finally said. ?Be quiet and listen up, because I am only saying this once. It is _true_ that Daitaro Takana is, in fact, the Guardian of Hisoka and Hakoto.? More silence and whispers filled the room. 

?No way!? One of them whispered loudly. 

?What?s the big deal?? Hakoto whispered to his brother. Hisoka just shook his head and shrugged. 

?And we?re not going to make Hakoto and Hisoka feel awkward in the classroom by making a big out of this.? He added, raising his right forefinger.  ?I don?t want to hear another word on the matter until class is over. Understand?? _?Then the lot of you can go nuts??_ He thought privately.   

?Yes Shimane-Sensei.?

?Good? Now, which one of you will be willing to open a spot for these two fine gentleman to sit down?? He asked. 

There were several seconds of silence. Everyone looking at everyone else. 

?They can sit next to me.? The assertive voice of a young girl called out. She was sitting at the far back left corner of the class room, where there was an enormous gap in unfilled space between her and the next student. She had medium length jet black hair that made obsidian look dull. But what captured her face more than anything was the pair of deep emerald eyes she had.  She wore simple light blue jeans, and a green T shirt that, unlike that of any other girl in the classroom, had no pictures or kanji symbols over it, in a respect, her fashion was neither boyish nor girlish; her cloths were too plain to be that of a girl, but too clean to be that of a boy. 

?Ah, So Misaki has volunteered. Thank you.? The teacher put his hands on the shoulders of the Twins. ?Boys why don?t you hurry on up now.? 

The two of them walked up the stairs. Everyone was looking at them in awe; everyone, except Misaki. Hisoka had been gazing at her since she revealed herself from the crowd of students. She looked back at the two of them not so much with a look that seemed apathetic, but curious at the same time. 

?Good luck.? A student whispered to the two of them as they ascended the stairs. 

?She?s _never_ let anyone sit next to_ her _before.? Someone else whispered. 

The two of them took their seats. Hisoka being the one closest to this strange girl. He had stopped gazing at her directly, but still watched her out of the corner of his eyes.

?Well, now that we?ve gotten that out of the way I think I?ll??  Shimane-Sensei was interrupted by two knocks at the door. He knew what two knocks meant.  He sighed.

?I?ll be right back. Please stay quiet.? He said, then exited the room. 

Once he?d left, all of the kids turned their gazes back at the twins. Hakoto was irritated.

?Hey! Cut it out!?  He stood up and shouted. But it was useless. ?Why do they keep staring at us!?

Misaki stood up ?All of you, turn around.? She commanded sharply, and the class obeyed. Almost immediately the entire class turned around.  Hakoto?s jaw dropped. Hisoka smirked, apparently impressed. She sat back down and turned to them. 

?So _you?re _the reason Daitaro has been gone for seven years?? None of us were old enough to remember it ourselves, but our parents told us about it. According to my dad, nobody knew why Daitaro had been ordered to leave, or when he would return. At first people thought he was on a mission, then after a year people thought he?d left to train extensively across the world. But I?ve never heard anyone say the real reason was because  he was training students.?

?Why is mentioning Takana-Sensei creating all of this gossip?? Hisoka asked to Misaki. 

?Uh?You mean you DON?T know the reason? So he?s your Guardian and he _never_ told you??

?Told us _what_??  The twins asked in unison. 

?He?s the Raikage?s _ONLY_ son.?


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 28, 2009)

BUM BUM BUM!

What will happen NEXT?

Great Job!  I still have an uneasy feeling about Chijin

  My Sharingan feels like there will be a twist!  ​


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

You should really continue cause its awesome


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, I feel it too.........


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 28, 2009)

Vampire, I'm, curious where are you up to?


___________________

Expect an update tonight in 1-2 hours, or tomorrow morning. Hopefully the same length. 

this chapter is a bit long so... Don't expect it to be finished for maybe 2-3 days. 

I'm also trying to practice Manga Art, my first sketches are terrible. Hopefully I'll get better at it as time progresses. 

Who knows, maybe If I'm lucky i can get a half decent Drawing of Makaze before the Fanfiction ends.

__________________________

Also note that chapters 17 + 18 have been uploaded to FF.net


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 28, 2009)

Update. 
____________________________________________________

?You?re kidding?? Hisoka muttered, looking down at his desk in disbelief. 

?Nope.? Misaki grinned. ?If I didn?t know any better, I would say that the two of you are lying about Daitaro being your guardian. But I don?t believe Shimane-Sensei would have lied to everyone about it. ?

?He never told us! How could he?!? Hakoto asked angrily. 

?Calm down Hakoto, I?m sure there?s a perfectly reasonable explanation??

?Like what?? Hakoto grumbled.

Hisoka closed his eyes and sighed, trying to think. ?Maybe? Maybe he wants us to try and keep a sense of humility.? 

?I still don?t see what makes you two so important.? Misaki commented condescendingly. ?Why would someone as talented as Daitaro spend seven years of his life training the two of you. I mean, I can?t imagine what kind of fortune you?re parents must have paid to see the two of you get an education like that.?

?Uh? ?Misaki?, your name was?? Said Hisoka attempted to address her politely. ?The _reason _Daitar? Takana-Sensei was our guardian is precisely because we don?t have any parents.? 

?No parents?? Misaki asked, shocked. 

?Nope.? Hakoto answered. ?I mean? the three of us, Takana-Sensei, Hisoka, and I, have been together for as long as we can remember.?

?No Mother.?

?No.?

?No Father??

?No? Hakoto answered. ??Well??

?Hakoto, Takana-Sensei has been a bit of a father figure, don?t you think?? Hisoka asked. 

?Well yeah! But? You?d have to say he?s been a bit of a mother figure too then. I mean, he made us do our chores, he took care of us when we were sick, He cooked our food.? Hakoto shrugged. ?I dunno if that?s so accurate.?

?Those aren?t _necessarily_ women?s roles, Hakoto.? Hisoka replied slightly agitatedly. 

?Yeah, well what came to your mind when you thought father figure huh?!?  Hakoto countered.

?Oh don?t start? I?ve read more on the differences between mothers and fathers than you have.?

?Always falling back to your books again!?

While the two twins argued with one another. Misaki was entranced. She hadn?t been listening to a word of their pointless argument; He had recalled that the two of them would always argue with each other, even over trivialities. The look on her face was one of fascination. Makaze had been watching the conversation from below, and noticed the odd look on her face more than he had been listening to the conversation between the twins. 
_
?Incredible??_ She whispered _??No parents??_

The twins had been too preoccupied to hear her say it, but Makaze heard her. 

?Truce?? Hisoka finally said with a sigh of exhaustion. 

?Fine? Truce.? Hakoto replied. The two shook hands as they normally did. Makaze remembered it. The ?Truce? was what they did when the finally gave up on one another, when they knew they could never win. They had invented it when they were five or six. 

_?Takana would have the two of us? Whichever one of them I am, and my brother, spar with one another at a young age. We were always so neck and neck, one day one of us would win, the other day the other would win, but most usually it was a draw, in which case, when both of us knew it was  a draw, it was agreed whoever was the better man would have the wits to see it first, and  call the truce.?_ Makaze recalled. 

?So?? Hisoka turned back to Misaki. ?Misaki.? 

At hearing her name she snapped out of her trance. ?What!?? I mean?  Yeah?? 

?I noticed you seem to have a lot of? influence, over your classmates.? 

?Yeah, like they?re totally afraid of you!? Hakoto added. 

?Hakoto?? Hisoka smacked himself in the face. 

Misaki laughed. ?Everyone knows me from last year? And everyone knows that I?m the Shuseki, (The Valedictorian) of this class.?  She answered pompously. 

?The what?? Hakoto scratched his head in confusion. 

?It means that I?m the smartest student in the class.? She explained arrogantly. ?Not only in academics but in fighting too. To put it simply, I?m better than anyone in this room.? 

?Hah! You?re not going to be the Val?Vale? Whatever it is!? Hakoto replied. ?Because my Brother Hisoka is the smartest kid on the planet!?

Hisoka smacked himself in the face again. Then buried his face in his desk. 

?Oh yah? If He?s so smart why did he forget to bring his books to class? I see at least you?re smart enough to bring them.? She pointed at the plain brown-paper bag Hisoka had carried into the classroom that was next to his feet. ?It?s only got one book in it, and it?s definitely not for this class.? 

?It?s because he already read them, and memorized them.? Hakoto replied proudly. ?He told me himself.?  Hisoka buried his head even further, caught in the mercy of their crossfire. Hakoto and Misaki were glaring angrily at each other. 

?Hisoka-chan doesn?t want to carry any extra weight.? He added. 

?Well then what the heck is in that bag of his?!? She asked frustratedly. 

?It?s not important.? Hisoka mumbled. ?Can we please drop this conversation before it escalates into a?? 

Misaki forcefully reached down and grabbed the bag.  Then pulled the book out and looked at it. 

?Shinobi Fundamentals?? She read aloud, then stopped. Her eyes widened, she was shocked. 
_
?Volume Three!?! That?s impossible! We don?t have to read this for another three years!?   _

Makaze was more stunned than she was, but for different reasons. He had been watching the argument unfold. And he jumped back when he heard her voice without seeing her lips move. 
_
?But? She didn?t say it aloud, her lips didn?t move. How could she??_ Makaze already knew what the answer was. It was a thought. 

But how could he have heard that? He wondered. He had never heard someone else?s thoughts in a memory before.  
_
?Shinjugan? But that?s impossible, I didn?t activate Shinjugan, Did I? But? but even if I did it makes no difference, She?s not a real person, just an image, like a movie character. I shouldn?t be able to?? _He stopped thinking when he heard her thoughts again. 

_?And I thought I was ahead!  He?s bluffing! He has to be bluffing! No, that makes no sense.?_ Misaki lowered the book and looked at Hisoka, who still had his face nearly touching the desk in embarrassment. _?I can tell, just by the look of him. He?s not a liar??_ 

Hisoka lifted his head and looked up at Misaki. 

?I understand you might be angry, but that was uncalled for. Could I please have my book back??

_?Does? Does that mean? I?m inferior??_ She asked herself. There was something more to her fear of inferiority besides her personal ego. Makaze could tell. What he couldn?t tell, was what in the world was causing that odd fear. 

?You? You?? At this point, Misaki was fuming.

 The other students who had been told to turn around had now begun looking back at the three of them. Did someone just challenge Misaki? 

She thrust the book back at Hisoka, who caught it but was pushed back a few inches, almost hitting his brother. Hisoka grumbled angrily, and then stopped himself. He closed his eyes, inhaled, exhaled, and opened them again. Hisoka?s gesture evoked an odd sense of familiarity in Makaze. 

?I apologize for my brother for causing this conflict.? Said Hisoka calmly. ?I don?t intend to carry it any further, or to challenge your authority, or to try to be your Rival.?

?Oh? I think it?s too late for that.? Misaki replied with boiling anger. ?_You_, my friend, are definitely my Rival. And Our Rivalry won?t end until It?s decided once and for all which one of us is the superior!? She shouted, pointing her forefinger at him.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 29, 2009)

In a blink the room was gone, Makaze was standing in a void once again. 

Makaze sighed. _?Not this again??_ He recalled this happening before the last time he had seen a memory. It came whenever he switched from one memory to another. He exhaled, trying to relieve some of the tension he?d built after having the shock of hearing Misaki?s thoughts. 

In another blink, Makaze was in another room, and it didn?t take very long for him to figure out which room he was in. He was staring at a rather lowly positioned toilet, and was standing in a bathroom stall. The small size of the toilet and the fact that he was standing in a public stall lead him to believe he was likely standing in one of the Academy?s Restrooms. 

_?But why on earth? Why a Restr??_ His question was about to be answered by the sound of an opening door coming somewhere behind him. 

?Hisoka-Chan, why did you have to drag me in here?? It was Hakoto?s voice. ?It?s not like I have to go!? He whined.

?You should have already guessed by now that I didn?t ask you to come because I actually had to go to the bathroom?? Hisoka replied impatiently. ?Look, we need to talk.?  

?About what?? 

Makaze decided to stay in the stall and listen. Although it might have been more comfortable for him to walk out, and he hadn?t been seen last time, part of him still felt the need to remain stealthy. He carefully poked his head above the stall?s door as to see what was going on outside. Hisoka was facing away from Makaze and towards Hakoto, who was in Makaze?s line of sight but like before seemed not to have noticed him. 

?Next time something like that ever happens, _please_, don?t act as my voice. Don?t fight my battles for me.?

?What do you mean??

?You?re the one who made a started this whole ?Rivalry? nonsense by saying ?My Brother Hisoka is the smartest kid on the planet?.? Hisoka answered, copying his brothers voice. 

?Well it?s true?? Hakoto replied innocently. 

?Hakoto-San, there?s no way that I could _possibly_ be?? Hisoka sighed and shook his head. ?Look, that?s not the point. You?re the reason she got so angry. You fueled that fire for no reason and _I?m_ the one who?s going to have to suffer the consequences for it.?

?Well I wouldn?t have had to have said it if you didn?t say it yourself!? Hakoto replied defensively. ?You heard what she said about you, you should have stood up for yourself!? 

Hisoka sighed.

?Hakoto-San I?ll stand up for myself when I feel it?s necessary. What she said about the two of us and the rest of the class was brazen and rude, and I know it. But what you don?t seem to understand is that a reputation is not worth one less friend and one additional enemy.?

?Well? But? She never would have been friends with you anyway. You know that.? 

?Perhaps not, but you don?t know that for sure. And even if we weren?t friends, one thing I know for sure is that if you made such a big deal of it, she wouldn?t have either. ?

?I can?t believe you?re defending her!? Hakoto replied angrily. 

?I?m not defending her!? Hisoka had nearly shouted the reply, but stopped himself. ?Look?? Hisoka closed his eyes, inhaled, exhaled, and opened them again. Makaze remembered the gesture, it was identical to the one he had done before when Misaki hurled his textbook at him. 

?It has absolutely nothing to do with her. It has everything to do with us. Think about it this way. A few minutes ago I saw you making acquaintances with the other kids in the class. How would you feel if I said something to those kids that ended up turning them into bitter rivals with you??

?I?? Hakoto couldn?t answer. He stood dumbstruck and somewhat embarrassed for awhile. Finally he sighed. ?I see your point.?

?Thank you, Hakoto-San.?

?Are?Are you mad at me?? He asked innocently. 

Hisoka shook his head. ?Of course not. I might get angry at the things you do, but never at you..? Hisoka laughed. ?Because you?re too loveable. Truce?? He asked

?No.? Hakoto replied. ?You?re right and I?m wrong. And I admit it, one hundred percent.? He smiled. 

?Alright.? Hisoka pulled his hand away. 

?Oh? Uh? Hisoka-Chan?? Hakoto scratched the back of his head nervously. ?What are you going to do about Misaki anyway?? 

?I?ll endure her mocking, and any passive-aggressive things she might try to pull on me. As usual I draw the line at physical force. I just have to show her that I have no intention of playing her game; and she?ll give up trying. Don?t worry about it.?

?I guess we?re done then?? Hakoto asked. ?I?d like to get back now.?

?You go on then. I think I actually have to go to the bathroom.? Hisoka laughed. 

Hakoto walked to the door and opened it. He turned his head around. Asking one last question.

?I?ve told you how smart you are? Right??  

Hisoka shrugged. ?I think it?s only the one thousand-three-hundred-and-thirty-sixth time you?ve brought it up before.?

Hakoto walked out laughing happily, and Makaze kept watching Hisoka. Makaze had expected Hisoka to enter one of the stalls, but he did no such thing. For several seconds he stood perfectly still, doing and saying nothing.

?I wonder what he?s waiting for?? Makaze muttered to himself.

?I was thinking the same thing myself?? Hisoka replied spun around and pointed at Makaze.  

_______________________________


----------



## InfallibleImam (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not going to be able to have an update ready for tonight. I'll try it for tomorrow night. I'll write it on paper so that i can get it done a bit faster. 

One of the things I'm interested in is getting very critical opinions of my Fanfiction. Namely I'm interested in knowing about anything that you...

- Dislike about the Fanfiction. 
- Think needs to be improved
- Something about the FF that bores you. (Even if it's impossible for me to fix it)

As an added incentive. I'll give a +Rep, especially to whoever can write the most scathing criticism. 

I need criticism because the ultimate goal of this FF is to improve my writing.

Because this isn't the kind of FF i write because people in particular are interested in the idea of it, that is to say. Nobody who looks at this for the first time is saying "Wow I'm interested in learning about this 'Makaze' Character or this 'Anzuru' guy." People might look at other threads and see the description of the FF, and say...

"Oh cool, a Fanfiction where Sakura is made out to be an evil villain" (or something like that) 

or any sort of fan fiction that deals with characters that people particularly like etc. 

So basically my objective isn't simply to tell a story, but to tell the story as well as possible.


----------



## Teller1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Critism

I can't see anything major.  I think you have a good writing style and very good use of descriptive words.  I liked this new update, I wonder what is gonna happen now that Hisoka sees Makaze!​


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 1, 2009)

Well... That's hardly critical.

Any who... Here's the conclusion to Chapter 19. I've already written a small part of chapter 20 but it's too small to include. I'll try finishing it tomorrow morning. 

________________________________________________


Makaze shrieked and fell backwards in utter surprise, landing hard on the tile surface of the Bathroom. He knew he was lucky though, because his head didn?t hit the toilet. 

?Ow?.? He mumbled. 

As Makaze struggled to recalibrate his scrambled mind after the hard fall to the ground, he felt an odd sense of d?j?-vu. That somehow he?d seen this before. He then remembered that he?d fallen backwards before when Hakoto and Makaze had looked eye to eye for the first time. He?d been spying on him in a manner similar to what had just occurred.

Hisoka scratched his head nervously. ??A?Are you alright?? 

?Yeah? I?m fine.? Makaze slowly got up and opened the door.

?I didn?t mean to scare you? Or to make you fall and hurt yourself.? 

?No, I understand. Frankly I?m surprised you?re not freaking out right now.?

?Why? I know who you are.? Hisoka replied nonchalantly. 

?Y?You? You do?? 

?Yeah. Hakoto told me about you. You?re that ghost with Amnesia, the one that looks like an older version of us. I was skeptical at first; I thought you might have been a figment of his imagination. But Hakoto is generally an honest person, I guess I shouldn?t have been so quick to judge. ?

?And that doesn?t bother you??

?What bothers me?? 

?That I?m a ghost with amnesia that looks like an older version of you!? Makaze was amazed at the level of cool headedness that Hisoka was maintaining in a situation like this. ?I mean? I?d be kind of shaken if I were you. And I mean, your Brother?? Makaze bit his lip and turned away. 

?Let me guess. He freaked out the first time he saw you??

?I? I didn?t say that.? He shook his head nervously. Makaze hadn?t thought it out completely, but at the back of his mind, he knew Hakoto?s bizarre behavior the first time the two of them ever met was related to the Manila folder with his even more bizarre drawings. He?d sworn an oath not to tell about one, and the two seemed entirely too connected to talk about the other without break such an oath.

Hisoka smiled ?Well I know what you mean. Anyway, I was just curious why you were spying on me and Hakoto.?   

?I??

?Let me guess. You?re still trying to figure out which one of us you are??

Makaze nodded. ?You could say that. Yeah.?

?After Hakoto told me about that, even though I was skeptical, I thought about it for awhile. I think I might have an idea that would help you figure out who you are, only if you?re interested of course.? 

?Really? Sure.? Makaze replied excitedly. 

?Well? Hakoto told me you can?t simply ask your other brother since? you?re in Konoha, at least that?s what he told me.?

?That?s right.?

?Well? Hakoto and I each have our own talents. You?ve been to our house right? So you?ve seen some of the artwork in his room. He?s really good. I?ll be honest, I?ve tried to draw things before, and it?s dreadful compared to his work. Try and see talents you?ve retained the next time you have a chance? it might work.?

?That makes sense.?   Makaze?s excitement dropped, Although Hisoka?s suggestion might have merit, he?d been expecting something a bit more brilliant. 

Hisoka sighed and he stopped smiling too. 

?Can I ask you something?? Hisoka asked. 

?What is it??

Hisoka shuffled his feet and looked at the ground. ?It?s about my brother. I?m worried about him. He?s been having these? Nightmares.  It usually starts an hour or two after he goes to sleep; he?ll sort of? roll around a lot in bed. Then he?ll start screaming in a sort of? pleading manner.  I try to calm him down or wake him up. I?ll try shaking him as hard as I can but he doesn?t wake up. And when he finally does wake up, he?ll make me swear not to tell Takana-Sensei about it, and to just forget that it ever happened. The next morning he?ll act like nothing ever happened. I don?t get why Takana-Sensei has never heard the screams himself, considering how loud they can get. It?s getting worse too? Some mornings he looks incredibly fatigued, weak, almost absent minded. It?s completely unlike his usual bright and hyperactive self. My question is, do you know anything about them??

Makaze sighed. ?I?m sorry, but I?m in the same boat as you. He made me swear not to tell.?

?Oh? I see?? Hisoka looked up at Makaze. ?I know there?s something wrong with him. If only he wouldn?t be so stubborn and tried to ask for help; maybe he could fix the problem one and for all. But if you?ve sworn not to tell then you know why I can?t bring myself to say anything.?

??Yeah?? Makaze nodded.

?But sometimes?. Sometimes I wonder if all the trouble he has to go through is worth it. I don?t know what feels worse, turning your back on someone?s trust or turning your back on someone?s well being.? 



____________

I'll try picking up the pace to 2.5 pages a day again.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome ending


----------



## Teller1 (Sep 1, 2009)

InfallibleImam said:


> Well... That's hardly critical.




Well I said I didn't have anything BAD to say... I would like to have more questions answered... like... why is he called Makaze...what is the reason...does he hava a personality disorder?


::EDIT::

Also, good ending to the chapter.  I will say we are almost twenty chapters into this fiction and we still don't understand what is REALLY going on. 
We know:

•	He is from the Cloud village
•	He doesn’t know who he is
•	The village leaders are somewhat… hesitant of him.
•	Sakura thinks he is cute
•	Chinjin is helping him “remember” who he is
•	Makaze is one of the twins. Possible 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think he is Hakoto, because I believe the man in Makaze mind is the man in Hakoto’s dreams.  I also think it is a little deeper, but I don’t feel like typing my entire theory out.




I mean we know a more, but it’s been going for 18 chapters now and I feel like we should know more!  All in due time I guess, maybe it is my lack of patience, but I want to know more.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 1, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> Well I said I didn't have anything BAD to say... I would like to have more questions answered... like... why is he called Makaze...what is the reason...does he hava a personality disorder?
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...



That's actually a very good criticism. Something I myself am upset about. I'd like to have the reader learn things faster but it's really not possible without falling into tons of plot-holes. My goal is for the next five chapters to give a complete or near complete historical pictures of Makaze. Until the "Big Moment" I'll keep drawing the reader in and leaving more clues. (There are several of them scattered throughout the FF, subtle statements etc.) 

 A Chapter 20 update should come tonight.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol Sorry I didn't realize the update didn't come through. 

here we go! 

________________________________________________


Chapter XX:
?An Azure-Hokage Reminiscence? ​

?So, how is our foreign guest doing??

Kakashi and the Doctor had in one of the Leaf Hospitals offices that morning following the transfusion operation.    

?Currently he?s in Good condition, great condition actually. But? With regards to his injuries? it?s complicated.?

?Go on.?

?Well our initial fears were correct, we did some checking and found signs that internal bleeding had occurred within his body several days ago, and our estimates show that the internal bleeding compensates for the additional blood loss. When we scanned the inside of his body, we found scars that appear to have been caused by a small punctures in the blood vessels. All of the scars had the common attribute of being located near the patient?s joints, arms, legs, neck, and fingers and so on. No physical weapon could have caused those injuries; that much we are sure of. But there?s no way of knowing the specific technique that was responsible for causing those injuries. Our most likely guess is a poison or perhaps a virus or parasite that bores holes through the tissue of blood vessels. But unless we know the exact nature of whatever was used against the patient we have no explanation for why the punctures only occurred at the joints. But that isn?t what bothers me the most about this patient. Our staff noticed when scanning the body that the internal injuries had healed considerably faster than the external ones, even though it appeared as if the external injuries occurred at some point prior to the internal ones, I have never seen a medical case where internal tissues could heal themselves at a rate that much faster than external ones. It leads me to only one conclusion.?

?Someone must have aided in healing his internal injuries.? Kakashi finished the sentence. 

?Precisely.? Said the Doctor.  ?Either that or he healed himself, and didn?t tell anyone. But so long as he?s got that Amnesia there?s no way to tell. Since his internal injuries seem to have taken a good road to healing, I think it?s best if we didn?t try to heal him any further ourselves, it would be too risky and invasive.?

?That?s convenient for me as well? I came here to escort him back to the Hokage?s office. He has an appointment scheduled there. Is he well enough to get around??

?He is.?

?Good, then may I see him now??

??I?ll bring you to him?? The doctor replied hesitantly. ?But before I do. I have a question for you.?

?Shoot.?

?This patient, Makaze, I?m still dumbfounded how he was able to act so healthy with such a dangerously low amount of blood in his body. I had thought perhaps that Cloud Shinobi might be trained to cope with those kinds of situations. Have you ever??

?Trained a genin to do it? No. That kind of training would be cruel and unusual, impractical even; since most Shinobi are trained to either incapacitate or kill their targets; not bleed them to death.?

The doctor frowned. ?I see. Then it?s still a mystery.?


Sarutobi, the Third Hokage, knew that today would be the day. And in light of the occasion he recalled his experiences with the Azure, and his clan. 

Sarutobi had met three Azures throughout his lifetime. He had known for quite some time that there existed previous generations of Azures prior to the first one he had met, but he had never been told how many. Whether or not the one he had met was the third, fifth, or one hundredth Azure in a line of Azures was a mystery, and it was a mystery he would not solve for several years. For this reason he had always considered the first Azure he had met as being the first generation Azure, even though he knew it wasn?t the case. 

Even before the days when Sarutobi was the Third Hokage, he had known the first generation Azure. Shortly after the completion of his Promotion to the rank of Jonin, Shodai Hokage had introduced the two to each other.  The First Azure was likely an old man at the time, though it was difficult for Sarutobi to know precisely how old he was, He looked absolutely nothing like Makaze, he was short, young, and had shining brown eyes and curly red hair. The Second Hokage had told him privately that the man wielded considerable power, and was to be respected. It had grabbed young Sarutobi?s interest what made this man so powerful, and why Shodai treated him with such respect when the two talked with one another, but Shodai would tell him nothing specific about the Azure. When he and the elder shook hands, the Azure was upfront and honest and told him that he always wore this disguise in public. When Sarutobi asked why, he laughed and gave an odd irrational answer. What he remembered of him at that occasion was that he was light heated and jovial. For a time, Sarutobi did not even believe that this man could have been the leader of a Shinobi clan; he was far too much of a clown. He would gradually learn the entire nature of this Fa?ade was that of brilliant secrecy. 

There was another clue that this first generation Azure was an old man, Sarutobi never met him again after that meeting. Presumably he had died of old age. 

About six years later, he met the man that had become the Second Generation Azure. He had already become the Third Hokage at this time, and when the two finally did meet, he had all but forgotten about the strange Azure. They met during a time when fights between Konoha and other nations, including the Lightning Country, were endemic, and as such, posing as any associate with the Lightning Country was in some respects suicidal. He none the less came, and came completely unarmed.

The Hokage was looking down at him from the Balcony of his office, He had been brought forward in chains and escorted by a group of three other ninja. He too wore a disguise, or at least that is what the Hokage would later discover. He came dressed as a short bald man, bearing absolutely no semblance to his predecessor. 

?Who is he?? Sarutobi asked. 

?He says he is a diplomat from the Lightning Country.? One of his escorts said to the Hokage. 

?The Lightning Country and the Cloud Village have severed all diplomatic ties from us, the last time I checked, diplomats we sent to the country were killed.  You?re lying, my friend. And unless you want the same thing to happen to you, you had best give a better reason for being here.? He growled impatiently. 

?Hokage-Sama; I do not represent the political entity that governs the Lightning Country, I have pledged allegiance to neither the Feudal Lord nor the Raikage. I represent the people of that nation, Hokage Sama. I pledge allegiance to them, and I speak on their behalf. They desire an end to this conflict as much as you do.? Sarutobi never forgot the first time he heard his voice. It was far more youthful than the Man?s appearance, but more than that, it was Calm, implacable, almost awe inspiring. The Hokage was still highly skeptical of this man, but the seed of curiosity had already been planted.

?Who are you??

?I am the Azure.? 

The three ninja who were still holding the chains around the Second Azure?s body looked confused. They had never heard the term Azure before. 

The word seemed distant at first. Then he remembered the First generation Azure, and the connection was drawn. Until then, it seemed the only ones who had ever known or said anything about the Azure were the Hokage, and this was the first man to ever mention him after such a time. Although his feelings told him this man must have been telling the truth, Logic told him otherwise. He looked, acted, and talked nothing like the first so-called Azure.  

?Prove it.?  The Hokage demanded, crossing his arms.

?I know that my Master met you once, about six years ago. You were thirteen at the time.?

?So I did. But that doesn?t prove anything.? Perhaps the Hokage?s curiosity took over him, he was still fairly young that day, and still fairly zealous. He wanted to know what the First Azure really looked like, and he was now in a position of power to find out for himself. ?You?re wearing a disguise! Take it off and we?ll see if you?re the real Azure or not.?

?With all due respect, Hokage-Sama.? He replied ?I know for a fact that my Master never showed you his true face, nor did anyone from the clan. If you saw my face, it would not verify my claim. And you know that.? 

Sarutobi couldn?t object. Intellectually he?d been beaten fair and square. 

?What do you want??

?I want to talk with you, privately. I did not come armed.?

It was certainly true that what this man was demanding was very conspicuous of an assassination attempt. But the Hokage agreed, and it was very fortunate for Konoha that he had done so. 

The Second Azure told him his plan. He would tell the Sarutobi exactly what Lightning Country targets to attack and how to do it in the least costly manner in such a way that would weaken the Lightning Country?s capacity and desire to continue fighting Konoha, specifically, the destruction of the Lightning Country?s Armories, top tacticians, and power brokers who were backing and financing the wars to begin with. In exchange, Sarutobi would have to promise to sue for peace as quickly as possible. ?A Victory without a Vanquished Foe? The Second Azure had called it.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 2, 2009)

Even knowing that this man was the Azure, having a foreigner give him tactical advice was a leap he had not easily agreed to make.  But doing so was among the smartest decisions of his life, and it was not long before the Lightning Country was no longer in a position to object to any conditions Konoha could impose, but Sarutobi kept to his end of the bargain. The Fire country would gain no territory nor receive any reparations for the conflict, the fighting would simply cease. Although Sarutobi knew he deserved immense credit for his own conduct and leadership of Konoha, if there were to be said a brain behind the man, the Second Azure was it. 

The Azure came and went intermittently, continuing to give tactical though more-so diplomatic advice, all of which was incredibly reliable. But for several years Sarutobi would greet the second Azure knowing literally nothing about him, not even how he acquired his information or why he chose to aid Konoha so much. 

Then one morning The Hokage was once again greeted by the Second Azure, that morning was to mark the beginning of a powerful personal friendship. 

?many years ago you ordered me to take off this disguise, and I refused, knowing full well that to reveal my true face in public would have been a breach of secrecy and a danger to my work.? The Azure began calmly. ?I have thought it over in my head many times, about you?These few years? You?ve invested an incredible amount of trust in me. And for that I am eternally grateful.?

?You helped Konoha, how could I refuse?? Sarutobi replied warmly. 

?But I still feel myself a hypocrite for not extending to you the same amount of trust that you have extended to me.?

?Whatever code you go by that demands your secrecy, I shall respect it. You don?t need to break it for me just because you feel guilt.? The Hokage himself felt guilt after remembering what he had said to the Second Azure the first time they met. Although a part of him wished to know more about this man, his acquired wisdom over the ages made him more respectful of the man?s secrecy. 

?An obligation is not the same as guilt. I feel glad that I have this obligation. I have asked my Master permission to make a select few 
people whom he and I both trust an exception to the Azure?s rule of secrecy, and he has agreed.? 

?Your _master_?!? The Hokage replied in disbelief ?You mean to tell me after all this time your predecessor is still alive?? 

The second Azure laughed. ?My friend, The Azure you met when you were thirteen has passed over a very long time ago. He was my Master in the sense that he was my teacher, and I was his apprentice. When I speak of my Master I talk of something entirely different.?

The Second Azure Pulled off his disguise. 

Sarutobi remembered it, he looked quite a lot like Makaze actually. His hair was considerably longer and slightly darker though. He had the same light blue eyes as well, again perhaps darker than Makaze?s. 

It took awhile, but in that long conversation he learned more about the man and his clan than he?d known up until that point or ever thought he knew. 

The first thing the Second Azure told him was his birth name, Genri, although since he had become Azure the name had fallen into disuse, since no one, not even in his Clan, would call him by his first name. The second thing he told him was the Name of his clan, though in some respects, the clan had no official name, since they were so scarcely known, though if they had a name it would probably be Kyokkou, named after Seiyruu?s favorite visual phenomena on earth. Sarutobi would be the first man in years to ever call him Genri. The third thing he learned was his age; the two men were only three years apart, Genri being the elder.

He told him of Seiryuu and the other four gods. Sarutobi had heard of them before, but never mentioned in such a bold manner as to say that one clan had been given the ability to channel some of Seiryuu?s power. It was far fetched, but he believed him. 

?The Shinjugan is our most prized possession; it is a fraction of Seiryuu?s power to see the entire world at a glance through the pearl of wisdom, given off to the approximate one hundred Kyokkou that are in our clan. Shinjugan has many potential uses, but they all center around the ability to manipulate the human brain? He explained the ripple effect and why it was necessary for the Kyokkou to minimize the effects of any violent conflict on life, particularly the life of the innocent. Seiryuu?s fear, was that someone might covet the Clan?s power and attempt to steal it for themselves, hence the need to dress up as plains folk in public whenever they completed missions. 

Genri gave Sarutobi a large book that contained even more information on the clan. It was, in a certain respect, an Encyclopedia of the Kyokkou. It contained information on the common genetic attributes of the clan, appearance, records of important missions, as well as an archive of the different Azures, which finally solved the mystery as to how many had come before the first one he had met. He learned the clan had a base in the Lightning Country, since it was the home of the genuine first Azure. And although a mystery to the people, the legends of the Kyokkou were always told in a positive. The Kyokkou were somewhat of a good-luck charm to them. And according to Genri, The Raikage was still completely unaware of what he had said and done to the Fire Country.   

More importantly, it contained the journals of the Various Azure?s, specifically relating to their work in perfecting the Shinjugan. It was an organic process, each Azure would work to refine their skill, and develop newer applications of the Doujustu, if the Shinjugan could manipulate thoughts, emotions, senses, and memories. It was possible to communicate at long distances with people, even giving the person the appearance of standing right in front of them, it was possible to imbed part of your consciousness within a person, and see the world through their eyes; the Hokage read that technique realizing that must have been how the Second Azure got so much of his information. Other techniques were possible, you could inspire people by effecting their emotions, making people less fearful, more mentally concentrated, and more bold. But for some reason much of the pages in this part of the book had been ripped out, according to Genri they contained uses of Shinjugan that an Azure had learned but did not even want his successor to know about.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 2, 2009)

Reading the book made Sarutobi think of all of the possibilities of being able to manipulate people?s minds. 

?Could you manipulate people into agreeing with you against their better judgment? Could you make people forget the Justus and techniques they had spent years learning? Could you make people forget who they were? Could you? Could you take over their minds?? Sarutobi asked. 

?Now you see why the need for secrecy is so important. The Kyokkou know the importance of only using Shinjugan to serve the purposes that Seiryuu has put forward; passive uses only as means to achieve peace without dominating other people. But? It is always possible for the power of one clan to fall into another, and, potentially, Shinjugan could be abused in such a way as you describe, and if it ever did, the results would be rather devastating. That is why we must remain a mystery to the general populace.? Genri replied.

?Is there no counter to Shinjugan?? Sarutobi asked. 

?It is possible to defend your mind against intrusion, yes. And I suppose you are better off knowing how it is done than not.? 

Genri showed him how it was done. Although eye contact was not necessary to use Shinjugan, the effects of Shinjugan became more powerful the closer a target was within range, and the simplest of all defense techniques was first to avoid eye contact, but other defenses were possible, erecting barriers within one?s mind and focusing one?s thoughts were also effective, and Genri showed Sarutobi as much as he knew about these defenses. 

After that instance the two men continued to communicate with one another. But it was not long before Genri announced to Sarutobi that his clan?s top student, Gosei Kyokkou, would become his apprentice. For five years as per tradition, Gosei would study under him, eventually becoming the next Azure. He knew where Genri was going; he had read about it in the book, it was a temple located east of the water country, far out into the seas. The home of Seiryuu, The East Pole, as it is called, and the Kyokkou were the only ones with a compass that could take them there. Once the five years had been completed, the Old Azure would remain in retirement on the Island.

The day Genri left for good was a highly emotional one. As a gift, Sarutobi gave Genri a Violin and Violin case that he wanted to see Gosei, the third Azure, learn how to play. 

?I got it as a gift from someone who wanted me to learn how to play it; unfortunately I?m terrible at it. Maybe your apprentice will fair a better chance than I.?

The two men shook hands, and Sarutobi never saw Genri again. He never even had the chance to meet Gosei in person before Genri left.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 2, 2009)

After Genri had left, Sarutobi remained in tenure for about four years afterwards, before he too considered it time to, like his friend, pass on a very heavy title to a successor. Minato Namikaze would be the Fourth Hokage. 

At the fifth year of Genri?s departure, sometime one year after he had he had retired, Sarutobi began to wonder yet again when the Third Azure would visit Konoha. He had said nothing to Minato about him, assuming that the new Azure would likely prefer to tell Minato what he wanted him to know on his own terms. Six months later, the Kyuubi attacked and tragic circumstances brought Sarutobi out of retirement, where he came across the old book Genri had given him that was still left hanging on the office?s Bookshelf. The fourth Hokage hadn?t touched it. 

He opened the book up and began reading it for a second time, and a fact about the Azure that he had learned prior but long since overlooked or forgotten was brought back to light; The Azure had the power to summon Seiryuu?s, or his full power, at the cost of the Azure?s life. During this time, the first few months after the attack, he was still incredibly traumatized at the Fourth?s sacrifice, combined with the added stress of returning to the position of Hokage, his treatment of the Third Azure was, perhaps, unfair, but it was understandable. 

Two months passed following the Kyuubi attack, and Sarutobi met the Third Azure for the first time.

He was dressed in the same blue, green, and silver robes that Genri had worn every day following the morning he revealed himself. He had a hood on, covering the upper part of his face.  He walked and stood with the same kind of purpose as his master, the same confidence and grace. With Genri that kind of walk was earned, but seeing him in such a way made Sarutobi feel nothing but contempt for the young man.  

?So, Gosei, I remember your name was? is the new Azure back to the old secrecy of hiding his face from all? Was your master?s trust not good enough for you to look at me with your own two eyes?? The Hokage growled angrily. Calling the second Azure by his birth name was a matter of the personal friendly relations the two old men had between one another. Calling the third Azure by his birth name was a matter of his personal disgust and anger he had at that moment. 

?I apologize, Hokage-Sama.? He replied calmly and politely. ?I wasn?t trying to hide my face from you, only from those outside.? The Third Azure reached for his hood to pull it down. 

?Forget it, Gosei? Sarutobi growled again. ?Keep it on. I don?t think I could stand to look at you, I could never stand having to compare you to an old friend.? 

?Very well.? The Third Azure bowed respectfully and pulled his hand away.   

?What is your business here?? Sarutobi demanded. 

?I came to ask if, in the wake of your somewhat recent tragedy, Konoha needed any assistance I could offer.? The Third Azure replied, still untouched by Sarutobi?s venomous comments. 

?You have some nerve coming here? Two months after the fact, and asking if you can offer any assistance. The Fourth Hokage had died? Countless others? And you?you?? 

The Third Hokage finally exploded; he stood up and slammed his fist onto the surface of his desk. It was incredibly sturdy, made from the strongest wood in the world. And while Sarutobi had not utilized the kind of power he would have if he were focusing a genuine punch, his anger still left a permanent crack in the wood?s surface. 

?YOU COULD HAVE STOPPED THE DEMON FOX TWO MONTHS AGO IF ONLY YOU HAD HALF THE COURAGE AND LOVE FOR HUMANITY THAT MINATO HAD! YOU COULD HAVE SUMMONED THE AZURE DRAGON!?

He stopped. The Third Azure said nothing, and so he continued his volume slightly lower than before.

?You Coward! You could have done it! You could have summoned him...? Sarutobi sunk back into his chair helplessly.

??You could have summoned that goddamn dragon?? He muttered. 

?I am sorry.? The Second Azure finally replied in a soft quiet voice. ?In any other situation I would have given my life for Konoha. It may not be my home, but it is yours, and that would have been good enough? As I said, I am sorry, but when I returned to the mainland roughly eight months ago another crises had diverted my attention, and I had been battling it ever since. That is why I did not come to your aid two months ago.?

?What? On earth? Could possibly be of a higher priority to you than the destruction of an entire village?? The Hokage mumbled, looking down at his desk. 

?I?m afraid I cannot say at this time.?

?Then leave. As far as I am concerned you have no rightful defense for what you had done, and I do not want your help.?

?Very well.? The Second Azure began to turned around and headed for the door, before reaching it, he turned around. 

?Who is the unfortunate soul that had to be used?? He asked. Sarutobi knew who he was referring to. He said nothing, and simply glared at the Second Azure. 

?If I told you what has just happened, I think it would break your already broken heart. When the time is right, I?ll give you the answer you deserve. It may take several years, I am thinking somewhere close to twelve.?

?I won?t hold my breath for you, Gosei.? 

?You don?t have to, Hokage-Sama. One last thing. I?ve left you an important object, from my Master. I put it at the entrance to your office. I ask you for his sake, not for mine, to keep it safe.? He Bowed and left. 

Looking back at that miserable conversation, Sarutobi couldn?t help but feel somewhat bad for Gosei. He knew his anger was born completely out of his sadness, and to expect him to give his life for Konoha instead of the Hokage was incredibly selfish. Minato was the only man who could have done it, Sarutobi knew it, but seeing him go at such a young age was too much, even for him. Even if Gosei had been lying, even if he could have stopped the Kyuubi with Seiryuu, and gave his life by consequence, but instead chose not to, Sarutobi couldn?t hate him for it. 

That object, Sarutobi would later learn, was a chest. It was entirely metallic, silver in color, but incredibly light in terms of weight. The chest was locked, and on the top of it were two statues of small dragons, one on either side, with their claws and fangs clamping down on the lid, keeping it locked securely to it?s base. 

After he had received the Violin and the letter from Kakashi two days ago, he had taken the chest out of storage and kept it near his desk. When the previous night it had begun to glow in that same blue-green light, he had a feeling that the Second Azure would soon be fulfilling his old promise. 

Remembering his old days with Genri, he recalled an old feeling would always overcome him the night before Genri would visit him again. And it was no matter of personal instinct that he knew what time the Azure, be it the Second or the third, would see him. Genri always visited at 7:15.Sharp. Likewise, the one time Gosei had visited him it had also been at 7:15. Sharp.

And so,  Sarutobi, the Third Hokage, knew that today would be the day.


----------



## Teller1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome!​
I enjoyed these updates!​


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 5, 2009)

A short update that was long overdue. 
__________________

?Come in, have a seat.? He said warmly. 

Makaze hesitantly sat down in the one chair that had been put in front of the Hokage?s desk. Meeting with the Hokage had been making Makaze nervous the entire morning, aside from a lingering doubt about his capacity to perform a successful Purojekuta Shinjugan on the spot, he was also nervous about what the Hokage would do or say with respect to the fact that he had almost killed one of his Shinobi, and the idea of closing his eyes and nearly turning his mind off seemed like a dangerous move in front of someone as powerful as the Hokage, and in the back of his mind he wondered what the Hokage would do to him once he had lowered his defenses. He?d wanted to begin by apologizing for it before he tried projecting Chijin into his body, but felt compelled to wait and let him make the first move. 

The Third Hokage bent over and reached for something underneath his desk. It was the silver chest. He carefully laid it on the desk top and rotated it so that Makaze was looking at the front of the dragons. To Makaze it seemed as if the two creatures were staring intently at him as they clutched their claws and fangs down on the locks of the chest. 

?Do you know what this is?? The Hokage asked Makaze. 

??Uh?? He hesitated, wondering if this was some sort of trick question. ?It looks like a chest or a trunk of some sort.? 

The Hokage laughed. ?Well yes, I wasn?t actually referring to the chest itself. I was referring to these two fellahs.? He said, pointing to the two dragons.  

?I? Uhh? Are they statues of Seiryuu?? Makaze guessed. 

?Aha!? The Third Hokage replied playfully. ?I got you there.? Makaze gulped, not entirely sure what that meant and wondering if he had said something he shouldn?t have. 

?They?re the two subordinates of Seiryuu actually. This one here, on the left?? He said, pointing to the miniature statue. ?His name is Hidari. And the one on the right.? He pointed to the other one. ?Is Migi. They?re sentinels.?

??Oh?? Makaze said, subtlety nodding his head in a passive but confused understanding of the subject. 

?Do you know how to tell that they?re not Seiryuu? You?ve seen images of the Azure Dragon I assume yes?? the Hokage asked.

?Y?Yes I have. I? Uh? I?m not really sure why they?re any different though. They look pretty much the same.? 

?Look at it for awhile, it?s not that hard. If you can solve a math equation like the one I gave you, then this should be nothing for you.? The Hokage told him. 

Makaze looked at the statues for awhile. 

?Because there are two of them?? He guessed. 

?True, but if there was only one of them you wouldn?t be able to figure it out that way.?

?Well then I?m really not sure.? 

?Look harder?? 

Makaze continued to look at the statues. He finally noticed it; These dragons didn?t have horns, and their whiskers were considerably shorter than the ones he remembered seeing on the mist-created image of Seiryuu that Chijin produced. 

?Well? I noticed that, when I firs saw an image of Seiryuu, he had pretty big horns on his head. They kind of stuck backwards from behind his ears. I don?t know if you would call them horns or antlers really.? 

The Hokage chuckled. ?Exactly, Seiryuu is the only one with horns of that kind, Well? At least as far as genuine folklore is concerned. It?s always easy to find horned dragons on random phony dragon statues, paintings, books, and general pop-culture. But they?re not depictions of any real creature. Makaze looked curiously at the old man. Was he for real? He didn?t act the least bit angered over Neji. Perhaps he didn?t care? Regardless, Makaze gradually eased his tension over the man. 

?You talk as if you think the Azure Dragon is real?? Makaze muttered, somewhat surprised. 

?Well he is!? The Hokage insisted.

?How do you know??

?That?s the secret isn?t it?? The Hokage changed the topic. ?Well? I didn?t come to talk to you about the accuracy or lack thereof of mythology. But I am curious, do you know what this chest is??

?Does it belong to the Azure?? Makaze asked. 

?Yes, it does. It is a chest he gave me twelve years ago? And the message he sent me says he wants you to have it, I believe, although I?m not entirely sure it was you he was referring to. The message was rather? vague.? The Hokage shrugged and reached for the pipe on his desk, popped it his mouth, lit it, and began smoking. ?Which brings us to the real reason I believe you?re here. I take it your friend has sent you to speak on his behalf.?

Makaze nodded. ?He?s going to have me? Project him? So he can talk to you with my body.? Makaze twisted inside, wondering how the Hokage would react to such a far fetched statement. 

?You already know how to use Purojekuta I take it then?? 

?I?? Makaze blinked. ?How did you know???

?I know quite a bit about your clan actually. More so than most.? The Hokage smiled. ?But we can talk about that later. I?m aware that Purojekuta takes quite a bit of time to learn? As well as quite a bit of time to prepare. I take it this is another bit of your retained knowledge you learned how to use it before you had the unfortunate loss of your memories correct??

??Actually, I learned it last night.? Makaze replied meekly.

The Hokage coughed, almost chokingly, and ejected quite a bit of smoke from his mouth. He quickly snatched the pipe and winched at Makaze. 

?Last night? You mean you learned it in a few hours?? He asked with an escalated voice. 

?Well? Yah.? Makaze shrugged. ?I messed up once  because? the experience was kind of scary. But I got a grip on it the second time.?

??Quite impressive?? The Hokage muttered, placing the pipe back into his mouth. 

_?That can?t be right? I read the manuscript on Purojekuta, a novice of ages nine through thirteen needs at least three weeks of prepping before being able to attempt a Purojekuta maneuver, let alone perfect it?Perhaps he had been learning it before? If he knew the motions of the technique before he lost his memory perhaps learning it again would have only required a few hours of training?" _The Hokage pondered. ?_Yes, that makes sense.? _

?Well? I?ll let you get started then.?

Makaze inhaled deeply and exhaled; not as a preparation, but because he was still nervous. He then closed his eyes and began to go through the motions he had learned the night before. And it wasn?t long before he fell back into that deep ghostly trance.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice job. Sorry I haven't been on much. Got in trouble for a week,ehehe...........

This makes me very curious.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Sep 7, 2009)

I felt some knots needed tying. And so here it is. 
_______________________________________________________




Outside, not to far from The Hokage’s building, Kakashi sat quietly and had contently resumed his reading. He wasn’t entirely sure how long the arrangement between Makaze and the Hokage would last, so he figured he’d remain close by should he be called upon again. He’d thought it would convenience him, given that it would give him the opportunity to read undisturbed while maintaining a legitimate alibi for sitting around and doing nothing; something he desperately needed in a time when Sasuke and Naruto were constantly pressuring him to “Train them” even more. 

“Can’t they learn to relax for awhile? Enjoy life a bit?” He thought to himself as he read. 

His relaxation, of course, did not last long. His thoughts kept drifting back to an irrepressible inner conflict that had manifested itself over these last few days; it was a conflict of what he knew and what he felt. He had little reason to trust this foreigner, he noted, as far as his best knowledge was concerned. His story was farfetched and centered on a legend he knew next to nothing about. His actions generally showed him to be unstable, perhaps even dangerous, and his presence in Konoha could very well be the final straw that would break the already straining diplomatic relations between Konoha and Kumo. 

His trust in the strange boy, so he reasoned, was entirely founded upon the Hokage’s judgment, and his actions, to keep an eye on him with an otherwise Laissez-Faire approach, rested entirely on the fact that he had been ordered to do so. It was a mission like any other; and of his most important rules; Obey the rules and regulations; which means doing what the Hokage orders. That the Hokage seemed to know more about Makaze’s background provided some solace, but not nearly as much as he would have hoped. His sensible side wondered if the Hokage was being merciful to a potential threat he knew nothing about, he knew the Hokage had it in him to make mistakes; merciful ones, but mistakes none the less. 

But his sensible side wasn’t in conflict with the Hokage. It was in conflict with himself. He hadn’t fully admitted it until recently, but a small part of him felt, attached to the boy. He knew Makaze was no student nor genin nor subordinate of his, and most certainly never would be, but over the last few days he more and more began to think of him as being something along those lines. 

Kakashi noticed the change when he witnessed the battle between Makaze and Neji. Though he watched as an impartial observer, part of him rooted for Makaze. He admired the boy’s fighting style; it was conservative; cautious, but bold. He had even went and compared it to the hyper active and somewhat irrational fighting style that Naruto had, the intellectually sound but spineless fighting style of Sakura, and the talented but impossibly arrogant fighting style of Sasuke. And worse yet, for a few seconds after Makaze had pinned Neji to the ground, before he quickly realized something had gone terribly wrong, he actually appeared satisfied with the result, all of it seemed almost traitorous considering it was a foreigner against one of Konoha’s most prized Genin. Tracking Makaze down was difficult, not only in the literal sense but in the psychological sense. His sensible natures kept him alert of the fact that he was chasing a threat, but a more covert part of him insisted this was a disciplinary manner. He had been told to “set up a sparring match and observe Makaze’s ability”: and that was the problem, Kakashi told himself it was too much like observing a student of his own. 

But he knew there had to have been more to it, and he knew he wasn’t the only one who had grown attached to Makaze. Sakura, Naruto, and Sasuke all seem to have fallen under a spell; even though they all have behaved differently to its effects. 

And those effects, whatever they were, had become increasingly difficult for Kakashi to overcome. He had actually gone about asking Makaze if he was nervous about visiting the Hokage; in any other situation it would have been him just being slick, or perhaps simply talking absent mindedly as he often did, or not really caring about the answer but still asking, simply to probe this strange foreigner. 

But he did care about the answer. And he was unusually satisfied when the boy gave an open and honest answer of “Yes”, followed by a rather opening and welcome explanation about it. 

Kakashi sighed, his mind continued to wonder about the matter and with respect to his much wanted reading he knew he had stopped doing it minutes ago. He was simply looking at black ink marks on a white piece of paper with no thought on the book what-so-ever. 

He lowered the book, and not to far in the distance he saw Sasuke walking towards him. 

“He’s going to ask me to train him…” Kakashi grumbled in his mind. But getting a better look at Sasuke’s face made him wonder. His face was solemn as usual, but of an entirely different texture from that of whenever he is interested in training; which was pretty much every second of every minute of every day, as far as Kakashi could tell. No, his face had an odd mix of hesitance. “Or… perhaps not.” He thought. 

“Ah Sasuke… Today’s a nice day too relax isn’t it?” Kakashi called out coolly. 

“I have a question.” Sasuke spoke, ignoring the small talk as he always did. 

“I’d love to help you with any matter that pertains to improving your abilities as a Ninja.” Kakashi replied. “But, alas, the mean old Hokage has me waiting here on standby for when he’s finished talking with Makaze.” He added without the slightest hint of emotional woe. 

Sasuke flinched at hearing the word Makaze, almost similarly to how Makaze himself flinched. 

“You don’t have to get up. It’s that kind of a question.” Sasuke grumbled. 

“Shoot then.” Kakashi replied. There was a brief pause as Sasuke readied himself. 

“What do you see every time you look into Makaze’s eyes?” He finally asked, saying the words as quickly as possible. 

“To be honest I can’t give you an answer. I haven’t looked at him straight in the eyes. Though I presume that you have, otherwise I would have to presume you’re question had a meaning of an entirely different kind; and I would be rather offended.” Kakashi admitted to himself afterwards that a statement like that was probably uncalled for. But to Kakashi’s surprise, Sasuke didn’t blush. He just sighed and started to turn around. 

“Nevermind.” Sasuke muttered. 

“Stop” Said Kakashi. But Sasuke kept walking. 

“Oh we’re playing this game eh?” “As your Sensei then” Kakashi added. Sasuke stopped dead, he knew when Kakashi said “As your Sensei.” It was not a request.  

“Now here, and sit down.”

______________________________________________________

This should be fun.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 8, 2009)

lol, that was funny. Nice it sounded like you Kakashi thought Sasuke was gay.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, It's official. I'm discontinuing the Fanfiction indefinitely. I simply don't have time or the desire to work on it anymore. 

Since the likelihood that i will continue to work on the FF is extremely low, and i feel bad for the people who have continued reading only to find out that some (lol _some_ of the questions i left unanswered will remain so, if you want information on what was supposed to happen in the fanfiction, why Makaze lost his memories, etc. Feel free to PM me and ask. Note i won't post the answers on this thread. Best let it die.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw, oh well......It was pretty good and I enjoyed reading it. Hope you can think up some other works that are just as good.

*R.I.P. Redemption Of The Azure 10/12/09*


----------



## MSAL (Jul 24, 2010)

Chapter one was pretty good good dude. Nice pacing, you also gave a good-tempered start, straight in the middle of a mission, peaking people's interest for the continuing chapters.

Keep it up


----------

